# 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007



## Yogi2k7 (8 November 2007)

hallo 

mich erreichte Heute auch die frohe botschaft 

das ich "grantiert" gewonnen habe etc bla bla (von einer 0421 rufnummer ) 

das geh im abstand von 30 minuten  andauernd auf meinem handy 

habe mal eine aufnahme gemacht (link weiter unten ) 

0*9*0*0*5*1*0*4*8*4*0  	

Diensteanbieter:

Holding Gulf Lion 2007 S.L.
Calle Bonavista 3
07180 Portals Nous Mallorca
SPANIEN
Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
Tue Oct 9 07:15:05 UTC+0200 2007

Hier der link zur mp3
[noparse]http://www.sendspace.com/file/ni8n6v[/noparse]


----------



## skater (8 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Der Rufnummernblock gehört zu Versatel.
Rufnummer:	0421-2031820
Land:	Deutschland
Netz:	Bremen
Vorwahl:	0421
RN-Block:	2031
Betreiber:	Versatel Süd-Deutschland GmbH
Südwestpark 35
90449 Nürnberg

Beides bitte der Bundesnetzagentur melden!
Vordruck findet man hier: http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/7662.pdf


----------



## webwatcher (8 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

kommt mir so bekannt vor  

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=129954#post129954


----------



## Yogi2k7 (8 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

meints du jetzt den Thread oder den letzten eintrag von "fox012" ? 
der Letzte eintrag war von mir nur unter anderem Nick 

weil ich hier Nicht angemeldet bin !


----------



## Yogi2k7 (8 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Yogi2k7 schrieb:


> weil ich hier Nicht angemeldet bin !


steht dir doch frei, nur ist es sinnvoll auf Dauer sich anzumelden. Ein Gastnick ist  
absolut nicht  aussagekräftig. Wie du siehst, kann sich jeder den geben und du weißt 
absolut nicht, wer da  vorher oder später drunter postet.

qed


----------



## Yogi2k7 (8 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

so jetzt bin ich angemeldet und während ich dies getan habe 
kam wieder ein Anruf auf meinem handy (NERV!!! :wall: ) diesmal von der 1822 rufnummer und  ich sollte (extrem langsamm) 0*9*0*0*5*1*0*4*8*2*0* anrufen udnd iesmal kostet die nummer sogar (laut ansage) 2,99 € :wall:

mfg Yogi2k7


----------



## Yogi2k7 (8 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

werde mal (dank tele flat) mal den nummern block abklappern udn alle 0900 nummern und festnetz nummern aufschreiben und mal  ne rundmail (Regtp+Bnetza) senden


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Yogi2k7 schrieb:


> Diensteanbieter:
> 
> Holding Gulf Lion 2007 S.L.
> Calle Bonavista 3
> ...


[ironie]Glück gehabt, Herr E* - die Firma kenne ich noch nicht


----------



## Yogi2k7 (8 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> [ironie]Glück gehabt, Herr E* - die Firma kenne ich noch nicht



der rufnummern block ist wohl ein auslands block 


dort sind  diverse firmen wohl angesiedelt 


bei der diversen nummern im 001 002 003 etc  sind diverse ansagen wie
(der ausgangs fesnt netz block liegt bei 0*4*2*1-2031XXX) 

"this number is not in use " bis hin zu irgedwas Russich/polnischen ? hin zu hören werde auf jedenfall  alle nummern mitschreiben die mit telefon abzocke zu tun haben  dokumentieren  (ansagen etc...)


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Dokumentier das nur ordentlich, das erspart eine Menge Arbeit. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung (und melde gleich mal großes Interesse an)

"der rufnummern block ist wohl ein auslands block" - meinst du die 0900? Ausland ist übrigens relativ. Mag sein, dass die BnetzA aussteigt, wenn sie was von Ausland hört (ich weiß es nicht... aber manchmal hört man, dass Ordnungsgelder gegen Auslandsfirmen gar nicht erst einzutreiben versucht werden. Was würde das aber bedeuten? Das würde bedeuten, dass Auslandsbetrüger einen Wettbewerbsvorteil gegenüber deutschen Betrügern hätten. Das darf ja wohl nicht das Ergebnis eines Vorgangs sein, der offenbar mit der Begründung so ist, wie er ist, dass nur so Wettbewerbsnachteile ausländischer Firmen verhindert werden könnten)

Und: Ausland ist relativ, weil
1. Ortsnetznummern nur dann an ausländische Firmen vergeben werden dürfen, wenn die dort eine "Zweigstelle" haben. Dann wäre von der BnetzA bzw. vom Telko Versatel zu erfragen, wie die ladungsfähige Adresse dieser Filiale/Zweigstelle lautet

2. 0900-Anbieter aus dem Ausland haben eine zustellbare deutsche Adresse anzugeben, oder? Auch das könnte man die BnetzA fragen.

3. Wie gesagt: Noch kenne ich die Firma nicht, aber: wenn es da - wie bei den Costa Blancas - einen mutmasslichen Rückweg nach Deutschland gibt, dann wird man den finden. Garantiert.

Also, Herr E*: abwarten, welcher Fehler dieses mal gemacht wurde. Mein Sportsgeist, diesen zur chaostheoretischen Erkenntnismehrung auszunützen, ist ungebrochen...
Immerhin existiert eine "HOLDING GULF LION 2007 SL", da wird mir doch sicher jemand verraten, was es mit der Firma auf sich hat...


----------



## Yogi2k7 (8 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

nein mit auslands block meinte ich die 0*4*2*1*2031XXX nummern block das sind ja deutsche nummern aber die Routen (weiterleiten)  deutlich am knacken zu hören weiter  auf eine andere nummer und mann Hört eine spanische  oder Russich/polnisch ?  ansage


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

wenn es dir nicht zu viel ausmacht, schreibe auf, was du anrufst. Ich komme heute nicht dazu, selbst zu wählen - und das würde doppelte Arbeit ersparen helfen.

PS:
Calle Bonavista 3 = Calle Buenavista 3?


----------



## Yogi2k7 (8 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

ja ich schreibe die neben stellen auf wo ein band läuft die anderen nummern sind warscheinlich durch wähl automaten belegt (die werden sicher mehr als 1 haben )


----------



## Yogi2k7 (8 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

so hab mal nen 0900 Inhaber auskunft gemacht 


inhaber des Blocks 0*9*0*0*5*1*0*4*8*XX ist die
Tesion Communikationsnetze Südwest GmbH & Co. KG diese Gehört nun zu Versatel Südwest GMBH & CO.KG 

anbei noch  der mittschnitt der abfrage per telefon

[noparse]http://www.sendspace.com/file/v157ob[/noparse]

Mfg Yogi2k7


----------



## Yogi2k7 (8 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

so hab jetzt  den block Halbwegs durch(nicht komplett)

hier die ergebnisse:
hab diese in ein rar archiv gepackt 

[noparse]http://www.sendspace.com/file/i7w010[/noparse]


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Vermutlich sind das nicht dieselben leute, insofern: Sorry, Herr E*.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo, ich wurde heute auch angerufen. Aber es wurde nichts auf die Mailbox gesprochen. Woher haben diese "Firmen" eigentlich die Handynummern?
Viele Grüße, K. Flade


----------



## Cord (10 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wurde heute auch angerufen. Aber es wurde nichts auf die Mailbox gesprochen. Woher haben diese "Firmen" eigentlich die Handynummern?
> Viele Grüße, K. Flade



Hier ebenfalls (und das allererste Mal) ein Anruf, den ich nicht entgegen genommen habe. Und natürlich nix auf die Mailbox. 

Cord


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

könntet ihr wenigstens die Nummern hinschreiben? Euch zu bitten, sich bei der Bundesnetzagentur zu beschweren, kann ich mir wohl eh sparen. "Me too" = *SCHWACHSINN
:wall:
*


----------



## berlinerelfe (10 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

tztztztz----nicht zu fassen, soeben erreichte mich auch ein Anruf der hier bereits genannten Rufnr. aus Bremen  0421/2031...,aber,  als Anruf in Abwesenheit auf meinem Handy .  Ich habe dann über FN von mir aus diese Tel-Nr. mal angerufen...dort sagte eine Stimme vom Band folgendes :"Schön ,das wir SIe endlich erreicht haben um Ihnen mitzuteilen , das Sie einer der glücklichen  Gewinner  von Euro 3.000,-- sind, um Ihren Gewinn zu erhalten ......." da habe ich mal ganz schnell aufgelegt
Kann es sein, das ich mit meinem Anruf dort von meinem FN aus, jetzt schon direkt eine teure O900er-Nr. automatisch angewählt habe oder ist das noch harmlos, weil ich so schnell wieder aufgelegt habe??????
-denn eigentlich habe ich eine O900er-Sperre auf meinem FN !!!!!?????
Unerklärlich ist mir auch, da ich diese Handynr. erst seit kurzem habe und sie nur wirklich ein paar ausgewählten Privatpersonen gegeben habe, wie die  da rangekommen sind,es ist eine Vertragshandynr.


----------



## Yogi2k7 (10 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

hallo Berlin elfe 

der anruf einer Festnetz Nummer in deutschland  ist in der regel Harmlos 
die wollen ja das du auf dieser nummer anrufst (0900) das kostet dann 
du kannstd ir ja mal die mp3 Runter laden dot ist der die ansage aufgenommen worden 

_[Link durch Anhang ersetzt. (bh)]_

mfg Yogi2k7


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Beworben wird 09005104833, eine weitere Nummer aus dem "Löwenblock" von der spanischen Firma mit den einschlägig bekannten Firmengründern, die offenbar bereits für frühere Geschäftspartner bekannter in Heppenheim aktiver Franken tätig waren.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=130079&postcount=17

Schreibe bitte eine Beschwerde unter Angabe Deines Namens, Deiner Anschrift und den Details zu dem Vorfall an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de

Bitte darum, die Nummern zu sperren und ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot zu verhängen. Bitte ausdrücklich darum, man möge Dich über die Gründe informieren, falls ein solches nicht verhängt wird. 

Bitte auch darum, dass dieses Geschäftsmodell von der BnetzA umgehend verboten werden soll und bitte wiederum darum, darüber informiert zu werden, warum dies nicht geschieht (wenn es jnicht geschieht)

Bitte darum, dass _alle_ Nummern dieser Firma gesperrt werden sollen und bitte auch hier wieder um eine Information bzw Erklärung, falls dies nicht geschieht

Falls Du davon was nicht verstehst, schreibe es trotzdem so. Erklären kann ich es Dir bei Gelegenheit per PN. Ich hoffe, dass vor Donnerstag eine Antwort der Behörde kommt, falls die es am Montag haben.

schicke einfach die mail auch noch an die zweite Mailadresse, die ich Dir per PN zukommen lasse.


----------



## berlinerelfe (10 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

danke erstmal für Ihre Tips vorab an mich hier :-p


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

[ironie]Wir helfen hier jedem gerne, [insiderjoke] sei es ein Betroffener oder sei es die Behörde - und freuen uns, wenn unsere Hilfe angenommen wird.[/insiderjoke][/ironie]
Im Ernst: keine Ursache.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Yogi2k7 schrieb:


> so hab jetzt  den block Halbwegs durch(nicht komplett)


Übersetzung des spanischen Textes:


"Danke für den Anruf. Wenn Sie auf´s Band sprechen wollen, wählen Sie die 1,"wenn Sie uns ein Fax schicken wollen, die 2."


----------



## Yogi2k7 (11 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Übersetzung des spanischen Textes:
> 
> 
> "Danke für den Anruf. Wenn Sie auf´s Band sprechen wollen, wählen Sie die 1,"wenn Sie uns ein Fax schicken wollen, die 2."




aha ! ist das also die Firma die die ganzen 0900 Schlaltet oder nur die Band Ansagen (rufen sie nulll neun  null null an )?


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

könnte jemand rauskrioegen, was kommt, wenn man ein Fax schicken will? wohin soll das Fax gehen? Eine deutsche Ortsnetznummer gibt es nur für Firmen, die hier eine Filiale haben. Welche Nummer war denn die spanische? (hast du mir evtl bereits mitgeteilt, aber du wiederholst es sicher schneller als ich es finde - und: PN bitte)


----------



## Yogi2k7 (11 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> könnte jemand rauskrioegen, was kommt, wenn man ein Fax schicken will? wohin soll das Fax gehen? Eine deutsche Ortsnetznummer gibt es nur für Firmen, die hier eine Filiale haben. Welche Nummer war denn die spanische? (hast du mir evtl bereits mitgeteilt, aber du wiederholst es sicher schneller als ich es finde - und: PN bitte)



hallo 
hab numal etwas rum getestet und was rausgefunden 

drückst du die 2 bekommst nen Fax Ton 

drückst du 1 kannst du auf band sprechen  dabei habe ich rausgefunden 
das dies vermutlich eine Tlefon anlage ist (Telesekrätair) das ist so eine art Mail box system  wenn du z.b. die *-taste drückst verlangt das system einen Pincode Für die  aktuelle Mailbox eingeben 
je nachdem wie das system  Konfiguriert ist  kannmannauch anderer neben stellen arufen  etc..  vermute mal das system steht in Deutschland und die Sprache auf SPanisch gestellt worden ist 

anbei noch ein Kleiner Mittschnitt 

die nummer ist die 04212031-001

Mfg Yogi2k7

_[Verlinkte Datei angehängt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (12 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

AKA Wie kann ich mit dir in Verbindung treten?? habe vor einer Stunde sone nummer bei mir aufm disply gehabt, zurück gerufen.. aber hab gleich wieder aufgelegt... HILFÄ!!!

die nummer die mich anrief war: 00494212031824... 

die SCH****


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> AKA Wie kann ich mit dir in Verbindung treten?? habe vor einer Stunde sone nummer bei mir aufm disply gehabt, zurück gerufen.. aber hab gleich wieder aufgelegt... HILFÄ!!!


Das ist kein Problem soweit - Du zahlst ja nur die Gebühren für ein normales Gespräch. Aaaaaber: Melde den Vorfall schleunigst bei rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de unter Angabe deines Namens, Anschrift und den Einzelheiten des Vorfalls (wurde angerufen von... am... habe dann zurück gerufen... )
ein paar postings weiter oben habe ich weitere Details gepostet, die in einem Schreiben an die BnetzA stehen sollten/könnten.
[edit: hier http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=210397#post210397 ]
Falls noch Fragen sind: frage hier.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo Aka,
ich habe auch zurück angerufen, ich verstehe nicht so gut deutsch, erst nach 16minuten habe ich aufgelegt, soll ich dafür viel bezahlen? Bitte helfen Sie mir, vielen Danke!


----------



## Yogi2k7 (12 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Aka,
> ich habe auch zurück angerufen, ich verstehe nicht so gut deutsch, erst nach 16minuten habe ich aufgelegt, soll ich dafür viel bezahlen? Bitte helfen Sie mir, vielen Danke!


16 Minuten bei der 0900?? oh das könnte teuer werden 2,99x16= 47,84 €


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Aka,
> ich habe auch zurück angerufen, ich verstehe nicht so gut deutsch, erst nach 16minuten habe ich aufgelegt, soll ich dafür viel bezahlen? Bitte helfen Sie mir, vielen Danke!


welche Sprache sprechen Sie denn?
Wo haben Sie zurück gerufen? Was haben Sie da gehört?
Schreiben Sie, was passiert ist, an die Bundesnetzagentur.


----------



## Zebra3000 (12 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Mir passierte heute das Selbe. Zwei mal klingelb, dann aufgelegt.
Die Rufnummer war: 0421/2031824


----------



## Unregistriert (12 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

ich habe die Nummer 09005104833 angerufen. ich habe schon ein Email an Bundesnetzagentur geschrieben. ist das möglich dieses geld nicht zu bezahlen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ja. Hast Du in der mail Deinen Namen und Deine Anschrift geschrieben? Abzocken darf man anonym, sich darüber beschweren nicht...

Was ist passiert, als du da angerufen hast? Was kam da?

Wenn ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot kommt, darf der Betrag nicht in Rechnung gestellt werden. Achte auf Deine Telefonrechnung! Besorge Dir schnellstens, falls noch nicht geschehen, einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis (EVN). Falls der Betrag in Rechnung gestellt wird, melde dich hier wieder (und melde dich spätestens dann auch an).

Zu 78 Rufnummern wurde zusätzlich ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot ausgesprochen. *Diese Verbote schützen den Verbraucher, der einen Rückruf auf eine durch Spam beworbene Rufnummer getätigt hat, und bewahren ihn davor, die Entgelte hierfür bezahlen zu müssen.* Zusätzlich erhält auch der Spammer für die provozierten Rückrufe keine Auszahlungen.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo ich hab hier mit der 0421/20318-20 und 24 richtig die A.Karte gezogen !
ich habe von der nummer selbst noch keinen Anruf bekommen, dafür klingelt seit 5/6 Tagen 
den ganzen Tag mein telefon. Dran sind dann leute die von der nummer angerufen wurden. 
Meine tel-nr. ist der nämlich so ähnlich das die sich entweder alle verwählen oder die nummernübermittlung hat nen Bug. Was kann ich machen ?


----------



## sascha (12 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo ich hab hier mit der 0421/20318-20 und 24 richtig die A.Karte gezogen !
> ich habe von der nummer selbst noch keinen Anruf bekommen, dafür klingelt seit 5/6 Tagen
> den ganzen Tag mein telefon. Dran sind dann leute die von der nummer angerufen wurden.
> Meine tel-nr. ist der nämlich so ähnlich das die sich entweder alle verwählen oder die nummernübermittlung hat nen Bug. Was kann ich machen ?



Nicht wirklich viel außer es aushalten bis sich der Sturm gelegt hat. Und die mitverdienenden Herrschaften bei der Versatel Süd-Deutschland GmbH, Südwestpark 35, 90449 Nürnberg, freuen sich sicher auch über deinen Hinweis. Deren 0800-Hotline ist kostenlos, da kann man notfalls auch mehrfach anrufen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Presse? Bist du auch im Versatelblock (0421/20318xxx) oder ist der Vertipper weiter vorne?


----------



## pjeremaine (12 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Habe heute ebenso einen Anruf von der Nummer +49 421 2031824 erhalten!

Bin Froh das es dann irgendwo im Netz eine Seite wie diese gibt, über
die man dann auch die entsprechenden Info´s findet.

Hatte in der Vergangenheit auch mal Anrufe von 030 ... 

Würde gerne mal wissen, wie dieser Anbieter an meine Nummer gekommen
ist?


----------



## sascha (13 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



pjeremaine schrieb:


> Würde gerne mal wissen, wie dieser Anbieter an meine Nummer gekommen
> ist?



Ist hier erklärt: http://www.computerbetrug.de/dialer...lefon-und-handy/lockanrufe-mit-0137-und-0900/


----------



## Unregistriert (13 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Presse? Bist du auch im Versatelblock (0421/20318xxx) oder ist der Vertipper weiter vorne?



Der fehler liegt vor dem xxx, der anschluss ist telecom. Presse ?


----------



## Yogi2k7 (13 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

ich hab ne Mail von der BnetzA bekommen 
sieht aber wie ne Standard antwort aus 
die Antwort kam aber von [email protected]

"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 


Ihre E-Mail ist bei der Bundesnetzagentur für Elektrizität, Gas, Telekommunikation, Post und Eisenbahnen eingegangen und wird unter dem Zeichen »XXX-XXX-XXX-XXX-128545/07« geführt. Bitte geben Sie bei Rückfragen stets dieses Zeichen an."


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Der fehler liegt vor dem xxx, der anschluss ist telecom. Presse ?


Nö, dann nicht unbedingt. Es wäre halt lustig gewesen: Versatelkunde hat Telefonterror wegen Versatel"kunden"... So ist es immer noch eine nette Meldung, wenn jemand darüber einen Bericht macht - aber der Bericht, der aktuell ansteht (SWR donnerstags) ist ja schon fertig...
@yogi: Standardmail. Ob was passiert, kannst Du bei bundesnetzagentur.de nachlesen - falls du das findest... (ebenso wie die Nummernüberprüfung, die in UK, CH, AUT und anderen Ländern längst auf der Startseite angeboten wird, sind ja auch sonst die Informationen bei der BnetzA gut versteckt)


----------



## Unregistriert (14 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

weis jemand die 0800- Hotline nummer von versatel süd ? konnte nur die von west rausfinden.
Dann stifte ich die vertipper an, bei denen auch anzurufen !


----------



## sascha (15 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

http://tech.de.msn.com/home/security_article.aspx?cp-documentid=6692074


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Mir passierte heute das Selbe. Klingelb, dann aufgelegt.
Die Rufnummer war: 0421/2031824


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

ich hatte diese nummer eben bei mir auf dem handy. wollte da erst zurückrufen...hab die nummer dann aber mal bei google eingegeben. da hab ich ja wohl richtig glück gehabt.
ich hoffe mal das die das nicht andauernd machen.


----------



## katzenjens (15 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,

auch ich hatte gestern auf dem Handy einen Anrufversuch. Rückruf konnte ich mir sparen, da Rufnummer und Inhalt bekannt sind.

Allerdings habe ich brav die Bundesnetzagentur informiert. Ich bitte jeden Betroffenen, es ebenso zu machen. So hat man eine kleine Chance, dass der Spuk irgendwann mal aufhört.

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/enid/Verbraucher/Rufnummernmissbrauch_-_Spam_-_Dialer_xy.html

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Nach meinem Erkenntnisstand lagen bis vorgestern erst fünf (!!!) Beschwerden gegen die beiden aktuellen Nummern vor.


----------



## katzenjens (15 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,

das habe ich befürchtet. Die Bundesnetzagentur hat die Hürden für eine Beschwerde recht hoch gesetzt. Ich habe jedenfalls keine Möglichkeit gefunden, online den Kram auszufüllen und abzusenden, sondern nur über den Umweg PDF-Datei ausfüllen, ausdrucken, unterschreiben, wiedereinscannen, als PDF speichern, an EMail anhängen und verschicken. Die Möglichkeit zum Faxen ist eher lächerlich, da die Daten in einer derart kleinen Schrift ankommen, dass zumindest in der Standardauflösung nix lesbares bei rüberkommt. Diese Tatsachen stimmen mich allesamt etwas nachdenklich :roll: .

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Die Bundesnetzagentur hat die Hürden für eine Beschwerde recht hoch gesetzt.


 ich weise hier immer darauf hin, dass man sich per mail melden kann. Auch in der Süddeutschen stand das gestern oder vorgestern so drin. Name und Anschrift müssen halt drin stehen.
Das Problem betrifft eher die Leute, die selten mit so etwas konfrontiert werden (99% der Betroffenen?). Die wissen erst einmal ja gar nicht, dass sie auf www.bundesnetzagentur.de eine zuständige Behörde haben. Wenn sie dann auf die Seite gehen, um beispielsweise eine Nummer zu überprüfen, dann müssen sie erst einmal die passende Seite finden.

 [offtopic]

Testet das doch mal selbst - Regulierungsbehörden im internationalen Vergleich... Wer findet binnen 30 Sekunden die richtige Seite bei der Bundesnetzagentur, wo man die Nummern abfragt und dann die passende Seite, wo man sich beschweren kann?

www.bundesnetzagentur.de

Jetzt mal zum Vergleich...

UK:
http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/

+ Maske zur Eingabe der Nuimmer auf der Startseite
+ zusätzlich noch ein Link zur Suche, beschrieben mit "*check a premium rate number on your phone bill* "
+ Klare Bezeichnung des Beschwerdelinks ("*for the public*
find out how we can help you and how you can complain
")
+ Ziel dieses Links gibt alle nötigen Infos
http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/consumers/default.asp

Österreich: www.rtr.at
+ Rufnummernabfrage auf der Startseite
- sonst ähnlich unübersichtlich

Schweiz:
http://www.bakom.ch

Man muss den richtigen Link finden... Hier: "virtueller Schalter"
http://www.bakom.ch/schalter/index.html?lang=de
aber auch von dort kommt man nicht wirklich gut weiter

etwas besser wieder sind die Iren dran:
www.regtel.ie

Also: Es gibt Länder, die sind der Bundesnetzagentur in puncto Kundenorientierung weit voraus. Wirklich schlechter als die BnetzA macht es von den zentraleuropäischen Ländern eigentlich keiner


----------



## katzenjens (15 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,

ich habs auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden. Aber das wäre doch einen Eintrag in der FAQ wert. Internetnutzer brauchen, wie man an den verschiedenen Forenthemen hier sieht, einen extrem einfachen Einstieg.

Zum Thema Behördentum in Deutschland halte ich mich zurück, in unserem Haushalt arbeiten wir beide im öffentlichen Dienst *hüstel* 

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo!
Ich hatte heute aufm Handy die 0421 nummer und habe dummerweis zurückger., ich kannte ja die nr. nicht....grrrr.! Hab aber gleich nach max. 10 sek. aufgelegt. Kann mir jemand sagen, mit was ich jetzt zu rechnen habe? Liebfrag
MfG Katja


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Du hast damit zu rechnen, von mir nicht gemocht zu werden, wenn Du den Ratschlägen hier nicht folgst 
-->
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=205382#post205382


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich mach ja schon was. Werd morgen bei diesem Bundeszentralding anrufen. Ich hab auch gelesen, dass man auf jede Rechnung erstmal Widerspruch einlegen soll.
Liebe Grüße Katja


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich mach ja schon was. Werd morgen bei diesem Bundeszentralding anrufen.


Anrufen gilt aber nicht! Von anrufen habe ich auch nichts gesagt. Spar Dir den Anruf bei 01805-bundesnetzagentur 


"Wichtig daher: Beschwerde an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de mit Angabe von Namen, Anschrift, Zeitpunkt des Anrufs, Anrufernummer und beworbener 0900-Nummer."

PS: wenn Du nur die Ping-Nummer zurück gerufen hast, kostet dich das weniger als der Anruf bei der BnetzA! Der Anruf bringt Dir auch ni9chts. Die Mail bringt anderen schon was: Die Nummern werden gesperrt. Vielleicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ok! Also mach ich das. Hab aber keine beworbene Nr. ,da ich ja sofort aufgelegt habe. Hast du evtl. eine Theorie, welcher Betrag mich erwarten kann?
Katja


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Sorry,
hab dein PS grad nicht gelesen. Also werd ich den Betrag ja überleben...Grins...Danke nochmal. Werd mich aber trotzdem per mail bei denen melden und beschweren.
Katja


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



> Du hast damit zu rechnen, von mir nicht gemocht zu werden


braaav! :bussi: 
wenn Du SWR empfangen kannst: Heute abend 21 Uhr anschalten.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Werd ich einschalten. 
Hast mir sehr geholfen.... Grins ...jedenfalls ist mein Herzrasen jetzt weg.
Liebe Grüße Katja
und nen schönen Abend noch...


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Beschwerde ist geschrieben und abgeschickt....
Da sollten alle mitmachen!!!!
Katja


----------



## katzenjens (15 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,

der Beitrag war leider nicht sehr aussagekräftig, ausser dass er kein gutes Haar an den Regulierern gelassen hat. Auf der einen Seite werden Nutzer von Kommunikationsmittel durch die Vorratsdatenspeicherung ihrer Persönlichkeitsrechte beraubt, auf der anderen Seite werden Betrüger durch "freundliche" Gesetzgebung und -auslegung hofiert. Die Regulierungsbehörde ist ein zahnloser Tiger bzw. eher Hauskatze welche durch fehlende Befugnisse eher redundant ist.

SWR-Beitrag wird gleich aufbereitet und wird morgen zur Verfügung stehen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



katzenjens schrieb:


> der Beitrag war leider nicht sehr aussagekräftig, ausser dass er kein gutes Haar an den Regulierern gelassen hat.


Andere machten das anders, schrieben nur die Eigenlobhudeleien ab:
Bundesnetzagentur räumt auf - Schutz vor Telefon-Abzocke

Andere trafen den Kern besser (haben aber die geringere Reichweite)
0900-Abzocke: Bundesnetzagentur schönt die Lage
insofern wäre es für mich schon erfrischend, wenn die Frage Doch kann die [Bundesnetzagentur] den Verbrauchern wirklich helfen und dem Missbrauch endlich ein Ende bereiten? mal nicht nur auf der Grundlage von Pressemitteilungen der Behörde oder von Regierungsgeblubber beantwortet worden wäre.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

http://www.swr.de/infomarkt/multimedia/-/id=2249336/nid=2249336/did=2678368/vmlnk7/index.html



> Die Behörde sperrt Nummern und im selben Atemzug genehmigt sie neue? Wir fragen bei der Bundesnetzagentur nach und konfrontieren den Sprecher mit ihrer Vergabepraxis. Dort begründet man, dass man nicht im Vornhinein wisse, ob diese Nummer tatsächlich missbräuchlich genutzt würden, und kein rechtliches Instrumentarium habe.
> 
> Der Behörde also als Spielball von Betrügern. Enttäuschend ist auch das Ergebnis bei unseren Missbrauchs-Meldungen: Gewinnspiele per Post? Da sei man gar nicht zuständig! Nur eine SMS-Nummer werde eventuell gesperrt. So geht der Missbrauch fröhlich weiter.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



> Die Behörde sperrt Nummern und im selben Atemzug genehmigt sie neue? Wir fragen bei der Bundesnetzagentur nach und konfrontieren den Sprecher mit ihrer Vergabepraxis. Dort begründet man, dass man nicht im Vornhinein wisse, ob diese Nummer tatsächlich missbräuchlich genutzt würden, und kein rechtliches Instrumentarium habe.


Das ist ein plastisches Beispiel für die Existenz eklatanter Missstände, das auch von jedem verstanden wird, der wenig mit der Materie zu tun hat.
Natürlich kann der Pressesprecher das mit Lücken innerhalb der bestehenden Gesetzgebung abbügeln, der Kritikpunkt für mich ist dann aber, _dass man dauernd so tut, als wäre alles in Ordnung_.
Ich bleibe dabei:
[URL="http://www.augsblog.de/2007/08/28/0900-abzocke-bundesnetzagentur-schoent-die-lage/"]Die Lage schönen ist in meinen Augen faktisch fast schon "strukturelle Mitstörung"[/url]
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=203354&highlight=lage+sch%F6nen#post203354

P.S.: Das Thema der Infomarktredaktion war ja F* M* - hoffentlich waren die bei jur-abc!
http://www.jur-abc.de/cms/index.php?id=997


----------



## katzenjens (16 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,

für die Lesefaulen nochmal der SWR-Beitrag zum ansehen:

[...]

Viele Grüße,
Jens

_[Link bis zur Vorlage einer Erklärung über die rechtmäßige Wiedergabe entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## truelife (16 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich könnte dich grad knuddeln - meine eigene Online-Aufnahme wurde nicht gepoolt...


----------



## Unregistriert (16 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

ich wurde heute auch von dieser nummer angerufen.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo!
Das scheint ja momentan ein richtiger "Virus" zu sein....Hatte heite ebenfalls diesen netten Anruf auf meinem Handy....Bin aber, Gott sei Dank, nicht dran gegangen, da mir die Nummer nicht bekannt ist. Ich bin echt froh, dieses Forum gefunden zu haben. Das erspart mir scheinbar ne richtig nette Handyrechnung.
Noch eine Frage:
Ich hatte vor längerer Zeit einen Anruf aus Österreich...auch nur kurz geklingelt und das wars. Hat da noch jemand Erfahrung mit.
Gruss, Conny aus NRW


----------



## Unregistriert (16 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

wurde heute auch von +49 421 2031 824 angerufen.

Nachdem es ja eine Festnetznummer war und ich momentan wegen Bewerbungen öfters Anrufe aus anderen Städten bekomme, habe ich da zurückgerufen, allerdings vom Festnetz aus, nicht vom Handy. Nachdem das Band mit "Herzlichen Glückwunsch" kam, habe ich wieder aufgelegt...

Habe leider jetzt erst im Netz gesucht und eure Seite entdeckt.

Was kostet mich dann der Anruf? Ist das mit der Festnetznummer ein Trick und man wird auf eine teure Nummer weitergeleitet?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hy Leute hier die Adrese der 0900 Nummer, die habe ich gefunden bei der Bundesnetzagentur
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...auch/Suchmaschine___9__er_Rufnummern_1fp.html

0900 - 5 - 104833  	

Diensteanbieter:


Holding Gulf Lion 2007 S.L.

Calle Bonavista 3
07180 Portals Nous Mallorca

SPANIEN


Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
Tue Oct 9 07:15:05 UTC+0200 2007


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...n-mit-0900-nummern/?tx_ttnews[sViewPointer]=1

[insidermodus]
Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
Tue Oct 9 07:15:05 UTC+0200 2007
...

was mich interessieren würde... Angenommen, die BnetzA hätte der mit denselben Ansagen spammenden "Vorgängerfirma" das Geschäftsmodell verboten, wäre interessant, zu wissen, wann das passiert ist. Der Großdealer BnetzA vergibt ja fleissig Nümmerchen - und zwar binnen 7 Tagen. Mich würde nicht wundern, wenn das Geschäftsmodell der Vorgänger zum 1.10. verboten worden wäre. Wenn man dann am 2.10. Nummern beantragt für eine neue Firma, kann es am 9.10. weiter gehen. Noch spannender wäre, wenn das Geschäftsmodell SPÄTER erfolgt wäre, also NACHDEM die neuen Nummern für die neue Firma beantragt wurden. Dann würde ich das nämlich so interpretieren, dass evtl. jemand VORAUSSCHAUEND neue Nummern für eine neue Firma registriert hätte. Dann wiederum wäre ausreichend nachvollziehbar belegt, dass das Verbieten des Geschäftsmodells FÜR DIE GAUNER KALKULIERBAR wäre. Bliebe noch die Frage nach der Rentabilität: Lohnt sich die Masche trotz Revchnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot und trotz des (offenbar geringen) Risikos, beantragte Nummern scnell kassiert zu kriegen, weil das R- und Ink.verbot wirkungslos ist? Das wiederum würde bedeuten: Die BnetzA hat offenbar *überhaupt keine Möglichkeit*, die Sache zu stoppen. Na bravo... Was würde das dann aber bedeuten, wenn angesichts dieser sachlage die BnetzA behauptet, alles im Griff zu haben und "wirkungsvolle Massnahmen" einzusetzen? Was ist denn das Ziel dieser Wirksamkeit, wenn es faktisch eine kalkulierbare risikolose Abzocke ermöglicht? [/insidermodus]
[/insidermodus]


----------



## Unregistriert (17 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

hatte heute morgen ein kurzes klingeln auf meinem handy und da war einer dieser Anrufe bei denen man 3.000€ sofort gewinnt habe gleich aufgelegt. und das schlimmste ist man kann nichts gegen so betrüger machen.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,

mich haben sie heute morgen auch erwischt. Da ich aber beruflcih viele Anrufe bekommen, und dass auch aus der Vorwahlnummer (bremen) 0421. Morgens um 8.20 Uhr habe ich dann einen Anruf auf dem Handy bekommen 494212031824, während ich mit meinem Hund gassi war und reif natürlich zurück. Dachte es wäre beruflich. Vom handy aus ging das aber gar nicht - Anruf erfolglos. Ich also vom Festnetz anfgerufen und nach dem ich herzlichen Glückwunsch..... 3.000 Euro... " hörte habe ich auch sofort wieder aufgelegt. 

Hab mir nun gedacht schon mal was über so ne Abzock gelesen zu haben und bin dann auf dieses Fourm gestoßen. Und siehe da viele andere erlebten das gleiche wie ich. Nur weiß anscheinende keienr wei teuer der Spaß nun ist, oder doch? Gibt es da nicht eine Grenze für eine kostenpflichtige Nummer pro Minute?  

Und was mache ich wenn die Telekom Rechnung dann kommt? Der Anruf wird ja kaum extra in Rehnung gestellt?

Hoffe, dass jemand die Fragen beantworten kann.

greetz, Sascha


----------



## BenTigger (17 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hmmmm, wenn ich als ein in der nähe von Bremen wohnender diese Nummer anwähle, bekomme ich immer zu hören:
_Tüüdelüüüt... Diese Nummer ist nicht vergeben, bitte rufen sie die Auskunft an._
(schon mehrmals an unterschiedlichen Tagen versucht)

Aber wenn du einen Anschluss bekommen hast, war es halt nur für die Kosten eines Festnetzanrufes. Wenn die das weiterleiten, müssen die die Weiterleitung bezahlen und nicht der Anrufer.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hatte heute morgen ein kurzes klingeln auf meinem handy und da war einer dieser Anrufe bei denen man 3.000€ sofort gewinnt habe gleich aufgelegt. und das schlimmste ist man kann nichts gegen so betrüger machen.


doch. steht aber hier schon 
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...n-mit-0900-nummern/?tx_ttnews[sViewPointer]=1


----------



## lapaloma (18 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

bei uns ruft oftmals eine Nummer in Abwesenheit natürlich an, die lassen wohl immer nur einmal bimmeln oder? Hatte bisher noch nie die Chance abzuheben


----------



## sascha (18 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



lapaloma schrieb:


> bei uns ruft oftmals eine Nummer in Abwesenheit natürlich an, die lassen wohl immer nur einmal bimmeln oder?



jo.


----------



## holger_s (21 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,

ich erhalte seit gestern Anrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer, wo mir ein Band sagt, ich soll 09003991021 anrufen und meinen Gewinn abrufen...

Typisches Beispiel für Abzocker...

lt. TRegB:

  	  0900 - 3 - 991021  	

Diensteanbieter:


K.S.D.
IT-Kundenservice GmbH

Vereinsgasse 19
1020 Wien

OESTERREICH


Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
Wed Apr 18 10:14:54 UTC+0200 2007

Hatte jemand ähnliches?


----------



## peter1304 (21 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

hi holger
diese anrufe oder sms bekomme ich regelmäßig einmal pro woche.
was mache ich damit???? ab in die große tonne :scherzkeks:

gruß aus berlin 
peter


----------



## holger_s (21 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hab Sie auch erfolgreich ignoriert, aber mein Sohn (oder sonst irgendwer) könnte der Verlockung unterliegen, daher die Warnung und selbstverständlich habe ich das ganze auch bereits an die Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet.


----------



## sascha (21 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



holger_s schrieb:


> Hab Sie auch erfolgreich ignoriert, aber mein Sohn (oder sonst irgendwer) könnte der Verlockung unterliegen, daher die Warnung und selbstverständlich habe ich das ganze auch bereits an die Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet.



Schlage vor, die 0900-Nummern für deinen Anschluss ganz zu sperren. Ist kostenlos und sehr beruhigend, wenn man Kinder hat. Nachdem Politik und Branche ja ganz offensichtlich nicht gewillt sind, diesen  Nummern-Missbrauch wirksam zu bekämpfen, müssen eben die Verbraucher Druck machen - und sei es durch Verweigerung des Zahlungsmittels.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

@holger_s: was wird genau gesagt? Diese Firma kenne ich nicht...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ihre Sucheingabe war zu lang. Die gesuchte Rufnummer wurde auf 7 Stellen gekürzt.
0900 - 3 - 991021   

Diensteanbieter: 
K.S.D.
IT-Kundenservice GmbH
Vereinsgasse 19
1020 Wien
OESTERREICH
Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: 
Wed *Apr 18 *10:14:54 UTC+0200 *2007 *

edit:
Ach so... M*'s Fr* fischt frische Opfer...
http://wien.arbeiterkammer.at/www-397-IP-26092.html

--> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=46772&postcount=6


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

0900-Abzocke jetzt fest in österreichischer Hand?

0900 - 3 - 006601     
09003006601

Diensteanbieter:
events4u
H* B*
Friedensstrasse 8/2
5020 Salzburg
OESTERREICH

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
Wed Oct 24 07:15:10 UTC+0200 2007

-->
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=131820#post131820


----------



## Gerusa (27 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Yogi2k7 schrieb:


> Email ist bereits Raus mal sehen ob da was kommt hab  der bnetzag sogar ne mp3 angehängt !!


ich bekomme täglich die  gleiche Anrufe "sie haben gewonnen..bla-bla"ich lege sofort auf, und jetzt eine Telefonrechnung von der Telekom im November, mit einen Betrag von 42,71 plus MwSt. unter Andere Anbieter "dtms GmbH (z.Hd. NEXNET) 
Telnr.: 0800-1068106   FAX:0800-1092109   Firma aus Mainz
Ich soll die Rufnummer 0900- Sonstiges in Anspruch genommen haben, mit dem Artikel:53614
Weder die Rufnummer noch Faxnummer reagieren.
Ich weiss momentan auch nicht weiter, aber irgendetwas muss passieren, sonst nimmt diese Piraterie überhand.
Ich weiss es zur Zeit auch nicht besser, wo ich nun anfangen soll. wütend bin ich schon weil mir so viel Zeit verloren geht mit dem Quatsch!
Gerusa:cry:


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Lass dir sofort von der T-Com eine Einzelverbindungsübersicht erstellen, damit du weißt, welche 0900er Nummer angerufen worden ist. Wenn du die dann hast, kannste dich hier wieder melden. Einzelnen Positionen auf der T-Com-Rechnung kann man übrigens widersprechen, dann kommt eben eine separate Rechnung von der DTMS.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 November 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

habe soeben auch einen lockanruf für  0900-3009978 erhalten.
laut suchmaschine http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp

events4u
[edit] 
Friedensstrasse 8/2
5020 Salzburg
OESTERREICH

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: 
Wed Oct 24 07:15:10 UTC+0200 2007

Belästigung der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet: [email protected]

VG


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ja ich auch habe 3000€ gewonnen soll 09003009978 anrufen.

Diensteanbieter: 
events4u
[ edit ] 
Friedensstrasse 8/2
5020 Salzburg
OESTERREICH
  Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: 
Wed Oct 24 07:15:10 UTC+0200 2007


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hier soll es "fünfundzwanzichtausend Euro" geben.

http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2007/11/27/ein-land-voller-gewinner/


----------



## christianmicha (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Neue Gewinnabruf-Nummer?
Bandansage:..."bis zu 3000 Euro,... 1,99 Euro/Min.":
09003 445051
Habe diese Nr. hier noch nicht gesehen, oder?


----------



## CostaBlancaSpammer-Fan (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Sind wieder die, die es zur Zeit meistens sind:


> 0900 - 3 - 445051
> Diensteanbieter:
> events4u
> H***** B********
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

habe gerade den gleichen anruf gehabt, ebenfalls and die BnetzA geschickt.

Hat jemand einen Tip wie das Schreiben verfasst werden sollte? Für´s nächste Mal...


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...einen Tip wie das Schreiben verfasst werden sollte? Für´s nächste Mal...


für google: 09003445051
was das Schreiben angeht: namen und Anschrift müssen genannt werden und eine Beschreibung des Vorgangs, falls möglich mit Belegen (Displayfoto oder so)
- wann angerufen von welcher Nummer, welche Nummer beworben, Gedächtnisprotokoll des Anrufs. Das wäre schon nahezu perfekt.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo
Gerade Diesen Tread gefunden. Weiter so!
Nachricht an BNA geleitet.
Aufgefordert zum Rückruf unter 09003550002 zu 2,99 Euro.
Firma Fried.... M..... aus Wien.
viele Grüße zum Nikolaus-Tag an alle.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Aufgefordert zum Rückruf unter 09003550002 zu 2,99 Euro.
> Firma Fried.... M..... aus Wien.


Ach der, der ist wieder  so richtig aktiv 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=17963


----------



## mutterheimat (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Leute, warum vergesst ihr immer wieder, daß es Papierkörbe gibt und große Müllcontainer. Der PC hat auch so etwas. Warum benutzt ihr beides so wenig.


----------



## Fragender (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Was hat denn der PC mit Telefonspam zu tun? Sollen die Leute ihr Telefon in den Mülleimer
 schmeissen? 

Hab den Eindruck  du verwechselst da was ...

Du bist hier im Forum " Dialer und 'Mehrwert'-Nummern allgemein " 

nicht im Forum "Allgemeines"


----------



## mutterheimat (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Nimm den Begriff, "Vergessen Sie meine Tel.Nr." und den Begriff "Auflegen des Hörers", dazu. Und schon stimmt`s wieder. Oder bist du anderer Meinung?:-p


----------



## webwatcher (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



mutterheimat schrieb:


> Nimm den Begriff, "Vergessen Sie meine Tel.Nr." und den Begriff "Auflegen des Hörers", dazu. Und schon stimmt`s wieder.


Natürlich würden die  Telefonspammer damit nichts  mehr verdienen. Aber denk mal an deine  Ersterfahrung


mutterheimat schrieb:


> Ich bin auch auf diesen Blödsinn (nachbarschaft24) reingefallen.


Hier wird es eben auf diese Tour  gemacht. Hinterher  ist man immer schlauer


----------



## mutterheimat (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hast Recht! Aber ich kann etwas, aus heutiger Sicht, zu diesem Thema beitragen. Bin heute angerufen worden, sie haben gewonnen (Ein Auto). Ich teilte mit, daß ich das nur dann glaube, wenn ich einen eingeschriebenen Brief erhalte, den ich persöhnlich abholen muß. Dabei teilte ich gaaaaanz nebensächlich mit, daß ich bei Euch gemeldet bin. Auf einmal war die Luft des Anrufers weg. Man merkte ganz deutlich, daß man bemüht war, schnellstens aus dem Gespräch herauszukommen. Deswegen, besten Dank an dieses Forum, dafür daß es Euch gibt. Bin nur durch Zufall hier gelandet. :-p:-D:smile:


----------



## webwatcher (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Um es zu verdeutlichen: dieser Thread ist ein Meldethread für die,   die aufgepaßt haben.
Im Idealfall melden es die Betroffenen der BNetzA,  um  damit den Knaben das Handwerk legen zu lassen 
und  damit anderen , die eben nicht so clever sind zu helfen.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

ich erhielt auch einen anruf,dass ich 3000 € oder einen Sachpreis im Wert von 1500 € gewonnen habe.

Alles was zu tun war ist,
einen frankierten Rückumschlag an

event4u Promotion & Marketing
z.Hd. Herrn [ edit] 
Friedensstrasse 8
A-5020 Salzburg
Österreich

schicken.

Rückantwort kann ich in 8 - 12 Wochen erwarten!!
Hallo, das jahr hat nur 52!

Die Gesprächsminute kostet 2,99 €.

Hat davon schon mal jemand gehört? Das kommt mir ein wenig spanisch und unseriös vor!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hast Du da angerufen? Wann? Welche 0900? Was kam für ein Ansagetext? Wie lange dauerte der Anruf?
Dringend alles beschreiben und ab an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de (mit deinem Namen/Anschrift)
Fordere auf, ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot zu verhängen. Und zwar pronto! Sonst ist dein Geld beim Toifel 

Oder frage den Österreicher persönlich, der ist ganz nett 

wenn Du da jemals etwas kriegst (zB Gutscheinheft), dann *melde Dich dringend wieder und lass deinen Gewinn mir oder der Forenleitung zukommen*

Danke.
(oder wurde dir das mit dem Brief schicken direkt mitgeteilt? Wie?)


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Die haben mich jetzt schon ein paar mal genervt, deshalb hab ich da jetzt wirklich mal angerufen!

erst kam ein Anruf von +49*6*9*6*6*1*0*2*1*8*3*2 hab ich aber verpasst.
weil ich nicht wusst wer mich da erreichen wollt hab ich zurück gerufen und es hies "bla bla,endlich haben wir sie erreicht, sie haben garantiert 3000 € oder einen Sachpreis im Wert von 1500 € gewonnen, ich müsste nur die Nummer
0*9*0*0*3*0*0*4*0*9*9
für 1,99 €/min anrufen.

Hab ich auch gemacht.

Der anruf kostete allerdings dann 2,99€/min und dauerte 19-20 min.
Haben einige Fragen gestellt über mein privates interesse an Reisen,Nightlife,Autos,Sport,Fitness,... etc
dann ahb ich einen persönlichen Gewinncode erhalten den ich mit einem frankierten Rückumschlag an die o.g. genannte Adresse schicken soll!
Wurde jetzt schon vorbereitet dass es wegen evtl auftretender Lieferschwierigkeiten oder ähnlichem sein könnte, dass ich erst in 8 - 12 Wochen etwas von dem "garantierten" Gewinn
höre.

Und die agnzen Infos soll ich jetzt an 
rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de   schicken? Ist das eine mail adresse? Frag nujr wegen der Klammern?
Oder was?

Danke im Voraus
Phil E


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

(at) = @

Ja, schick die ganze Geschichte da hin, inkl. der Frankfurter Nummer. Und vergiss Deinen Namen und Deine Anschrift nicht.

6*9*6*6*1*0*2*1*8*3*2  = 069 66102 1832 (Der Rufnummernblock 66102 in Frankfurt gehört der 01039 Call By Call GmbH, die inzwischen "First Communication GmbH" heisst). Die beworbene 09003004099 gehört, wie Du Dir sicher denken kannst, dem H*B*
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/s...=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=3004099&Suche=Absenden

Wenn man 08003301900 anruft, erfährt man, dass die Nummer nicht im Netz der deutschen Telekom geschaltet ist, sondern im Netz der 01039 Call By Call GmbH. Technischer Veranstalter des Gewinnspiels ist eine Firma in Radolfzell, deren Geschäftszweck man als "h*****heimern" bezeichnen könnte. Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: eigentlich sind alle Beteiligten soweit bekannt, fehlt nur noch der Gewinngutschein... Der könnte aus Hamburg kommen, vermute ich. Ich bin gespannt, ob ich auch einen kriege. Wie lautete denn der Gewinncode?


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

So, nachdem auch wir in den letzten Tagen tierisch von Herrn XX genervt worden sind, haben wir uns mal richtig schlau gemacht! 
Hier das Resultat: http://www.tutsi.de/rufnummernmissbrauch-4969661021836/2007/12/11/tutsi-blog-aktuell/
Gruß aus Berlin,
Sebastian


----------



## Qoppa (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

bin heute auch ein "Glückspilz", gleiche Nummer, die hier schon am *30. 11.* gemeldet wurde 



Unregistriert schrieb:


> habe soeben auch einen lockanruf für  0900-3009978 erhalten.
> laut suchmaschine http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp
> 
> events4u
> ...



Laut BNA ist das "lediglich eine zustellfähige Adresse, diese muss nicht unbedingt mit der ladungsfähigen Adresse übereinstimmen".

Ich möchte mich bei meiner Glücksfee gerne mit einem Briefchen revanchieren. 
Frage an die Experten: ist auch eine *ladungsfähige* Adresse bekannt?

weitere Frage: gibt es auch einen deutschen Ansprechpartner, - sprich: Nummernvermieter? Der wäre ja als Mitstörer haftbar.

da das ein abmahnfähiger ColdCall ist, hat schon jemand mal versucht, das der Wettbewerbszentrale zu melden?


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auch gewonnen. Und ich habe bei der Bundesnetzagentur angerufen. War ich wohl nicht der erste. O-Ton "Es wird darauf hinauslaufen das die beiden Nummern (069 66102 1832 und 0900 3004099) gesperrt werden." dauer unbekannt. Die Frankfurter Nummer hatte ich übrigens auch als Anruf in Abwesenheit, an ein Klingeln kann ich mich nicht erinnern.

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Qoppa schrieb:


> weitere Frage: gibt es auch einen deutschen Ansprechpartner, - sprich: Nummernvermieter? Der wäre ja als Mitstörer haftbar.


Das ist etwas unklar. Das Netz gehört zur ehemaligen 01039 Call By Call (ruf mal unter 08003301900 an, "Diese Nummer ist geschaltet im Netzt der 0 - Eintausendneunundreissig, kallbikall..."), denen auch die Festnetznummer gehören dürfte. Die Partnerfirma in Deutschland, die die technische Abwicklung der Gewinnspiele des Österreichers macht, verrät Dir der Herr, wenn Du ihn telefonisch danach fragst.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



> Technischer Veranstalter des Gewinnspiels ist eine Firma in Radolfzell, deren Geschäftszweck man als "h*****heimern" bezeichnen könnte.


Ich muss da etwas weiter ausholen... Im Juli wurden über 01805-Nummern diese Gewinnspams beworben, damals via DTMS/TELEMAR. Genau jene Telemar ist nach Auskunft des Herrn H*B* (die ich natürlich nicht mitgeschnitten habe, das wäre ja illegal), für die Abwicklung des Gewinnspiels des H*B* in Deutschland zuständig. Das ist erstaunlich, denn laut BNetzA gehört die Nummer ja H*B*.
Was Telemar also genau gemacht hat, wäre zu klären (H*B* fragen???)

Was ist denn das für eine Firma?
www.telemar-gm*h.de

Geschäftsführer ist ein 81jähriger Mann, der Geschäftszweck der Firma ist 





> die Bereitstellung und Produktion von Bild- Ton- und Filminhalten zum Abruf durch Mediendienste wie Funk-, Fernseh- und Mobilfunkdienste und die *Vermittlung von Servicerufnummern einschließlich der Operationstätigkeit (Abwicklung und Wiederverkauf) im Bereich Festnetz, Mobilfunk und Internet sowie Internetabrechnungsdienstleistungen (Micro- und Kreditkartenpayment)*, sowie allgemeine Telefon- und Marketing-Dienstleistungen.



Es gibt in ganz Deutschland nur drei weitere Firmen, die fast wörtlich denselben Geschäftszweck haben. Ich will sie Dir nicht vorenthalten:
Eine *Netzwelt Plus GmbH* in Heppenheim hat folgenden Geschäftszweck 





> Die *Vermittlung von Servicerufnummern einschließlich der Operationstätigkeit (Abwicklung und Wiederverkauf) im Bereich Festnetz, Mobilfunk und Internet sowie Internetabrechnungs- dienstleistungen (Micropayment)*.


In der Heppenheimer (!) Straße 23 in Mannheim sitzt eine weitere Firma, die *Concept Consulting GmbH*. Geschäftsführer ist der Herr R*W*, Geschäftszweck 





> Beratungsdienstleistungen für die Produktion von Bild- Ton- und Filminhalten zum Abruf durch Mediendienste wie Funk-, Fernseh- und Mobilfunkdienste und für Servicerufnummern einschliesslich der Operationstätigkeit (Abwicklung und Wiederverkauf) im Bereich Festnetz, Mobilfunk und Internet sowie Internetabrechnungsdienstleistungen (Micro- und Kreditkartenpayment).


 
In derselben Heppenheimer Straße 23 gibt es noch eine Firma, die *Premium Channel GmbH* (siehe hier). GF: R* W* und Chr* O* (bekannt aus Mainz, Funk und Fernsehen*)


> *Die Bereitstellung und Produktion von Bild- Ton- und Filminhalten zum Abruf durch Mediendienste wie Funk-, Fernseh- und Mobilfunkdienste und die Vermittlung von Serivcerufnummern einschließlich der Operationstätigkeit (Abwicklung und Wiederverkauf) im Bereich Festnetz, Mobilfunk und Internet sowie Internetabrechnungsdienstleistungen (Micro- und Kreditkartenpayment).*


Den Handelsregisterauszug der G**dl***s habe ich gerade nicht vorliegen 

Man hat also große Vorbilder. Andere Schlüsse öffentlich zu ziehen verbietet das Spekulationsverbot. Ich traue Dir aber die richtigen Schlüsse auch ohne Hilfe zu.

(*): auch hierzu möchte ich nicht weiter öffentlich spekulieren, sondern auf Google verweisen.

*Dieser Beitrag ist insbesondere allen am Thema interessierten Medienvertretern gewidmet!*

PS: in der Heppenheimer Straße 23 gibt es auch noch eine weitere Firma, die man schon kennt, und zwar mehr oder weniger genau


----------



## Qoppa (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das ist etwas unklar. Das Netz gehört zur ehemaligen 01039 Call By Call (ruf mal unter 08003301900 an, "Diese Nummer ist geschaltet im Netzt der 0 - Eintausendneunundreissig, kallbikall..."), denen auch die Festnetznummer gehören dürfte.


dank Dir, - die Ansage ist leider unverständlich, aber hier dürfen wir auf anderweitige Recherchen zurückgreifen 

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=114510#post114510


			
				gation schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mal bitte jemand die 08003301900 anrufen und dann die Nummer 09003101533 abfragen. Ich verstehe nicht, was die da sagen...
> 
> nicht im Netz der Telekom geschaltet...
> Netzbetreiber ist
> ...



jetzt:
http://www.01039-telecom.de/index.php?id=firstcom_impressum
First Communication GmbH
Lyoner Strasse 15
60528 Frankfurt a. Main
GERMANY 


mal schaun, was die BNA sagt.
Übrigens habe ich nicht vor, den versprochenen Gewinn einzufordern. Das wäre zuviel vergebliche Liebesmüh ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Qoppa schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich nicht vor, den versprochenen Gewinn einzufordern. Das wäre zuviel vergebliche Liebesmüh ...


schade! aber wenn hier jemand einen Gewinncode für mich hätte, mich interessiert das Gutscheinheftchen. Wenn man schon nicht den Staatsanwalt in die Spur bringt, soll man die Leute wenigstens ärgern, stimmt's, Herr L*?


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich habe auch gerade 3000€ gewonnen. Garantiert !!! akakakakaka. So Blöd bin ich auch nicht. Pass auf Leute, sie wollen nur unser Geld. Wer anruft bezahlt nur 1,99 pro Minute. 
Gruß aus Freiburg


----------



## Sascha Th (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo 

Hab diese Forum gefunden, nachdem ich nach 069/66102 gegoogelt habe !
069/66102 1835 ist jetzt auch dabei !

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Sascha Th schrieb:


> 069/66102 1835 ist jetzt auch dabei!


kleines update...
Das ist dieselbe Sprecherin, die bereits bei früheren Ansagen auffiel:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=173025#post173025

Diese Stimme ist bereits seit November 2005 bekannt! (Tonguru / 0190821649) (Codename: "Susi")(*)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=121149#post121149
(mindestens!)

"Susi" spricht aber auch Ansagen für die Firma "Laintel". Das bedeutet möglicherweise, dass in allen Fällen derselbe Dienstleister für diese "Ansagenproduktion" herangezogen wird. Aber: wer könnte das sein? Wo ist der Schnittpunkt all jener Fälle? Die Frage ist rhetorisch.


(*): Das geschah damals in den "letzten Tagen" von 0190 und einige Mitglieder dieses Forums berichteten übereinstimmend, dass keine Preisansage erfolgte. Ich habe von der Bundesnetzagentur zu der Nummer eine denkwürdige Antwort erhalten:


> Zur Rufnummer 0190 821649 kann ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass mir *im Dezember 2005 etwa 30 Beschwerden vorlagen. Es wurden aber keine weiteren Maßnahmen mehr eingeleitet, da die Rufnummerngasse 0190 ja Ende des Jahres 2005 gesperrt worden ist*


 (Ich schätze mal, dass auf einige Tausend Betroffene eine Beschwerdemeldung zur BnetzA kommt, das bedeutet, dass bestimmt Hunderttausend oder mehr von der Nummer betroffen waren...)
Im selben Schreiben wurde damals verkündet, dass konkrete Anfragen nach Information für mich in Zukunft gebührenpflichtig sein würden, wobei man "aus Kulanzgründen" dieses mal noch auf Gebühren verzichtet habe. Das muss man sich mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Da wird ein klarer Verstoss gegen das Gesetz nicht geahndet mit einer abstrusen Begründung und dann wollen die Geld für Informationen von Bürgern, die Ihnen bei der Arbeit helfen. Nö, das kommentiere ich nicht. Aber es lesen ja wohl ein paar Medienvertreter hier mit


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Sascha Th schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hab diese Forum gefunden, nachdem ich nach 069/66102 gegoogelt habe !
> 069/66102 1835 ist jetzt auch dabei !
> ...



ich hab wie Sascha dieses Forum über google gefunden. Mich hat am Sonntag (16.12.) um 20.08 Uhr (also zur besten Tagesschau-Zeit) ebenfalls ein Anruf mit 069/ 66102 ... erreicht. Bei mir war es 069/ 66102 1834. Danke für alle Hinweise. Da werde ich nun wohl nicht zurückrufen.
Gruß Daniela.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Sorry, kleine Korrektur:

es war nicht am Sonntag, 16.12., sondern schon am Montag, 10.12. um 20.08 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,auch ich hatte heute solche Anrufe!Das schlimme dabei ist das diese KLeute echt hartnäckig und dreist sind!Hoffe nicht das es ernsthalft Menschen gibt die darauf reinfallen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hoffe nicht das es ernsthalft Menschen gibt die darauf reinfallen!


Falls doch: bitte dringend melden!!!


----------



## sascha (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



> Hoffe nicht das es ernsthalft Menschen gibt die darauf reinfallen!



ein paar hunderttausend dürften es schon sein...


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



sascha schrieb:


> ein paar hunderttausend dürften es schon sein...


verdammt, ich brauch einen, nur einen!!!


----------



## Mac800 (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo Computerbetrug Gemeinde!

Habe heute einen satten Betrag von knapp EUR 54,- auf unserer T-Com Rechnung entdeckt. Meine Eltern haben leider die im Spamanruf genannte Nummer (09003006601) angerufen.

Dank eures Forums und diesen Threads habe ich mich gleich an die Bundesnetzagentur gewannt, die mir sagen konnten, dass bereits ein Verfahren gegen dieses Unternehmen eingeleitet wurde und die Rechnung nicht bezahlt werden muss.

Super lieben Dank!

Mac800


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Mac800 schrieb:


> Habe heute einen satten Betrag von knapp EUR 54,- auf unserer T-Com Rechnung entdeckt. Meine Eltern haben leider die im Spamanruf genannte Nummer (09003006601) angerufen.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50219

Danke! (Oder trifft uns wieder der Fluch, dass wir den Betroffenen helfen, dass Ihnen kein Schaden entsteht - und dann sind sie *husch* wieder weg und nicht mehr greifbar?)

siehe bereits hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=212714#post212714


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Dezember 2007)

*K.S.D.*

Also ich bekomme nun auch diese tollen Anrufe von K.S.D. allerdings habe ich den Computer mal ausreden lassen! Es ist auch ein Postfach angegeben, bei dem man sein "Gewinn" melden kann! Desweiteren hab ich gerade nen Schreiben direkt an K.S.D. fertig in dem ich meinen Gewinn verlange, oder die sonst verklage! Die wurden in Österreich und Deutschland ja schon auf Zahlung durch diese Anrufe verklagt! Da hat jeder von uns die Chance ebenfalls zu gewinnen (sofern es überhaupt zu nem Rechtsstreit kommt). Ob man bei den 0900-Nummern anrufen sollte ist zweifelhaft, denn der Benachrichtigungsanruf reicht nach BGH (Deutschland) und OGH (Österreich) schon aus um den Anspruch auf Zahlung des Gewinnes zu begründen! (so auch: § 5 österreichisches Konsumentenschutzgesetz und     § 661a deutsches BGB).

Also schreibt K.S.D. nen netten Brief für 55 Cent, dass ihr euren Gewinn haben wollt, oder die sonst verklagt!


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo alle zusammen,

heute hat es auch mich erwischt, und ich denk meine Telefon- Rechnung wird sehr hoch werden. Bei mir hat das Handy mitten während meiner Arbeitszeit geklingelt- aber nur 1 mal,
ich habe dann zurückgerufen weil ich wissen wollte wer dass war.
Ich habe dabei gar nicht darauf geachtet was das für einer Nummer war- also ich hatte keine Ahnung dass, das eine Frankfurter Nummer ist, habe dann auch den Spruch bekommen ``Sie haben gewonnen`` also ehrlich gesagt möchte ich gar nichts von denen,
aber ne hohe Telefonrechnung will ich auch nicht, was kann ich da machen, wer kann da helfen?? Ohne dass das jetzt recht kompliziert und unangenehm wird, an wem wende ich mich da jetzt???


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> aber ne hohe Telefonrechnung will ich auch nicht, was kann ich da machen, wer kann da helfen?? Ohne dass das jetzt recht kompliziert und unangenehm wird, an wem wende ich mich da jetzt???


Das leben ist kompliziert und manchmal unangenehm... Dein Schaden ist aber gering: nur ein paar cents. Ob Dir das Motivation genug ist, etwas so unangenehmes zu tun, wie eine Mail an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de zu senden, in der steht, was genau passiert ist + dein name/Anschrift?
Jedenfalls hätte das einen angenehmen Nebeneffekt: Evtl. würden die Nummern schneller gesperrt. Hinter bnetza.de verbirgt sich nämlich die Bundesnetzagentur, die zuständige Behörde.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Zum glück gibts Google
Habe einen ähnliche nummer auf dem Handy gehabt
069-66102 1837

20.12.2007 um 12.17 Uhr


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe einen ähnliche nummer auf dem Handy gehabt 069661021837
> 20.12.2007 um 12.17 Uhr


...und Du hast das sicher per mail an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de weiter gegeben? "ich auch"-sammeln hier wäre nämlich zu wenig.
Danke!


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das leben ist kompliziert und manchmal unangenehm... Dein Schaden ist aber gering: nur ein paar cents. Ob Dir das Motivation genug ist, etwas so unangenehmes zu tun, wie eine Mail an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de zu senden, in der steht, was genau passiert ist + dein name/Anschrift?
> Jedenfalls hätte das einen angenehmen Nebeneffekt: Evtl. würden die Nummern schneller gesperrt. Hinter bnetza.de verbirgt sich nämlich die Bundesnetzagentur, die zuständige Behörde.



Super, danke für den Tipp!! Da war ich gar nicht so weit entfernt, weil ich da auf eine Seite
gestossen bin, die heißt '' Rufnummermissbrauch'' ich war mir nur noch nicht so ganz sicher.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Da war ich gar nicht so weit entfernt, weil ich da _auf eine Seite gestossen _bin, die heißt '' Rufnummermissbrauch'' ich war mir nur noch nicht so ganz sicher.


Die Seite der Bundesnetzagentur ist mir persönlich zu unstruktiert, zu unverständlich und zu verworren - ein Lob jedem, der da die nötigen Infos findet. Ich schaff es meistens nicht.


----------



## ungusano (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Dank google bin ich auf diesen Thread gestossen...
...ich wurde soeben von der 069/66102*158* angerufen. Das erste Mal das ich bei dem shice ne Rufnummer drin hatte. Naja, ehrlich gesagt hab ich sofort aufgelegt als ich hörte dass ein Band dran is... so wie ichs halt immer mach


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich habe eben ebenfalls die Nummer: 069661021837 auf meinem Mobiltelefon gehabt.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ...und Du hast das sicher per mail an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de weiter gegeben? "ich auch"-sammeln hier wäre nämlich zu wenig.
> Danke!


...


----------



## ThomasB (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo zusammen, 
am ersten Weihnachtsfeiertag hat mich soeben auch eine solche Nummer erwischt: 069/66102158.
Denen gehört das Handwerk gelegt, eine Unverschämtheit!!!
Gruß
Thomas B


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Bitte der Bundesnetzagentur melden.


----------



## mutterheimat (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Mal eine Frage! Wieviel Sinn macht es, diese Nummern der BNA zu melden, wenn es haufenweise und ständig neue Nummern gibt, gleicher Anbieter (Abzocker). Es gibt doch keine durchschlagende Möglichkeit, solchen Leuten das Handwerk zu legen. Also ist es ein Kampf, ohne Aussicht auf grundlegenden Erfolg. Aber vielleicht liege ich falsch, mit meiner Annahme. :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Thomas B (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Nummer wurde soeben an die Bundesnetzagentur weitergegeben. Wie der rechtliche Erfolg ausschaut weiß ich nicht, aber evt. erfahre ich da ja etwas und gebe es hier weiter, sobald eine Antwort vorliegt. 
Gruß an alle Mitbetroffenen
Thomas B


----------



## Wembley (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



mutterheimat schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage! Wieviel Sinn macht es, diese Nummern der BNA zu melden,


Es ist auf alle Fälle sinnvoller als die Nummern nicht zu melden. Denn auf welcher Grundlage soll dann überhaupt etwas unternommen werden, wenn sich keiner beschwert?


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



mutterheimat schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage! Wieviel Sinn macht es, diese Nummern der BNA zu melden,


Die Bundesnetzagentur gibt jedes Jahr eine Statistik heraus.
Stell Dir vor, die schreiben,"dieses Jahr nur noch halbsoviel ..."
Dann glauben die gar, daß ihre halbherzigen Bemühungen Erfolg gehabt hätten.


----------



## mutterheimat (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Wembley schrieb:


> Es ist auf alle Fälle sinnvoller als die Nummern nicht zu melden. Denn auf welcher Grundlage soll dann überhaupt etwas unternommen werden, wenn sich keiner beschwert?


Zum Beispiel, mit Sperrung vor Eröffnung einer weiteren Geschäftsnummer, laut Paß/Ausweis. :unzufrieden:


----------



## BenTigger (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



mutterheimat schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage! Wieviel Sinn macht es, diese Nummern der BNA zu melden, wenn es haufenweise und ständig neue Nummern gibt...



Der Sinn ist z.B. der, dass wenn sich genug melden, die Rechnungslegung untersagt wird und so der Verursacher keinen Gewinn mehr abschöpfen kann. Incl. der beteiligten Telekomgesellschaften 



mutterheimat schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel, mit Sperrung vor Eröffnung einer weiteren Geschäftsnummer, laut Paß/Ausweis



Tja, leider ist es aber z.B. laut Gesetz nicht erlaubt, jemanden zu bestrafen, bevor er eine Straftat begangen hat.
Wer also eine neue Tel.Nr beantragt, muss ja nicht unbedingt diese auch missbräuchlich nutzen wollen.


----------



## mutterheimat (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Der Sinn ist z.B. der, dass wenn sich genug melden, die Rechnungslegung untersagt wird und so der Verursacher keinen Gewinn mehr abschöpfen kann. Incl. der beteiligten Telekomgesellschaften
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bis das "Faß" überläuft, hat die Person schon einen kräftigen Gewinn gemacht, welcher sich uneinholbar, z.B. in der Schweiz befindet. Daher mein Vorschlag mit der Idendifizierung, per Dokument.


----------



## schuster (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

hallo und guten abend

bei mir hat es nur (4X) einmal mit dieser nummer heute abend (an)geklingelt. -->
069661021837

mfg


----------



## BenTigger (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



mutterheimat schrieb:


> Daher mein Vorschlag mit der Idendifizierung, per Dokument.


Und was willst du damit identifizieren lassen?? Die Abzockabsicht?? Lies mal genauer meinen zweiten Absatz. Die Antragsteller haben sich bei der Nummernvergabe identifiziert. Nur werden sie nicht sagen, wir wollen diese Nummer für was illegales nutzen...


----------



## mutterheimat (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Und was willst du damit identifizieren lassen?? Die Abzockabsicht?? Lies mal genauer meinen zweiten Absatz. Die Antragsteller haben sich bei der Nummernvergabe identifiziert. Nur werden sie nicht sagen, wir wollen diese Nummer für was illegales nutzen...


Du hast mich nicht verstanden. Wenn er idendifiziert ist und in dieser Richtung schon gesperrt wurde, bekommt er keine neue Nr. Siehe Autofahren unter Alkohol und mehrfach erwischt. Was passiert mit dem Führerschein?????
Und das umgebaut auf dieses Thema, hier.


----------



## BenTigger (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Tja, leider gibt es aber deine Art der Strafe nicht im Gesetzbuch. Und dann darf so auch nicht bestraft werden. Da ist, wie schon so oft gefordert, der Verbraucherschutz in der Gesetzgebung gefordert. Da der aber so nicht mitspielt, bleiben nur die von ihm genehmigten Wege und das ist z.B. Meldung an die BNA.

PS. und selbst wenn, dann gibt es noch Unmengen von Strohmänner. Siehe diverse Firmeninsolvenzen, wo dann der Schwager/Bruder oder sonstwer auf dem Papier die Firma neu aufmacht aber das sagen hat der selbe Chef wie vor der Insolvenz  Nur Geld bekommt kein Gläubiger mehr.


----------



## mutterheimat (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Und damit haben wir nichts anderes als einen Kreislauf. Den zu durchbrechen ist nur dem einzelnen möglich. Sprich, wissen, wie man einen Telefonhörer, kommentarlos, auflegt. Und noch besser wissen, wie man ihn, in diese Richtung, (teure Nr.) gar nicht erst, benutzt.


----------



## BenTigger (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Sigh, und schon sind wir wieder am Beginn der Geschichte, die der Gründung dieses Forums voransteht... Eben möglichst viele unwissende wissend zu machen.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Bei mir hat die 069/66102158 auch am 1. Feiertag angerufen - nachts um 23:07 Uhr!!!
Unverschämtheit.
Gergel aus Wiesbaden


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Zum glück gibts Google
> Habe einen ähnliche nummer auf dem Handy gehabt
> 069-66102 1837
> 
> 20.12.2007 um 12.17 Uhr



Am 26.12.07, 14 h ebenfalls von dieser Nummer kontaktiert! Habe nicht zurück gerufen und der Bundesbehörde gemeldet.
Wenn ich mal so eine Sau erwische, ruft die keinen mehr an.....!!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,
habe in diesem Forum schon gepostet. Bei 0900 wird es schon klar sein - bei "sie haben gewonnen erst Recht". Dachte immer, dass sie bislang nur Handy- oder 0190 / 0900 - Nrn. nutzen. Bei mir war es neulich noch eine Festnetz-Nummer, die total schnell angerufen und wieder aufgelegt haben muss. Ich rief nicht zurück, aber es gibt in diesem Thread einige Betroffene. Dahinter stecken womöglich auch nur Locknummern und ähnliches.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=17943&page=7

Meine Nummer, nach der ich im Internet suchte weil ich den Anrufer aus der Anrufliste nicht kannte, war die 069661021839 .


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Melde es jetzt mit diesem Forumlar:
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/12083.pdf

Das Formular fand ich übrigens neben anderen Informations-Seiten:
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni.../Rufnummernmissbrauch_-_Spam_-_Dialer_xy.html


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

FYI: 069/66102-1839 - 28.12.2007, 11:24 Uhr

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch!
Dana


----------



## Antje (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hatte auch die Nummer 069661021839 auf dem Display, hatte mir schon gedacht, dass es irgendwelche Werbung ist. Hab sie also bei Google eingegeben und bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Meine Handynummer ist erst neu und ich nutze sie als Zweitnummer die ich kaum nutze und die Nummer schicke ich auch nie mit. Aber mir sagte mal jemand der mich auf meiner ebenso geheimen Festnetznummer anrief, dass die einfach wahllos nummern wälen. Na so ist man aalso auch nicht mehr sicher. 

Ach und ich wollte das Formular von der Bundesnetzagentur nutzen, das konnte ich zwar öffnen, es war aber nur eine leere Seite. 

Antje


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Echte unverschämtheit solche leute gehören in der klappsmühle


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

An Antje und Unregistriert:

Man kann auch mailen.
[email protected]


----------



## Steffen (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Habe auch Anruf von Nr.: 069 661021837 bekommen, Handy war aber zum Glück aus...
Hab Nummer dann auch in Google eingegeben und bin hier gelandet...
Grüße an alle und nen guten Rutsch

Steffen


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo, habe heute ebenfalls einen "unbeantworten" Anruf bekommen. Die Nummer war 069 661021833...


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Steffen schrieb:


> Habe auch Anruf von Nr.: 069 661021837 bekommen, Handy war aber zum Glück aus...
> Hab Nummer dann auch in Google eingegeben und bin hier gelandet...
> Grüße an alle und nen guten Rutsch
> 
> Steffen





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo, habe heute ebenfalls einen "unbeantworten" Anruf bekommen. Die Nummer war 069 661021833...




Und gemeldet?


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Und gemeldet?


mit Sicherheit nicht, sie haben ja "Feuer" gebrüllt, das muß reichen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

gemeldet meint: Mail mit Namen/Anschrift und Beschreibung des Vorgangs an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

Nur "ich auch" schreien ist sinnlos. Und wer da eine mail hinschreibt, soll das auch wiederum verkünden, damit man einen Überblick bekommt, seit wann (mindestens) die Bundesnetzagentur Kenntnis hat. Steht zwar schon alles 100x hier, aber... Pisa...
*
Noch einmal zum Mitschreiben*
1. sie finden diesen Thread über google
2. sie schreiben eine Beschwerde an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de mit Ihrem namen/Anschrift/Details des Vorfalls (Anrufernummer, evtl. beworbene 0900)
3. sie posten *D A N A C H * hier
4. sie melden sich wieder, wenn von der BnetzA Meldung kommt, da kommt zunächst eine Eingangsbestätigung und Wochen später evtl. eine Vollzugsmeldung. Dabei nennen Sie DEUTLICH den Bezug, am besten mit einem Link zu Ihrem Beitrag.
5. Dann gehen sie zu www.abgeordnetenwatch.de, suchen ihren Bundestagsabgeordneten und erzählen dem von dem Vorfall.

Guten Rutsch!


----------



## auch ein Unregistrierter (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

069-66102158

und per Fax gemeldet


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



auch ein Unregistrierter schrieb:


> 069-66102158
> und per Fax gemeldet


:bussi:
Hui, "Susi" ist das aber nicht...
Wow! Bis zu 5000 Euro gibt es jetzt.
09005104901

Und ein neuer Anbieter - diesmal aus Düsseldorf... wir kommen der Düsseldorfconnection also wieder etwas näher, oder? (Birkenstraße 71 war das ua)

  	  0900 - 5 - 104901  	

Diensteanbieter:


Flash Graphics Digitale
Bildbearb.systeme GmbH
*Birkenstr. *79
40233 Düsseldorf 	

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
Tue Oct 30 08:30:54 UTC+0100 2007


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag, wie wir diese Frauenstimme nennen sollen? Tavora? Haldola?


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Bei mir wars heute die Nr. 069/661021839 glücklicherweise kenne ich niemanden im Frabkfurter Raum, sonst hätte ich bestimmt zurückgerufen.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

069 66102158
Am heutigen Silvestermorgen um 8:38 Uhr 
hat mein AB die Bandansage aufgenommen.

Schon dämlich, wenn die 0900er Nummer
elektronisch, auf englisch und dann noch
in schlechter Qualität angesagt wird...

Anscheinend sind die Strafen für solch 
einen Unfug immer noch nicht drakonisch
genug...

DasBob


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 069 66102158...
> auf englisch


 echt? Diese Ansage ist ja etwas zusammen geschustert, auch kürzer als die unter 





> 069/661021839


Offenbar hat net-mobile in Düsseldorf derzeit zwei Patienten parallel...
069 66102158 06966102158 069/66102158
069/661021830 069661021830 069 661021830
069/661021839 069661021839 069 661021839


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 069 66102158
> Anscheinend sind die Strafen für solch
> einen Unfug immer noch nicht drakonisch
> genug...
> DasBob



Es gibt keine Strafen, aber hast Du zumindest das gemacht ?


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Nur "ich auch" schreien ist sinnlos. Und wer da eine mail hinschreibt, soll das auch wiederum verkünden, damit man einen Überblick bekommt, seit wann (mindestens) die Bundesnetzagentur Kenntnis hat. Steht zwar schon alles 100x hier, aber... Pisa...
> *
> Noch einmal zum Mitschreiben*
> 1. sie finden diesen Thread über google
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Flash Graphics Digitale
> Bildbearb.systeme GmbH
> *Birkenstr. *79
> 40233 Düsseldorf
> ...


im Handelsregister steht ja "Birkenstraße 42".
Der Niederländer J*S* ist auch noch GF einer weiteren Firma in Düsseldorf. Sonst ein unbeschriebenes Blatt... Mal sehen...

Die Firma hat übrigens mehrere 0900 angemeldet. Mal abwarten, was da noch kommt...


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

069661021839 31.12.07 15:09
Ohne KOmmentar
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Dear alle,

bei mir wurde am 31.12. um 8:44 mit der freudigen Boitschaft "Sie haben gewonnen" angerufen. Das Rufjournal meiner Telefonanlage zeigt als Nummer die 06966102158. 
Ich finde es unverrschämt, daß so etwas in Deutschland scheinbar straffrei möglich ist.
Ich werde mich an die empfohlene Checkliste halten, um dagegegen vorzugehen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Moment... bei Dir wurde mit dieser *Anrufernummer* die Botschaft mitgeteilt? habe ich das richtig verstanden?
 Ging dann wohl aufs Festnetz? (offenbar gibt es dann wieder die Aufteilung "Pinganruf ans handy, direkte Nachricht ans Festnetz")

die 06966102158 ist ja auch die "neue" Betreiberfirma
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=216889#post216889


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Neben der Meldung an die *Bundesnetzagentur* bitte auch an die *Verbraucherzentrale* melden.

http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/flyer_telefonwerbung_vzen_2007.pdf


----------



## MelCat (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

... na toll, noch nicht mal am handy wird man mehr in ruhe gelassen... echt voll die frechheit. ich hatte nen anruf in abwesenheit und hab mich die ganze zeit gefragt, wer das sein koennte... echt mies.. die nerven mich doch schon genug am festnetz... diese "/&§/&($... 

gruß
Mel


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich hatte heute die Nummer: 069661021837 auf meinem Mobiltelefon. Bevor ich rangehen konnte, hatten sie schon aufgelegt. Dank eures Forums werde ich nun nicht zurückrufen. Habe die Nummer der Netzagentur gemeldet. Danke Martin


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Und gemeldet?



 bekam einen anruf von 069661021830 habe mich schon gebwundert wer das sein könnte da das Handy nur 2 mal geklingelt hat kam mir komisch vor


----------



## Franziska (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Neben der Meldung an die *Bundesnetzagentur* bitte auch an die *Verbraucherzentrale* melden.
> 
> http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/flyer_telefonwerbung_vzen_2007.pdf



[email protected]

http://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/en/index.php


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo...
Mir ist gestern (2.1.08 )  mir der nummer 069661021839 dasselbe passiert... 10.14uhr, aber es klingelte nur kurz,wie so ein anklingeln halt nur... wollte auch erst zurückrufen,aber ich dachte mir,nee wer weiß was sich dahinter verbirgt, und wenn es etwas wichtiges gwesen wäre, hätten sie halt nochmal anrufen müssen.... finde es nur echt nicht in ordnung, gegen alles gehen sie vor,aber gegen so ne lockanrufe das ist in ordnung,oder wie?


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Und Du?
Hast Du Meldung gemacht an BNA und Verbraucherzentrale?


----------



## Niclas (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo...
> Mir ist gestern (2.1.08 )  mir der nummer 069661021839 dasselbe passiert... 10.14uhr, aber es klingelte nur kurz,wie so ein anklingeln halt nur... wollte auch erst zurückrufen,aber ich dachte mir,nee wer weiß was sich dahinter verbirgt, und wenn es etwas wichtiges gwesen wäre, hätten sie halt nochmal anrufen müssen.... finde es nur echt nicht in ordnung, gegen alles gehen sie vor,aber gegen so ne lockanrufe das ist in ordnung,oder wie?





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Und Du?
> Hast Du Meldung gemacht an BNA und Verbraucherzentrale?


Genau,  selbst ist die/der Frau/Mann, nicht immer nur motzen


----------



## Franziska (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

*Warum 2 x melden ?*

Die Bundesnetzagentur geht gegen die *Rufnummer *vor
die Verbraucherzentrale gegen die *Firma*.

*Das können aber beide nur, wenn sie die Meldungen von Euch kriegen.*

http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/flyer_telefonwerbung_vzen_2007.pdf
http://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/en/index.php
[email protected]


----------



## Erlanger (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Habe heute (3.1.2008) gegen 13:46 einen Anruf von 069/66102158 (auf Festnetz) erhalten.

Inhalt: 


> Sie haben einen Sach- oder Geldpreis im Wert von bis zu 5000 Euro gewonnen.
> Um den Gewinn zu bekommen wählen sie bitte die Gewinner-Betreuung an.
> Sie lautet zero-nine-zero-zero-five-one-zero-four-nine-zero-two.
> Ich wiederhole: zero-nine-zero-zero-five-one-zero-four-nine-zero-two.
> ...



Jetzt wird die 0900-Nummer schon durch englische Aussprache versteckt.
Ob die schnelle englische aussprache aber die Zielgruppe versteht ist mehr als fraglich.

Werde das obige an angesprochene Einrichtungen weiterleiten. 

Grüße aus Franken


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

also noch einmal: es kommt ein *ANRUF* von dieser Nummer? (also kein ping = einmaliges Klingeln) und dann wird die Nummer in der Ansage auf Englisch angesagt? Was für eine Stimme ist es? ("Haldola", die verschlafen klingt?) immer dieselbe, oder wird die Nummer eingespielt?

jedenfalls: Beschwerde an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de mit Beschreibung des Vorgangs und Deinen Daten (Namen, Anschrift).

Die BNetzA möge aus ihrem vorweihnachtlichen Stillstand bitte wieder erwachen.
Die 0900 gehört jener Düsseldorfer Firma mit niederländischem Geschäftsführer
bei (aktivem) Anruf der 06966102158 wird die Nummer deutsch angesagt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Codename "Haldola"
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=216891#post216891

Hallo Bundesnetzagentur, das neue Jahr hat begonnen! Aufstehen, arbeiten!

_Anmerkung: Bitte hier aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen keinen Link zum *Video* des SWR-Beitrags setzen, der sich kritisch mit der Arbeit der Bundesnetzagentur auseinander setzt. Wie man an meiner letzten Bemerkung sieht, habe ich auch nicht gerade den Eindruck, dass die Behörde besonders effektiv handelt/handeln kann. Schreibt das aber besser Eurem zuständigen Bundestagsabgeordneten http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de 
Egal, wie man bewertet, was die Bundesnetzagentur wie tut (oder nicht tut)  - *es gibt keine Alternative zu einer Beschwerde dort*, daher wäre es nicht gut, wenn Betroffene hier den Eindruck bekämen, es wäre *nicht nötig*, sich unter rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de über *jeden* Missbrauch zu beschweren - also auch über diejenigen Nummern/Vorfälle, die hier im Forum schon gemeldet sind.

Dass auf der Maßnahmenliste der Bundesnetzagentur trotz Kenntnis des Sachverhalts seit Wochen noch nicht eine der aktuell missbrauchten Nummern auftaucht, ist für Kenner der Behörde kaum mehr verwunderlich, nichtsdestotrotz extrem ärgerlich. Die nächste Selbstbeweihräucherungsaktion der Behörde (vielleicht anlässlich des 10-jährigen Bestehens?) sollte als Steilvorlage für eine weitere crossmediale Abwatschung dienen._
Meldung an die Verbraucherzentrale ist allerdings eine wichtige Ergänzung. Danke, Franziska!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hi Leute!

Habe vorhin einen Anruf von 069/661021833 gehabt. War aber wohl zum Glück auch nicht dran bzw. hab das Handy nicht gehört um dran zu gehen. Zum Glück wohl deswegen, weil ich wohl nicht die Einzige bin, wie ich nach Eingabe in Google feststellen musste.

Danke euch!

Weiterhin einen guten Start für 2008!

Penny


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

06966102183 mit der Sprecherin "Susi" bewirbt 09003004029

Melde das bitte unter rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de der zustääääähndigen Behörde. Ob wieder die Firma dahinter steckt, die wie ein Ei dem anderen einer Firma gleicht, bei der der GF tätig ist, der für die Firma in Lettland mit "Susi"s Stellenangeboten abz*?


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo...
> Mir ist gestern (2.1.08 )  mir der nummer 069661021839 dasselbe passiert.
> _full quote gekürzt _


Hallo,
ich bin froh, dass ich dieses Forum gefunden habe. Bei mir war es genau so. 1 x klingeln und Ende. Ich habe dann erst mal im Netz geschaut, wem die Nummer gehört und bin hier gelandet. Gut so. 
Ich habe dann nicht zurückgerufen und habe es auch der BNA gemeldet. 
Hat es eigentlich schon mal einen Erfolg gegeben, dass diese Typen vom Markt verschwinden, Strafen zahlen mussten, die weh taten etc.?
Oder tauchen die mit neuer Nummer einfach wieder auf?

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

hi,

nach wie vor aktuell denke ich, anruf in abwesenheit heute, 04.01.2008, 11:19.
nummer: 069-66102 1837.

gruss
mk


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hat es eigentlich schon mal einen Erfolg gegeben, dass diese Typen vom Markt verschwinden, Strafen zahlen mussten, die weh taten etc.?


Die Jungs hier konkret mit ihren Gewinnanrufen? Da müsste erst ein Staatsanwalt davon überzeugt werden, dass es sich um Betrug handelt...
TIVBAK? schon mal gehört?
http://mitglied.lycos.de/werkschutzbildung/StGB263t1.htm

T: Täuschungshandlung
I: Irrtumserregung
V: Vermögensverfügung
B: Beschädigung des Vermögens
A: Absicht der rechtswidrigen Bereicherung
K: Kausalzusammenhang

Zimmere einen Betrugstatbestand und dann kann gegen die Jungs vorgegangen werden. Bei 0137 reichte [*****](sicherheitshalber editiert). Ergebnis offen. Aber wenn Du einen Staatsanwalt findest, gib mir Bescheid. Dann kann der sich 'ne Menge Lesearbeit sparen... An diesem Tag, falls er je kommt, werde ich mich hemmungslos besaufen - mit einigen Schoppen _Heppenheimer Schloßberg_. Und dem gesamten Team hier würde ich einen ausgeben 
P.S.: Auf diesen Tag werde ich aber wohl weiter warten... Probiert es also bitte auch mit der Verbraucherzentrale.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hi,
> nach wie vor aktuell denke ich, anruf in abwesenheit heute, 04.01.2008, 11:19.
> nummer: 069-66102 1837.
> 
> ...


warum postet du das hier und schickst es nicht mit Deinem Namen und Deiner Adresse an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de - und wenn Du das gemacht hast, warum schreibst Du's dann nicht? Sorry, aber das ärgert mich... ein wenig... Kopier das in eine Mail, schreib Deinen Namen&Anschrift dazu und schicke es der Bundesnetzagentur. Hier bringt's wenig.

@maximuss: Danke, so bringt das was. Jede Beschwerde zählt.


----------



## maximuss (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Wurde von 069 661021837 angerufen und hab es gemeldet.

Grüße, Max


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hi
ich habe heute auch so einen Anruf erhalten.
Die Nr. 069661021838
werde sie auch mal melden
aber ich denke das bringt nicht viel
die holen sich einen neue nummer und schon geht die scheisse wieder los.
aber geiles forum


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> nach wie vor aktuell denke ich, anruf in abwesenheit heute, 04.01.2008, 11:19.
> nummer: 069-66102 1837.
> ...




Hey ich hatte auch so einen anruf, wie kann man dagenen vorgehen!!!!
Anzeige erstatten


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hey ich hatte auch so einen anruf, wie kann man dagenen vorgehen!!!!
> Anzeige erstatten


Gruss Adrian Döllamnnn


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



maximuss schrieb:


> Wurde von 069 661021837 angerufen und hab es gemeldet.
> 
> Grüße, Max



Hallo Wo hast du das gemeldet Gruss Adrian 
Kannst ja An meine e-mail adresse schreiben [.......]

_Mailadresse editiert. Infos stehen hier im Thread. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

habe heute ebenfalls einen anruf dieser nummer bekommen 1x anklingeln ...nach einem rückruf habe ich das band gehört dass ich sicher gewonnen haette allerdings muesse ich dazu die nummer 09003004029 anrufen. nachdem ich die nummer im google eingegeben habe bin ich hier gelandet ....danke fuer die information ich werde natuerlich nicht zurueckrufen...

den anruf habe ich am 4.1.2008 um ca 14h bekommen


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo......

habe heute abend noch ne neue nette Nummer bekommen 069661021830 

Gruss Anke


----------



## Unregistrierter Neuling (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> im Handelsregister steht ja "Birkenstraße 42".
> Der Niederländer J*S* ist auch noch GF einer weiteren Firma in Düsseldorf. Sonst ein unbeschriebenes Blatt... Mal sehen...
> 
> Die Firma hat übrigens mehrere 0900 angemeldet. Mal abwarten, was da noch kommt...




Hier die Adressauskunft der Creditreform zu der Firma mit Sitz in Düsseldorf....
http://www.firmenwissen.de/az/firme...E_BILDBEARBEITUNGSSYSTEME_GMBH.html?more=more

Am liebsten würde ich mal da anrufen und fragen wo mein Gewinn bleibt !!!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Kopie meines Schreibens an die Verbraucherzentrale BW:
[die Bundesnetzagentur konnte ich per INet nicht kontaktieren]

An: info[at]vz-bw.de

Betreff:Telefonterror durch Gewinnspiele

Möglicherweise ist diese Information für die Verbracherzentrale interessant und eventuell zur Weitergabe an die Bundesnetzagentur geeignet:

Schon seit längerem ist Telefonterror durch sogenannte "Gewinnspiele" bekannt. 

Derzeit wird die Nummer  0900/3012240 beworben. Sie wurde am  24. Oktober 2007 auf  "events4u"  für [edit]  // Friedensstrasse 8/2 //  5020 Salzburg  // OESTERREICH  zugelassen. 

Offensichtlich kümmert sich{edit]  "einen Dreck" um deutsche Vorschriften und Gesetze. 

Ob sich die deutsch Bundesnetzagentur mal um Herrn [edit]  kümmern sollte oder wenigstens um die Nummer  0900/3012240  ??


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Echt super das die Nummer hier auffindbar war. Wurde auch auf dem Handy angeklingelt ... war ebenfalls nur ganz kurz. Schön das es sowas hier gibt.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Also wenn jemand rausbekommt, wer dahinter steckt würde ich mich bei einer Sammelklage einreihen um unseren Riesengewinn zu bekommen.


----------



## webwatcher (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> würde ich mich bei einer Sammelklage einreihen


Hammelplage gibt es nicht in D 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Nr: 069-66102158

05.01.2007 um 19:50 auf dem Handy !

Meine Frage, wer hat z.Zt. ein Auto bei Mobile etc. drin und dort seine Nr. angegeben ?


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Neben der Meldung an die *Bundesnetzagentur* bitte auch an die *Verbraucherzentrale* melden.
> 
> http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/flyer_telefonwerbung_vzen_2007.pdf



..für die Bearbeitung meiner Email sollen mir da 15,-euro berechnet werden..!?!

aber vielleicht betrifft das nur email Bearbeitung bei der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen...


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Echt super das die Nummer hier auffindbar war. Wurde auch auf dem Handy angeklingelt ... war ebenfalls nur ganz kurz. Schön das es sowas hier gibt.



Kann ich mich nur anschliessen... bei mir war's heute (05.01.08) die nummer 069661021837 und Dank meiner zufälligen Eingabe bei google, weiß ich nun dass sich dahinter zumindest höchstwahrscheinlich kein seriöser Anrufer verbirgt. 
Danke, werde es melden


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Nr: +4969-661021835

05.01.2007 um 18:57 auf dem Handy !


----------



## Siggi-51 (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,
ich gehöre auch mal wieder zu den glücklichen >bis zu 3000 Euro Gewinnern<. Heute um 10.00 Uhr (Sonntagsüberraschung).
Nummer: 09003 012240.
Habe das Formular der BNA ausgefüllt, aber deren Faxgerät meldet sich nicht, versuche es morgen noch mal.
Schönen Sonntag an alle Mitkämpfer    Siggi


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Heute 06.01.08 11:23 waren die bei mir!!


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ..für die Bearbeitung meiner Email sollen mir da 15,-euro berechnet werden..!?!..für die Bearbeitung meiner Email sollen mir da 15,-euro berechnet werden..!?!


Das ist so nicht richtig!



			
				Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen schrieb:
			
		

> wenn Sie Fragen haben, *uns auf einen Missstand aufmerksam machen wollen*, eine technische Frage zu unserem Internetauftritt haben oder eine Anregung weitergeben wollen, wenden Sie sich bitte an unsere zentrale E-Mail-Adresse: *[email protected]*. Unter der Faxnummer 0341-6892826 können Sie uns auch Unterlagen zusenden.


Du machst ja nur auf einen Mißstand aufmerksam.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Bin gerade auch dabei gewesen ... aber anscheinend bringen Meldungen da ja auch nix ... also hake ich des ab und bin froh, dass ich vor nem rückruf die seite hier gefunden hab.

mfg
alex


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Viele meinen, daß die Bundesnetzagentur *zuwenig* tut.
Daraus zu schließen, daß man garnichts tun muß ist aber völlig falsch.

Daß die Verbraucherzentralen sich jetzt der Sache annehmen wollen ist neu.
Es kostet auch nichts. Man muß den Vorgang dort *nur mitteilen* (keine Email-Beratung).

"Ich auch" zu rufen hilft Niemand!


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Viele meinen, daß die Bundesnetzagentur *zuwenig* tut.


 ich z.B.


> Daraus zu schließen, daß man garnichts tun muß ist aber völlig falsch.


 Das unterstreiche ich mit größtem Nachdruck!!!


> "Ich auch" zu rufen hilft Niemand!


es ist nur dumm. Ja.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

auch heute laufen wohl wieder die Anrufautomaten von 06966102158, zumindest bei mir, gleich 2x im Abstand von ca. 30 Minuten.

Habe das mal der BNA gemeldet, daß es nicht immer heißt, jeder würde nur jammern und keiner würde was tun. Den [] von der VZ hab ich nicht geschrieben, das hab ich früher schon erfolglos probiert, da kommen nur dumme Antworten von wegen man müsse doch Verständnis haben, daß Anfragen von "Mitgliedern" bevorzugt behandelt werden würden...


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



> Den [...] von der VZ hab ich nicht geschrieben, das hab ich früher schon erfolglos probiert, da kommen nur dumme Antworten von wegen man müsse doch Verständnis haben, daß Anfragen von "Mitgliedern" bevorzugt behandelt werden würden...


Das ist Unfug.
Die Kampagne ist neu. Es geht auch nicht um eine Beratung, sondern um eine Meldung.
Bitte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

wer sich an die VZ wendet, möge bitte auch einen Link hierher mitsenden. Vielleicht liest die VZ ja dann hier mit. Würde die Wege verkürzen helfen.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hi alle,
gut das ich euch über die nummer (google)hier gefunden habe.
Ich war nicht zuhause, aber mein Aw war aus, jetzt habe ich über die Telefonanlage gesehen, das ich von der Nr 06966102158 ca. 3stunden lang, alle ca 3-5 min angerufen worden bin.Danke für die Infos von euch.
Gut, das ich nicht da war.


----------



## Schwedin (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo Leute, 
mir ist das selbige auch heute passiert. Unglaublich und das mit Hilfe einer Frankfurter-Nummer! Das ist also die neue Masche!
Also, ja nicht zurückrufen!Finger weg.
Liebe Grüße von der Schwedin


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

*"Ich auch" zu rufen hilft Niemand!
es ist nur dumm. Ja.*

Daß die Verbraucherzentrale hier einfach nur "mitliest", ist eine gute Idee, dürfte aber wohl nicht funktionieren.
Die brauchen, um tätig zu werden, (wie auch die Bundesnetzagentur) 
Name, Anschrift, Datum, Uhrzeit, Telefonnummer usw.

*Am einfachsten ist es, wenn man dasselbe Schreiben an beide Mail-Adressen schickt.*


----------



## bettyboob (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,

mich haben die heute auch versucht auf dem Handy anzurufen. Mit ner 069er Nummer. Hab natürlich nicht geantwortet, habe aber dafür an VZS geschrieben. Habe denen auch hier den Link mitgeschickt und Sie gebeten sich diesen doch mal anzusehen um zu sehen, das echt viele Leite betroffen sind. Hab auch geschrieben, das es Zeit wird mal von öffentlicher Seite dagegen möglichst rechtlich vorzugehen. 
Kenne Leute die schon ein paar Hundert Euro wegen dem Mist blechen mussten.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Die Bundesnetzagentur wird tätig sobald sie etwas erfährt vom Missbrauch einer 0900er Nummer. Dies geschiet dadurch, daß a) die Nummer gesperrt wird und b) es werden keine Überweisungen mehr zu Gunsten dieser Nummer getätigt. 

Leider scheint die Gesetzeslage derzeit so zu sein, daß der gesperrte Betreiber sofort ganz unbürokratisch wieder eine neue Nummer beantragen kann und diese ihm (nach gesetzlicher Vorschrift) innerhalb kurzer Frist zugeteilt werden MUSS. Eine Überprüfung der "Qualitäten" des Antragsstellers findet nicht statt.

Es hilft nur eines:
IMMER WIEDER DIE NEUEN Spam-0900er Nummern melden an ->
->  rufnummernspam[Klammeraffe]bnetza.de


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Bundesnetzagentur wird tätig *sobald* sie etwas erfährt
> vom Missbrauch einer 0900er Nummer.


köstlich, köstlich, der Witz des Tages


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Leider scheint die Gesetzeslage derzeit so zu sein, daß der gesperrte Betreiber sofort ganz unbürokratisch wieder eine neue Nummer beantragen kann und diese ihm (nach gesetzlicher Vorschrift) innerhalb kurzer Frist zugeteilt werden MUSS. Eine Überprüfung der "Qualitäten" des Antragsstellers findet nicht statt.


Früher konnte man ja auch jeden Dreck kostenlos als registrierten Dialer registrieren (was sich als 1a Druckmittel in den sauberen Anwaltsbriefen erwiesen hat - das wurde auch nie zurück genommen, wenn denn mal ein Dialer rückwirkend als illegal gebrandmarkt wurde) und alle Politiker, inkl. der (damals noch) RegTP priesen das Modell als "Mittel, um den Sumpf trocken zu legen". Ich bleibe dabei 


> Die Lage zu schönen ist strukturelle Mitstörung


Die BnetzA ist ein Mittel zum Zweck - und der Zweck heisst: Installation eines Pseudoverbraucherschutzsystems, damit der Rubel rollt im Grenzbereich der Legalität.  

TROTZDEM SOLLTE SICH JEDER BEI DER BUNDESNETZAGENTUR BESCHWEREN - wir haben nichts besseres als diese Wattestäbchenarmee


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



> Es hilft nur eines:
> IMMER WIEDER DIE NEUEN Spam-0900er Nummern melden an ->
> -> rufnummernspam[Klammeraffe]bnetza.de


!!!!! 
und die Verbraucherzentrale informieren.



> köstlich, köstlich, der Witz des Tages



Natürlich reagieren sie nicht auf *eine* Beschwerde!
Und wie man hier so mitkriegt, melden auch die wenigsten den Vorfall.
Wahrscheinlich reagieren die erst wenn sich "x" Leute beschwert haben.
Und das kann (leider) lange dauern!


----------



## Unregistriert - ute (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

jawollja... ich auch

Nummer für Goolge : 069661021838

Zurückgerufen vom Festnetz (da ich nur ein prepaid-handy habe) , und gehört " Schön, dass wir sie doch noch erreicht haben - Sie haben gewonnen.." aufgelegt.

Auch wenn ich durch den Anruf keinen finanziellen Schaden habe, werde ich das melden.

Danke für das Forum!

Grüße Ute


----------



## bettyboob (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo, 
hab die Tage schon mal gepostet. Bin auch von ner Frankfurter Nummer angerufen worden und hab das der VZS gemeldet. Hier die Antwort:
 ...
vielen Dank für Ihre Mail vom 08.01.2008.
Bei uns häufen sich die Verbraucherbeschwerden über diese als neu zu bezeichnende Masche, dass ein Anrufer eine Festnetznummer auf dem Telefon von Verbrauchern hinterlässt und dadurch deren Rückruf provoziert. Wählt man diese, meldet sich am anderen Ende nur eine Automatenstimme. In vielen Fällen ist Urheber der Anrufe ein Unternehmen, das unter dem Namen „Friedrich Müller“ agiert. Unser Bundesverband prüft derzeit eine Abmahnung gegen diesen wegen eines Verstoßes gegen das Wettbewerbsrecht.
Daneben prüft auch die Bundesnetzagentur ein Vorgehen gegen diesen Anbieter. Sie ist generell zuständig für Werbeanrufe mit Bandansagen. Wir empfehlen Ihnen daher, sich mit Ihrer Beschwerde unter Nennung der Telefonnummer an die Bundesnetzagentur zu wenden. Sie finden die entsprechenden Kontaktdaten unter diesem Link: http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...rnmissbrauch_-_Spam_-_Dialer/Kontakt_1er.html

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dr. K.... H.....
Referentin Telekommunikation/Elektronische Medien

Sitz des Vereins:
Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen e.V.
Brühl-Center
Brühl 34-38
04109 Leipzig
eingetragen beim AG Leipzig unter VR 56
Internet: www.verbraucherzentrale-sachsen.de


----------



## obio (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich bekam heute (09.01.2008 15:47) nen Anruf von: +4969 661021830

Dank euch hab ich mir die Bandansage gleich gespart. BNA-Meldung ist auch erfolgt. Gut das es dieses Forum gibt^^


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Herzlichen Dank für so viele nette Leute. Auch ich wurde heute von der Nr. 069661021839 auf meinem Handy angeklingelt. Habe nicht zurückgerufen, denn dank Euch wußte ich schon vorher, wie der Hase läuft. Habe dies auch gemeldet und hoffe, dass es fruchtet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

"Friedrich Müller" ist eine andere Baustelle, schickt die VZ Sachsen mal hierher  - zur Fortbildung 


> Daneben prüft auch die Bundesnetzagentur ein Vorgehen gegen diesen Anbieter. Sie ist generell zuständig für Werbeanrufe mit Bandansagen.


 man prüft bei Friedrich Müller? Seit dem letzten Jahrtausend, oder was?


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Guten Tag,

habe heute auch auf dem handy einen anruf von folgender nummer bekommen:

069661021834

einmal wurde klingeln gelassen, dann aufgelegt.....und da ich sowieso skeptisch bin hab ich gleich im internet nachgeschaut und u.a. diesen Beitrag hier gefunden.

habe den fall auch bereits an die bundesnetzagentur per email gemeldet. wenns antwort gibt werde ich mich zurückmelden 

MFG


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,

ja auch ich bin auf den Lockanruf hereingefallen!!
Wie mies...
Da ich heute einen wichtigen Anruf aus Frankfurt erwartete( weil zur Zeit meine Bewerbungen in diesem Raum laufen ) und mich die Nummer 069661021830 um 17:17uhr (eigentlich schon verdächtig!) auf meinem Handy anrief als ich gerade beim Zahnarzt war, rief ich diese zu Hause auf meinem Festnetz zurück.
Mehr als sauer war ich dann als dieser Anrufbeantworter an der anderen Seite des Telefons ranging und meinte ich habe Waren im Wert von 3000€ gewonnen.
Erstens frage ich mich woher diese Firma meine Handynummer hat, da ich in Berlin wohne und meine Nummer nie auf irgendwelche Internetseiten angab geschweige denn ins Telefonbuch stellte und zweitens ebenso wie alle anderen Betroffenen weshalb gegen solche Menschen nicht vorgegangen wird!!!
Erst nerven sie einen auf alle möglichen Internetseiten und jetzt auch schon über Handy...
ich hoffe bloß dass mein Rückruf nicht allzu teuer gewesen ist, da ich Hartz4 Empfängerin bin und mein Telefon nur benutze um eben auf Stellenangebote zu antworten.
 Sehr schade dass man dabei auch noch durch solche Leute beeinträchtigt wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

[QOTE]die Nummer 069661021830[/QOTE]
069-661021830 ist Frankfurter Nummer.
Teuer ist erst die 0900.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo ich habe auch eine anruf von +4969661021839 bekommen es hat nur einmall ganz kurz ange läutet ,dann habe ich die nummer bei google angegeben und dann bin ich auch hier gelandet. also vorsichtig sein.mfg   Mehmet


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Habe soeben auch einen "Anruf in Abwesenheit" erhalten, mit der Nummer 069661021838. Habe sie im Telefonbuch mit Rückwärtsuche eingegeben aber nicht gefunden. Erwartete einen Anruf aus diesem Gebiet und dachte schon ich hätte ihn verpasst. Dann kam ich über die Eingabe dieser Nummer bei Google hierher. Super, denn so bin ich vorgewarnt und kann auf diese Schurken nicht reinfallen.
Toll, dass es dieses Forum gibt.

Eine Bekannte sollte mal bei solch einem Anruf laut Bandansage per Tastendruck ihre Gewinnannahme bestätigen. Hat sie leider auch getan. Der Schreck kam dann mit der nächsten Telefonrechnung, ganze 60€ hat sie der Spass gekostet. Das Telefonat ging 5 Minuten.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich habe mal ne Frage:
Ich wurde von der Nummer 069661021830 angerufen und habe sie ausversehen zurückgerufen, weil ich nicht wusste wem die nummer gehört,meint ihr das das viel kostet?
Oder kostet das nur viele,wenn man die 0900 Nummer anruft,die durchgegeben wird?


----------



## Giftzahn (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

hallo, ich habe heut auch einen Anruf von 06966102183 bekommen, habe aber zum glück nicht abgenommen. Hat mir der Anruf was gekostet oder wird mir der Anruf was kosten?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Also ich habe auch diesen Anruf erhalten und das ganze bereits der BNA gemeldet.
Und nochmal: Wenn ihr angerufen werdet und dran geht kostet euch das nichts.
Wenn ihr diese Frankfurter Nummer zurückruft auch nicht (nur normale Festnetzkosten).
Ihr dürft nur nicht diese 0900-Nummer anrufen oder mit irgendwelchen Tasten irgendetwas betsätigen. Einfach auflegen, und gut ist.

So, ich habe mal nachgeschaut. Ich sollte die Nummer
0900 - 5 - 104901 anrufen (1,99€/min).
Bei der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post habe ich über die Nummer
das hier herausgefunden:

  	  0900 - 5 - 104901  	

Diensteanbieter:


Flash Graphics Digitale
Bildbearb.systeme GmbH
Birkenstr. 79

40233 Düsseldorf 	

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
Tue Oct 30 08:30:54 UTC+0100 2007

Dann habe ich nach dieser Adresse gesucht (Telefonbuch etc.).
Aber unter dieser Adresse habe ich keinen Eintrag gefunden
der auf die Firma Flash Graphics lautet.
Dann habe ich nach "Flash Graphic Düsseldorf" gegoogelt und das hier gefunden:

Flash Graphics  
Suitbertusstr. 76
40223 Düsseldorf

Entweder ist die Firma umgezogen oder wir haben es hier mit einer andere Firma
zu tun. Vielleicht sollte man die Firma anschreiben / anrufen und erfragen welche Daten
die über einen gespeichert haben. Dann wüsste man auch ob die Anrufe von denen stammen
und kann sie entsprechend auffordern alles zu löschen und nicht mehr anzurufen.

Ich bleib an der Sache und hoffe die BNA wird denen auch mal auf die Füße treten, da das ganze sicherlich unter unlautere Werbung o. ä. fällt.

Wenn einer was neues rausfindet lasst es uns wissen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Flash Graphics
> Suitbertusstr. 76
> 40223 Düsseldorf


Das ist dann schon die dritte Adresse der Firma... die anderen beiden stehen bereits hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=216935#post216935

s.a.
http://handelsregister.rp-online.de...gnr=&hr_action=1&hr_lk=&costart=&hr_id=623454


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich habe auch den vorletzten Beitrag geschrieben.

Ich habe das hier im Netz gefunden
http://www.datenschutz-bremen.de/rtf/widerspruch_werbung.rtf
und denke ich werde es einfach mal ausgefüllt an diese
Adresse schicken und dann mal sehen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Im handelsregister steht Birkenstraße 42, 40233 Düsseldorf - das sollte die offizielle Adresse sein.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

ich habe am 11.01.2008 um 16:27 Uhr einen Anruf der Nummer +49 69 610 28 38 erhalten! [......]... zum Glück kenne ich keinen im Raum Frankfurt und bin der ganzen Sache recht skeptisch entgegengetreten, was auch besser war als einen Rückruf zu tätigen... Stellt sich  nur die Frage - wie es auch schon des öfteren gepostet wurde - WO zum Teufel haben die meine  Nummer her??

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## webwatcher (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> - WO zum Teufel haben die meine  Nummer her??


Es werden ganze   Nummernblöcke programmgesteuert angewählt  nicht zielgerichtet einzelne Nummern.


----------



## Ich nix dumm und naive (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Eure Frage: WO zum Teufel haben die meine Nummer her??????

Meine Antwort:
Schon mal beim Internet-Provider oder Mobilefunkanbieter nachgefragt?!!!!!!

Irgendwie müssen die ja die Unkosten des ganzen Technischenaufwands bezahlen, außerdem will man ja damit ordentlich Kohle machen und das ganze nicht aus Nächstenliebe betreiben!

Z.B. Vorratsdatenspeicherung aller Internet- und Mobilefunkbenutzer (von unserer ''allseits geliebten'' Überwachungsregierung ins Leben gerufen, an dieser Stellen noch mal ein herzliches Dankeschön an unsere Polit-Bonzen) = 24/7/4/6-Serverauslastung + mehrere 1000 Terabyte an Speicher-Volumen bereithalten warten und gegebenenfalls reparieren.

Meint ihr mit den 40€ jeden Monat für die Flatrate ist es getan, die reichen par weiden nicht aus, da ''muss'' man schon mal zu unseriösen Mitteln greifen!

PS: wenn ich eine Nummer nicht kenne ruf ich erst gar nicht dort an, selbst wenn ich im Internet nichts darüber finden sollte.


----------



## sascha (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



> Eure Frage: WO zum Teufel haben die meine Nummer her??????
> 
> Meine Antwort:
> Schon mal beim Internet-Provider oder Mobilefunkanbieter nachgefragt?!!!!!!



Meine Antwort: Unfug. Die klingeln halt automatisiert ganze Blöcke durch. Mehr steckt nicht dahinter.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

hey
also mich hat gerade eben die nummer 
069661021830
in abwesendheit angerufen.zum glück hab ich erst im internet nach der nummer geschaut,weil ich die vorwahl nicht mal kannte.hoffe,dass da mal bald aufhört

gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> .hoffe,dass da mal bald aufhört


du selber kannst dazu beitragen, nicht bloß meckern handeln und   der BNetzA melden


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich habe heute 14.01.08 auch so ein Anruf bekommen. Wollte zunächst die Nummer im telefonbuch nachschauen, da fand der browser aber keinen eintrag. Ich habe die Nummer dann gegooglet und den beitrag hier gefunden. Danke ihr habt mich davor bewart da anzurufen!!! Wer weiß was dann passiert wäre!


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wer weiß was dann passiert wäre!


der Blitz hätte eingeschlagen


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Tag,

069-661021830 hats auch bei mir versucht.
Leider warte ich auf mehrere Anrufe aus Frankfurt und rief zurück.....
RIESENHALS!!
Habs wie vorher empfohlen an BNETZA und VZ gemeldet.

Haltet uns auf dem Laufenden.

Grüße
H.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo, 

bei mir hat man es gestern, 13. Januar 2008, 16.30 Uhr, versucht.

Anrufer +696966102183 - Handy hat nur einmal geklingelt. Das wars...

Meine Nummer ist nirgendwo registriert und ich gebe meine Handynummer nur selten und auch nur an Bekannte heraus. Wer weiß, ob die Netzbetreiber da nicht doch irgendwie "mitspielen"?! Wenn es Geld bringt...

Gruß


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de
melden oder schweigen


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo!
Es nervt mich schon länger diese automatengesteuerte telefonische Belästigung von "F. M." auf dem Festnetz.(War hier schon im Formum). Mit den Gewinnspielmitteilungen.
Hier eine neueste Nepp-Nummer 0900/3991026!
Dachte der gibt nach einer gewissen Zeit auf -Pustekuchen. Jetzt kommen die Anrufe 3mal die Woche! Nun habe ich dies der Netzagentur gemeldet.
Und dieser Firma "F. M., PF333 in A1011 Wien einen "netten" Brief geschrieben.
Mal sehen was kommt.
Viele Grüße und Danke für die interessanten Infos im Forum!
Fritz

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Ich nix dumm und naiv (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Eure Frage: WO zum Teufel haben die meine Nummer her??????

Meine Antwort:
Schon mal beim Internet-Provider oder Mobilefunkanbieter nachgefragt?!!!!!!

<@sascha
Meine Antwort: Unfug. Die klingeln halt automatisiert ganze Blöcke durch. Mehr steckt nicht dahinter.>

Unfug eher unwahrscheinlich!!!

Seit ich bei meinem jetzigen Internet-Provider bin bekomme ich regelmäßig Post von irgendwelchen Marketingexperten, Konsumforschern und Steuerberatern etc., seit ich die Telefonflatrat habe dasselbe via Telefon.

Meine Handy-Nr. hat mein Internet-Provider nicht, da ist komischerweise ruhe (trotz sascha’s Meinung nach ''automatisierten ganzen Blöcken'').

Außerdem, Manche Provider sind mittlerweile dafür bekannt, Kundendaten ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken einfach rauszugeben.

Macht euch mal im Internet schlau, ich sage nur [...] und schon waren fast alle Provider dazu bereit gegen Gebühr (von 35€ pro Kundendaten ist die rede) die Daten rauszugeben, nicht mal ein Richterlicher Beschluss soll von Nöten gewesen sein.

Die Kunden sind denen nämlich scheißegal, die sind ja via Vertrag sowieso 1 bis 2 Jahre gebunden.
Die Hauptsache die Kasse Klingelt.

PS: Ich berufe mich auf die Meinungsfreiheit die es hoffentlich in diesem Staat noch gibt!!!

_[Firmenname entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Ich nix dumm und naiv schrieb:


> PS: Ich berufe mich auf die Meinungsfreiheit die es hoffentlich in diesem Staat noch gibt!!!
> 
> _[Firmenname entfernt. (bh)]_


Jeder darf hier seine  Blödheit so laut wie  er kann rausblöken, solange er die Nutzungsbestimmungen beachtet

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Sowie Internet-Seiten nicht "in Stein gemeißelt" sind, ändern sich auch die Methoden der NLB.
Zumal es technische Dienstleister gibt, die auf ihren Seiten damit prahlen, daß sie über Millionen Adressen verfügen.
Und mit dem Zauberwort "Partner" wird jeglicher Datenschutz "locker umgangen".


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,
weiss auch nicht warum ich bei google nach dieser nummer gesucht habe...
so wie es aus sieht, wars aber ganz gut...
MFG
T


----------



## Betroffener (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Und schon wieder eine Nummer.
Ich wurde dieser Nummer eben gerade angerufen (+4969 661021830).
Heute Mittag hatte ich sogar einen Anruf ohne Nummer. Bei mir hatte es nur kurz geklingelt.
Lange genug, um das Handy herauszuholen und kurz genug, um die Verbindung zu unterbrechen!

Bei unbekannten Nummern rufe ich generell erstmal nicht zurück. Ich suche meist solang im Internet bis ich die Nummer herausbekommen habe. Was zu 70-80% bei Festnetznummern einen Erfolg bringt. Anders leider bei Mobilfunknummern.

Danke für die bisherigen Poster!

PS: Ich werde mich auch mal an die Bundesnetzagentur wenden.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich wurde heute von 069661021834 angerufen. Hab mir auch nix dabei gedacht und zurück gerufen. Der Teilnehmer ist aber zur Zeit nicht verfügbar. Das erscheint mir sehr strange. Ich meine was hat man davon Leute anzurufen und wenn die zurückrufen "nicht verfügbar" zu sein??

Grüße


----------



## blowfish (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich meine was hat man davon Leute anzurufen und wenn die zurückrufen "nicht verfügbar" zu sein??



Vielleicht hat da die BNetzA schon reagiert und die Nummer gesperrt?


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Wurde ebenfalls heute um 16.31 Uhr mit der nummer 06966102183 angeklingelt... habe ebenfalls nichts dabei gedacht und von unsere Festnetz Nummer aus angerufen als die gesagt haben das ich die rufnummer 0900 anrufen soll hab ich sofort wieder aufgelegt... is doch bescheuert was die da abziehen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



blowfish schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat da die BNetzA schon reagiert und die Nummer gesperrt?


möglich - aber wurden denn inzwischen überhaupt irgendwelche Massnahmen bekannt in den letzten Wochen?
Ich finde in der verbraucherunfreundlich unübersichtlichen Liste der BnetzA nix


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ja Ja auch mich hat's erwischt. Arbeite in teilweise Frankfurt und dachte es wäre ein Projektbeteiligter. Bin aber beruhigt zur Erfahren, das dieser Rückruf nichts kostet ausser die normalen Gebühren *puh*

LG und Vorsicht!


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bin aber beruhigt zur Erfahren, das dieser Rückruf nichts kostet ausser die normalen Gebühren *puh*


Tut mir leid, aber das stimmt nicht. Sich hier nur erleichtert zeigen, kann schnell _sehr teuer _werden!!!

Wenn Du nämlich _nicht _den Vorfall unter Angabe Deines Namens/Anschrift bei rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de meldest, dann trifft Dich ein schlimmes Schicksal: Du ziehst Dir nämlich mein Missfallen zu. Ich kann nur davor warnen, die Sache so leichtfertig abzutun.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo...

Mein Handy hat heute 17.01.2008 09:28 folgende Nummer registriert +4969661021834

Danke für die Infos...

Gruss WW


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Bin auch gerade von dieser Nummer 069.......... angerufen worden und weil man ja skeptisch ist sucht man sie im Internet ????? Und siehe da man warnt davor...also NIEMALS zurückrufen liebe Leute...Gruss Swen


----------



## Roxo53 (20 Januar 2008)

*Sie haben gewonnen 09003012240*

Hallo,
ich benötige Eure Hilfe. Meine Mutter 76 J. hat von Telekom eine Rechnung mit 100,32 € + MwSt. erhalten, die sie für das telefonieren mit der o.g. Telefon-Nr. bezahlen soll. Ihr wurde ein Gewinn von 3000,- € garantiert und leider (sie ist krank) ist sie darauf reingefallen. Was können wir tun? Die Telekom hat dafür extra eine Service-Nummer, auf der aber immer nur eine Bandansage mit Rückruf angeboten wird. Meine Mutter kann diese Summe auf gar keinen Fall bezahlen, sie erhält laufende Hilfe zum Lebensunterhalt und ist schwerbehindert. Also wer kann uns einen Rat geben, wie wir uns wehren können. Danke bereits im voraus.

Roxo53


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: Sie haben gewonnen 09003012240*

0900 - 3 - 012240 09003012240                       
*Diensteanbieter:* 
 events4u
H* B*
Friedensstrasse 8/2
5020 Salzburg
OESTERREICH
Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: 
Wed Oct 24 07:15:10 UTC+0200 2007

Beschwerdemeldung mit Namen und Anschrift an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

Erfahrungsgemäß wird regelmässig ein so genanntes "Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot" verhängt,  damit wird _untersagt_ _(nicht aber verhindert_), dass solche Beträge überhaupt auf die Rechnung kommen dürfen. Seit einigen Wochen scheint die Bundesnetzagentur allerdings nicht mehr nur extrem langsam, sondern _gar nicht mehr_ zu reagieren. Trotzdem ist die Beschwerde dort Bedingung, dass überhaupt etwas passieren _könnte_. 

Wenn der Betrag schon abgebucht ist, abwarten, ob doch noch eine Entscheidung der Bundesnetzagentur kommt. Dann kann man weiter sehen.  

sonstiges Vorgehen: blaue Schrift anklicken (z.B.: den per Einzugsermächtigung gezahlten Betrag zurückbuchen und _in Absprache mit der Telekom_ den "unstrittigen Betrag" umgehend überweisen.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber das stimmt nicht. Sich hier nur erleichtert zeigen, kann schnell _sehr teuer _werden!!!
> 
> Wenn Du nämlich _nicht _den Vorfall unter Angabe Deines Namens/Anschrift bei rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de meldest, dann trifft Dich ein schlimmes Schicksal: Du ziehst Dir nämlich mein Missfallen zu. Ich kann nur davor warnen, die Sache so leichtfertig abzutun.



Warum soll eine Frankfurter Rufnummer teuer sein? Wird eine Rufnummer nicht erst dann bei einer 0900 oder 01379 teuer?


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

@ Aka 
 du mußt Ironietags einsetzen, sonst stehen die Leute auf dem Schlauch


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Warum soll eine Frankfurter Rufnummer teuer sein? Wird eine Rufnummer nicht erst dann bei einer 0900 oder 01379 teuer?


Nein, bei jedem Anruf werden 12 Euro pro 26 Sekunden auf mein Konto in Liechtenstein überwiesen, wenn nicht binnen 24 Stunden Beschwerde an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de geschickt wird mit Namen &  Anschrift.   
Ich fordere hier nur aus reiner Scheinheiligkeit dazu auf, sich zu beschweren - machen ja eh die wenigsten. Eigentlich wollte ich Dir das nicht verraten, aber mein Pfarrer hat letzten Sonntag gemeint, er würde mir die Beichte nicht mehr abnehmen, wenn ich es nicht wenigstens einem außer ihm erzähle. Außer Dir darf das jetzt aber keiner lesen.
_Dieser ironische Beitrag wurde Ihnen präsentiert von: aka-aka_
:saint:


----------



## Yogi2k7 (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

hallo alle

heute erreichte mi9ch nach x monaten eine  email den text will ich euch mal nicht vorenthalten die email stammt von der Bnetzag

habe jetzt die letzen  threads nicht gelesen kanns eind as die email schon bekannt ist 

Mfg 



> "Ihre Nachricht vom: 08.11.2007
> 
> Unser Zeichen: XXXXXXXX
> Missbrauch von Rufnummern
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Diese Witzbolde haben ja nicht einmal die falsche Adressangabe korrigiert. Das spricht dafür, wie sorgfältig 
man dort arbeitet. Und dass man wegen vieler Beschwerden nicht früher antwortet, muss daran liegen, dass man alles im Griff hat. Wenn man sich betrachtet, was für Hämmer da die letzten Tage von der BnetzA kamen (z.B. zu Mehrwertnummern, die gar nicht angerufen, aber abgerechnet werden), dann könnte man hinsichtlich der Arbeit der Behörde schon ins Zweifeln kommen, wenn man nicht qua Erfahrung längst über dieses Stadium hinaus wäre. Was für ein Theater, diese Regulierungslüge...


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ei kuck mal an...


> *Ihre Nachricht vom: *20.12.2007...
> ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 0900 3 004 041, die im Netz der Firma First Communication GmbH, Lyoner Str. 15, 60528 Frankfurt, geschaltet war, bereits *am 04.01.08 abgeschaltet* worden ist.
> 
> Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über die o.a. Rufnummer, *vom 01.12.07 ab*, eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu inkassieren.
> ...Rufnummerninhaber und Nutzer der Rufnummer ist die Firma Events4u, H*B*, Friedensstr. 8/2, A-5020 Salzburg


...in Deutschland erledigt von telemar, dem Heppenheim-Klon vom Bodensee...


wurden noch mehr events4u-Nummern kassiert? Zeit wird's. Das Geld ist für alle verloren, die nicht davon erfahren. Das dürfte die überwiegende Mehrheit sein. Diese Scheinaktivität ohne durchschlagendes Ergebnis ist ein Markenzeichen der Pseudoregulierung.


----------



## EX-Taro (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo Ihrs

Hallo AKA AKA: Dann habe ich ja endlich mal was richtig gemacht, letzten herbst mit meiner Beschwerde bei der Netzagentur. Habe leider erst vor kurzem dieses Forum gefunden.
Macht weiter so ich werde euch dabei, wenn ich kann unterstützen. Meine Nummer sind hier evtl. schon aufgetaucht und sollten nun nicht nochmal genannt werden. 

(ich hätte ja auch mit...Hilfe bei mir hamse auch angerufen...beginnen können)

Bye bye EX-T


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Neues von "Codename Susi" (bis 3000 Euro, notarielle Aufsicht)

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/s...=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=1000409&Suche=Absenden

"TECOM SOLUTION" GmbH

M. P.  9 EG A, Et.6-18
5400 Sevlievo
BULGARIEN

GmbH in Bulgarien. Hmm.

Der HSV hat in der Gegend mal gewonnen - das liegt grob gesagt auf halber Strecke zwischen Belgrad und Istanbul 
Das wird sicher wieder der Brüller beim Buchstabieren, wenn man da anruft
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/aktuelles/sport/fussball/uefa-cup/481390


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

heute 11:16 Uhr

 0900 - 1 - 000409  	

Diensteanbieter:

"TECOM SOLUTION" GmbH

Meldung ist raus!


----------



## christianmicha (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Was für ein Theater, diese Regulierungslüge...


:wall:
Ironie - noch besser Sarkasmus - ist bzgl. der Bundesnetzagentur („Wattestäbchen-Armee“, schöner Titel!) sehr wohl angebracht, aber nicht ausreichend!
Man sollte sich einmal erkundigen, wieviele Millionen Euro diese „Behörde“ den Steuerzahler jährlich kostet!
Und: Wieviel kassiert die BNA für die Vergabe einer Nummer oder eines Nummernblocks? 
Kennt jemand die Beträge?
Andererseits: Zuviel Kritik ist auch nicht gut.
Sonst kommt womöglich noch jemand auf die Idee, eine neue Behörde zu installieren, die die BNA überwacht und kontrolliert…


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Habe soeben die gleiche Werbung erhalten und per E_mail gemeldet !!

kuba


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> 6*9*6*6*1*0*2*1*8*3*2  = 069 66102 1832 (Der Rufnummernblock 66102 in Frankfurt gehört der 01039 Call By Call GmbH, die inzwischen "First Communication GmbH" heisst). Die beworbene 09003004099 gehört, wie Du Dir sicher denken kannst, dem H*B*
> http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/s...=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=3004099&Suche=Absenden





			
				Bundesnetzagentur schrieb:
			
		

> wir können kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 0900 3 004 099, die im Netz der Firma First Communication GmbH, Lyoner Str. 15, 60528 Frankfurt, geschaltet war, bereits am 14.12.07 abgeschaltet worden ist.
> 
> Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über die o.a. Rufnummer, vom 30.11.07 ab, eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu inkassieren.
> 
> ...



Stau bei der Bundesnetzagentur aufgehoben?

Na, dann geht's ja vielleicht bei den "Bulgaren" schneller?! Na, Herr Kurth? Herr Boll?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=220035#post220035

09003009978 0900 3 009978 
0900 3 006 610 09003006610
ebenso


----------



## CostaBlancaSpammer-Fan (1 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Heute 12.57 Uhr: Ping auf Mobilanschluss durch *069-661021654*
Beworben wurde die *0900-1000425*
 0900 - 1 - 000425  	


> Diensteanbieter:
> "TECOM SOLUTION" GmbH
> Mitko Palauzov 9 EG A, Et.6-18
> 5400 Sevlievo
> ...


Text und Stimme waren identisch mit der Tusse, die die CostaBlanca-Spams bewarb (Glückspilz/keinen Haken/professionelle Abwicklung etc.). BNetzA informiert!


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

"Codename Susi" - eine erfahrene Kraft. Hat die nicht Heppenheimer Dialekt?


----------



## Tommes (3 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

03.02.08 16:41Uhr Anruf Schön das wir Sie doch noch erreicht...; beworben wird die 
0900 1 000 421 Es wird dreimal die Rufnummer und nur einmal der Preis genannt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wurde ebenfalls heute um 16.31 Uhr mit der nummer 06966102183 angeklingelt...





> wir können Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer (0)69 66102183, die im N.etz der Firma First Communication GmbH, Lyoner Str. 15, 60528 Frankfurt, geschaltet war, am 25.01.08 abgeschaltet worden ist. Die Rufnummer war um die Ziffern 0 bis 9 erweitert worden. Die Abschaltungsanordnung ist natürlich auch für die Erweiterung der Rufnummer gültig.
> 
> Rufnummerninhaber und Nutzer der Rufnummer war die Firma Events4u, Harald B*, Friedensstr. 8/2, A-5020 Salzburg.
> 
> ...



Wie kann eine Salzburger Firma Rufnummern*inhaber* einer Frankfurter Nummer sein? Zumal diese Firma selbst angibt, die technische Abwicklung nicht selbst zu machen, sondern über eine heppenheimerisch erscheinende Firma am Bodensee.


----------



## Siggi-51 (10 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,
mein Anrufbeantworter hat vergangene Woche sogar zweimal die ominösen "bis zu 3000 Euro" gewonnen. Da ich den Speicher etwas knapp eingestellt habe, ist die beworbene Nummer nicht komplett abhörbar u. die entsprechende Beschwerde an die BNa wohl sinnlos - schade!
Die Nummer paßt aber zu den übrigen: 0900 100 04xx.
Außerdem kam noch ein Anruf mit ebenfalls weiblicher Stimme, ein Tankgutschein über 1000 Euro wäre gewonnen. Der böse AB hat mir den Sprit leider nicht gegönnt und nicht die Taste "1" gedrückt, na vielleicht hat das meiner Telefonrechnung gut getan!?

Schönen Sonntag an alle   Siggi-51


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

hallo an alle,
auch ich bin auf diese leute reingefallen, nun hab ich jeden tag einen ellenlangen automatischen Anruf auf meinem AB.......das wird mich ja wohl nichts kosten?
kennt sich da jemand mit aus?

schönen Gruss allerseits


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Siggi-51 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein Anrufbeantworter hat vergangene Woche sogar zweimal die ominösen "bis zu 3000 Euro" gewonnen. Da ich den Speicher etwas knapp eingestellt habe, ist die beworbene Nummer nicht komplett abhörbar u. die entsprechende Beschwerde an die BNa wohl sinnlos - schade!
> Die Nummer paßt aber zu den übrigen: 0900 100 04xx.
> Außerdem kam noch ein Anruf mit ebenfalls weiblicher Stimme, ein Tankgutschein über 1000 Euro wäre gewonnen. Der böse AB hat mir den Sprit leider nicht gegönnt und nicht die Taste "1" gedrückt, na vielleicht hat das meiner Telefonrechnung gut getan!?
> ...




Vielleicht die gleiche Nummer wie bei mir eben:
09001000413

Wenn ich im Netz suche, finde ich aber immer noch die Info, bei 09001 Nummern würde nicht abgezockt


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



> bei 09001 Nummern würde nicht abgezockt


Wo steht das ?



> 0900-Nummer Infos
> Welche Nummern gibt es?
> 0900 - 1 für Informationsdienste
> 0900 - 3 für Unterhaltungsdienste
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Vielleicht die gleiche Nummer wie bei mir eben:
> 09001000413
> 
> Wenn ich im Netz suche, finde ich aber immer noch die Info, bei 09001 Nummern würde nicht abgezockt



Bei mir ist es die Nummer 09003003019.......die nerven mich jeden Tag, es ist zum Ko....


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich hatte soeben einen Anruf von der +49 69 66102 1655


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*

Guten Tag zusammen,

hatte gestern einen Anruf auf mein Handy von einer Frankfurter Telefonnummer - da ich in der S-Bahn wie in der Sardinenbüchse stand, konnte ich den Anruf nicht entgegen nehmen. Habe heute morgen zurückgerufen und bemerkt, daß das ein Fehler war:"Guten Tag eine wichtige Nachricht wurde für Sie hinterlegt ..."
Hoffe, daß es nur einen Anruf auf's Festnetz kostet, kennt jemand diese Gewinnspam-Nr:
069661021659? 
Hat jemand irgend einen Tip für mich was zu tun ist? Polizeianzeige? Verbraucherschützer?

Grüße


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Bitte Meldung des Vorfalles mit Deinen Daten (Name, Anschrift, Spamnummer) und der _Forderung_ um
- Sperrung dieser Nummer und anderer derselben Fiorma
- Sperrung der beworbenen Mehrwertnummer und anderer Mehrwertnummern der Firma
- Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot für die beworbene Mehrwertnummer (falls bekannt)
- Bekanntgabe einer zustellfähigen deutschen Kontaktadresse

Kopie der Mail an Deinen örtlichen Bundestagsabgeordneten mit der Frage, wieso nicht endlich endlich endlich dagegen vorgegangen wird

Mail an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

Deinen Abgeordneten erfährst Du unter www.abgeordnetenwatch.de


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



> Ihre Nachricht vom: 09.01.2008
> Missbrauch von Rufnummern
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ...


...


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

hab auch sonen anruf bekommen eben. die computerstimme meinte ich hab gewonnen bis zu 3000€ geld oder sachwert. nr: 09001000418

soll da anrufen mach ich aber nich


----------



## Siggi-51 (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,
gestern hat mein Anrufbeantworter zum wiederholten Mal einen "Tankgutschein über 1000 Euro" gewonnen, wenn er denn mal die Taste "1" gedrückt hätte. Die Anrufe kommen immer am Tage, wenn ich meiner Arbeit nachgehe. Die weibliche Bandstimme behauptet ja immer "dieser Anruf ist natürlich völlig kostenlos für Sie", meint doch aber sicher den eingehenden Anruf. Mir ist klar, daß nach dem Drücken der 1 eine teure Verbindung aufgebaut wird, aber es wäre ja interessant, dem Urheber auf die Schliche zu kommen - eine Beschwerde gegen Unbekannt bei der BNa bringt ja garantiert nichts. Gibt es denn noch andere "Gewinner" im Forum, die evtl. mehr wissen?
Gruß Siggi-51


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Heute, 28.Februar noch immer aktiv! 
Natürlich nicht 09001000418 für fast €2,00 pro Minute angerufen.

Diese ........ soll sofort enden! Wer macht das?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=222252#post222252


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Auch ich bekam heut ´nen Anruf auf meinen AB: Sie haben garantiert gewonnen !!!!! von der Nummer 09001000418 - naja ,gewonnen hätte die Nummer falls ich zurückgerufen hätte.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> von der Nummer 09001000418


Die "Bulgaren" mal wieder:


> 0900 - 1 - 000418
> Diensteanbieter:
> "TECOM SOLUTION" GmbH
> Mitko Palauzov 9 EG A, Et.6-18
> ...


Es wurden zwar bereits einige 0900-er Nummern von denen gekickt (auch die beiden, die bei mir beworben wurden), aber die haben ja genug davon.
Bitte an BNetzA melden, damit diese Nummer und am besten das gesamte "Geschäftsmodell" endlich verschwindet mitsamt der "säuselnden Susi"


----------



## Unregistriert (3 März 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Die "Bulgaren" mal wieder:
> 
> Es wurden zwar bereits einige 0900-er Nummern von denen gekickt (auch die beiden, die bei mir beworben wurden), aber die haben ja genug davon.
> Bitte an BNetzA melden, damit diese Nummer und am besten das gesamte "Geschäftsmodell" endlich verschwindet mitsamt der "säuselnden Susi"



Gemeldet  - die haben mich auch belästigt ...


----------



## cybershot (8 März 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

aiso bei mir gibts so ne funktion aufm handy dass ma die nummern speeren kann!

Gibts des bei euch nich?? Also wenn dann unter: Einstellungen-Telefon


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

03.03.2008                       09001000423, 09001000418                       

Spam Telefon                       

*Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 07.03.2008, Verbot der         Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für 9001000423 ab         14.02.2008, und für 9001000418 ab 21.02.2008*

wie hat denn die Bundesnetzagentur diese Maßnahmen zugestellt?
wem ggü wurde ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot ausgesprochen?
wie glaubt die BNetzA sicherstellen zu können, dass diese Maßnahmen betroffene Verbraucher vor dem finanziellen Schaden schützen?

Fragen, ach, Fragen!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 März 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,

ichhabe heute einen Brief der K.S.D. GmbH Vereinnsgasse 19 1020 Wien erhalten... mit dem Aufdruck "Ausdrücliche und unwiderruflcihe Gewinnbestätigung für Frau Kerstin A.." und das mit einer Summe die auf dem Briefumschlag schon war 3.000.000€..........

Ist klar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Glaube an diesen Humbuck eh nicht, viel Papier mit leeren Versprechen!

Soll innerh. 48 Std mich melden..usw...

Mach ja net, aber meine Frage theoretisch gesehn ist das ja iegentl eine Zusage auf einen eigentl. nicht bestehenden Gewinn..Wisst Ihr was ich meine... Ob dies Rechtlich anfechtbar ist??


danke für Antwort schon mal..

LG Kerstin


----------



## Pfadfinder (27 März 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo Kerstin


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mach ja net, aber meine Frage theoretisch gesehn ist das ja iegentl eine Zusage auf einen eigentl. nicht bestehenden Gewinn..Wisst Ihr was ich meine... Ob dies Rechtlich anfechtbar ist??
> LG Kerstin



Natürlich gab es die seltenen Fälle, bei denen ein versprochener Gewinn eingeklagt werden konnte.
Die 'Chance', dass man aber auf den eigenen Kosten sitzen bleibt, ist weitaus größer.
Siehe auch die Infos der VZ Hessen: http://www.verbraucher.de/download/gewinnversprechen.pdf

Gruß
Pfadfinder


----------



## tommes (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo

Freitag der AB blinkt. 
Ein Anruf  “Sie haben gewonnen!“ 
Den Gewinn gibt es unter der "Kostenlosen "  Rufnummer 090039990042.

Bei "Kostenlos" ruft man doch sofort diese Rufnummer an. 
Geizt ist Geil und die Rufnummer ist doch “Kostenlos“.

Eine freundliche Stimme sagt:

Dieser Anruf ist für Sie kostenlos,  Sie haben gewonnen.
Wenn man mehr gewinnen möchte, kann man nach dem Signalton  die Wörter:
“Jackpot“ für 1,99€ pro Minute oder
“Super-Jackpot“ für 2,99€ pro Minute oder 
“Urlaub“ für 9,95€ pro Anruf
sagen. 
Diese Wörter wurden auch mehrfach, allerdings ohne eine Preisangabe wiederholt.
Dann der ertönt der Signalton

Ich habe nix gesagt, weil ich ja schon gewonnen habe.

Nach dem Signalton geht’s gleich weiter.  Im weiteren Text kam dann der Hinweis: 
Dieser Anruf kostet nach den Signalton 1,99€ pro Minute.
Nach einer weiteren Minute kam dann eine Fanfare. Ob das der Signalton war? 

Ab jetzt wird der Text sehr langatmig. 

Wenn man jetzt mehr gewinnen möchte, z. B. 200€, 300€, 1280€ oder die Asienflugreise muss man noch ein paar Fragen zusätzlich beantworten.
Man spricht jetzt bei den Gewinnzusagen auch von nominiert! (Also noch nicht gewonnen.)
Zu erst wird aber noch überprüft ob das Telefon Tonwahlfähig ist und die eigene Rufnummer sowie die Adresse abgefragt. Dann werden die Fragen gestellt. Egal ob man richtig oder falsch antwortet, man hat gewonnen. Der Anruf dauert jetzt schon über 15 Minuten.
Jetzt kommt’s wir werden benachrichtigt wenn wir gewonnen haben. 
Und was ist mit den 700€ aus den Gewinnversprechen?

Ob das wohl eine ältere Dame noch so alles versteht?
Erst ist der Anruf  “Kostenlos“  kostet dann aber doch etwas.
Sie haben “Gewonnen“  dann ist man aber doch nur für den Gewinn nominiert.

Bin jetzt gespannt was der Anruf kostet.
Vielleicht wird es ja so berechnet?
1,99€ pro Minute bis zur Antwort auf die erste Frage
2,99€ pro Minute ab der 2. zweiten Frage
und ab der dritten Frage dann 9,95€
……..?????????

Allen noch ein schönes Wochenende!

LG Tommes

PS:  Für die zugesagten nominierten Gewinne, habe ich die Rufnummer und die Adresse der Bundesnetzagentur aus Bonn angegeben. Die freuen sich sicherlich über die Asienflugreise.
Die Anzahl der Personen für die Flugreise ist ja nicht begrenzt.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



> PS: Für die zugesagten nominierten Gewinne, habe ich die Rufnummer und die Adresse der Bundesnetzagentur aus Bonn angegeben.



Eine Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur wäre  besser.
[email protected]


----------



## thomaswm (8 August 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Heute vor ca. einer halben Stunde kommt ein Anruf rein:

"Ihre Rufnummer wurde ausgelost. Sie haben einen Renault Twingo gewonnen. Wir brauchen nur noch ein paar Angaben von Ihnen. Rufen Sie gleich unser Call-Center an. 
Haben Sie etwas zu Schreiben? Hier die Nummer: 0900 588 4999 _(mehrmals wiederholt)_
Damit Ihr Gewinn nicht verfällt, rufen Sie bitte sofort an."

So habe ich den Text noch in Erinnerung, die Formulierungen waren vllt. etwas anders, aber der Inhalt passt. 

Habs natürlich gleich der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet.

Und nach dem Betreiber der ominösen Call-Center-Hotline gesucht. Siehe hier


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 August 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Wenn es nicht so ärgerlich wäre, könnte man fast belustigt sein über die Namenswahl der Firma.


*Diensteanbieter:* 


							Grupo Almadraba 2007 S.L.
C/Rei Ferran II. No 49

Kings Park Apt 48
07180 Santa Ponsa, Mallorca

SPANIEN

Fakt ist: Seit Jahren lässt sich die Bundesnetzagentur von diesen Leuten am Nasenring durch die Manege führen. Das Vorgehen der Bundesnetzagentur ist nicht effektiv, eher lächerlich. Aber kein Mensch kontrolliert diese Behörde... Die können eben tun *und vor allem lassen*, was sie wollen.

Diese Verarsche wird dann auch noch vom Steuerzahler finanziert. Wenn ich die nächste realitätsverleugnende Erfolgsmeldung dieser Wattestäbchenarmee lesen muß, kann es passieren, dass ich meine gute Kinderstube vergesse und mal deutlicher sage, was ich von diesem Verein halte...


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wenn ich die nächste realitätsverleugnende Erfolgsmeldung dieser Wattestäbchenarmee lesen muß, kann es passieren, dass ich meine gute Kinderstube vergesse und mal deutlicher sage, was ich von diesem Verein halte...





> Die Bundesnetzagentur ist in drei Verfahren zu   Rufnummernmissbrauch vom Verwaltungsgericht Köln bestätigt   worden. (...)
> Der Präsident der Bundesnetzagentur, Matthias Kurth, zeigte sich   über die Gerichtsentscheidungen erfreut: "Die Bundesnetzagentur   ist wieder vollumfänglich in ihrem Vorgehen gegen Rufnummern-Spam   bestätigt worden. Die Entscheidung bestärkt uns, auch weiterhin   zum Wohle des Verbrauchers gegen diese Art der Gesetzesverstöße   tatkräftig vorzugehen."


:quaengel: ich will auch was davon haben!


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 August 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

PS: Ich will hier mal ein Zitat einfügen aus einem britischen Forum. Dort äußert sich Dr. W* über die britischen Regulierer wie folgt


> When I said "most of [the PP+ staff] are honest(ish) and genuine", I meant that most of them are not consciously and deliberately working to advance the cause of the premium rate crooks. I fully realize that nearly all of them are *perfectly happy to lie through their teeth when it comes to maintaining the illusion that they are successfully advancing the cause of premium rate victims.*


Obwohl Mike damit die britischen Regulierer beschreibt, passt das auch ziemlich genau auf "unseren" Oberregulierer K*.
via The Scream
Ich verneige mich übrigens vor dem Engagement von Mike, gerade auf politischer und "institutioneller" Ebene. Ein schlauer Kopf mit spitzer Feder. Hats off!


----------



## Namenlos 271 (31 August 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Super,
wenn ich die folgende Nummer hier anrufe, bekomme ich "garantiert" einen Renault Twingo im Wert von 10.000€ oder ersatzweise einen Barpreis von "bis zu 10.000€". Ich muss nur noch die Nummer _09003050111_ anrufen. Komischerweise hat der Schlingel die Preisangabe vergessen...
Die Bundesnetzangentur bekam schon ihre Mail, kann ich noch was tun?

Namenlos 271

Achja, Angaben zum Telefonat:
Ort: Berlin
Uhrzeit: ~15.00h
Datum: 31.08.2008
Stimme: männlich, pseudoglücklich (heftig unter Psychpharmaka stehend)


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Eine Turinerin würde doch niemals einen RENAULT verschenken, oder?

0900 - 3 - 050111      						 						 						


*Diensteanbieter:* 

						C*
Chr*
Corso Palermo 123
10157 Turin

ITALIEN


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Jo, ich habe eben so gegen 15:30 exakt dengleichen Anruf bekommen, also dass ich einen Renault Twingo oder 10.000 € gewonnen hätte und dass ich mich unter 09003050111 melden sollte. 

Ein echtes Ärgernis sowas...


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Bitte mit Namen und Anschrift melden unter rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de 

Wenn die richtig echt wollen, tun sie was dagegen 

Übrigens: 08003301900 sagt zu der Nummer "über diese Nummer liegen uns keine Informationen vor". Komisch.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2008)

*AW: Betrugsversuch durch TELEWIN*

Ich bekam heute, am 02.08.2008 um 11.08h einen unerwünschten Werbeanruf im Namen der Firma TELEWIN mit unterdrückter Rufnummer und folgendem Inhalt:

***



> "Guten Tag, mein Name ist Herr [ edit]
> Ich rufe im Auftrag der Firma TELEWIN an. Die Nummer Ihres Telefonanschlusses wurde heute ausgelost und Sie sind der glückliche Gewinner eines Renault Twingo im Wert von 10.000 Euro oder eines Geldpreises in bis zu gleicher Höhe. Ist das eine tolle Überraschung?
> 
> Sie haben das absolut richtig verstanden - Ihre Telefonnummer wurde ausgewählt und für die Zustellung Ihres Gewinns benötigen wir jetzt lediglich noch einige Angaben. Sie erhalten deshalb jetzt gleich die Telefonnummer von unserem Call-Center. Dort wartet man bereits auf Ihren Rückruf. Haben Sie etwas zum Schreiben?
> ...


***

Die genannte Telefonnummmer war: 0900 - 3050111
Die Firma TELEWIN verstößt gegen geltendes Recht:

Werbeanrufe sind nach § 7 Abs. 2 Nr. 2 UWG eine unzumutbare Belästigung, wenn kein Einverständnis für einen Anruf abgegeben wurde.

Der Verbraucher hat in Folge dessen die Möglichkeit, einen Unterlassungs- und Schadensersatzanspruch geltend zu machen, da das verletze Recht ein sonstiges Recht im Sinne des § 823 Abs. 1 BGB ist.

Ausser dem unerwünschten Anruf im Namen der TELEWIN können weitere Strafvergehhen geahndet werden:

1. Ein Gewinnversprechen in direkter Verbindung mit Produktwerbung (in diesem Fall für die kostenpflichtige Rufnummer) ist nicht erlaubt.

2. Direkt neben einer kostenpflichtigen Rufnummer (die außerhalb des normalen Festnetztarifs liegt) muss auch der Preis genannt werden. Wird das nicht getan, führt die Unterlassung zum Verlust der Abrechnungsfähigkeit.

3. Der automatisierte und nicht erwünschte Werbeanruf kam mit unterdrückter Rufnummer. Dies ist mit Geldbußen bis zu 50.000 zu ahnden.

Der Anruf kam "im Namen von" Fa. Telewin mit der genantenn 0900-3050111 Rufnummer. Ein Anruf unter dieser Nummer kostet 1,99 EUR / min - was natürlich nicht erwähnt wird.

Meine Recherche bei der Bundes-Netz-Agentur hat für die genannte kostenpflichtige Rufnummer folgende Daten ergeben:

0900 - 3 - 050111
Dienstanbieter:

[ edit] 
Corso Palermo 123
10157 Turin
ITALIEN

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
Mittwoch, 6. Februar 2008  um 07:50:18 UTC+0100 

Bei Rückruf der unter der genannten Servicenummer meldete sich:

Herr [ edit] 
Freier Mitarbeiter
der Firma Azzurro Marketing 
in Brandenburg
bei Berlin

Ihm sagte der Name TELEWIN nichts, er verwies auf Azzurro Marketing, verweigerte aber weitere Angaben, wie Adresse, Tätigkeit der Firma Azzurro und über sich selbst ("Ich bin freier Mitarbeiter") etc mit der Begründung der "Sicherung der Privatsphäre" Im Gegenzug wollte er jedoch meine Bankverbindung am Telefon genannt haben - "um den Gewinn überweisen zu können".

Nach kurzer Wartezeit rief ich die genannte Mehrwertnummer noch einmal an und wurde an einen anderen Mitarbeiter weitergeleitet :

[ edit] 
Freie Mitarbeiterin
der Firma Azzurro Marketing

Sie wollte mir ebenfalls keine Auskünfte über Adressen in Deutschland, Art des Unternehmes und ihrer Tätigkeit nennen - wohl aber meine Bankdaten aufnehmen. Auch Sie lehnte weitere Auskünfte zur Firma Azzurro und ihrer Tätigkeit mit dem "Schutz der Privatsphäre" ab.

Als ich sie aufklärte, dass es kein Privatanruf, sondern ein gewerblicher Anruf sei und sie mir sehr wohl die Firmendaten offenzulegen hätte, verwies sie mich an ein Postfach für Beschwerden:
[ edit] 
Casella Postale 
10121 Turin
ITALIEN

Nach einem weiteren Anruf bei der o.g. Nummer wurde ich zu [ edit] verbunden. Als ich ihr ohne Umschweife sagte, ich bräuchte noch die Adrsse von [ edit] in Turin, nannte sie mir als Postanschrift:

[ edit] 
Via dell'Arsenale, 25
10121 Turin
ITALIEN

Aufgrund der vorliegenden Rechtsbrüche der Firmen TELEWIN / Azzurro Marketing in gleich mehrfacher Weise, können gegen die TELEWIN, bzw. deren Subfirmen und auch "freie Mitarbeiter" wie [ edit]  Anzeigen wegen Betrugsversuches, Anzeige wegen Verstoß gegen Telekommunikationsgesetze, Anzeige wegen unlauteren Wettbewerb, eine Unterlassungsklage und Schadensersatzklage wegen Belästigung erhoben werden. Denn TELEWIN ist kein Unbekannter.

Die Firma "TELEWIN" ist bisher unter anderen kostenpflichtigen Rufnumer bekannt gewoden: Unter der 0900 - 5 - 105001 ff wurde bislang von der 

Grupo Almadraba 2007 S.L.
C/Rei Ferran II. No 49
Kings Park Apt 48
07180 Santa Ponsa, Mallorca
SPANIEN

[ edit ]  "im Namen der TELEWIN" im großen Stil versucht, so dass die BNetzA aufgrund des Verstoßes gegen Vorschriften des Gesetzes gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb sowie gegen Preisangabepflichten des Telekommunikationsgesetzes (TKG)  die Abschaltung der vorgenannten (0)900er-Rufnummern anordnete.

Zugleich wurde ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassierungsverbot für Verbindungen zu den Rufnummer der Grupo Almadraba zwischen dem 28.07.2008 und dem Zeitpunkt der Abschaltung angeordnet. Ferner wurde ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassierungsverbot für Verbindungen zu der Rufnummer

Da die Art und Weise der [ edit]  "im Namen der TELEWIN" bekannt vorkommt und der Text eine Kopie des "Grupo Almadraba" Textes ist, liegt m.M. der Verdacht nahe, dass die spanischen Betrüger nun in Italien, genauer: beim Azzurro-Marketing in Turin (namentlich: [ edit]  bzw. [ edit] ) Unterschlupf gefunden haben und in Deutschland Renter wie Herrn [ edit]  oder Hausfrauen wie Frau [ edit]  und [ edit] von zuhause aus als "freie Mitarbeiter" für die [ edit]  von Mehrwertgebühren und Kontoverbindungen mit dem Vorwand des Gewinnspiels tätig werden lassen. Dazu betreibt die Firma Azzurro einen Server, über den sie die Anrufer der 0900 Nummer an ihre freien Mitarbeiter in Deutschland verteilt. Ich bin heute auch schon auf diesem Server gelandet, habe dort die Meldung "Server is up" lesen können und mich ein wenig umgesehen. Leider kam ich nichht in den Server und konnte auch keine Daten über Serverbetreiber etc ermitteln. Leider.

Da ich der Firma Azzurro auch keine Erlaubnis zur  Speicherung und Weitergabe meiner Daten gegeben habe, ist in der Speicherung der Daten auf deren Server auch ein Verstoß gegen BDSG zu sehen.

Am Freitag habe ich einen Termin bei meinem Anwalt.
Wer schließt sich für eine Sammelklage mit an und will Schadenersatz erstreiten?

Dann Mail an mich:
[ edit ]

Gruß,
Der Grafiker


----------



## Sammelkläger (2 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wer schließt sich für eine Sammelklage mit an



es gibt keine Hammelplage in Deutschland

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2008)

*AW: Betrugsversuch durch TELEWIN*

@mods: Danke

@Grafiker: Bitte anmelden und mir das ganze Zeugs ohne Sternchen als PN schicken. Danke. Öffentlich ist das (nicht nur hier) tabu!

PS: Telewin, sind das die?
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=45239&highlight=telewin#post45239

eine solche Firma als GmbH gibt es, aber ob die da gemeint sind? (in Lahr)

Mit "Azzurro Marketing" könnte diese niederländische Firma gemeint sein:

Azzurro Marketing 
No.27246448 0000 
Communicatieweg 1, 3641SG Mijdrecht 
http://www.zoekned.nl/Mijdrecht/Azzurro+Marketing_555101
Ist aber noch sehr spekulativ, die könnten evtl. die "Preisanbieter" sein. Mein Niederländisch reicht aber nicht.


Hmm. Lahr, Holland, das würde ja ins jahrelang bekannte Raster passen. Nur: Italien?


----------



## webwatcher (2 September 2008)

*AW: Betrugsversuch durch TELEWIN*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> mods, da fehlt noch ein edit. .


jep, danke fürs drüberlesen 

an den unbekannten Gast:
das  nächste Posting mit dermaßen vielen  Verstößen gegen die  Nutzungsbestimmungen 
wandert sofort komplett in den Müll
Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Nutzungsbedingungen


> *Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.*


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



			
				Grafiker schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu betreibt die Firma Azzurro einen Server, über den sie die Anrufer der 0900 Nummer an ihre freien Mitarbeiter in Deutschland verteilt. Ich bin heute auch schon auf diesem Server gelandet, habe dort die Meldung "Server is up" lesen können und mich ein wenig umgesehen. Leider kam ich nichht in den Server und konnte auch keine Daten über Serverbetreiber etc ermitteln. Leider.


Melde Dich bitte schnell an - und dann alles unzensiert als Private Nachricht an aka-aka, der freut sich


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2008)

*AW: Betrugsversuch durch TELEWIN*



Der Grafiker schrieb:


> 0900-3050111  Ein Anruf unter dieser Nummer kostet 1,99 EUR / min - was natürlich nicht erwähnt wird.


Nur der Vollständigkeit wegen: der Preis wird angesagt, wenn man die Nummer wählt. Nicht mehr hat der Gesetzgeber vorgeschrieben, so dass eine weitere Preisangabe in der Werbung nicht erforderlich ist.


----------



## Teleton (3 September 2008)

*AW: Betrugsversuch durch TELEWIN*



Reducal schrieb:


> Nur der Vollständigkeit wegen: der Preis wird angesagt, wenn man die Nummer wählt. Nicht mehr hat der Gesetzgeber vorgeschrieben, so dass eine weitere Preisangabe in der Werbung nicht erforderlich ist.


Neben der Preis*ansage* (vgl. §66b TKG) ist auch eine Preis*angabe* in der Werbung erforderlich: TKG - Einzelnorm


----------



## bernhard (3 September 2008)

*AW: Betrugsversuch durch TELEWIN*



Reducal schrieb:


> der Preis wird angesagt, wenn man die Nummer wählt. Nicht mehr hat der Gesetzgeber vorgeschrieben, so dass eine weitere Preisangabe in der Werbung nicht erforderlich ist.


Bitte vorher informieren, bevor man Falsches schreibt.


> § 66a Preisangabe
> 
> Wer gegenüber Endnutzern Premium-Dienste, Auskunftsdienste, Massenverkehrsdienste, GeteilteKosten-Dienste, Neuartige Dienste oder Kurzwahldienste anbietet oder dafür wirbt, hat dabei den für die Inanspruchnahme des Dienstes zu zahlenden Preis zeitabhängig je Minute oder zeitunabhängig je Inanspruchnahme einschließlich der Umsatzsteuer und sonstiger Preisbestandteile anzugeben. Bei Angabe des Preises ist der Preis gut lesbar, deutlich sichtbar und in unmittelbarem Zusammenhang mit der Rufnummer anzugeben. Bei Anzeige der Rufnummer darf die Preisangabe nicht zeitlich kürzer als die Rufnummer angezeigt werden.


§ 66a TKG: Preisangaben bei Mehrwertdiensten, Premium-Diensten etc. - Beckmann und Norda Rechtsanwälte Bielefeld


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo!

Ich habe auch gerade diesen Anruf erhalten. Was muss ich machen, um ich an einer Sammelklage zu beteiligen?

Schöne Grüße
Manuel


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Sammelklage gibt's nicht. Mail mit Namen&Anschrift und Beschreibung des Vorgangs an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

hi aka-aka.

was bringt das? 

m.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Habe auch gerade diesen Lockanruf bekommen!
Natürlich habe ich die 09003050111 nicht angerufen. Bin aber am überlegen, ob ich den Gewinn von meinem Anwalt "eintreiben" lassen soll - schließlich bin ich ja der glückliche Gewinner, dessen Rufnummer gezogen wurde 
Sieht da jemand von euch eine Aussicht auf Erfolg???


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hi aka-aka.
> was bringt das?


Die Chance auf ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot steigt von 0 auf etwa 33%, wenn eine Menge Beschwerden zu der Nummer aufläuft.
Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot, ausgelöst von den Beschwerdeführern B1,B2,B3,...,B10 befreit *alle Betroffenen von Zahlungspflicht*.
Die Nummernsperrung ist ein Nebeneffekt, aber das bringt nichts, weil ja gleich die nächste Nr genommen wird


----------



## M&M2005 (5 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> D
> Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot, ausgelöst von den Beschwerdeführern B1,B2,B3,...,B10 befreit *alle Betroffenen von Zahlungspflicht*.



Ab dem Datum des R&I Verbots, also nicht pauschal alle die diese Nr. jemals angerufen haben.

Und nicht bei jeder Abschaltung wird ein R&I Verbot verhängt.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



M&M2005 schrieb:


> Und nicht bei jeder Abschaltung wird ein R&I Verbot verhängt.


Na klar, sonst würde sich das ja auf Dauer nicht lohnen. Hast doch bestimmt Erfahrung damit


----------



## M&M2005 (5 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hast doch bestimmt Erfahrung damit



Und was genau möchtest Du mir mit dieser Bemerkung sagen ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



M&M2005 schrieb:


> Und nicht bei jeder Abschaltung wird ein R&I Verbot verhängt.


Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht genau, wann es dieses RIV gibt, das die BnetzA verhängen *kann*. Ich kann dabei nicht immer ein System erkennen. Für einen Außenstehenden wirkt es manchmal, als würden die Fli-Fla-Flu spielen mit den Anbietern 

PS: Für nicht-Eltern: Fliflaflu ist Schere-Stein-Papier


----------



## M&M2005 (5 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich wüsste ausserdem gerne, wie man bei der BNA das Datum des R&I Verbots ermittelt.


----------



## bernhard (5 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Falsches Forum: Wir sind NICHT die BNetzA.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



M&M2005 schrieb:


> Ich wüsste ausserdem gerne, wie man bei der BNA das Datum des R&I Verbots ermittelt.


Meines Wissens entscheidet (rückwirkend) der Eingang der ersten einschlägigen Beschwerde. Die Überprüfung dieser These anhand meiner Daten ist mir allerdings zu aufwendig - Frag doch den Herrn Boll


----------



## Unregistriert (8 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hab auch gerade diesen Anruf erhalten...

´war neugierig und mir gedacht, ich investier mal 1.99 € um zu schauen wie freigiebig die mit per. Daten sind.

Anrufer war Frau [ edit ]
Firma ist die schon oben benannte Azzuro Marketing in Turin. Adresse stimmt mit dem überein, was eine anderer unregistrierter gast schon geschrieben hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ihr seid ja schon komische Vögel!^^ 

Frau [edit] hat mir ihren Namen mitgeteilt als selbständig für die Fa. Azzuro Marketing arbeitende Unternehmerin in Deutschland.  Die Rückrufnummer von Frau [edit] lautet 0351-44 [edit].

Somit bin auch per Gesetz berechtigt den Namen von Frau [edit] öffentlich zu machen. Auch in diesem Forum! 

Aber das scheint keinen zu interessieren...so long


----------



## webwatcher (8 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Nutzungsbedingungen


> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/40724-erst-lesen-dann-denken-dann-posten.html


			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nutzungsbedingungen sind für alle Besucher dieses Forums bindend. Wer die nicht anerkennen will, soll bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst. Bedenkt bitte, dass nur die Einhaltung der Nutzungsbedingungen garantiert, dass das Forum dauerhaft Bestand hat.
> ...
> *Wer sich hier nicht an die Spielregeln halten kann, spielt im Team der Gauner und Ganoven, weil es denen dann relativ leicht gemacht wird, das Forum hier anzugreifen.*


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Somit bin auch per Gesetz berechtigt den Namen von Frau [edit] öffentlich zu machen. Auch in diesem Forum!


Du hast eben nicht das Recht, den Namen hier zu veröffentlichen, weil hier die Nutzungsbedingungen dieses Forums gelten. Du darfst aber (und sollst sogar) Dich hier anmelden und mir diese (sehr interessanten) Infos per PN schicken. 
Es geht nicht darum, dass hier keine Informationen auflaufen, nur wenn man sie nicht öffentlich lesen kann. Dem Kommentar, dass man genau damit den Bösewichten in die Karten spielt, ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## klafi (8 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich bin gerade zum 2. male innerhalb von 3 Wochen glücklicher gewinner eines Renault Twingo von der Fa. Telewin geworden. Beide male wurde natürlich die Rufnummer unterdrückt. Da ich aber das Sicherheitspaket Plus abonniert habe, weiß ich, das es unterschiedliche Nummern gewesen sein müssen. Nach dem ersten Anruf habe ich den Anrufer blockiert. Also muss der neue Anruf über eine andere Rufnummer erfolgt sein, welche jetzt auch blockiert ist. Die erste Nr. die ich anrufen sollte hatte ich mir nicht notiert. Jetzt war es die 0900-3-012001. 

Diese habe ich bereits der Bnetza mitgeteilt!

Ich überlege mir diesmal wirklich, ob ich den Gewinn nicht rechtlich einfordern sollte! Aber das wird wohl vergebene liebesmühe sein!


----------



## webwatcher (8 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



klafi schrieb:


> Aber das wird wohl vergebene liebesmühe sein!


Fürchte ja
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/s...=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=3012001&Suche=Absenden


> 0900 - 3 - 012001
> Diensteanbieter:
> C. C . (Eigenname)
> Corso Palermo 123
> 10157 Turin ITALIEN


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

interessant...

hab au so n anruf bekommen und au gedacht, den spaß gönn ich mir mal. zwar wollten die keinerlei bankdaten von mir, sondern nur standartsachen wissen, wieviele leute im haushalt wohnen etc.

ich steig da mal voll ein und lass den rest meinen anwalt machen, denn bei mir sind die da an die falsche adresse geraten ) *hihi* 
aber ich denke, ich werd mich der masse mal anschließen, denn je mehr leute gegen das unternehmen arbeiten, desto besser.

lg


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> interessant...
> 
> hab au so n anruf bekommen und au gedacht, den spaß gönn ich mir mal.


Hast Du einen Code bekommen? Oder wie geht es jetzt weiter? Welche Nummer hast Du wann angerufen? Schreibe hier bitte möglichst genau, was Du gefragt wurdest und von wem. Sprecher oder Sprecherin? Wirkliche Person oder Maschine?
Danke.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Wie weit ist es eigentlich von Turin nach Heppenheim? Weiter als von Radolfzell nach Bad Ischl?
Oder anders gefragt: Warum gehören dem Inhaber der Webseite der "Azzurro Marketing" 100% einer Immobilienfirma in Österreich, deren GF seinen Namen hier nicht lesen will?


----------



## Der Grafiker (14 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wie weit ist es eigentlich von Turin nach Heppenheim? Weiter als von Radolfzell nach Bad Ischl?
> Oder anders gefragt: Warum gehören dem Inhaber der Webseite der "Azzurro Marketing" 100% einer Immobilienfirma in Österreich, deren GF seinen Namen hier nicht lesen will?



Antwort:
weil es im Odenwald auch schön ist.

GF der Hubertus Wohnbaugesellschaft mbH in Ischl, die zu 100% der TeleMar aus Radolfzell gehört, ist ein Herr R.H.W. aus Fürth im Odenwald.

Im übrigen:
habe das LKA, den Verbraucherschutz, die B-Netz-A und meinen Anwalt informiert. 
Bekam schon einen Rückruf vom LKA.

Gruß,
Der Grafiker


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

...und auch aus Radolfzell gibt es Neuigkeiten: Neben S* senior und S* junior gibt es nun offenbar auch S* junior junior.
Dessen Firma in Sulzbach vertickert Mehrwertnummern. Watchlist!

Apropos Watchlist: Hier ein paar italienische Servicenummern
899180894 - 899180895 - 899180896- 899180897 - 899180898 - 899180899
ich hatte gerade irgendwie den Impuls, diese hier zu veröffentlichen.
_
Conoscete questi numeri? Avete problemi con questi numeri? Scriva un commento qui. Grazie._


----------



## Unregistriert (21 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,, ich schließe mich dem ausführlichen Beitrag vom 8.September 08 an.
Am 20.September 08 sprach ich unter der Rufnummer 0900 301 0155 mit einer Frau [ edit] , der Firma Azurro Marketing. Sie gab mir meinen Gewinncode für die E 10.000,-- durch.Diesen Gewinncode soll ich nun schriftlich an Azurro Marketing, Casella Postale, Seniora [ edit] , Via dell Arsenale 25  M.N.,10121 Torino, Italien, senden. Mein Gewinn kann in ca.8 - 10 Wochen erwartet weren.!......
Inwieweit hat eine Klage (Sammelklage) Erfolg?
Wer wurde auch angerufen?
Freue mich über weitere Infos`s.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Am 20.September 08 sprach ich unter der Rufnummer 0900 301 0155 mit einer Frau L..., der Firma Azurro Marketing. Sie gab mir meinen Gewinncode für die E 10.000,-- durch.Diesen Gewinncode soll ich nun schriftlich an Azurro Marketing, Casella Postale, [ edit] , Via dell Arsenale 25  M.N.,10121 Torino, Italien, senden. Mein Gewinn kann in ca.8 - 10 Wochen erwartet weren.!


In 8-10 Wochen kannst Du zB ein Gutscheinheft kriegen. Dieses Gutscheinheft will ich dann sehen! Danke.

Ausgeschriebene Personennamen will ich dagegen hier nicht sehen 

und: kopiere das Posting, setze Deinen Namen/Anschrift rein und schicke es an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

Dann gibt es vielleicht die Möglichkeit, dass Du wenigstens nicht zahlen muß.

wie lautete denn der Gewinncode?
kommen die Zahlen 20 und 09 drin vor? Dann dürften die anderen Zahlen die Uhrzeit des Anrufs bilden
20140933 oder so?

googlefeed
0900 301 0155
09003 010155
09003010155
0900 30 10 155

(Es gibt Hinweise, dass man diese Masche auch in Italien durchführen wollte. Die italienischen Verbraucherschützer wissen aber Bescheid)


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Inwieweit hat eine Klage (Sammelklage) Erfolg?


In der Kalkulation wäre jedenfalls die Auszahlung eines Gewinnes enthalten... wie man so hört, wenn man genau genug lauscht in den dunklen Gassen in und um Heppenheim. Frag einen kundigen Anwalt!

PS "Geändert von webwatcher. Grund: persönliche Daten gelöscht"
Danke. Beides leider wenig aussagekräftige Namen. In Turin ist übrigens eine Behörde im selben Gebäude. Ob da jemand Deutsch spricht? Wer Lust hat, kann dort ja mal nachfragen. Möglicherweise ist da aber nur das Postfach.


> MODALITa' DI SVOLGIMENTO:
> Durante il periodo della presente iniziativa - dal 21 maggio 2008 al 30 giugno 2008 incluso - gli abbonati all'elenco telefonico del territorio nazionale saranno contattati telefonicamente per l'acquisto di un soggiorno in 1.900 alberghi di 21 paesi europei (in Italia si potra' scegliere tra 200 alberghi convenzionati) in hotel di 4 stelle e piu'. Il soggiorno prevede 3 pernottamenti per 2 persone esclusa la prima colazione . Il costo del soggiorno e' di Euro. 15,00 (quindici/00) Iva inclusa.
> 
> Il cliente verra' contattato telefonicamente dal call center che esporra' le modalita' di partecipazione all'iniziativa. Se il cliente non accetta di partecipare all'iniziativa, la telefonata non avra' alcun costo.
> ...


Da sich auf der Seite der Firma ein Hinweis auf eine "gewisse Seite" "gewisser Personen" findet, ist davon auszugehen, dass der "Gewinn" etwas damit zu tun hat. Daher bräuchte ich dringend einen solchen "Gewinn". Wer also seinen "Gewinn" erhält, soll ihn mir bitte zukommen lassen (bzw. eine Kopie, und auch nur, wenn es nicht 10000 Euro sind, dann reichen mir 100 Euro Spende ans Forum auch  *lach*)


----------



## Unregistriert (23 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

hallo,
ich bin u. aus b. an der w.
haben vor gut einer stunde auch einen anruf erhalten. wobei ich mich über die persönliche namensansprache von herr K. wunderte. also hörte ich aufmerksam zu und der text ist wie alle anderen hier beschrieben. 
ich wählte die angegebende nummer. 
bevor ich durchgestellt wurde, bin ich davon in kenntnis gesetzt worden das der anruf 1,99 die minute kostet, aber aufgelegt hab ich immer noch nicht.

die freundliche dame mit bayrischen dialekt, die mir bestätigte das sie in münchen sitzt gab mir den gewinncode, die adresse und das ich 2 umschläge ec.... 

...na ja und dann hab ich eben gegoogle um etwas über den verein zu erfahren und euch dann gefunden.

auf anwaltsrennerei hab ich keine lust mehr, ich nehm die tatsache hin das ich dumme nuss 5 minuten zugehört habe und 10 euro in den sand gesetzt habe.

ich weiß das es nicht die richtige einstellung ist, aber 3 mal im jahr vor gericht zuziehen um dann zu merken das recht haben und recht bekommen zwei verschiedene schuhe sind ist zu viel.

aber wir wollen doch mal erlich sein, einmal in der woche geht doch das telefon wegen solcher dinge.
marktforschung, oder der blöde spruch: " sie haben neulich an einer verlosung teil genommen ..." usw
dann säße ich als privatmensch doch nur noch beim anwalt.

nicht desto trotz wünsche ich alle die nur ihr gutes recht wollen viel glück und viel erfolg

eure u.aus b. an der w.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,
habe heute einen Anruf erhalten. Ich soll einen Renault Twingo oder 10 000€ gewonnen haben. Ich soll nur noch schnell die 09003007779 anrufen. Was der Anruf kostet hat der freundliche Anrufer nicht gesagt. Dafür hat er die Rufnummer  mehrfach genannt.
Ich muss wohl wirklich etwas gewonnen haben, denn die haben heute drei Mal bei mir angerufen. Seit einigen Monaten rufen die Herren jetzt schon bei mir an. Die Texte der Anrufe sind bis auf die Rufnummer identisch. 

Im Juli
09005132335 (Renault Twingo gewonnen)
09005734671 (Renault Twingo gewonnen)
Zuteilungsnehmer laut Bundesnetzagentur: 
Link zur Suchmaschine: 
Reg TP - Regulierungsbehrde fr Telekommunikation und Post
Reg TP - Regulierungsbehrde fr Telekommunikation und Post

Im August 
09003050111 (Renault Twingo gewonnen)
Im September
09003012001 (Renault Twingo gewonnen)
09003007779 (Renault Twingo gewonnen)
Zuteilungsnehmerin laut Bundesnetzagentur:
Link zur Suchmaschine:
Reg TP - Regulierungsbehrde fr Telekommunikation und Post

Ihren Renault sind die wohl bis heute nicht losgeworden. 

In der Suchmaschine der Bundesnetzagentur habe ich durch Zufall noch eine weitere Rufnummer der Zuteilungsnehmerin gefunden.

09003007701  
Link zur Suchmaschine: Reg TP - Regulierungsbehrde fr Telekommunikation und Post

Ich freu mich schon auf die weiteren Anrufe!

LG


----------



## foogy (28 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Den gleichen Anruf habe ich gerade eben auch erhalten, mal nach der Rufnummer gegoogelt und auf diesen Thread hier aufmerksam geworden.
Also ein "Anbieter" aus Italien laut DTAG-Auskunft. Kann man wohl nichts machen, oder? Lust hätte ich ja schon, denn das wird immer unverschämter. Da nützt einem dieser Eintrag auf der tollen Robinson-Liste auch nichts. Vor allem werden diese Sprachgeneratoren immer besser und können auch den eigenen Nachnamen korrekt aussprechen. Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass unerfahrene Leute auf sowas reinfallen. Denn die "natürliche" Stimme und die persönliche Nennung des Namens wirken vermeindlich seriös.


----------



## klafi (28 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hab gerade eine neue Nummer bekommen, bei der ich mir mit der Gewinn-Nummer 483 in der nächsten Stunde meine Gewinn - einen Audi A6 Avant - sichern lassen kann. Angeblich hätte ich mich mit den letzten 3 Ziffern meiner Rufnummer bei irgend einem TV-Gewinnspiel eingetragen 

Naja, ich sollte dann für 1,- € pro Anruf die 01377 - 440 135  anrufen!


----------



## Wattestäbchen (28 September 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



foogy schrieb:


> Kann man wohl nichts machen, oder? Lust hätte ich ja schon, denn das wird immer unverschämter.


Guten Abend,
die zuständige Behörde ist in Deutschland die Bundesnetzagentur (Bundesnetzagentur | Die Bundesnetzagentur). Wenn dort Beschwerden zu einer Nummer auflaufen, kann die Behörde einschreiten und mit einem Maßnahmenpaket den Mißbrauch der Nummer unterbinden.
Sie müssen sich dazu unter Angabe Ihrer Daten an rufnummernmissbrauch(@)bnetza.de wenden. In der Vergangenheit wurden bereits eine Reihe von Nummern gesperrt oder es wurde mit anderen Schritten der Mißbrauch von Mehrwertnummern eingedämmt.
Wenn natürlich keine Beschwerden kommen, kann man auch nichts tun. Das darf man dann allerdings nicht der Behörde vorwerfen.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Die Abzocke geht weiter!

Habe einen Lockanruf von der 01742704073 erhalten. Ich habe  diese Rufnummer angerufen. Da wird ein Renault Twingo verschenkt wenn man bei der 09003009011 anruft.
Der Anruf soll 1,99€ pro Minute kosten.  

LG


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich habe auch mehrere Lockanrufe von der 15775610418 und 15775610430 erhalten. 
Wenn man zurückruft läuft ein AB mit einem Gewinnspiel. Zum anfordern des Gewinns soll man die 0903009011 anrufen. Auch bei den Rufnummern zwischen der ...418 und ...430 meldet sich der AB mit dem Gewinnspiel.
 z.B die 15775610419, ..421, ...429.

Die ersten beiden Rufnummern habe ich der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet.
lg


----------



## okii73 (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo leute
mich hats heut  auch erwischt, zuerst mit dieser +4915775610376 dann habe ich eine zweite Nr bekommendie 09003009011.:wall:


Azzuro Marketing
Casella Postalle
Signora [ edit] :bang:
Via Arsenale 25/M-N
I-10121 Torino


die Telefonrechnung kommt noch:wall:.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



okii73 schrieb:


> die Telefonrechnung kommt noch:wall:.


wenn  du nicht zurückrufst/gerufen hast, kommt gar nichts.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Turin soll ja am Bodensee liegen
wie man hier sehen kann
Als vor langer Zeit der Österreicher H*B* auf selbiger Abzocktour unterwegs war, landete man auch am Bodensee. Es war ja damals auch derselbe Sprecher. Wo sitzt der? Das macht doch alles dieselbe Firma für immer neue Abzocker irgendwo. Ist ja alles bekannt, so what?

Auch der Staatsanwalt weiß das (und noch viel mehr) - aber: wo kein Betrug, da kein Ermittlungsverfahren. 

Also könnte nach ein paar Jahren vielleicht irgendjemand mal einem Staatsanwalt erklären, warum das DOCH Betrug ist, obwohl es die Gewinne gibt? Mir fällt dazu nichts ein.


----------



## xeverest (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



okii73 schrieb:


> Hallo leute
> mich hats heut auch erwischt, ........Nr bekommendie 09003009011.:wall:
> ..
> 
> ...


----------



## xeverest (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

hi,

habe exakt die gleiche Gewinn- Offerte erhalten und kann noch nicht glauben das ich geneppt wurde. Nach vielleicht 10min a 1,90€/min habe ich die Adresse erhalten und soll 2 Umschläge (frankiert) der Firma zuschicken.

Wäre das ein Fehler? Denn mit dem Gewinncode ist mir der Gewinnpreis von einem Auto/ Twingo od. ca 10000.-€ zugesichert worden!!!

Danke im Voraus 

XE


----------



## jupp11 (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



xeverest schrieb:


> Wäre das ein Fehler? Denn mit dem Gewinncode ist mir der Gewinnpreis von einem Auto/ Twingo od. ca 10000.-€ zugesichert worden!!!


Glaubst du auch an den Osterhasen und  den Weihnachtsmann? Von denen bekommst du das nämlich eher..


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Das gab's schon vor mehr als drei Jahren
Der Netsheriff ermittelt - Seite 2 - netzwelt.de

"Wie sie ihren Gewinn abholen kann erfährt sie erst jetzt: "Bitte, senden Sie einen Brief mit Rückumschlag und zwei 55 Cent-Briefmarken an folgende Adresse: MTN Ltd, Postfach PO-Box 7227, Great Dunmow ( ich buchstabiere: g r e a t, neues Wort, d u n m o w ), CM 61XP UK England. Bitte, fügen Sie einen separaten Zettel mit Ihrem persönlichen Gewinn-Code 7887 hinzu"


----------



## sascha (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Vielleicht sollten wir mal wieder - wie 2003 - ein paar Geschädigte  zusammenholen und ein Sammelverfahren bei der StA anleiern? 2003 bei den Lockanrufen mit 0173-Nummern hat das ja auch ganz gut geklappt. Ein paar Herrschaften guckten jedenfalls damals recht dumm aus der Wäsche, als in der Früh Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft im Türrahmen standen


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

mich hat es jetzt auch erwischt. Gestern Abend. erst die eine nummer, dann die andere... 
Es ist doch unglaublich wie naiv man doch sein kann... bin auch drauf reingefallen, mal sehen was meine Telefonrechnung sagt


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

wurde auch gerade kurz angeklingelt & beim rückruf wurde mir von der lustigen bandstimme verkündet, dass auch ich den twingo gewonnen habe 
ohne angabe einer firma - unseriös..
frei nach dem motto " geschenkt bekommt man nichts " - google befragt.
 nun bin ich hier...

glücklicherweise, hab ich die 09003009011 nicht angerufen


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,

mich haben die am Samstag angerufen und auch ich habe einen Twingo oder 10000€ in bar gewonnen^^.
Ich frage mich nur woher die meine Handynummer haben, steht nicht im Telefonbuch und haben nur ein paar Freunde von mir!?

Sehr merkwürdig! könnte mit dem Datenklau bei t-mobile etwas zu tun haben!?

Falls es eine Sammelklage geben sollte mach ich mit!


----------



## webwatcher (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Falls es eine Sammelklage geben sollte mach ich mit!


Hammelplagen soll es geben,  Sammelklagen nicht 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



sascha schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir mal wieder - wie 2003 - ein paar Geschädigte  zusammenholen und ein Sammelverfahren bei der StA anleiern?


Sammelverfahren - nicht Sammelklage


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Abzocke geht weiter!
> 
> Habe einen Lockanruf von der 01742704073 erhalten. Ich habe  diese Rufnummer angerufen. Da wird ein Renault Twingo verschenkt wenn man bei der 09003009011 anruft.
> Der Anruf soll 1,99€ pro Minute kosten.
> ...



den gleichen anruf habe ich auch gerade bekommen !
bei mir kam der anruf allerdings von dieser nummer: 015224921513 !
ein nettes tonband sagte mir dann das ich soeben ausgelost wurde und einen renault twingo gewonnen habe. nun muß ich nur noch in dem callcenter anrufen damit die meine daten abgleichen können und dann steht das auto vor meiner tür. 
schön wärs, eine SCHWEINEREI is das !!!
ich will gar nich wissen was mich das gespräch zu der handynummer gerade gekostet hat....


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> nun muß ich nur noch in dem callcenter anrufen damit die meine daten abgleichen können


und genau das ist eine Täuschungshandlung. Aber ist es auch betrug? Fragen Sie den Staatsanwalt ihres Vertrauens!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Vorsicht - mit der Rufnummer 0177 9731734 geht das schon wieder los - Glückwunsch, Sie haben einen Renault Twingo gewonnen oder 10.000,- in bar - bitte wenden Sie sich an 09003009011 !!


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

ab jetzt kommen die Anrufe von folgender NUmmer:
0157 75610429

und dann soll man die 

09003009011 anrufen für genau 1,99€ die minute, 

garantiert hat man gewonnen: einen twingo, oder den entsprechenden gegenwert!

besten Gruß an alle!

PS: wers der BNAG melden will, bitte!


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo an Alle!
Habe heute morgen 4.24 Uhr einen Anruf bekommen von der Nummer 01779731734. Erstmal finde ich es unverschämt das die einen mitten in der Nacht aus dem Bett klingeln.Und dann ist noch nicht mal einer Live am Tel. sondern ein Sprachgenerator.Und dieser meinte dann, dass ich einen Renault Twingo oder einen Geldbetrag im Wert des Reno Twingo gewonnen hätte.
Erstmal toll! Doch dann kam der Hammer. Ich wurde darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass ich eine Service Nr. anrufen solle um meine Daten anzugeben. Und d. Anruf würde dann 1,99 € aus dem dt. Festnetz kosten.(d.Tel.Nr.09003009011)
Da wusste ich dann das es sich nur um Abzocke handelt....und dann habe ich nach dieser Tel. Nr. gegooglt und bin auf diese Seite gestoßen.
Liebe Leute da draußen: Fallt bitte nicht auf diese miese Abzocke rein!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lg,Cindy!


----------



## lyselle (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hab heute nacht um kurz vor zwei auch einen Anruf von 01742706860 bekommen. Ich soll auch die 09003009011 für 1,99 Euro pro Minute zurückrufen. ...Echt unverschämt.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo an alle,

Mittwoch abend bekam ich einen Anruf von folgender Nummer : 0157-75610169...

eine Aufzeichnung und der verweiss die 0900 Nummer anzurufen....

Die Dame wollte einfach nicht auflegen...... hat mich gebeten in der Leitung zubleiben... und und und es sei so wichtig.... Sie haben wirklich gewonnen!!

Aber wenn ich das hier so lese kann ich mir das Porto sparen....


Kann ich da persönlich was machen?

Bitte um Antwort

[ edit]


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

und hier die nächste nummer: 0157 75610424
anruf erhalten am: 10.10.08 ca. 11.00 Uhr
"aus spass" mal angerufen: absolute und bodenlose frechheit!
be careful!


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Habe auch grad einen Anruf erhalten - kann ich meinen Gewinn irgendwie einklagen? Habe mal gelesen, dass garantierte Gewinnzusagen verbindlich sind. Natürlich hat die Firma keine Autos zu verschenken, aber kann man da irgendwas rausschlagen?


----------



## xeverest (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

hi all,

möchte noch ergänzend zu meinen Vorrednern folgendes anmerken:

Es werden mit Sicherheit viele Ältere Leute ab 50 J. nicht mitkriegen daß sie geneppt worden sind, denn die ältere Generation tut sich mit dem PC oft schwer.
Außerdem kanns bei dem einen od. anderen schwere Folgen haben, weil man womöglich 10000€ auf den "Kopf haut", die man glaubt zu haben.
Möglicher Herzanfall ab 60J denkbar.

Gruß

XE


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Die haben mich gestern um viertel nach 8 angerufen und heute um 12. Am allermeisten hasse ich, dass da nur ein Band anruft, ein menschliches Wesen könnte sich was anhören....
Ich bekomm eine solche Wut darauf!!! Wohne im schönen Bayern, fühle mich hier sehr sicher. Dafür ists halt fast ein Polizeistaat....Alles machen sie hier, online-durchsuchungen inbegriffen. Nur sowas können sie nicht stoppen.
Ich miete einen Bus und fahre nach Turin! Wer hat Lust mitzukommen? [.......]

LG Münchner


----------



## xeverest (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Shared Cost Services  Serviceruf 01801   FZ   00:01:43 0,0655   04.10.2008 20:51:46 09003 009011  Premium Rate Services  Service 0900   

   00:00:22 1,6722  https://www.webbill.arcor.de/webbil...0+46092545/level2//level3/&origin=WarmBilling04.10.2008 20:53:06 09003 009011  Premium Rate Services  Service 0900   

   00:02:00 3,3445  04.10.2008 21:02:01 09003 009011  Premium Rate Services  Service 0900   

   00:20:59 35,1175 

Wenn man gutgläubig ist, dann sieht es so aus!  1.10€ gespart weil ich den Brief nicht abgeschickt habe.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

habe auch mitten in der nacht einen anruf bekommen, dachte es handelt sich um einen freund der vielleicht betrunken nicht mehr nach hause findet  - aber als ich zurück rufen wollte meldete sich ein band mit meiner angeblichen gewinnbestätigung, und das ich doch bitte 0900-XXXXXXXXX Anrufen soll für schlappe 1,99 €/M. 

Nach allem was ich in dem Forum gelesen habe würde es mich wirklich interessieren ob man sich einen gewissen teil des gewinns einklagen kann... solche organisationen müssen auf die nuss bekommen!!!


mfg 

philipp


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Neue Nummer von der selben Abzocke +491742703964


----------



## Tamelie (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo! Ich bin leider vorgestern auf Firma Azzurro reingefallen. Die erste Nummer, die mich nicht erreichte, lautete: 0174-2707009. Da ich auch gerade stellentechnisch viele Anrufe habe, habe ich auch dummerweise dort angerufen. Das war dann auch die 09003009011. Und da ich beim ersten Anruf auch noch dummerweise einen Tippfehler bei der Bestätigung ins Handy gehauen habe, mußte ich wieder von vorne anfangen (okay - Ich weiß, das ist sehr blöd:roll:!) Also insgesamt würden jetzt Kosten von knapp 95 Euro auf mich zukommen. Habe die BNA nun schon nach aufmerksamer Lektüre in diesem Forum informiert. Allerdings hatte ich da noch keine Adresse des Firmensitzes. Muß ich das jetzt nachmelden?
Wenn das Rechnungsbelegungverbot rückdatiert wird auf den Eingang der ersten Beschwerde, wäre es nett zu wissen, wann denn jemand von Euch das erst Mal da hingeschrieben hat. Auch die Verbraucherzentrale ist informiert.
[......]

Liebe Grüße!
Tanja


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

es rief mich vor etwa 15 minuten ein telefonsystem an mit der ganz klaren ansage, dass meine telefonnummer einen renault twingo gewonnen habe bzw. bargeld im gleichen wert. dieses system behauptete, dass ich zum datenabgleich eine call-center-nummer anrufen müsse, um den gewinn auch zu erhalten. es war die telefonnummer: 0900-3030011. es wurde auch der hinweis gegeben, dass diese rufnummer 1,99 €/minute kosten würde.

daraufhin bekam ich einen gewinn-code mitgeteil der lautet: 11-12-16-10-18-ZZ, den ich auf einem blatt papier schreiben sollte und inklusive einem rückumschlag 1,10 € Porto an folgende anschrift senden soll:

Azzuro Marketing
Castella Postale
Seniora G.R.
Via Arsenale 25/M-N
I-10121 Torino
Italien

Ist wohl nicht ganz koscher, diese sache. hab natürlich ersteinmal sofort nach dieser firma gegoogelt - dumm war nur, diese call-center-nummer überhaupt anzurufen. bin ich wohl ordentlich geneppt worden.

was mache ich jetzt? es sind bestimmt mindestens 5 minuten gespräch, die mir sicherlich mit je 1,99 €/minute in rechnung gestellt werden.

kann ich mich hier an irgendeine instiution wenden, um den schaden zu beheben?

hinweise gern via e-mail an: [edit]

mein name lautet: [ edit]


----------



## xeverest (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

hi,

ja, dürfte etwa 30 € teuer gewesen sein.
Habe schon etwas gegoogle, aber bleibt nur eine Klage und das setzt voraus, daß den Betrugsverdacht NACHWEIST!

Azzuro Marketing
Castella Postale
Seniora G.R.
Via Arsenale 25/M-N
I-10121 Torino
Italien


CYA

EX


----------



## cicojaka (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> was mache ich jetzt?


Das, was Du hier beschrieben hast, schreibts Du in eine Mail an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de mit Deinem Namen und Deiner Anschrift und bittest darum, gegen die Firma vorzugehen, diese und andere Nummern der Firma zu sperren sowie ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot zu verhängen.

Merke Dir die 0900-Nummer und schaue nach, ob die Bundesnetzagentur ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot verhängt. Das wird hier bekannt gegeben:
Bundesnetzagentur | Liste eingeleiteter Maßnahmen

Strafanzeige hat nur dann Aussicht auf Erfolg, wenn Du einen Staatsanwalt findest, der in der Aussage eine Täuschung sieht, obwohl der Minutenpreis angesagt wird.


----------



## cicojaka (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Tamelie schrieb:


> Habe die BNA nun schon nach aufmerksamer Lektüre in diesem Forum informiert. Allerdings hatte ich da noch keine Adresse des Firmensitzes. Muß ich das jetzt nachmelden?


Man kann davon ausgehgen, dass die Bundesnetzagentur ihre 0900-Datenbank selbst bedienen kann. Vielleicht dauert das bei der Behörde etwas länger als bei uns, aber... die kriegen das schon hin


----------



## Tamelie (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Das ist ja schön. Dann kann man ja hoffen :-D! Vielen Dank!


----------



## cicojaka (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> daraufhin bekam ich einen gewinn-code mitgeteil der lautet: 11-*12*-16-*10*-18-ZZ


Übrigens:
12 und 10 steht für 12.10., die anderen Ziffern für die Uhrzeit (16:18?)

die 11 weiß ich nicht (könnte auch 16:11:18 oder 16:18:11 heissen)
hat jmd noch einen anderen Code anzubieten? Mit dem Code hätte man dann wohl zur anrufenden Nummer gleich die Adresse. Das macht den Datensatz kostbarer für die Azzurri vom Bodensee...

PS: Ich habe mir die Ansage angehört. Man hat einen Renault Twingo gewonnen *oder einen Geldpreis in Höhe von bis zum Gegenwert*.

Der springende Punkt ist für mich die Täuschung über den weiteren Ablauf. "Sie müssen lediglich einige Angaben machen, damit wir ihren Gewinn zustellen können"

Genau darin liegt die Täuschungshandlung. So. Da ist es dann auch egal, ob es einen Gewinn gibt, denn man wird *wegen dieser Täuschung* im Hinblick auf den Anruf _irregeführt_, weil man nämlich wegen der Täuschung und Irreführung von einer falschen Voraussetzung über die Konsequenz der _Vermögensverfügung_ ausgeht, die man (aus freien Stücken) macht: Nämlich des Anrufs unter 0900 für 1,99/Minute. Also kommt es zu einer _Beschädigung des Vermögens.
_
Die _Absicht_ der rechtswidrigen Bereicherung dürfte unumstritten sein, zumal es seit Jahren thematisiert wurde. 

Die _Kausalität_ ist auch gegeben: Weil man _mindestens_ über die Höhe der Anrufgebühren getäuscht wird (wenn nicht zusätzlich über die Sache mit dem sicheren Gewinn) ruft man da an und es kommt zu einem Vermögensschaden (wenn man davon ausgeht, dass keine Täuschung über den Gewinn an sich stattfindet, muß der Anrufer ja bis zum Ende bei der 0900 dran bleiben, um einen Gewinn zu haben. Auch während dieses Anrufs heisst es ja bekanntermaßen immer weder "jetzt nur noch dies, jetzt nur noch das" - alles aufgebaut auf der bewussten Irrefdührung, es handle sich um einen kurzen Anruf, um die Zustellung des Gewinnes zu ermöglichen)

Warum kein Staatsanwalt dieser Argumentation folgen will, weiß ich nicht.
Oder hat diese Argumentation etwa noch gar niemand vorgetragen???


----------



## Tamelie (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Jau! Meiner war 09191056. Also dann: 9.10. 19.56Uhr? Falls Du die gebrauchen kannst: Viel Spaß!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Betrugsversuch durch TELEWIN*

Wir bekamen heute gegen 19.30uhr auf unserem handy einen Anruf mit der Bitte die 0900... anzurufen zwecks gewinn  von der fa. TELEWIN eines twingos oder 10.000 euro barauszahlung.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Bitte das bei der Bundesnetzagentur melden, nicht (nur) hier.

Was anderes...

"und für die Zustellung ihres Gewinns benötigen wir jetzt lediglich noch einige Angaben. Sie erhalten deshalb jetzt gleich die Telefonnummer von unserem Callcenter. Dort wartet man bereits auf ihren Rückruf (.....) Der Anruf kostet nur 1,99 Euro pro Minte aus dem deutschen Festnetz. Wie gesagt, ohne die fehlenden Angaben können wir ihnen den Gewinn leider nicht zustellen"

Also: Wie wird das dargestellt?
Wie ein kurzer Anruf, bei dem man lediglich die Adresse angibt ("ihre Telefonnummer wurde ausgelost" --> daraus folgt: die brauchen wegen des Gewinns halt noch die Adresse)

"nur noch kurz", "gleich haben sie's geschafft" "jetzt sind wir schon fast am Ende" - dieses Gelaber hört man dann, wenn man die 0900 anruft.

Also bitte: Das wird jeder so auffassen, als wäre das ein kurzer Anruf zur Adressabklärung.
Und das genau ist für mich eine geschickt gemachte Täuschung. Warum versucht man nicht, das mal einen Richter klären zu lassen? 

TELEWIN - diese Firma gibt es nicht. TELEMAR - so heisst die Firma, der die Webseite der "Azzurro Marketing" gehört. Es dürfte aber kein Verhörer sein - die sagen schon Telewin.

Das hat Tradition:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...-post108682.html?highlight=telewin#post108682


----------



## giggi (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo auch,

habe gestern auch einen Twingo bzw. Bargeld in entsprechender Höhe gewonnen. Die Umschläge habe ich allerdings noch nicht abgeschickt. Man fragt sich ja anschl. schon, ob man geistig umnachtet war, da auch noch anzurufen. Könnte mich jetzt in den Allerwertesten beißen. Da kommt doch hoffentlich nichts nach, oder? Einige Fragen habe ich natürlich mit "Ja" beantwortet. Die könnten da ja jetzt eine Frage zwischenschalten und ich antworte auf die Frage "Sie möchten eine Krabbeldecke für 1000 € kaufen" mit "ja"? Da ist die Telefonrechnung noch das kleinere Problem. Die BnetzA habe ich angemailt und Adresse und Tel.-Nr. der Firma genannt.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Bei mir kam der Twingo-Lockruf von der 015203570208.

Verweis dann auf die 09003009011.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,
bei mir war es die Rufnummer 09003007701 die ich gaaanz dringend zurückrufen sollte.
Was ich natürlich nicht tun werde.

Die Ansage ist recht clever gemacht und etwas "unbedarftere" Mitmenschen könnten durchaus darauf hereinfallen.

Ungefäherer Wortlaut:
"Sie haben einen Renault Twingo im Wert von 10.000 EUR gewonnen oder einen Geldbetrag bis zu der genannten Höhe." 
Hierbei sind natürlich "bis zu" die Schlüsselwörter, somit kommt auch jeder Betrag unter 10.000 EUR als Gewinn in Frage. 
Übrigens, wer sich Hoffnungen auf das Auto macht, das Einklagen eines Gewinns bei einer ausländischen Firma ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.

Am besten die Nummer unter rufnummernmissbrauch(äd)bnetza.de melden und dann solche Anrufe vom AB löschen und ganz schnell vergessen.

Bis die Tage
Ernst


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

bei mit hat auch diese nummer "01779731734" angerufen bzw einmal durchklingeln lassen...
ich hab dann einfach mal ne sms zurück geschrieben...kommen da große sms kosten auf mich zu oder ist das ganz normal??
schön gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich wurde gestern auch auf meinem Handy von folgender Nummer angeklingelt: 01745374788.

Als ich die Nummer daraufhin zurückrief, erzählte mir auch eine Männerstimme vom Band, dass ich einen Renault oder halt das Bargeld gewonnen habe und das ja noch meine Daten gebraucht werden und ich auch im Call Center (0900 3009011) anrufen soll, etc. Eine Firma wurde dabei aber nicht genannnt.

Mir war schon klar, dass das eine Abzocke ist, aber es gibt immer noch viel zu viele Menschen, die darauf herein fallen!

Ich frage mich, wie die an meine Nummer rangekommen sind, weil ich die nie irgendwo angebe! Verkaufen denn Mobilfunkanbieter die Kundennummern?

Mich ärgert diese Dreistigkeit, dass sie einen einfach anklingeln! In meinem Bekanntenkreis ist das nämlich üblich, wenn jemand kein Guthaben hat. Also am Besten gar nicht mehr Nummern zurückrufen...

Habe diese Seite hier auch durch das googlen der 0900-Nummer gefunden und bin sehr froh, dass es solche Seiten gibt, die einen aufklären! Vielen Dank für die Infos.


----------



## jack 0162 (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,
ich wurde auch von dieser Nummer angerufen und habe auch einen Gewinncode bekommen.
Er lautet 32-16-11-10-16-ZZ.
Kann ich Gerichtlich dagegen vor gehen und den Gewinn einklagen?
Mfg 
Ps.Danke schon im Voraus für die Antworten!


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

ACHTUNG!!!!!!

Die [edit] haben die Nummer geändert..

Sie lautet nun 0900-3009011.

Genau der selbe Text.. Genau das selbe Verspechen!!!!

Das diese Leute ungestraft davon kommen. Auf diese Masche fallen tausende rein!!!!!

Die angegebene Adresse dort lautet: Azzurro Marketing, Casella Postale, [ edit] , Via Arsenal 25/M-N, I-10121 Torino Italien...

Ich weiß das ,weil meine Omi auf den gleichen Mist reingefallen ist!!!!
Das wünsche ich Niemandem!
Liebe Grüße
eure Eva


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Tja bei mir habe die auf dem HANDYangerufen- woher meine Nummer bekant ist ist mir nur ein Rätsel..auch mir wurde ein Auto oder Sachpreise in versch.Kategorien mit einem Wert von bis zu 10 000 € angeboten. 
Nur habe ich direkt nach dem namen der Frau gefragt. MARLIS SCHULZE hies es dann...ich soll nun einen Briefumschlag mit rückantwort nach italien schicken. Das das ganze auch notariell beglaubigt sei meinte sie auch.nun stellt sich mir die Frage- tun oder nicht tun?Den durch den Satz "notariell beglaubigt" hab ich doch eigentlich guteKarten oder?? die Nummer hab ich auch : 0900 300 90 11

Schwierig schwierig...


----------



## jupp11 (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Den durch den Satz "notariell beglaubigt" hab ich doch eigentlich guteKarten


Klar sogar mit päpstlichem Segen :scherzkeks:

Aus dem Alter für Christkind und Osterhase bis du aber doch wohl schon raus ?


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Kleiner Denkanstoß: Am Ende des Gewinnspiels wird es einen einklagbaren Gewinn geben. Na - und das Gewinnspiel endet wann?


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

hallo Leute,

habe heute auch gegen 17 uhr ein kurzes anklingel bekommen, mit der Handynummer 01742706746! habe gegen abend dann zurückgerufen weil das bis da hin ja noch keine auffällige nummer is. 

hätte ja auch nen kunde sein können. 

gegen Abend habe ich dann diese zurückgerufen. dann ging es weiter, ich hätte gewonnen! einen Twingo oder 10 000 euro bla bla! 
dafür sollte ich dann die 09003009011 anrufen! 

das habe ich Naürlich nicht gemacht!
das ist glaube nur ne abzocke!!

all so ist Vorsicht angesagt!!!

Gruß sw


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

jetzt nimmst du den posting, ergänt deinen Namen und deine Anschrift und schickst es an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de
Sonst hättest Du es nämlich - verzeih bitte - erst gar nicht posten brauchen.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

aso, ok! 

schon erledigt! 

Danke! 

sw


----------



## adam2008 (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Betrugsversuch durch TELEWIN*

hallo ,hab frage
zum thema telefonmissbrauch von firma Azzuro!!
ich hatte auch diesen gleichen anruf heute und ich idiot hab da auch angerufen und es mir angehört aber dannach aufgelegt! wie bist du denn vorgeganngen jetzt? hast du sie angeklagt und wenn ja was ist daraus geworden??? das würde mich sehr interessieren!  ich überleg ob ich anzeige erstatten soll!
antworte bitte!
gruss
adam


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

@adam.

Du hast dort angerufen. Was hast Du gedacht, wie lange der Anruf für 1,99 Euro/min dauert?
Warum hast Du gedacht, dass der Anruf so lange dauern würde, wie du gedacht hast? Weil die sagten "um einige Angaben zu ergänzen"?

Falls ja: Darauf würde ich einen Betrugsvorwurf gründen. Du wusstest nicht, dass man da lange anrufen muß.

ansonsten:
Meldung an Bundesnetzagentur und dann in etwa 6 Wochen schauen (oder hier nachfragen) ob es ein "Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot" gab. Das würde bedeuten, dass *rückwirkend* die Inkassierung der Gebühren verboten wird. Dann bekommst Du das Geld wieder, denke ich. Auch hier gilt: Dann noch einmal hier fragen (oder bei der Bundesnetzagentur)


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

ach so, sorry... du hast ja nur zurück gerufen und nicht die teure Nummer angerufen. 
Dann beschwer dich bei der Bundesnetzagentur. mehr geht nur mit viel mehr Aufwand


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo, ich habe am 16.10.08 um 07:31 Uhr ebenfalls einen Anruf erhalten, der mich zur Servicehotline 09003009011 weitervermitteln wollte, damit ich den "gewonnenen" Renault Twingo oder 10.000€ bekomme. Die Telefonnummer der anrufenden Computerstimme war diesmal 0160/6737971.

Schöne Grüße an alle!!


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich habe heute nacht um 2 Uhr 54 (!) einen Anruf von der Nummer +49 1745383239 bekommen mit der gleichen Aufforderung, die 09003009011 anzurufen, weil ich ein Twingo gewonnen haben soll. Ich frage mich, wie die zu meiner Handynummer gekommen sind. Weiß jemand, was mein Anruf auf die erste Nummer (0174...) vom Handy ungefähr gekostet haben kann? Ich habe die zweite Nummer dann natürlich nicht angerufen und statdessen die Nummer in Google eingegeben und diese Seite gefunden.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hi, hatte soeben auch ein Anruf. Hat denn schon mal einer den Brief dahingeschickt? Würde mich mal Interessieren ob ich den Twingo in meinem Rücksendeumschlag zugeschickt bekomme.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

hallo, habe gestern gegen 20:26 uhr auch einen anruf der nummer +491742706746 erhalten!
dachte es wär ein kumpel der ein neues handy hat etc. hab halt zurückgerufen, aber dann kahm sofort die computerstimme "schön dass sie zurückgerufen haben bla bla bla" dann hab ich sofort aufgelegt!!

also ich hab da vielleicht 10 sek telefoniert!
was sollte ich da jetzt tun?


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: [......] durch TELEWIN*

Wir; Fam. Perez....deshalb würden wir uns gerne dazu gesellen und dir helfen....
Mail mich unter: [email****@hotmail.de[/email]

Mit freundlichen Gruß sarah


_Modinfo:_
Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Nutzungsbedingungen


> Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Betroffene bitte eine Mail mit Namen, Anschrift und Beschreibung des Vorganges an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de schicken.
Die _Wattestäbchen_ sollen ja angeblich sogar hier mitlesen, aber man braucht halt die Beschwerden und erst wenn genügend gesammelt sind, übersteigt das motivierende Element der Beschwerden manchmal die Gesetze der Trägheit.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: [........] durch TELEWIN*

hi,

bei mir wurde das ungefeahr gleich gemacht.....

bei mir wurde auf mein handy geklingelt dann hab ich kurz darauf die nummer 015203567164 zurueckgerufen wo mich ein anrufsbeantworter aufklearte die nummer 09003009011 anzuufen. das hab ich gemacht und dort erwartete mich eine dame. sie haben ein renault twingo im wert von 10.000 euro gewonnen oder das geld...... es ist absolut wahr als ich fragte ob ich grad verarscht werde. sie fragte mich zich dumme sachen wie was fuer ein handy ich hab welchen anbieter ob ich damit zufrieden wer aber irgendwie kamen mir diese fragen sinnlos vor.... naja nach ungefahr 16 min gab sie mir dann ein gewinnercode denn solle ich in einem breifumschag reinlegen welcher an mich adressiert sein muss und den wiederrum in einem briefumschlag reinmachen der an azzuro marketing in turin ...... gesendet werden...... ich hab dann nochmal gesagt das ich das nicht gleaube und die so ja sie werden schon sehn... dann hab ich gefragt wieso die firma in italien ist, worauf sie sagte das es in deutschland zu teuer ist und die nach italien gezogen sind...... und der ganze schrott halt.... 

wear cool wenn jemand mir sagen wuerde ob es jetzt nun wirklich wahr ist oder was da jetzt so dran ist.... danke


----------



## cicojaka (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: [........] durch TELEWIN*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> wear cool wenn jemand mir sagen wuerde ob es jetzt nun wirklich wahr ist oder was da jetzt so dran ist.... danke


Na freilich ist das wahr. Bitte vergrößere vorsichtshalber Deinen Briefkasten, damit der Twingo, den die Dir in dem Kuvert schicken, auch reinpasst.
Um Dir die Wartezeit zu verkürzen, kannst Du ja die 414 Beiträge in diesem Thread mal überfliegen.

Um es etwas ernster auszudrücken: Angeblich gibt es da schon den Twingo, wenn das Gewinnspiel vorbei ist - aber hast Du denn irgendwo mitgekriegt, wann es vorbei ist? 2011 vielleicht? Oder doch erst 2017?

Fasse den Vorfall zusammen, sende das mit Namen & Anschrift an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de und hoffe, dass ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot verhängt wird. Dann darf Dir niemand Gebühren für den Anruf in Rechnung stellen. Die Chance auf den Twingo hast Du dann (wenn Du den Gewinncode tatsächlich einsetzt, der im übrigen das Datum und die Uhrzeit des Anrufs enthält) ohne Geldzahlung gewahrt.
Allerdings gebe ich zu bedenken, dass man dann zu Deiner Telefonnummer auch die Adresse hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,hier ist die Momo, hatte vor zwei tagen auch solch einen anruf, die nummer war folgende,01623662883.
mir wurde dann auch erzählt ich hätte einen twingo oder 10.000 gewonnen.
und irgendwie habe ich das auch geglaubt,hatte auch frau marlis schulze am telefon,die mir zu 100 % ZUSICHERTE, das ich es wirklich gewonnen habe.
und die 10.000 könnte ich wirklich gut gebrauchen.
und ich habe auch die briefumschläge abgeschickt, nach torino.
die nette dame sagte mir es würde 8-12 wochen dauern bis ich mein gewinn bekomme.
was soll ich denn jetzt tun.?????
das darf doch nicht wahr sein, ist das denn wirklich nur verarsche?????


----------



## webwatcher (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ist das denn wirklich nur verarsche?????


ja.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Habe gerade diesen "Lockanruf" erhalten. War neugierig und habe auch alle Fragen beantwortet. Habe auch noch auch darauf hingewiesen, dass ich sehr skeptisch bin ob ich tatsächlich einen Renault twingo bzw. 10.000,- Euro gewonnen hätte oder ob die nur durch meinen Anruf verdienen würden. Es sind ca. 26,-Euro für die zusammen gekommen, da ich mit einer Dame ca. 13 Minuten á 1,99/Minute telefoniert habe. Auch ich soll einen an mich addressierten Rückumschlag fertig machen machen und diesen zusammen mit einem Gewinncode an Azzurro Marketing in Italien senden.
Ich bin auf diese Masche hereingefallen, da ich gestern bei Stefan Raabs Gewinnspiel (Turmspringen) mitgemacht habe und dort telefonisch angegeben habe, dass ich an weiteren Gewinnspielen interessiert sei, deshalb war ich der Meinung, ich hätte jetzt tatsächlich was gewonnen.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn - ich bin jetzt sauer auch mich selber, dass ich nicht vorher auf dieser Internetseite nachgeschaut habe.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,

ich habe auch einen Twingo gewonnen. Um den gewinn zu erhalten soll ich die 09003030011 anrufen. Zuteilungsnehmer ist die bekannte C.C. aus Turin.

Link zur BNetza-Datenbank
Reg TP - Regulierungsbehrde fr Telekommunikation und Post

lg


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Auch ich wurde heute von der 01742706860 einmal angeklingelt. Bei Rückruf: "Sie haben... gewonnen". Hab gleich aufgelegt. Trotzdem sollte man ermitteln, wer dahinter steckt.


----------



## firefoxfan (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Anderer Anbieter diesmal:
MWZ Medien Werbung AG
Chamerstraße 172
6301 Zug

Gewinnanruf 20.10.08 ca 19:50 Ortsnetz 06821

Hallo und herzlich willkommen ...
Da Sie sich bei unserem Gewinnspiel eingetragen haben, dürfen wir Ihnen mitteilen, das Ihre Rufnummer mit der Endziffer 2039 ausgelost worden ist für eine Traumreise an die türkische Riviera.
Um Ihren Gewinn auszuhändigen, brauchen wir noch einige Angaben. Wählen Sie dazu die Rufnummer
090 051 050 97
Ich wiederhole:
090 051 050 97
Dieser Anruf kostet Sie nur 1,99 Euro aus dem Festnetz der Deutschen Telekom.
......

Beschwerde an BNetzA ist raus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Das ist eine schweizerische Gesellschaft, die vermutlich aus den Löchern im Käse besteht
MWZ Medien Werbung AG, CH-170.3.003.725-6 - HR-Monitor

An deren früherem Domizil in der legendär zu nennenden "Baarerstrasse 135" sind ein paar weitere Firmen beheimatet. 

Aber auch an der neuen Adresse dürften erstaunlich viele Firmennamen am Briefkasten stehen.

Man kennt die Firma schon länger, womöglich.

Man kennt die Firma einschlägig, ganz sicher.

Jedes Schweizer Käseloch kriegt in Deutschland Mehrwertnummern. Traurige Realität und Folge unfähiger Regulierer.


----------



## Die Schöne (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo Ihr alle,
habe soeben einen Anruf auf meinen Handy erhalten, das eigentlich nirgends registriert ist, dass ich folgende Tel. Nr. anrufen sollte , ich habe einen Renault Twingo oder 10.000.--€ gewonnen. Tel.Nr.: 0900 301 0007

Habe da auch angerufen, da ja mein Handy normalerweise nicht registriert ist. Da wurde mir gesagt der Anruf kostet 1,99€ ab dem Piepton. Was ich auch zur Kenntnis nahm und wurde dann weiterverbunden an Herrn B. 

Dieser wollte zum Vergleich noch einmal meine Handynummer, meine Namen und mein Geburtsdatum wissen. Er stellte auch noch ein paar allgemeine Fragen, wie z.B. ob ich gerne verreise, ob ich verheiratet bin, ob ich Kinder oder Haustiere besitze, ob ich Sport oder Abenteuersendungen im Fernsehen sehe und noch ein paar Andere.
Dann sagte er der Datenabgleich sei erfolgreich und ich solle meinen Gewinncode notieren, den er mich auch noch zur Sicherheit wiederholden ließ.
Das alles soll ich nun an die euch bereits bekannte Adresse zu Signora R. senden, das heißt ich soll einen Umschlag frankiert mit 1,10€ und meiner Adresse sowie einen Brief mit meiner Adresse und nur dem Gewinncode an die bekannte Adresse in Italien senden. Von dort käme dann mein Gewinn.Das habe ich natürlich nicht gemacht sondern bin im Internet auf die suche gegangen.
Und so habe ich jetzt 8 Min. vertelefoniert und bin so 16.--€ losgeworden.
Das heißt diese Masche läuft immer noch.
Wer kann mir jetzt sagen was man dagegen tun kann. Denn genau wegen so etwas habe ich mein Handy nicht registrieren lassen.

Freue mich auf euer feedback
Gruß Die Schöne


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo
habe grade Anruf bekommen und da...Sie haben ein Renault Twingo gewonen oder 10.000 €
Habe ich aber Glück das es Internet gibt!!!!!!!!!Weil den tel.nummer angegeben und habe auf diese Seite gelandet. Mit Gewinn - VERASCH.....Last Euch nicht reinlegen!!!!!!!!!
COOki


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Bitte Beschwerde an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de (mit Namen, Anschrift, Beschreibung des Vorfalles, beworbener 0900-Nr)
sonst trifft es nächste Woche andere Leute, nur weil die eine andere beworbene Nummer haben und diese hier noch nicht steht.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Hast Du einen Code bekommen? Oder wie geht es jetzt weiter? Welche Nummer hast Du wann angerufen? Schreibe hier bitte möglichst genau, was Du gefragt wurdest und von wem. Sprecher oder Sprecherin? Wirkliche Person oder Maschine?
> Danke.



Ich hab auch so einen anruf bekommen die haben mir auch nur persönliche sachen gefragt, und nicht den grund ´genannt.
bei mir war das eine maschiene die gesprochen hat.ich muss jetzt die telfon rechnung dafür bezahlen.
das ist alles nur abzocke! also wenn jemand einen anruf von azzuru marketing bekommen sollte dann rate ich ihnen ihn nicht zurück zu rufen.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

habe auch ein anruf bekommen habe mir das an gehört ca. 10 min. lang das ist einfach nicht 
zu glauben. die wollten so ziehmlich alles wiesen adresse,tel.,geburtsdatum, usw. 
bin zwar die 20-30 euro los aber werde für andere leute vorgericht gehen .
es gibt auch elter leute die wo da rein falle und bei denen tuts noch mehr weh.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich habe auch einen anruf bekommen um 1:00Uhr nachts! 
zumglück war mein handy aus
Als ich zurückgerufen habe kamm die computer stimme und hat gesagt das ich gewonnen habe


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo
Ich habe gerade diesen anruf mit der computerstimme erhalten und sollte auch diese nummer 09003030011 anrufen.
wie toll wäre es dieses auto zugewinnen.........Ich war hin und her gerissen anzurufen..----dank dieser tollen seite fällt mir nun die entscheidung einfach-ICH RUFE NICHT ZURÜCK....


danke euch


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Bitte Beschwerde an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de (mit Namen, Anschrift, Beschreibung des Vorfalles, beworbener 0900-Nr)


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

So, jetzt hats mich auch erwischt. Hab auch die Gewinnzusage über den Twingo bzw. 10000€ erhalten. Die Nummer lt. 0900-3009091. Ich Depp hab auch noch zurückgerufen und hab 12 Minuten mit einer Dame mit osteuropäischen Dialekt geredet. Hab den Vorfall der Bundesnetzargentur gemeldet.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

HallO

Hab auch so einen anruf bekommen.Mir hat man auf den ab geredet(computerstimme).
Hätte zurückgerufen.aber bin nicht durchgekommen.Was hat dir die dame erzählt?Womöglich lauter mist.Damit es recht teuer wird?
Gruss Max


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hab den Vorfall der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet.


Richtig so. Jetzt kann die Bundesnetzagentur tätig werden - und wenn man es nicht versehentlich vergisst, wirst Du auch davon erfahren. Wenn Du hier im Forum in ca. 4-6 Wochen nachfragst und die Nummer nennst, können wir das auch für Dich nachschauen. Dann schadet die Schusseligkeit der Behörde Dir wenigstens nicht und wir können hier in aller Ruhe Beamtenwitze austauschen


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,

auch ich erhielt einen Anruf mit "Sie haben gewonnen!" 

Das war die Handy nummer: 015224921513 
Dann hies es ich soll die Nummer anrufen und die Daten vergleichen: 09003010007

Habe es gleich der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet!!!!

Wo haben die meine Nummer her????!!!!

Lg Julia


----------



## sascha (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Wo haben die meine Nummer her????!!!!

Wenn man von 0171-1111111 bis 0179-9999999 alles durchprobiert, wird deine Nummer wohl irgendwann mit dabei sein...


----------



## webwatcher (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/vermis...er-abzocke-am-telefon/gewinnspiel-betrug.html


> So gemein werden Rentner am Telefon abgezockt
> 1 Million verbotene Anrufe. Jeden Tag. Nach der Abzocke mit Kaffeefahrten werden nun immer mehr Deutsche mit miesen Telefon-Tricks reingelegt. Mit dubiosen Versprechen („Sie haben garantiert 1500 Euro gewonnen“) locken Glücksspiel-Anbieter ihre Opfer in die Falle.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



> Hinter der Abzock-Nummer steckt der Unternehmer Axel A. (41). Er betreibt vier Firmen. Gegen ihn laufen bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf derzeit 17 Ermittlungsverfahren. Staatsanwalt J.  M.: „Allen Verfahren liegen Betrugsanzeigen zugrunde.“
> 
> Auch die Bundesnetzagentur ermittelt gegen die Firma von Axel A. Der wollte sich gegenüber BILD nicht äußern.


Ach, wer hier im Forum mitliest, kennt den Herrn A ja sicherlich schon Jahre.
Das ist aber nicht diese "Gut, dass wir sie doch noch erreicht haben"-Masche. 

Ach, früher...

Super 77 Gesellschaft für Lotto-Tippgemeinschaften mbH
Gesellschafter / Eigentümer:  SOS InterNet AG Gesellschafter Lugano EUR 100000,-  *Interglobe AG Gesellschafter Basel EUR 100000,- * Management:  *Ar*, A* Axel Geschäftsführer* (alleinvertretungsberechtigt) *** 47798 Krefeld

-->
http://www.jur-abc.de/cms/index.php?id=558

Für die in der BILD thematisierte Geschichte empfehle ich den Suchbegriff "Ratingen"
Da findet sich hier z.B. dann das hier


> ...vielleicht bräuchten die deutschen Behörden manchmal ein wenig bessere Brain Concepts...
> Oder mehr Wühlmäuse vom Kaliber eines federico?
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=62347&highlight=brain+concepts#post62347
> (dann könnte man sich auch den Streit darüber sparen, was man an Ergebnissen öffentlich posten darf und was nicht)
> ...



Zum anderen Abzockerimperium gibt es heute auch einen Artikel:
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3490438



> "In Österreich haben wir seit einiger Zeit Ruhe vor Gewinn-Schreiben", sagt Peter K*,, Leiter des Bereichs "Recht" bei der VKI. In Österreich haben "Gewinner" in mehreren Fällen das ihnen Versprochene erfolgreich eingeklagt, *mit juristischer Rückendeckung der dortigen Verbraucherschützer*[sic!]. Gewinne im Wert von rund fünf Millionen Euro habe das Bruckberger Imperium auszahlen müssen. Auf eigenes Risiko sei eine solche Klage nicht zu empfehlen, rät K*. Laut K* befasst sich das Strafkammergericht Wien seit langem mit den Geschäften, wegen des Verdachts des gewerbsmäßigen Betruges. Der "Zangenangriff", zivilrechtlich und strafrechtlich, habe Wirkung gezeigt,* fortan hätten B*s um Österreich einen Bogen gemacht*.
> 
> Die WVD Direktverkauf GmbH vermeldete für 2005 einen Jahresumsatz von 19,3 Millionen Euro.



*Nur über die Sie-haben-gewonnen-Bande ist seit dem Beitrag zur Düsseldorf-Connection von Netsherrif A*L* nichts mehr veröffentlicht worden. Schade, immerhin gibt es inzwischen noch viel viel mehr Infos als 2005... über diese worldwide ventures...*


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo, habe heute einen anruf von der nummer 01742711518 erhalten. hab das nicht gehört, anruf in abwesenheit. ich natürlich...`nummer kennste nicht, rufste mal zurück könnte ja was wichtiges sein...`! also angerufen, geht eine computerstimme ran..`hallo sie sind der glückliche gewinner eines renault twingo....oder 10000€ in bar....bitte rufen sie diese nummer an...09003010007..um ihre daten abzugleichen...sonst kann ihnen der gewinn nicht zugesprochen werden..! 
BOOAH VOLL DIE ABZOCKE!! MUSS MAN JETZ SCHON 3x ÜBERLEGEN OB MAN EINE HANDYNUMMER ZURÜCKRUFT DIE MAN NICHT KENNT??!!
LANGSAM KANN MAN HIER IN DEUTSCHLAND ECHT MACHEN WAS MAN WILL..........
NEEE SOO NICHT!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> NEEE SOO NICHT!!!


Gute Einstellung 
Dann schreibe zusammen, was passiert ist - und ab an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de - Deinen Namen und Deine Anschrift nicht vergessen.


----------



## HarryHansen (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Guten Tag an alle!

Auch ich Trottel habe heute einen solchen Anruf bekommen. Der Anruf lief nach dem selben Schema ab, wie hier von einigen Usern beschrieben.

Leider habe ich diese Seite erst nach meinem Anruf aufgesucht. Nun ist das Kind bereits in den Brunnen gefallen. Der Rentner am anderen Ende der 0900-Nummer erklärte mir in klarem Hochdeutsch, was ich nun zu tun habe. 

Macht es in irgendeiner Weise Sinn, die Umschläge nach Turin zu senden, oder werde ich die Post als unzustellbar zurückerhalten?

Was genau soll ich jetzt tun?

Soll ich die Sache meinem Anwalt übergeben, oder hat sie keine Aussicht auf Erfolg. Bin grundsätzlich bereit, gegen diese Betrügereien vorzugehen. Leider ist mir noch nicht ganz klar, wie ich das gestalten soll.

By the way: Die Nummer, die ich wählte war: 0900-3009091

Wer kann mir helfen?

Vielen Dank ...

HarryHansen


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Leute, warum ruft ihr denn da nur zurück? Ich habe heute auch so einen Anruf von 09003010007 bekommen und habe mir sofort folgende Gedanken gemacht: 
1. Die Computerstimme ist einen Computerstimme, das ist schon mal ein Hinweis auf ein zumindest unhöfliches, eher verdächtiges Geschäftsgebahren. 
2. Trotz der langen Rede hat die Stimme mit keinem Hinweis einen Firmennamen oder den Namen einer Privatperson genannt.
3. Der Rückruf sollte 1,99 € kosten - jede Minute! Selbst bei ein paar Cent wäre ich schon mißtrauisch geworden.
4. Wer hat denn bitteschön was zu verschenken und bemüht sich dafür auch noch derart dringend um einen Rückruf?!
Leute, denkt nach, bevor ihr so einen Rückruf startet! Am meisten entsetzt war ich, als ich las, dass ein Rückrufer auch noch 12 Minuten diskutiert hat. Macht (mindestens) 24,- €. Das bezeichne ich als Strafgebühr für Leute, die vorher nicht nachdenken.
Falls Axel A. (41), der dann wohl offenbar hinter den kriminellen Anrufen steckt, das hier auch lesen sollte: Dumm gelaufen, was? Selbst wenn Sie das Muster ändern, Kohle werden Sie immer irgendwann verlangen, das werden Sie äußern müssen - und da die meisten Leute für nichts oder fast nichts (außer einem dämlichen "Versprechen") auch nichts zahlen, werden Sie wohl früher oder später arbeiten gehen müssen. Falls Sie noch einen Job finden ...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Auch ich bin so ein Trottel, der zurückgerufen hat. Ich dachte, den Spaß gönn ich mir, wird schon nicht so teuer werden. Ich habe in letzter Zeit mehrere Gewinnspiele mitgemacht, bei denen es Autos gab. (Ich brauch dringend ein Neues!) Deshalb habe ich mir auch nichts dabei gedacht. Hätte ja sein können. 
Bei mir war die Handy-Nummer: 0174-2707281 und die Nummer, die ich zurückrufen sollte 0900-3010007. Selbst als ich sagte, der Anruf würde mir zu teuer, wurde mir versichert, dass mein Gewinn mit Sicherheit höher ist, als die anfallenden Telefonkosten. Ich wurde über die angeblichen Sponsoren befragt. Allesamt Mobilfunk- und Internetanbieter. Nach ca. 10 min habe ich gesagt, dass ich keine Zeit mehr habe, da ich einen dringenden Termin habe. Und: die Dame hat es geschafft mich weitere 4 Minuten am Höhrer zu halten. Am Ende kam dann mein Gewinncode (45-29-19-10-24-zz) und die hier oft benannte Adresse.
Nun ja, was bleibt mir anderes übrig, als mich ebenfalls an die bnetza zu wenden und zu hoffen, dass ich den Scheiß vielleicht wenigsten nicht noch teuer bezahlen muss.

Übrigens konnte mir die Dame am Telefon sogar sagen, das ich meinen Handyvertrag bei Vodafone habe, obwohl man das heute nicht mehr unbedingt an der Nummer erkennen kann!? Das ist schon merkwürdig, oder?


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Für alle die daran Interessiert sind wie sich so ein Band anhört, bzw. für alle anderen zum Vergleich hier eine Aufnahme:

http://www.modulstyle.com/01742704073.wav

bzw:

http://www.modulstyle.com/01742704073.rar


Hatte gerade auch so einen Anruf. Zurückgerufen, 0900 Nummer gehört, aufgelegt. 
Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Hast Du einen Code bekommen? Oder wie geht es jetzt weiter? Welche Nummer hast Du wann angerufen? Schreibe hier bitte möglichst genau, was Du gefragt wurdest und von wem. Sprecher oder Sprecherin? Wirkliche Person oder Maschine?
> Danke.



hallo ich wurde am 28.10.2008 auch angerufen aber auf meinem handy ,da sprach ein mann ich sollte umgehnd heute mich noch melden ,ich hätte gewonnen,also ich rief da ann un wurde auf eine 0900 nummer weitergeleitet,weil er mir aufs band sprach ,die frau hatte mir dann eine kodnummer durschgesagt die sollt ich mir notieren ,habe ich dann gemacht ,dann fragte sie mich vieviel leute im haushalt leben würden habe ich ihr dann auch noch gesagt ,ich habe zu ihr gesaht das es eine verarschung ist ,die sagte immer nein es währe wahr das ich gewonnen hätte ,sie hat mir dann die adresse dursch gesagt wo ich meine kodnummer hien schiecken soll ,dann würden sie mir ein verrechnungscheck schiecken ,
ohhh mannn wenn ich das gewust hätte ,hätte ich nicht angerufen ,
werde mein anwalt einschalten


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> werde mein anwalt einschalten


hoffentlich wird der daraus  schlau


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

News aus Flensburg



> Sie bitten um Auskunft zu der Rufnummer 0461662893652, hierbei handelt es sich
> um eine geographische Rufnummer.
> 
> Da es sich nicht um eine 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummer handelt, greift der
> ...



(via BOFAT Pressestelle)


----------



## Error (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

So eine Frechheit, wurde auch gerade damit gelinkt.
23 Minurten, wie kann man nur so blöd sein und ich hab mich mit der Tussi normal unterhalten.
Also der Gewinncode ist das Datum und die Uhrzeit. 

Hoffentlich hört das bald auf!


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

mich hat heute auch solch ein nruf erreilt - mit den gleichen Versprechungen - nicht sehr einfallsreich, aber anscheinend immer noch lukrativ.

Der Anruf kam von einem in D registrierten Handy - 049- 174 2706843

mit der Ankündigung des schon mehrfach erwähnten Gewinns eines Renault Twingo oder 10.000 €. Dazu müsste natürlich die Hotline angerufen werden ......

Würde gerne Anzeige erstatten - kann mir da jemand einen wirklich gangbaren und erfolgversprechenden Weg mitteilen oder ist es nicht von allgemeinem Interesse?

Besten dank im Voraus


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Würde gerne Anzeige erstatten - kann mir da jemand einen wirklich gangbaren und erfolgversprechenden Weg mitteilen oder ist es nicht von allgemeinem Interesse?


Beschwerde an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de mit Deinem Namen/Anschrift.
Strafanzeige macht erst Sinn, wenn ein Staatsanwalt hier einen Betrug sieht.

siehe hier 

Wenn der Betrug *nicht* darin besteht, dass es den Gewinn nicht gibt (komischerweise wird in De gesagt, dass es den Gewinn gibt, also kein Betrug - wohingegen man das in UK anders sieht, wenn es nicht anders ist), dann *könnte* der Betrug darin bestehen, dass man irregeführt wird über die Höhe des Betrages, den man investieren muß, um "einige Daten abzufragen".

Würde ein Staatsanwalt bejahen, dass es eine Täuschung ist, zu sagen "rufen sie 0900 an, um einige Daten zu ergänzen, die wir brauchen, um ihren Gewinn zustellen zu können", wenn man in Wahrheit allerlei Mist gefragt wird, minutenlang, der damitr nichts zu tun hat, dann hätte man das "T" und das "I" der Betrugstatbestandslogik:
TIVBAK:

Täuschungshandlung ("nur einige Angaben, um Gewinn zustellen zu können" --> "Sie müssen Y Euro investieren, um zu gewinnen")

Irrtumserregung (über die Höhe des Betrages, den der Anruf kostet. Problem: Es wird ja nicht konkret gesagt "der Anruf kostet 5 Euro". Da muß man dann also schon begründen., dass die Angabe "wir benötigen einige Daten, um den Gewinn zuzustellen" eben inhaltlich die Vorstellung erweckt, der Anruf wäre in wenigen Augenblicken erledigt -->> "meine Adresse ist ... mein Name ist... so, jetzt schicken sie den Gewinn, danke")

Vermögensverfügung (Anruf bei 0900 in Höhe von X>>Y Euro)

Beschädigung des Vermögens (X abzgl. Y)

Absicht der rechtswidrigen Bereicherung (hmm, ich würde angesichts der Aufmachung der Ansage dies klar bejahen)

Kausalzusammenhang (ja, denn: wüssten die Leute, dass es 25, 30 oder 40 Euro kostet, würden sie nicht anrufen)

So, jetzt ruf mal bei deiner Staatsanwaltschaft an oder maile denen, dass der aka-aka sagt, es liegt ein Betrug vor. Wenn der Staatsanwalt das dann bejaht, dann setze ich mir hier ein virtuelles Denkmal


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Guten Abend,

ich darf mich auch in die Reihe der "geprellten" gesellen. Da sagt man immer: "Mir passiert so etwas nicht"...

Diesmal kam der Anruf von der Nummer 0152 24921513 mit dem Hinweis, mich unter der Rufnummer 0900 3010099 zu melden (was ich auch gemacht habe). Nach einem, wie sich später herausstellte -endlosen Gespräch- erhielt ich von einer Dame mit sächsischem Akzent meinen persönlichen Gewinn-Code. Da ich neugierig war habe ich im Anschluss an das Telefonat die Firma Azzurro gleich im Internet recherchiert und bin u.a. auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Ordnungsgemäß habe ich meinen Fall sofort an die hier veröffentlichte E-Mail Adresse für Rufnummernmissbrauch gesendet. Ich hoffe, dass irgendwann doch die Gerechtigkeit siegt.

Vielen Dank für die hier zur Verfügung gestellten Infos!


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nach einem, *wie sich später herausstellte *-endlosen Gespräch- erhielt ich von einer Dame mit sächsischem Akzent meinen persönlichen Gewinn-Code.


Das ist der springende Punkt: Was hast Du gedacht, wie lange der Anruf dauert und warum hast Du gedacht, dass es (nur) so lange dauert?

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass Du dachtest, man müsse nur kurz seine Adresse angeben? ("Für die Zustellung ihres Gewinn benötigen wir lediglich noch einige Angaben")
Genau das ist für mich eine bewußte Täuschungshandlung - ergo Betrug.
Ergo: Auch für Dich gilt, dass Du "nur" noch einen Staatsanwalt brauchst, der so denkt, wie ich. Wenn es mehr Leute gäbe, die sich meiner Denke anschließen würden, stiege die Wahrscheinlichkeit, so einen Staatsanwalt zu finden


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

So. Das ist die Ansage des jahrelang bekannten Sprechers "Codename Heinzi" von gerade eben, Anruf bei 015224921513

Ich habe einige Sätze zusammengeschnitten, die mir für meine Argumentation wichtig sind.
Würde ich einen solchen Anruf erhalten, würde ich Strafanzeige wegen Betrug erstatten. Betrug über die Höhe der Kosten für den Rückruf - denn den Gewinn von "bis zu 10.000 Euro" gibt es - der passt in den frankierten Rückumschlag. Es wird ein Gutscheinheft sein.
In UK geht das nicht, aber in Deutschland.

-------------
[Hintergrund]



			
				England and Wales High Court schrieb:
			
		

> # In the present case, ICSTIS became concerned about a series of services provided by service providers through Allied. *They involved an automated call to a household, or a text message, indicating that a guaranteed prize had been won. To claim the prize, the consumer had to call a premium rate number.* (_...automatische Anrufe oder Textnachrichten, die anzeigten, dass ein Preis gewonnen wurde, der über eine Mehrwertnummer eingefordert werden könne..._) The consumer was not told the cost of the call (_Die Kosten des Anrufs wurden nicht angegeben_ [in UK reicht allein das schon für ein Verbot!]). Once the consumer made the call, there would then be a connection to a recorded message which required the consumer *to complete a second process to receive the "prize". That involved either writing to another address or sending a text message* (_ein zweiter Prozeß der Gewinnanforderung, der entweder das Schreiben an eine angegeben Adresse oder das Senden einer SMS beinhaltete_). *The consumers *who did proceed to the second stage *either received nothing or a voucher booklet in return*(...Die Verbraucher erhielten daraufhin entweder Nichts oder ein Gutscheinheft...). On investigation, ICSTIS found that the Code had been breached by the service providers.
> 
> # An adjudication panel of the ICSTIS Committee considered the main tranche of breaches on 17 March 2005, and found the service providers* in serious breach of the Code because of the fraudulent nature of the services and the illegality that was employed* (..._ernster Verstoß gegen die Mehrwertnummernregeln, da betrügerisch und illegal_). ICSTIS gave directions to Allied to withhold revenue from the service providers. These were followed by directions which, in terms that I shall explain further below, indicated that revenue was to be paid to ICSTIS.


Das Problem der Briten: Die verhängte Millionenstrafe wurde nicht bezahlt, weil sich die Firmen in Luft aufgelöst haben...
http://www.bailii.org/ew/cases/EWHC/Admin/2007/2307.html

Damals führten die Spuren in UK und in Deutschland zu denselben Firmen auf den Jungferninseln und von dort zu denselben Anwälten derselben Firmen, die aktuell in Deutschland an Pingbetrügereien beteiligt waren.

Fragen Sie mal den FST - oder sehen Sie demnächst mehr bei einem der guten investigativen Fernsehprogramme


----------



## Unregistriert (1 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hi Leute,
Wurde heute morgen um um 4:58 Uhr von der Nummer: 0162 3580454 angerufen, den ich natürlich verpasst habe, weil ich tief und fest geschlafen haben. Eben habe ich die Nummer zurück gerufen, und ca 3 min lang telefoniert. EIn Autoat meinte, es sei schön, dass sie mich doch noch erreicht hätten, und ich hätte einen Renault oder Geld gewonnen, und ich solle die Nr. 09003010099 anrufen (das sei die Nr ihres Call Centers) und das würde mich dann 1,99 € /min kosten... Hab jetzt die erste Nummer (Also die 0162...) gegooglet, und da steht, dass der Minutenpreis 7,20€ beträgt. Was soll ich tun? Ich WILL mir das NICHT gefallen lassen...


----------



## Unregistriert (1 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hi,

ich hatte heute auch einen Anruf. Der war nur sehr kurz.
Als ich die Nummer zurüvkrief kam auch der hinweis auf ein auto oder 10.000 EUR.
Als er sagte "notieren Sie sich die Nummer und rufen im Callcenter an" war mir alles klar.
Ich habe aufgelegt, bevor er über die 0900 raus kam.

Die Handynummer die mich anrief war die 01745383186.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Moin zusammen

Hab heute auch einen Anruf bekommen.Die nummer war: 0174-5374788
Genau die selbe masche mit dem Callcenter.Auch hier war die nummer: 0900-3010099
Und der Gewinn ein Renault Twingo oder 10.000€.

Ich hab natürlich nicht zurück gerufen.Mach gerade auch ne Mail für bnetza fertig.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich hab natürlich nicht zurück gerufen.


:thumb:


> Mach gerade auch ne Mail für bnetza fertig.


:dafuer:


----------



## Unregistriert (3 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Also die Handyanrufe kosten nur die normale Netzbetreibergebühr. Das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen. Ich habe eine Callya-Karte von Vodafone. Mich hat das 5 Ct. gekostet.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich schick jetzt den Umschlag los. Nachdem ich so viel Geld für ein sinnloses Telefongespräch verschwendet hab, machen die 2,20 mich auch nicht ärmer. Aber ich will wissen, was ich da gewonnen hab und wie die einen Twingo in einen Umschlag kriegen. Vielleicht ist es ja ain Bastelbogen .


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich schick jetzt den Umschlag los. Nachdem ich so viel Geld für ein sinnloses Telefongespräch verschwendet hab, machen die 2,20 mich auch nicht ärmer. Aber ich will wissen, was ich da gewonnen hab und wie die einen Twingo in einen Umschlag kriegen. Vielleicht ist es ja ain Bastelbogen .


Melde Dich hier an oder gib irgendwie Bescheid, was Du kriegst!!! Wenn etwas kommt, hebe alles auf (Kuvert und so). Vermutlich wird ein Gutscheinheft drin sein. Dieses Gutscheinheft will ich UNBEDINGT haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

diese b....haben mich auch abgezockt.. genau mit der selben sch....
twingo oder 10000

gewinn code : 03-00-16-11-16-ZZ

Azzuro marketing
Castello portale
j.  R. 
via arsenale 25
IM-N
I-10121 Torino

hat jmd was gegen die am laufen? wenn ja

****@gmx.de
icq*****

bitte meldet euch !
sowas kann nicht sein !!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

hi habe heute auch so nen Anruf bekommen und prommt zurückgerufen!!! was soll ich jetzt tun und kann mir da was passieren????


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> was soll ich jetzt tun


Melde den Vorfall an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de mit Deinem Namen und Deiner Anschrift. Das steht bereits hier, ebenso wie die Antwort auf Deine Fragen. Ich bin aber nett... Passieren kann Dir, dass Du die Gebühren für ein normales Handygespräch zahlen mußt. Da Du aber dachtest, dass Dich jemand anrufen wollte, kannst Du aber natürlich auch Strafanzeige wegen Betrug stellen - ob die Polizei aber wegen den paar cent ermittelt, dürfte fraglich sein.


----------



## Mondlaub (3 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Melde Dich hier an oder gib irgendwie Bescheid, was Du kriegst!!! Wenn etwas kommt, hebe alles auf (Kuvert und so). Vermutlich wird ein Gutscheinheft drin sein. Dieses Gutscheinheft will ich UNBEDINGT haben.



OK, aber wenns ein Auto ist behalt ich's!:scherzkeks:


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Mir geht es darum, zu wissen, wer die Gutscheinhefte macht. Das hilft bei der Lösung der Frage, wer die Hintermänner sind.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,

zurzeit sind diese Betreiber wohl wieder sehr aktiv. Habe heute auch die 015224921513 auf meinem Handy gesehen. Einmal klingeln und weg. Beim Rückruf landete ich bei der automatischen Bandansage - habe aber nicht 09003010099 angerufen, sondern die Betreiber bei der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet. Wer das auch machen will, kann sich das Formular im Internet runterladen oder ausdrucken. Hier der Link: http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/7662.pdf


----------



## Unregistriert (4 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Na, die sind wohl sehr aktiv und machen richtig Gewinn... mich hat's auch erwischt...
Auf dem Festnetz erhielt ich den Anruf ich hätte den Twingo oder 10000 gewonnen, wenn ich auf die 0900 3020001 anrufe...
Da ich aus meinem Festnetz keine 0900er Nummern anrufen kann (weil ich es vor langer Zeit sperren liess...), habe ich aus meinem Handy angerufen. Der Anruf hat mich 2,99€/Min. insgesamt ca. 50€ gekostet...
Eine Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur habe ich auch schon geschickt...


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Nach meiner Beschwerde hat sich etwas getan, nachfolgend die Mail der Bundesnetzagentur.

Gruß
Ernst



> Missbrauch von Rufnummern
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXXXXX,
> ...


----------



## SamBucca (5 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

auch bei uns war heute nacht der Anrufbeantworter mit den Twingo oder geldnachricht bestückt...

Wir sollten folgende Nummer anrufen : 0900/3020001

Am Apparat war ein Herr Michael Kaiser ( entweder ein getürkter Name oder der arme weiss nicht was er tut ) aus nem Callcenter...

Nachdem ich Euer tolles Forum gefunden habe ( Google ^^ ) hab ich natürlich nicht zurückgerufen...

Danke für die vielen hilfreichen Einträge...

Sam


----------



## Mondlaub (5 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich habe heute die Telekom-Rechnung bekommen. :wall:

25,08 Euro + Meerschweinchensteuer :unzufrieden::unzufrieden::unzufrieden:

Hab natürlich gleich Widerspruch bei Telekom und SNT-Multiconnect GmbH  Co. KG eingelegt und Zahlung unter Vorbehalt geschrieben.

Aber ob's was nützt???:cry:


----------



## gast01 (6 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich bekam heute auch einen Anruf. Eimal klingeln und das wars. Tel. Nr.:01742704067
Als zurückrief kam eine Bandansagen ich hätte einen Twingo gewonnen.
Ich solle auf die 0900 3010099 anrufen.
Hab aber nicht getan. Man müsste denen das Handwerk legen.
Mit dem richtigen Anwalt müssten sie das Auto auch rausrücken.
Da gabs früher schon Fälle mit der Briefkastenwerbung die auf der selben Schiene liefen.
Einer har geklagt und hat den Gewinn auch bekommen.
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Mondlaub schrieb:


> 25,08 Euro + Meerschweinchensteuer :unzufrieden::unzufrieden::unzufrieden:
> 
> Hab natürlich gleich Widerspruch bei Telekom und SNT-Multiconnect GmbH  Co. KG eingelegt *und Zahlung unter Vorbehalt geschrieben*.


welche Nummer? "Unter Vorbehalt" ist schon mal ganz gut, aber welche Nummer wurde angerufen?
Die letzte vor Deinem Beitrag genannte Nummer war


Unregistriert schrieb:


> 0900-3010099


09003010099

Das folgende passiert gewöhnlich etwa 6 Wochen nach den ersten Beschwerden:


			
				Bundesnetzagentur schrieb:
			
		

> wir können Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Bundesnetzagentur umfangreich tätig geworden ist und die in der Anlage aufgeführten Rufnummern, die im Netz der Firma SNT Multiconnect GmbH & Co.KG, Wilhelm-Hale-Str. 50, 80639 München, geschaltet waren, bereits am 21.10.08 abgeschaltet worden sind.
> 
> *Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über diese Rufnummern, eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen, sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu inkassieren. Den Zeitpunkt für den Beginn des Verbots für die Rufnummer können Sie der Anlage entnehmen.*
> 
> Bitte melden Sie sich, wenn nach dem angegebenen Zeitpunkt diese Gespräche trotzdem auf Ihrer nächsten Telefonrechnung erscheinen sollten und schicken Sie uns eine Kopie der betreffenden Rechnung mit, aus der der Zeitpunkt des Anrufs und die Rufnummer erkennbar sind.



0900 3 009011
30.09.2008

0900 3 007701
10.10.2008

Wenn Dein Anruf also am 2.11. war, ist mit einer Deine Nummer betreffenden Entscheidung etwa um Nikolaus herum zu rechnen. Melde Dich wieder hier.

Spätestens dann ist der Rechnungssteller wohl verpflichtet, auf Anfrage die gezahlten Gebühren rauszurücken, *selbst wenn er versuchen sollte, sich hinter die unzureichend formulierte BnetzA-Entscheidung zurück zu ziehen* (die ja nur dem *Netzbetreiber* die Rechnungsstellung verbietet)

Der Rechnungssteller dürfte unter "*eine Rechnungslegung* vorzunehmen oder *vornehmen zu lassen*" fallen


----------



## Unregistriert (6 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo, 

meine bessere hälfte ist auch auf den Autogewinn reingefallen.
Leider habe ich es erst heute erfahren als die Rechnung gekommen ist.

Info auf Handy von  015206757406 .
Nach Rückruf dann die Info es würden ein paar Daten fehlen  und man sollte die Nummer 0900 3010007 anrufen.
Nach einigen dubiosen Fragen gab es dann die Information mit dem Brief an Azzuro Marketing und den Gewincode
Erst mal gibt es Einspruch gegen den Betrag den Multiconnect haben will.
Wenn dann die Mahnung kommt,was ich hoffe,
bekommt der Anwalt die Sache.
Mal sehen was draus wird.

Komisch ist nur das die  0900 Nummer schon seit Februar 2008 registriert ist,
und die Abzocke damit immer noch läuft.


Grüsse

T.G.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Komisch ist nur das die  0900 Nummer schon seit Februar 2008 registriert ist,und die Abzocke damit immer noch läuft.


Die Nummern werden ja schon lange vorher geordert. Man braucht ja auch immer wieder neue (Das Stück gibt's für 62,50 Euro bei der Bundesnetzagentur) - falls die Bundesnetzagentur mal wieder ein paar Nummern kassiert. Früher nannte das öffentlich-rechtliche Fernsehen die damalige Regulierungsbehörde mal den "Dealer mit der heißen Ware". 
Ok, das ist aber jetzt 'n anderes Thema...


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...und man sollte die Nummer 09003010007 anrufen...
> [...]
> Erst mal gibt es Einspruch gegen den Betrag den Multiconnect haben will.


Es steht also SNT Multiconnect als Forderungssteller auf der Rechnung? Kannst Du mir so eine Rechnung zukommen lassen?

Diese Nummer taucht ab etwa 23.10. auf, hier zB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...t255089.html?highlight=09003010007#post255089

Normalerweise wird etwa 6 Wochen nach dem ersten Auftauchen seitens der Bundesnetzagentur mitgeteilt, dass etwa 1-2 Wochen zuvor ein rückwirkendes Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot ab dem frühesten bekannten Zeitpunkt beschlossen wurde.

Das heißt konkret: Falls Du unter rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de eine Beschwerde hinterlassen hast, wirst Du etwa um Nikolaus herum erfahren, dass das Geld nicht eingezogen werden darf. Wenn dann noch eine Mahnung kommt, ist das illegal.

siehe oben
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ewonnen-ab-november-2007-a-10.html#post256380


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir so eine Rechnung zukommen lassen?


Dazu müßte er  sich anmelden. 

Bitte die Nutzungsbedingungen beachten, das Posten von Emailadressen ist 
verboten


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Dazu müßte er  sich anmelden


stimmt 
also: melde Dich an und sende mir die Rechnung als PN


----------



## Smarty123 (7 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hi,
 so bin nun registriert 
Sende dir gleich einen Link mit der Rechnung,
da ich davon ausgehe das ich per PM wohl keine Anhänge versenden kann.
Ist zummindest in anderen Foren so.
Die Persönlichen Daten könne ja unkenntlich gemacht werden oder??

grüsse

Smarty123


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Smarty123 schrieb:


> Die Persönlichen Daten könne ja unkenntlich gemacht werden oder??


Klar! SNT Multiconnect (ehemals Extracom) hat übrigens bisher immer sehr promt auf Anfragen reagiert. Hattest Du mit denen Kontakt?


----------



## Smarty123 (7 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hi, 
nein hatte nur vorhin den ersten Kontakt per Mail.  (nur gesendet)
Habe den geschrieben das ich die Forderung erst mal nicht akzeptiere .(Einspruch)

Bearbeite mal eben die Rechnung und lade die dann auf meinem Server hoch.
Anschliessend gebe dir dann die URL per PM und kannst dir dann die Rechnung runterladen.
bis gleich mal

grüsse

Smarty 123


----------



## Unregistriert (7 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,

ich habe heuet in der Nacht um 2 Uhr einen Anruf in Abwesentheit gehabt, mit der Nr. 0157-75610373. Daraufhin habe ich in der Früh mal nachgerufen, da kam eine Bandansage, dass ich einen Twingo oder 10.000 Euro gewonnen habe, ich sollte mich sofort unter der Nr. 0900-3010099 melden, damit mein Geschenk mir überreicht werden kann. Ich habe mich nicht unter der Nr. gemeldet, sondern im Google nach der Nr. gesucht und fündig geworden...Ciao Musti


----------



## Mondlaub (7 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich hab Antwort von Multiconnect erhalten:



> Sie baten um Klärung  der unter unserem Namen aufgeführten Rechnungsposten auf Ihrer Telefonrechnung.  Es handelt sich hier um einen kostenpflichtigen Mehrwertdienst, der von Ihrem  Telefonanschluss in Anspruch genommen wurde.
> 
> Zu der/den von Ihnen  beanstandeten Verbindung/en haben wir gemäß § 45 i TKG eine technische  Überprüfung durchgeführt. Hiernach sind die fraglichen Verbindungen über unser  Netz einwandfrei zustande gekommen, auch rechnerische Unrichtigkeiten konnten  nicht festgestellt werden. Die benannte Forderung wird von uns derzeit aber  nicht weiter beigetrieben.
> 
> ...



Was heißt jetzt: "Die benannte Forderung wird von uns derzeit aber  nicht weiter beigetrieben." 

Heißt das, das ich nicht zahlen muß?


----------



## Mondlaub (7 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bei mir war die Handy-Nummer: 0174-2707281 und die Nummer, die ich zurückrufen sollte 0900-3010007.
> 
> 
> Das war ich!


----------



## Unregistriert (7 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,

eine Frage an alle, die Anrufe mit Bandansagen und Gewinnversprechen bekommen haben (in unserem Fall für die Rückrufnummer 0900 3020001):

Wurdet Ihr in der Ansage mit Eurem Namen angesprochen?

Soll heissen, werden zufällige Rufnummern angerufen oder sind dem Betreiber sogar Adressdaten bekannt?


----------



## Unregistriert (7 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,
ich habe gerade mal mit der BNA telefoniert. Die Nummer 0174-2704073 steht wie die 0900er unter Beobachtung/Bearbeitung. 

Für die 0157-75610373 gibt es bisher noch KEINE schriftliche Meldung Bei der BNA! Wer darüber einen Anruf erhält, bitte umgehen unter Angabe von Datum und Uhrzeit, wer das Geld investieren will auch der 0900er, die genannt wird, der BNA eine SCHRIFTLICHE Anzeige übermitteln.


----------



## Smarty123 (7 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hi, 
den gleichen Text der Firma Multiconnect habe ich auf meinen Einspruch auch erhalten.

Mal sehen was daraus wird.


grüsse

Smarty 123


----------



## Unregistriert (7 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Zu Multiconnect 
Hab da mal ne Frage:
Habt ihr die anfallenden Gebühren (Telefonrechnung nicht gezahlt?)
Würde meine 30 € auch gerne Sparen.
Oder wie konnten die Forderungen dann entstehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

[ edit] 
Firmenregister:
TeleMar GmbH 78315 Radolfzell. Handelsregister: Freiburg im Breisgau HRB 550791
 Branche: Werbemittelverbreitung und Werbevermittlung Suchtreffer anzeigen.

wahrsch. BE und -Eintreiber der Telefonmehrwertkosten 

SNT Multiconnect GmbH & Co. KG


Hab bei TelMar probiert (andere Nummer als hier angegeben)
Telefonanschluß derzeit außer Betrieb(Bandansage)

Hab dann einfach bei der nummer die endziffer geändert und nochmal probiert.

Jetzt meldete sich eine Frau ***********
Hab gefragt:Ist da die Telmar GmbH
Antwort: Nein ich weiß von nichts.--------------------------------------------
Ich entschuldigte mein Verwählen und  lag auf.

Ziemlich unschuldig oder?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Persönliche Daten
> .... Als persönliche Daten in diesem Sinne gilt auch das Ergebnis von whois-Abfragen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Telemar ist der Eigentümner der Azzurro-Marketing-Webseite. Die waren auch Betreiber, als noch der Österreicher H*B* die Nummern gemietet hatte. 
Allerdings steht das alles bereits im Boocompany und ist auch hier bekannt, sodass es hier nicht wiederholt werden muß.
Wer sich die Mühe macht, den Geschäftszweck der Telemar zu studieren, wird ahnen, wer da noch so dahinter stecken könnte. Wir kennen unsere Pappen- und H*heimer hier schon...

Das ist für die Abwehr etwaiger Forderungen völlig unerheblich und die weiteren Hintergründe wären erst dann interessant, wenn jemand einen Staatsanwalt findet, der hier einen Betrugstatbestand sieht. Wenn man diesen gefunden hätte, bräuchte man sich aber auch nicht bemühen, hier Details zu posten - da alle Details und vieles mehr bereits bei einem Staatsanwalt bekannt sind - der aber eben den Betrugstatbestand so nicht sieht.

Zivilrechtlich ist es wurscht, ob jemand in Turin, in Radolfszell oder in Darmstadt das Geld fordert - da zählt einzig und allein, dass spätestens nach einem Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot der Bundesnetzagentur keine Zahlungsverpflichtung besteht. Das RIV kommt annähernd so sicher, wie das Amen in der LKirche - nur die Predigt der BnetzA zieht sich immer etwas in die Länge.


----------



## Mondlaub (7 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Zu Multiconnect
> Hab da mal ne Frage:
> Habt ihr die anfallenden Gebühren (Telefonrechnung nicht gezahlt?)
> Würde meine 30 € auch gerne Sparen.
> Oder wie konnten die Forderungen dann entstehen.



Wir haben die Telekom-Rechnung unter Vorbehalt gezahlt bzw. haben wir eine Einzugsermächtigung und die Rechnung wird in den nächsten Tagen abgebucht.

Die Firma Multiconnect hat auf meine Beschwerden geantwortet, dass sie "die Forderung nicht weiter beitreiben werden". Was auch immer das heißt.

Auf meine Beschwerde bei der Telekom hab ich noch keine Antwort. Man will die Sache erst prüfen.

Also wenn ihr mich fragt, hab ich die 30 Euro schon abgeschrieben.

Nein, 32,20. Ich hab ja auch den Brief weggeschickt. Aus reiner Neugier und weils den Bankrott auch nicht mehr aufhält.:-D


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Mondlaub schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr mich fragt, hab ich die 30 Euro schon abgeschrieben.


Du wirst das nicht zahlen müssen 


> Ich hab ja auch den Brief weggeschickt.


Da kommt auch was zurück, möglicherweise ein Gutscheinheft einer italienischen Firma - oder ist's vielleicht ein Reisegutschein von jemandem, den wir hier sehr gut kennen... 
(schaut Euch doch azzurro-marketing.com mal genauer an)

Wer von denen irgendwas kriegt, bitte unbedingt melden!


----------



## Mondlaub (7 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine Frage an alle, die Anrufe mit Bandansagen und Gewinnversprechen bekommen haben (in unserem Fall für die Rückrufnummer 0900 3020001):
> 
> ...



Ich hab grad mal auf die Homepage von azzurro Marketing geschaut. Leider kann ich kein Italienisch. Aber ich hab da einen Link zu einer "Hotelflatrate" gefunden. 

Und da ist mir eingefallen, das ich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit einen Anruf bekommen habe, bei dem ich von einer Firma (Name hab ich vergessen) für eine Teilnahme an einem Gewinnspiel geworben werden sollte.

Ich bekomme für 39,95 im Monat die Möglichkeit, an Gewinnspielen teilzunehmen und gewinne garantiert einen hochwertigen Preis 
Wenn nicht gibts das Geld zurück (wer's glaubt)

Unter anderem gabs da noch eine Karte zum Shoppen nach dem Payback-System (Maxikombikarte oder so ähnlich), und eine Jahresmitgliedschaft - und jetzt kommts - bei dieser Hotelflatrate.

Allerdings mußte ich da keine 0900 Nummer anrufen.

Aber die wollten meine Konto-Nummer, um mir die Gewinne sofort überweisen zu können :roll: und meine Handynummer um die Daten nochmal abzuklären. (Aber die hab ich denen nicht gegeben.)


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Was diese Hotelflatrate angeht, deren Werbelink auf der Seite des Veranstalters der 0900-Anrufe zu finden ist: Bitte keine weitere Diskussion, du hast PN 
Ach ja. Da war noch die Sache mit der Hubertus - aber da muß man schon gute Augen haben, um den richtigen Heppen... ääääh Pappenheimer zu finden (seit 9/2008 veraltete Info noch im Googlecache zu finden).
Aber: Wo kein Henker, da kein Kopf ab


----------



## Unregistriert (7 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

ich wurd auch grad von ner unbekannten nummer angerufen.. hab die gleich gegoogelt und bin hierher gekommen. gut, dass ich nicht einfach zurückgerufen hab


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> gut, dass ich nicht einfach zurückgerufen hab


Nur dann wirklich gut, wenn Du mit Deinem Namen&Anschrift Meldung an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de machst - allerdings müsstest Du dann natürlich die beworbene Nummer kennen. Aber einen Anruf dort für'n paar cents zu riskieren, kann ich Dir natürlich nicht aufs Auge drücken


----------



## Unregistriert (9 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Der Grafiker schrieb:


> Antwort:
> weil es im Odenwald auch schön ist.
> 
> GF der Hubertus Wohnbaugesellschaft mbH in Ischl, die zu 100% der TeleMar aus Radolfzell gehört, ist ein Herr R.H.W. aus Fürth im Odenwald.
> ...



Hallo aus D

auch meine Mum wurde mit dem Dingo-Anruf geködert.

Gibt es denn jemanden der schon geklagt hat bzw. das Procedere weiter getrieben hat - wie läuft das wenn  man Antwortet? und das Auto möchte.

Danke für Euro Info`s

ich möchte möglichst "bewaffnet" sein um den krummen Geschäftemachern mal in den Hintern zu treten

Danke 

T aus D


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Der Grafiker schrieb:


> GF der Hubertus Wohnbaugesellschaft mbH in Ischl, die zu 100% der TeleMar aus Radolfzell gehört, ist ein Herr R.H.W. aus Fürth im Odenwald.


Nicht mehr, übrigens.

Und T aus D muß hier ein wenig blättern, da steht alles schon beschrieben.

Was tun?
Beschwerde an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de mit Namen&Anschrift&Beschreibung, was passiert ist

Was passiert weiter?
Behörde wird Rechnungsstellung verbieten. Wer schon bezahlt hat, muß sich die angerufene 0900 gut merken und hier oder bei bundesnetzagentur.de schauen, ob Rechnungslegungsverbot kommt (dauert ca. 6 Wochen), dann an Rechnungssteller (zB T-com) wenden: Bitte Geld zurück
(oder Rechnung von vorneherein um den Betrag kürzen mit Hinweis auf laufendes Verfahren bei BnetzA)
(dazu wichtig: Einzelverbindungsnachweis und: klar sagen, was warum nicht bezahlt wird)

was den Gewinn angeht:
Ein Twingo passt nicht in einen Rückumschlag - wohl aber ein Gutschein, beispielsweise für eine Hotelflatrate.

Wer von denen Antwort bekommt, bitte hier melden.

Idee: Staatsanwalt überzeugen, dass Betrug vorliegt
siehe zB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...html?highlight=staatsanwalt+betrug#post255665

siehe zB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...a-post255653.html?highlight=tivbak#post255653

Zauberwort: TIVBAK (=notwendige Bestandsteile eines Betrugstatbestands)

Twingo einlagen? Viel Spaß. Aber nicht ohne gute anwaltliche Unterstützung.


----------



## alex and er (10 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

tag auch leuts, ich habe leider auch nur die selbe geschichte zu erzählen, von
01734746154 angerufen worden, hab zurückgerufen, mach ich eigentlich immer, könnte ja was wichtiges sein... ^^. Naja, haben mir die Nummer  09003010099 durchgegeben. Ich werd da mal nicht anrufen, kostet mich zuviel Geld, dabei hätte ich doch sooo gerne ein Auto^^
Also ich wollt nur mal die die Nummer abgeben die mich angerufen hat, vlt hilft das irgendeinem irgendwie. Danke fürs Forum! Wurde durch euch gewarnt! mein Tipp: Ruft da nicht an, die wollen nur Geld und Infos, blöde [......], ciao


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



alex and er schrieb:


> Also ich wollt nur mal die die Nummer abgeben die mich angerufen hat, vlt hilft das irgendeinem irgendwie.


schreib das per Mail an rufnummermissbrauch(at)bnetza.de
das hilft


----------



## Unregistriert (10 November 2008)

*AW: Betrugsversuch durch TELEWIN*

ich habe gleiche Nachricht bekommen und schliesse mich an an die Sammelklage.




Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....
> Am Freitag habe ich einen Termin bei meinem Anwalt.
> Wer schließt sich für eine Sammelklage mit an und will Schadenersatz erstreiten?


----------



## webwatcher (10 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich habe gleiche Nachricht bekommen und schliesse mich an an die Sammelklage.


...


Sammelkläger schrieb:


> es gibt keine Hammelplage in Deutschland
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Unregistriert (10 November 2008)

*Anruf von 015203570208*

Bei uns wurde heute ebenfalls von dieser Nummer auf dem Mobiltelefon angerufen! Wir haben nicht abgenommen und wie sich dank diesem Blog rausstellt, gut daran getan erstmal im Internet nach der Nummer zu suchen (war uns nicht bekannt). Wir melden die Nummer jetzt ebenfalls bei der Bundesnetzagentur und hoffen, dass diese Abzocke bald aufhört!!! Viel Glück allen die ihr Geld versuchen wieder zu bekommen!


----------



## Unregistriert (11 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

0174 5383239

hatte diese nummer gestern um 23:05h in meinem display, vorhin zurückgefrufen....dann kam auch bei mmir die bandansage: Sie haben gewonnen!!!!
ich habe nicht zurückgerufen! Finde es eine anbsolute Frechheit! Wie lange dürfen die das denn noch durchziehen?

Gruß 
dt


----------



## Mondlaub (11 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich hatte Post von der bnetza:



> wir können Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Bundesnetzagentur  umfangreich tätig geworden ist, und die in der Anlage aufgeführten Rufnummern  bereits abgeschaltet worden sind.
> 
> Den Netzbetreibern wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für  Verbindungen über diese Rufnummern eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder  vornehmen zu lassen, sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu inkassieren. Den Zeitpunkt  für den Beginn des Verbots für die Rufnummer können Sie der Anlage  entnehmen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (11 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Die Rufnummer 0900 301 00 99 gehört: 

C. C.

Corso Palermo 123
10157 Turin

ITALIEN


----------



## Mondlaub (11 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Rufnummer 0900 301 00 99 gehört:
> 
> C. C.
> 
> ...



Diese und wahrscheinlich noch viele andere.:dagegen:
Aber wenn Ihr alle schön an die bnetza meldet, nicht mehr lange.:dafuer:


----------



## Unregistriert (11 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo wurde vo 2 Tagen auch angerufen und mit dem Typen unter 0900 30 10099 auch gesprochen..Habe leider gedacht,dass ich wirklich mal was gewonnen habe.. Nun weiß ich nicht was für Kosten da entstehen.Was stellen die mir in Rechnung ?  Also Fazit , ich würde mich auch gerne einer Sammelklage anschließen, wenn es was bringt. 

susana


----------



## Unregistriert (11 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

also hier die Adresse : Stand 10.11.2008

Azzuro Marketing
Casella Postale 
G.  R. 
Via Arsenale 25/ M-N
I- 10121 Torino


----------



## sascha (11 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



> Also Fazit , ich würde mich auch gerne einer Sammelklage anschließen, wenn es was bringt.



*ES GIBT KEINE SAMMELKLAGE IN DEUTSCHLAND!* :wall: Steht zwar genau fünf Beiträge über deinem schon einmal, macht aber nichts...


----------



## technofreak (11 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



sascha schrieb:


> *ES GIBT KEINE SAMMELKLAGE IN DEUTSCHLAND!* :wall: Steht zwar genau fünf Beiträge über deinem schon einmal, macht aber nichts...


Das Privat-TV sorgt schon dafür, dass das Stadtmärchen nicht ausstirbt


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> also hier die Adresse : Stand 10.11.2008
> 
> Azzuro Marketing
> Casella Postale
> ...





> Alla fine della telefonata il cliente ricevera' il codice di prenotazione, che utilizzera per la prenotazione  del soggior-no. Per prenotare il cliente dovra' spedire *una lettera alla Casella Postale: Azzurro Marketing - Via Arsenale 25/M-N   10121 Torino *inserendo il codice assegnatogli e le proprie generalita' complete di indirizzo e una busta con il proprio indirizzo per consentire al promotore di inviare -  tramite posta all'indirizzo indicato - il buono viaggio.



"Azzurro Marketing" ist dabei nur der NAME für diese Aktion, nicht der Name der Firma, die das betreibt. Der ist



> PROMOTORE: Societa' *Spac  S.r.l.* (*) con sede legale e amministrativa in Torino *Corso Sebastopoli, 48*
> 
> SOGGETTO DELEGATO: Argo Studio S.r.l. -  Milano Via Maurizio Quadro, 25.
> 
> DENOMINAZIONE : "MARKETING AZZURRO"



Das bedeutet: Die "Argo Studio srl" macht das in Italien für die "Spac srl, Corso Sebastopoli 48, Turino"

Man darf aber annehmen, dass der Veranstalter in Deutschland der Inhaber dieser Seite ist.

Das war ja auch schon der Betreiber, als noch ein Österreicher als Nummerninhaber fungierte.

Diese Firma in Radolfzell war bis vor kurzem Gesellschafter einer Immobilienfirma in Österreich und der damals noch aktive Geschäftsführer der Firma hat sogar eine eigene Homepage (Nachname.com) (also w*.com)


Was will ich Euch da draußen damit sagen?
Wir wissen alles hier - nur: wir können (auch) nichts dagegen tun.
Schreibt alle eine Mail an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de und wendet Euch verdammt nochmal an Euren zuständigen Bundestagsabgeordneten. Der kann sich dann gerne mal an mich wenden und ich erzähle ihm, wie sich unsere vom Bundeswirtschaftsministerium zur Wattestäbchenarmee kastrierte Bundesnetzagentur gegen die Abzocke nach der seit Jahren unveränderten Masche "wehrt"

Pfui Teufel, kotzt mich das an...
Sammelklage - keine Sammelklage - als ob das für die Beurteilung dieser skandalösen Zustände eine Rolle spielen würde...
*Es braucht Sammelklagen bei den Politikern, die das zulassen*
(aber ob mehr als 3% der Betroffenen, die keine 5 Beiträge nach oben lesen können, das verstehen? Geschweige denn willens sind zu Engagement?)  
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Sorry, aber ich bin ziiiiiemlich sauer

(*)
Denominazione  	SPAC SRL
Sede legale 	*CORSO SEBASTOPOLI 48 *- TORINO (TO) - 10134
Attività 	DAL 20/07/2007 SERVIZI DI CONSULENZA ALLE IMPRESE NEL SETTORE AMMINISTRATIVO E GESTIONALE.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo wurde vo 2 Tagen auch angerufen und mit dem Typen unter 0900 30 10099 auch gesprochen..Habe leider gedacht,dass ich wirklich mal was gewonnen habe.. Nun weiß ich nicht was für Kosten da entstehen.Was stellen die mir in Rechnung ?  Also Fazit , ich würde mich auch gerne einer Sammelklage anschließen, wenn es was bringt.
> susana


In Rechnung gestellt wird: 1,99 Euro pro Minute Anruf
Aber: Wenn sich genügend Leute beschweren, gibt es ein Rechnungslegungsverbot. Das heißt: Niemand darf das Geld in Rechnung stellen.
Es kann aber sein, dass das Geld bis dahin schon mit Deiner monatlichen Telefonrechnung abgebucht wurde.
Dann musst Du es Dir wieder holen (es sei denn, Du zahlst es erst gar nicht)
siehe dazu: hier



> zahlen Sie nur den unstrittigen Anteil der Telefonrechnung. (...). Begründen Sie Ihrer Telefongesellschaft gegenüber, warum Sie die Mehrwert-Gebühren nicht bezahlen wollen



also genau sagen, was nicht bezahlt wird!


*Du willst (nur) nicht zahlen müssen?
*Dann:
Mail mit Namen/Anschrift an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

Dann 5-6 Wochen warten

Dann hier wieder posten mit Nennung der angewählten 0900 (inzwischen hast Du einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis und weißt die angewählte Nummer, wenn Du sie nicht schon jetzt weißt) 

Dann sucht Dir hier schon jemand raus, dass Du nicht zahlen musst
(es steht auch bei http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de - wenn Du's da findest, bist Du gut)

Dann alles gut


Du willst diese Abzocke stoppen?
Dann:
abgeordnetenwatch.de: Das virtuelle Wählergedächtnis

Such Deinen zuständigen Bundestagsabgeordneten

Mache einen Termin aus

Erzähle ihm davon

Schick ihm die Links hierher

Frage ihn, warum keiner die Leute vor sowas schützt



Also: Was willst Du? Deine Entscheidung!

Amen

[ir]
PS:
Dass Du die Nummer in Deinem Beitrag nennst, habe ich schon gesehen - aber warum sollen nur wir immer alles genau lesen 
[/ir]


----------



## webwatcher (12 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also Fazit , ich würde mich auch gerne einer *Sammelklage *anschließen, wenn es was bringt.
> ...



Das hat aber nichts mit einer Sammelklage zu tun  
Sorry wenn du so einen US-Serien  Quatsch unkommentiert   zitierst  muß ich  reagieren


----------



## Mondlaub (12 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Also was Ihr nur alle mit Sammelklagen habt? :roll: Die lachen sich doch kaputt.

Jeder ist sich selbst der Nächste!  

Ich hab mich auch gewehrt. Und dank dieses Forums hab ich genügend Informationen zusammenbekommen, die es mir ermöglicht haben, dies auch erfolgreich zu tun.

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.

Also nochmal: Widerspruch bei Telekom und Anbieter (steht auf der Tel-Rechnung) eingelegt, Nummer bei bnetza gemeldet und Rechnung an Telekom unter Ausschluß der 0900-Gebühren bezahlt. So einfach ist das!

Hier muß ich übrigens mal die Telekom loben (kommt selten genug vor). Die haben mich sogar zurückgerufen, und mir Ihre Hilfe angeboten. Sie haben die Rechnung zurückgestellt und ich mußte erstmal nicht zahlen.

Bei mir hat es nur eine Woche gedauert, bis sich die bnetza gemeldet hat. Die Nummer ist seit 18.10. gesperrt und ich kann die Kohle behalten.

Also nur mal hier blättern und ein bisschen Zeit und ein paar Mails investieren.

Vielleicht ist die bnetza bald so genervt von uns, dass sie sich zweimal überlegen, wem sie solche Nummern erteilen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Mondlaub schrieb:


> Jeder ist sich selbst der Nächste!



Genau das ist aber das Teuflische... Wer sich als Einzelperson (die informiert oder in der Lage ist, sich informiert zu lesen) gegen so etwas wehrt, hat überhaupt kein Problem, so etwas abzuwehren. Ob es sich dabei um "Mondlaub" handelt, der sich in Foren schlau macht - oder beispielsweise um unseren Bundestagsabgeordneten, der dann halt "beim M* [K*, BNetza-Chef] anruft, den kenne ich persönlich - die haben dann die Firma plattgemacht und gut war's" - Du kriegst den Eindruck, dass alle sich wehren könnten - er kriegt den Eindruck, die BNetzA hätte alles im Griff - und die Pappenheimer, Heppenheimer, Milanesen, Chinesen und Jungferninsulaner machen ungestört weiter.
[Schrägdenkermodus]Daher bedauere ich manchmal fast, dass im Internet so gute Hinweise stehen, wie man sich wehren kann... Ob das nicht letzten Endes eher die Abzocke verlängert, weil der Teil der Betroffenen, der sich hier schlau macht, irrigerweise denkt, das Thema sei im Griff?[/Schrägdenkermodus]
(Nein, nein,... Ich fordere ja gar nicht, dass man keine Hilfestellung mehr leistet, aber ich bitte trotzdem darum, diesen Schrägdenkergedanken mal mitzudenken)



> Ich hab mich auch gewehrt. Und dank dieses Forums hab ich genügend Informationen zusammenbekommen, die es mir ermöglicht haben, dies auch erfolgreich zu tun.


Das ist ok. Die Symptome wurden erfolgreich behandelt (und ich will schon auch klar sagen, dass wir alle hier schon eine gewisse Zufriedenheit haben, wenn wir lesen, dass dieses Forum bei so was hilft. Besser hilft vielleicht als die zuständigen Stellen...)



> Also nochmal: Widerspruch bei Telekom und Anbieter (steht auf der Tel-Rechnung) eingelegt, Nummer bei bnetza gemeldet und Rechnung an Telekom unter Ausschluß der 0900-Gebühren bezahlt. So einfach ist das!
> (...)
> Bei mir hat es nur eine Woche gedauert, bis sich die bnetza gemeldet hat. Die Nummer ist seit 18.10. gesperrt und ich kann die Kohle behalten.


Ich glaube, das speichere ich mir als Textbaustein...
:dafuer:



webwatcher schrieb:


> Sorry wenn du so einen US-Serien Quatsch unkommentiert zitierst muß ich reagieren


Jeder hat seine Prioritäten... Mich juckt es schon gar nicht mehr, wenn hier zum 1023. Mal jemand damit ankommt... Aber als ich hier vor 5 Jahren anfing, hattet Ihr hier ja bereits einige Zeit mit diesem Phänomen zu kämpfen, insofern kann ich sehr gut nachfühlen, wie nervig es ist, das immer wieder lesen zu müssen :wall:


----------



## Mondlaub (12 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Genau das ist aber das Teuflische... Wer sich als Einzelperson (die informiert oder in der Lage ist, sich informiert zu lesen) gegen so etwas wehrt, hat überhaupt kein Problem, so etwas abzuwehren.



O.K. ich korrigiere mich: GEMEINSAM SIND WIR STARK! - Das war ja auch auf die "Sammelklagen" gemünzt.

Außerdem hab ich ja auch gesagt: Vielleicht ist die bnetza bald so genervt von uns, dass sie sich zweimal überlegen, wem sie solche Nummern erteilen. Dazu müssen nur alle diese Nummern melden.

Aber das ist ja hoffentlich auch der Sinn dieses Forums.

Und hier zeigt sich ja auch, dass noch viel zu viele auf die Maschen dieser ... Leute hereinfallen. Man müßte solche Sachen viel mehr öffentlich machen und die Leute warnen. Es gibt schließlich noch genug Menschen, die vielleicht nicht auf die Idee kommen oder nicht in der Lage (z.B. altersbedingt) sind, sich in Computerforen zu informieren und aus Angst alles zahlen, was auf Rechnungen steht. Bei uns steht so was manchmal als Randnotiz in der Zeitung. Aber das scheint immer noch zu wenig. Und sich da nur an die Politik wenden zu wollen , scheint einfach nicht zu reichen. Da "oben" ist sich auch jeder selbst der Nächste. Ob rot, grün, gelb oder schwarz und was es sonst noch für Farben gibt. Leider. 

Und wie uns die Politik bei Problemen hilft, kann man fast täglich bei großen und kleinen Angelegenheiten sehen. Die sind vielmehr damit beschäftigt ihre "Probleme" zu lösen und großen Firmen und Banken unter die Arme zu greifen. Was jucken die schon 30 Euro Telefonkosten. Selbst wenn es sich summiert, kommen die an Milliarden nicht ran.

Ich werd mich jedenfalls mal mit unserer Tageszeitung in Verbindung setzen. Selbst wenn ich nochmal heil aus der Sache herausgekommen bin, ist es mir nicht egal, ob noch andere in die Falle tappen, sonst wär ich nicht mehr hier. Und spätestens, wenn der Rückumschlag mit meinem Twingo kommt :-D, werd ich mich wieder melden und Kunde geben, was wirklich drin war im Umschlag.

P.S.


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ob es sich dabei um "Mondlaub" handelt, der sich in Foren schlau macht -



...die sich in Foren schlau macht!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo Leute; wollte nur mal reinrufen und gleichzeitig nachfragen, weil der Thread
doch ziemlich lang ist zum nachvollziehen...

Ich hab eben auf dem Mobiltelefon eine Mobilnummer gehabt, die ich zurückrief.
Nach mehrmals besetzt war dann der Drecksautomat dran. Hab gleich aufgelegt.
Jetzt die Frage - ist der Anruf dann schon an die 0190 Nummer gekoppelt, sodass
ich da mehr Kosten erwarten kann, als eine normale Mobilverbindung, oder ist das
mit der 0190 Nummer erst Teil der Ansage (Ich hab ja nicht weitergehört)?

Wenn diese Mobilnummer eine maskierte Mehrkostenverbindung war, wie bekomme
ich das raus, damit ich entsprechend handeln kann? (Mein Provider ALICE - ist das
da evtl. noch schieriger?)

Achso die Mobilnummer war:
0174 2 71 15 18


Vielen Dank und behaltet euch die Nummer da zum ignorieren


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Mondlaub schrieb:


> Ich werd mich jedenfalls mal mit unserer Tageszeitung in Verbindung setzen. Selbst wenn ich nochmal heil aus der Sache herausgekommen bin, ist es mir nicht egal, ob noch andere in die Falle tappen


:dafuer:



> ...die sich in Foren schlau macht!


Derdiedas Mondlaub 

PS: Wir haben eine neue Verbraucherministerin.
Ilse Aigner, MdB/CSU - nher am Menschen - Homepage


----------



## Mondlaub (12 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...Jetzt die Frage - ist der Anruf dann schon an die 0190 Nummer gekoppelt, sodass
> ich da mehr Kosten erwarten kann, als eine normale Mobilverbindung, oder ist das
> mit der 0190 Nummer erst Teil der Ansage (Ich hab ja nicht weitergehört)?
> 
> ...



Der Rückruf bei der Handynummer kostet nur die normalen Gebühren.

Aber ich habe heute eine Mail von der bnetza bekommen, dass diese Nummer seit 23.10.2008 abgeschaltet ist und man unbedingt die bnetza informieren soll, wenn diese Nummer wieder auftaucht. 

Also tu Dir und anderen einen Gefallen und melde das mit Adresse an die bnetza!


mailto:  [email protected]
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de
fon  0291/9955-206
fax  0291/9955-180

Bundesnetzagentur
Außenstelle 
MeschedePostfach 11 51 
59851 Meschede


----------



## Unregistriert (12 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ok, ich habe eine Mail dahin geschickt. Vielen Dank für den Tip


----------



## Teleton (13 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Achso die Mobilnummer war:
> 0174 2 71 15 18
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank und behaltet euch die Nummer da zum ignorieren


Von wegen ignorieren, ich rufe bei sowas immer an:scherzkeks:
Da läuft das übliche Band Auto oder Geldpreis. Callcenter anrufen 09003010099


----------



## Jacamaca17 (13 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo Mitbetroffene,

ich wurde heute Morgen um 7 Uhr von der NR: 0157 75610373 angerufen. Natürlich habe ich zurückgerufen, mist, hätte ich das blos nicht getan. Zum Glück bin ich bei solchen Sachen super vorsichtig, da ich ja schon meine Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Was mich unglaublich ärgert das es einfach nicht aufhört.Jetzt werde ich schon angerufen, letztes Jahr hatte ich ne Email bekommen, von Nachbarschaft.de davor war es dir Firma Probenblitz.de.......das kann doch nicht ein Zufall sein, bin mir sicher das meine Daten wieder verkauft werden. Wie kann ich mich davor schützen.

Den Vorschlag mit der Sammelklage finde ich super, bin dabei.

Also wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Abend und danke für die Infos.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Jacamaca17 schrieb:


> Den Vorschlag mit der Sammelklage finde ich super, bin dabei.


Schon Flugticket gebucht?

hier gibt´s das nicht
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Mondlaub (15 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Wird ganz schön ruhig hier. 

Hat wohl doch genutzt, dass wir die bnetza genervt haben.

Oder dauern die Beantragungszeiten für 0900-Nummern so lange?


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

*0900-3007701  *
*0900-3007779 * 
*0900-3009011  * 
*0900-3009091   * 
*0900-3010007 * 
0900-3010099 
*0900-3010155   * 
*0900-3012001    * 
*0900-3030011* 
    0900-3040090       
0900-3050050  (die Nummer dieses Wochenendes) (letzte Meldung vor 8 Minuten - quasi live)   
*0900-3050111  * 
*0900-3053100*

Drei Nummern haben sie noch, die Heppen... ääääh... Turiner.
(rot=gesperrt)

Die Wattestäbchenarmee macht sich lächerlich, wenn sie behauptet, dass man irgendwas im Griff hat...
Aber: Eigentlich müsste man ja bald eine andere Firma einsetzen. Wenn ich hier spekulieren dürfte, hätte ich ein paar Tipps.

1.. ***, Funchal, Spanien
2. ***, Bratislava, Slowakei

Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, dass erst die Firma in Bratislava dran kommt. Obwohl, nöö, die haben wohl die falsche Geschäftsidee, das ist 'ne andere Baustelle, oder? 

Maximal Travel war was anderes 

Dann tippe ich doch auf die Spanier: Nummern im September registriert, jepp, könnte passen. Passen würde auch, dass die Firma nicht aus Spanien kommt, sondern aus Portugal

Grüße an die BnetzA!

Nachtrag: Hmm, die Portugiesen sind ein (von einem Österreicher betriebener/gehosteter) (Telefon?)sexanbieter. Gut, ich gebe zu, so einfach ist eine Prognose doch nicht 

Noch ein Nachtrag:
Eine andere Firma, die bereits mit Gewinnanrufen auffällig wurde, hat sich auch wieder neue Nummern besorgt:

0900-3101027
0900-3101438
0900-3101511
0900-3101512
0900-3101516
0900-3101517
0900-3101650
0900-3101741
0900-3101742
0900-3101747
*0900-5105136
0900-5105137
0900-5105138
0900-5105139
*

Die fettgedruckten im August bekommen. Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt...


----------



## firefoxfan (18 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

17.11.08 21:32 Ping auf meinem T-Mobile Handy zugunsten +49461662893176 (Flensburg) 

Dort folgende Ansage:

"Guten Tag und herzlich Glückwunsch  
Ihre Telefonnummer wurde  in unserer Datenbank aus tausend personen vorausgewählt. 
als Teilnehmer für unsere exclusive Auslosung am heutigen Tage haben Sie garantiert einen der folgenden Preise gewonnen:
einen Barpreis von bis zu 3000 Euro 
oder einen Sachpreis von bis zu 1500 Euro
Sie haben garantiert einen dieser Preise gewonnen
Dabei gibt es keinen Haken

um Ihren Preis zu erhalten, müssen Sie jetzt nur folgende Rufnummer anrufen :
09003369852
ich wiederhole:
09003369852

_do until Hoerer="Aufgelegt"_
die wichtige nummer, die sie jetzt anrufen müssen,  lautet 
09003369852
der anruf kostet nur 1,99 pro minute aus dem deutschen Festnetz. 
Ihr gewinn steht nur für kurze zeit für Sie bereit . 
Verpassen sie es also nicht ihren gewinn noch heute abzurufen ! 
_enddo _

eine Endlos-Schleife ? Werde den Anschluss nachher ein Weilchen blockieren. 

09003369852


Worldwide Venture Ltd.
Yat Chau Building Unit A 5F

Des Voeux Road Central 262
Hong Kong

HONGKONG


Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
Wed Nov 7 07:27:06 UTC+0100 2007

Beschwerde an BNetzA geht gleich im Anschluss raus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nachrichten/41772-sie-haben-gewonnen-die-0900-abzocker-in-berg.html

CH-INA!
Der Sprecher? Sicher "Heinzi"...
Nöö, eine Frau!

PS: Klopf doch mal bei den Flensburger Freunden auf den Busch wegen der Nummer 

MR.NET services GmbH & Co. KG
Fördeprommenade 16
24944 Flensburg
(Netzbetreiber für die Flensburger Nummer)


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Diese Ansage ist etwas anders als die anderen Ansagen. Der auffälligste Unterschied ist die Ansage der Rufnummer. Hör Dir das mal genau an: "09" sagt die Frau und den Rest sagt eine Automatenstimme. Ich muß morgen mal ein paar weitere Tests machen, aber ich glaube, das sind ganz alte Ansagen.
Ich geh jetzt aber ins Bett. Morgen weiß ich, wo ich zu suchen habe.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich werde seit dem 08.11.08 täglich mehrfach angerufen. Ich habe angeblich einen Renault Twingo gewonnen. Zur Gewinnanforderung soll ich die 0905135656 anrufen. Den Text des Anrufs kenne ich schon von der 09003009011.
lg


----------



## Mondlaub (19 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich werde seit dem 08.11.08 täglich mehrfach angerufen. Ich habe angeblich einen Renault Twingo gewonnen. Zur Gewinnanforderung soll ich die 0905135656 anrufen. Den Text des Anrufs kenne ich schon von der 09003009011.
> lg



Schon an die bnetza gemeldet?


----------



## Unregistriert (23 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

ich wurde auch schon angerufen von dier firna mitte in der nacht,um 3 uhrhaben sie gewonnwn eine renult clio.auto.dann habe ich angerufen an der nummer was auf meine handy zum sehen war.erst mal 1.99pro minute.dann auf andere nummer 2.99.und am ende habe ich eine adresse gekriegt mit meine persönliche gewin code.das sollte ich nach italien schicken per brief.adresse.azzuro marketing.casellapostale.j. r. via arsenale25/mtorino.das sind grosse [......].


----------



## sascha (23 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich wurde auch schon angerufen von dier firna mitte in der nacht,um 3 uhrhaben sie gewonnwn eine renult clio.auto.dann habe ich angerufen an der nummer was auf meine handy zum sehen war.erst mal 1.99pro minute.dann auf andere nummer 2.99.und am ende habe ich eine adresse gekriegt mit meine persönliche gewin code.das sollte ich nach italien schicken per brief.adresse.azzuro marketing.casellapostale.juliane rossi via arsenale25/mtorino.das sind grosse betrüger.



Danke für die Meldung. Und jetzt werde noch eben aktiv und schicke eine Mail per [email protected] an die zuständige Bundesnetzagentur. Denn nur wenn die aus dem Schlaf erwachen und etwas tun hast du Chancen, das Geld nicht bezahlen zu müssen.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo alle zusammen.
Bin leider heute Abend auch auf so einen Anruf reingefallen. :-(
Mein Verhängniss war,daß ich tatsächlich bei einem Lokalem Weihnachtsgewinnspiel mitgemacht habe wo es einen Renault twingo zu gewinnen gibt.Also blöderweise troz schlechtem Gefühl angerufen und das Prozedere mitgemacht. Ca 10 min bis 15 min für
1,99/min. Preis wurde beim Anrufen der 0900 er Nummer angesagt.Die angerufene Nummer lautet 0900 3050050. Nach Beendigung einer Umfrage durch die Dame am Telefon habe ich den Gewinncode bekommen und die Adresse wo ich alles hinsenden sollte.Azzuro Marketing,Casella Postale,Signora G. R.,Via Arsenale 25/M-N,I-10121 TURINO.Sie hat keine Bankverbindung noch Adresse haben wollen und ich hätte die Möglichkeit nach der Bestätigung des Gewinns die Möglichkeit zwischen dem Sachpreis oder Baargel zu wählen.Leider ist man immer erst hinterher schlauer wenn schon alles passiert ist.Werde morgen gleich mit der Telekom reden und die Bundesnetzagentur anrufen.
PS :Ob ich wohl trozden die Briefe abschicken sollte um mal zu sehen was dann passiert? könnte ja für Andere auch hilfreich sein? oder hat jemand das ganze schon mal bis zum Schluss durchgeführt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> PS :Ob ich wohl die Briefe abschicken sollte um mal zu sehen was dann passiert?


Haben die deine Adresse? Dann würdest Du ja nichts mehr zu verlieren haben... Falls nein, musst Du Dir überlegen, ob Du denen Deine Adresse geben willst...

Natürlich wäre es spannend, zu wissen, was die einem schicken...


----------



## Unregistriert (25 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,

wurde auch von der Nummer 0174 2706860 um 12:30Uhr angeklingelt, aber nur kurz, scheint so eine Art Durchwahlprogramm zu sein. Danke für die Tipps hier im Forum. Werde nicht zurückrufen, da Nummer hier im Forum als Gewinnspielabzocke schon bekannt.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich weis nicht ob Euch die Nummer +491742706860 bekannt vorkommt. Um 16 Uhr 36 wurde ich heute den 27.11.08 angerufen.
Da ich wissen wollte wessen Nummer das ist,habe ich mir mein Prepaid Handy genommen und zurückgerufen. Es kam eine Computerstimme die mir sagte ich habe gewonnen!
10.000Euro und sollte eine 0900 ter Nummer anrufen! Habe ich nicht getan also was sagt uns das Finger weg von solchen Nummern. 
Was ich nicht verstehe ich habe mein VertragsHandy seid Zwei Monaten bei T-Mobile und wie kommen diese Leute an meiner Handynummer? Gib die Telekom unsere Nr. raus? Ich bin nicht im Telefonbuch eingetragen.

Eure Evelyn aus Berlin


----------



## EX-Taro (27 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Moin Evelin

Für solche Firmen ruft ein Computer an und du brauchst deine Daten nichtmal im Telefonbuch oder ähnlichen Medien hinterlassen. 
Knapp ein Jahr, nachdem ich eine neue Festnetznummer hatte wurde ich von einer ähnlichen (Werbe) Firma angerufen. 
An dem Tag war ich eh stinkesauer und so habe ich das nette Mäuschen am anderen Ende der Leitung mit Gegenfragen bombadiert und nachher auch noch teilweise beleidigt (sorry dafür) das es mir immer noch Leid tut. So ähnlich mache ich das mit vielen unerwünschten Anrufen, egal ob ich Kunde der Firma bin oder nicht.
Es gab mal im Netz einen Frage/ Antwortbogen, wie man solchen Anrufern gegenübertreten soll. Existiert der wohl noch?

Greetz EX-T


----------



## Unregistriert (28 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> jetzt nimmst du den posting, ergänt deinen Namen und deine Anschrift und schickst es an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de
> Sonst hättest Du es nämlich - verzeih bitte - erst gar nicht posten brauchen.



Doch, der Beitrag von sw ist auf jeden Fall nützlich, denn so findet man diese Info via Google.


----------



## public (30 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Am 25.Nov'08 um 14:40 haben wir dann auch einen solchen Anruf  bekommen, und der lief genau so ab wie oben beschrieben:

Unter 00900/3050050 ist da ein Twingo-Gewinn abzuholen.

Ich habe dannn erstmal gegoogled und dann bin ich auf dieses Forum gekommen!

Mail an <[email protected]> ist gemacht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Doch, der Beitrag von sw ist auf jeden Fall nützlich, denn so findet man diese Info via Google.


Ach 
Vielleicht weiß die Bundesnetzagentur das aber längst? 


Wattestäbchen schrieb:


> Ein alter Bekannter wieder...
> Heinzi spricht vom Renault Twingo und der Nummer
> 09003009011 *(29.9.08 )*


fliiiiiiitz
Das war bereits 18 Tage vor dem Posting von sw...

Am 14. Oktober hat die BnetzA verkündet, dass die Nummer ab 21. Oktober gesperrt wird.
Entweder, das ist ein Fehler in deren Veröffentlichung, oder die ticken irgendwie... schwer verständlich... 

Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 21.10.2008, 
Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für *9003009011ab 30.09.2008*, für 9003007701 ab 10.10.2008 [11 bzw 22] (in [] Tage von erstem Missbrauch bis Sperrung)

Trotz bekannter rechtswidriger Nutzung durfte die Nummer einfach noch eine Woche betrieben werden??? 
Das ist doch Wahnsinn!
Hat das juristische Gründe? Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, dass das fast immer so ist:

*25.11.2008*  	 9005333007  	 Preisangabe  	 *Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 05.12.2008* 

Das bedeutet: Die BnetzA weiß, dass die Preisauszeichnung nicht ok ist, aber gesperrt wird erst ab nächste Woche? Das ist nicht wahr, oder?

Haben die schon mal was von "Emergeny Procedure" gehört?
In UK dauert das 10 Tage, dann sind bereits alle Nummern gesperrt und das geflossene Geld wird eingefroren

*Effektive Maßnahmen sind der Ausdruck des Willens zu effektiver Regulierung! Das Gegenteil ist - das Gegenteil!!!*

12.11.2008  	 9003010099, 9003020001  	 Spam Telefon  	 Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 18.11.2008, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für beide Rufnummern ab 30.10.2008 [*19*]

Erste Nennung hier im Forum: 1.11.08
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...t255715.html?highlight=09003010099#post255715

Hier ging es mal vergleichsweise flott
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...t254143.html?highlight=09003030011#post254143

28.10.2008  	 9003030011  	 Spam Telefon  	 Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 31.10.2008, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 11.10.2008 [*20*]

Man muß aber mal beachten:
Das Inkassoverbot wird verhängt ab dem frühest bekannten Zeitpunkt des Missbrauchs, Das Datum der Verfügung ist das Veröffentlichungsdatum und das Sperrdatum die effektive Beendigung der Abzocke.

Ok, dennoch stelle ich fest: Man liegt damit offenbar innerhalb eines Rechnungszyklus. Das ist ein Fortschritt.

Vergleichswerte
August 08
 	 Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 05.08.2008, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 08.07.2008  [28]

Juli 08
 	 Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 18.07.2008, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für 9005347070 ab 26.06.2008  [22]

Juni 08
Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 24.06.2008, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 22.05.2008 [33]

ebenfalls Juni 08
Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 12.06.2008, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für *9003770001 ab 15.10.2007*, für 9003770002 ab 11.01.2008, für *9003770003 ab 15.11.2007*, für 9003770004 ab 07.05.2008, für 9003770006 und 9003770008 ab 02.05.2008, für 9003770009 ab 03.05.2008, für 9003770010 ab 04.05.2008  [36 bis... ca 240]

Mai 08

Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 23.05.2008, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für 9003550001 und 9003550004 ab 29.08.2007, für 9003550002 ab 12.09.2007, für 9003550003 ab 28.08.2007, für 9003550005 ab 31.08.2007, für 9003550006, 9003550009 und 9003550010 ab 17.09.2007 
[so ca 270]

Ich konstatiere lobend: Man bemüht sich immer bemühter

PS: Der Beitrag ist jetzt etwas kompliziert geworden...
*FAZIT:
Zeitnahe Beschwerden an die BNetzA versetzen diese in die Lage, zeitnah zu reagieren. Eine zeitnahe Reaktion wäre dann also möglich.*

Warum es dann in Einzelfällen MONATE dauert, bis was passiert, ist eine verdammt gute Frage an die Wattestäbchenarmee und an die Bundestagsabgeordneten Betroffener 
Und zwar auch dann, wenn es offenbar neuerdings wieder ein bisschen schneller klappt
:wall:


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 November 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Noch mehr Statistik?

               Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 19.07.06, Verbot der         Rechnungslegung u. Inkassierung für 9003502276 ab 06.07.06,         für 9003502277 ab 07.07.06, für 9003502278 ab 10.07.06       
*9(!)-13 Tage
*
11.06.2007     9003101533     Spam Telefon     Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 15.06.2007 Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für 9003101533 ab 01.06.07 *
14 Tage*

14.12.2007     9003006601, 9003006605, 9003006610, 9003004099, 9003009978, 9003445051     Spam Telefon     Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 20.12.2007 Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für 9003006601ab 23.11.07, für 9003006605 ab 26.11.07, für 9003006610 ab 27.11.07, für 9003445051 ab 29.11.07, 9003004099 und 9003009978 ab 30.11.07 
*
21-27 Tage*

*Woher kommen eigentlich diese Unterschiede???*
Sie können es doch offenbar recht flott.


----------



## christianmicha (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> *Woher kommen eigentlich diese Unterschiede???*
> Sie können es doch offenbar recht flott.



Vor Abschaltung der Rufnummern (+Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung) müssen dem Betreiber vermutlich erst einmal neue Rufnummern genehmigt  (= verkauft) werden. Je nach Menge der Neugenehmigungen dauert das natürlich seine Zeit! 
Beamte sind doch keine Schnellzüge!


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



christianmicha schrieb:


> Vor Abschaltung der Rufnummern (+Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung) müssen dem Betreiber vermutlich erst einmal neue Rufnummern genehmigt  (= verkauft) werden.


Das ist nicht der Grund. Die meisten neuen Nummern sind bereits beantragt (für andere Firmen), BEVOR die Nummern gesperrt werden... Die aktuelle sie-haben-gewonnen-Reihe ist fertig. Wir warten gespannt, mit welchen Nummern es weiter geht...
siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ewonnen-ab-november-2007-a-11.html#post257554


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> *0900-3007701  *
> *0900-3007779 *
> *0900-3009011  *
> *0900-3009091   *
> ...


update

0900-3010099
wurde gesperrt zusammen mit 0900302001

also noch zwei, von denen eine überfällig ist - dann braucht man neue Ware
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/09003050050


> Ich wurde heute 01.12.2008 von der Nr. 0174 27 111 68 angerufen, mir wurde ein Auto versprochen. Ich habe die 09003050050 nicht angerufen, habe zuerst im Internet geschaut, was hinter dieser Nr. steckt.
> 
> Leute nicht diese Nr. 09003050050 anrufen!!!!


Die Bundesnetzagentur schaut denen zu - pfui!


---


ganz komisch...

12.11.2008  	 9003010099, *9003020001*  	 Spam Telefon  	 Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 18.11.2008, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für beide Rufnummern ab 30.10.2008 [19 Tage]

Aber was soll das für eine NUmmer sein 09003020001???
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=180143&highlight=09003020001#post180143

warum fehlt die auf meiner Liste?

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
Wed Feb 6 07:50:18 UTC+0100 2008 	

Also 9 Monate vor dem Missbrauch registriert...
Damals, als diese Nummer so in etwa beantragt wurde, ärgerte man sich hier noch mit einem Österreicher herum, der telefonisch meinte, eine gewisse Telemar (bekanntermaßen Inhaber der azzurro-marketing.com) würde in Deutschland für ihn arbeiten...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/219479-post274.html

Dann kam ja die Phase mit den Bulgaren von TECOM

Das war Ende Januar. Und wann wurden deren Nummern angemeldet? Im Mai - also ebenfalls knapp 9 Monate vorher.
Das hat schon alles Sinn. Demzufolge müssten die Nummern für die nächste Welle etwa im März/April registriert worden sein.
Da hätte ich eine Firma aus Polen im Angebot


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo leute,
bin heute volles rohr reingefallen!
habe die [ edit]  nummer 09003050050 angerufen!
Renault Twingo im Wert von 10000,- € oder eines Geldpreises in bis zu gleicher Höhe..." 
Die firma soll in Italien sein und heist Azzurro Marketing.
Bin so blöd gewessen und erst nach dem ich angerufen im internet nachgeschaut!!
Was soll ich jetzt machen . Muss ich die hohe rechnung die ich wahrscheinlich bekommen wede zahlen oder nicht.
Bitte jeden der mir helfen kann um hilfe
email: [ edit] 
Danke


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,
leider hat es mich mit der Nr. 09003050050 ebenfalls erwischt. Da ich bei SKL und dem
Gewinnspiel unserer Tageszeitung mispiele habe ich es erst bemrkt als es nun zu spät war.
Habe den Rat befolgt und eine Mail zur Bundesnetzagentur geschickt. Hoffe das man noch was retten kann, denke aber die 20-30 Euro sind verloren.
Azzuro Marketing heißt die Firma und ein Gewinn von einem Clio oder einem Sachwert in Höhe von 10.000 Euro. Also Leute nicht anrufen!!!
Beste Grüße
J.M


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Falls die Bundesnetzagentur ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot verhängt, wie bei ca. 11 von ca. 13 Nummern derselben Firma zuvor (wenn man die vielen anderen von anderem Firmen ähnlich beworbenen Nummern nicht dazurechnet), *muß keiner das Geld zahlen.
Achtet einfach auf die entsprechenden Veröffentlichungen der Bundesnetzagentur.*
Die hier genannte 0900 ist *längst* bekannt, siehe auch hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ewonnen-ab-november-2007-a-11.html#post257554
Warum noch keine Maßnahmen erfolgt sind, *ist einzig und allein das Geheimnis der Bundesnetzagentur*.
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/09003050050
Seit 15.11. mindestens ist die Nummer auffällig. Erfahrungsgemäß müsste also noch diese Woche [15.11. plus ca. 25 Tage abzüglich 5, also etwa 5.12. - dann wohl eher Anfang nächster Woche] eine entsprechende Veröffentlichung kommen, wenn die Bundesnetzagentur wenigstens ihr Durchschnitsstempo einhalten kann. Bis es so weit ist, dürfen diese Mehrwertmafiosi also diese Nummer seelenruhig weiter verwenden - und neue Nummern sind ja bereits verfügbar, sodass es auch ja keine Unterbrechung des Geschäftsmodells geben muß.
Dieser Service kostet die Abzocker bei der BNetzA knappe 70 Euro pro Nummer... Schon vor Jahren hat das öffentlich-rechtliche Fernsehen die Bundesnetzagentur (damals noch RegTP) völlig treffend als "Dealer" bezeichnet 

PS: Panorama war das, am 6.6.2002
(Quelle: PANORAMA Nr. 614 vom 6.6.2002
"Miese Geschäfte mit hohen Gebühren - Die Hintermänner der 0190er-Abzocke")




> Unter dieser Nummer dann: teure und endlose Fragen. Haustiere, Charakter, Urlaub,
> alles scheint wichtig. Gesprächsgebühr rund 40 Euro. Die lächerliche Ausbeute: eine
> Billigbroschüre mit banalen Tipps und Adressen aus dem Telefonbuch – von Firmen,
> die nie gefragt worden sind.
> ...



_[einige detaillierte Anmerkungen gelöscht]_

*Das einzige, was sich seit 2002 geändert hat, ist der Name der zuständigen Behörde.
*


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

wenn da jemand angerufen hat, weil er durch die Aussage in der Werbenachricht ("einige Daten ergänzen") irregeführt wurde im Hinblick auf die mit dem Rückruf unter 0900 verbundenen Kosten, kann er ja mal probieren, ob er einen Staatsanwalt findet, der darin einen Betrug sieht.
Manchmal passieren Dinge, die galten vorher auch als nicht zu erwarten

ich habe eine mögliche Denkweise hier bereits skizziert
fehlt nur der ähnlich denkende Staatsanwalt dazu.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Also hatte auch einen Anruf in Abwesenheit am 6.11.08 von 015224921513 
Gewinnansage Renault Twingo gewonnen....
Dann zurrückgerufen 09003010099 hab das der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet.
Nummer abgeschaltet 14.11.08 
Rechnungslegungs Inkassierungsverbot ab 30.10.08
Also bloß nicht zahlen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wenn ihr wie ich ein Lastschriftverfahren mit eurem Telefonanbieter verein. habt
Kopie der Rechnung an Kundenservice mit verweiß auf Rechnungsleguns -und Inkassierungsverbot der Bundesnetzagentur.
Dann gibts vielleicht das Geld zurrück.

Nummer gehörte zu dieser  italienischen "Firma" 

Zitat bnetzagentur:

SNT Multiconnect GmbH & Co.KG, Wilhelm-Hale-Str. 50, 80639 München, geschaltet waren, bereits am 14.11.08 abgeschaltet worden sind.



Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über diese Rufnummern, eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen, sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu inkassieren. Den Zeitpunkt für den Beginn des Verbots für die Rufnummer können Sie der Anlage entnehmen.



Bitte melden Sie sich, wenn nach dem angegebenen Zeitpunkt diese Gespräche trotzdem auf Ihrer nächsten Telefonrechnung erscheinen sollten und schicken Sie uns eine Kopie der betreffenden Rechnung mit, aus der der Zeitpunkt des Anrufs und die Rufnummer erkennbar sind.



Rufnummerninhaber und Nutzer der Rufnummer ist die Firma [ edit] i, Corso Palermo 123, I-10157 Turin, Italien.


Komisch finde ich nur , dass dieser Eintrag bei mehreren Nummern zu sehen ist die
meines Wissens nach an unterschiedlichen Tagen abgeschaltet worden sind.
Da kommt der Verdacht auf, dass diese Firma immer neue Nummern kriegt und
die entlarvten nach und nach ageschaltet werden und nur einzelne Rechn-und Inkassierungsverbote  nach und nach ausgesprochen werden.

ich jedenfalls werde mein Geld kriegen.
Klagen würd ich auch. 
§ 601 a Gewinnversprechen


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Da kommt der Verdacht auf, dass diese Firma immer neue Nummern kriegt und die entlarvten nach und nach ageschaltet werden und nur einzelne Rechn-und Inkassierungsverbote  nach und nach ausgesprochen werden.


Das ist eine gute Umschreibung dessen, was die Bundesnetzagentur der Allgemeinheit erfolgreich als erfolgreichen Kampf gegen diese Masche präsentiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich hatte heute einen sehr kurzen Anruf von 0162 3580454.

Obwohl ich neben dem Telefon war, konnte ich auf Grund der Kürze den Anruf nicht annehmen. Ein Rückruf wird also provoziert.

Die Nummer ist faul.


----------



## frauz (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

dumm oder dümmer?weiß net was i davon bin....
wahrscheinlich beides und noch mehr. hatte gestern nen anruf von der nummer 0174-270 68 60. da net wußte wer des is, hab i mal zurückgerufen. bandansage erzählte mir dasselbe, wie euch allen, von wegen gewinner bla bla bla und somit rief ich dann auf der nummer 0900-3050050 an. da die firma azzurro marketing ihren sitz in italien hat, wie ich zum schluss erfuhr, war mir das nur noch fragwürdiger u somit hab ich sie mal gegooglet und bin nun zu euch gestoßen.
email hab ich auch schon an die bundesnetzagentur geschickt. hoffe die brauchen ned so lang zum antworten*seufz'* 
tja wat soll i sagen?dumm bleibt dumm,da helfen keine pillen :schluchz:


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Morgen wird die Nummer gesperrt. Wetten?


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hab gerade auch die GEWINN BENACHRICHTIGUNG bekommen !!
Hab da aber nicht angerufen, denn mal ganz ehrlich, wer da anruft ist doch auch ein bisschen selbst schuld oder?? Das Dingen stinkt doch vom weiten !!!
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

moin moin!

Mir erging es vorhin ähnlich..habe tatsächlich an einem gewinnspiel hier in der region teilgenommen u spiele zusätzlich skl u konsorten um irgendwann mal dat grosse los zu ziehen 

Ich habe einen ähnlichen anruf bekommen u merkte leider auch erst nach 10-15 minuten das es nicht ganz sauber sein kann..giuliana rossi aus torino.....meine frage...woher haben die meine handy-nummer? laut meinem anbieter wird "natürlich nichts" weitergeleitet. die sagten ich solle die rechnung abwarten u u sie nochmals kontaktieren. ausserdem habe ich gleich ne mail an die bundesnetzagentur geschickt....hätte man sich vor dem wählen mal erkundigt. frohe weihnachten sage ich da nur...an alle die nicht ganz so dämlich sind, wie ich es vor einigen minuten war, NICHT ANRUFEN!

grüsse


----------



## frauz (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

tja de hoffnung stirbt halt zuletzt. hatte scho mal bei so na sache teilgenommen,allerdings net bei der firma u da hatte i tatsächlich zweihundert euro überwiesen bekommen. von daher war de hoffnung arg groß....jetzt grad so vor weihnachten. gelernt hab i auf jeden fall.... so ein glück wie ich damals hatte,hat man wohl nur einmal


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

habe heute leider auch so einen anruf bekommen und danach auch noch die 0900 nummer angerufen meine angaben getätigt undsie hat auch erzählt keine kontonummer,...
doch der anruf hat mir jetzt schon 50 euro gekostet
ach blöd
kann ich das geld irgendwie zurück bekommen?
ich hab kein bock das zu zahlen


----------



## 29max unregistriert (13 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Habe soeben auch einen Telefonanruf bekommen und ein Auto gewonnen. Juchu!
Nun soll ich die Nummer 09003040090 anrufen, zur Datenabgleichung ect. Der Argwohn packte mich und ich habe im Internet geforscht und hier u.a. das Portal gefunden.
Also Achtung vor dieser neuen Nummer.

29max


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

09003040090
0900-3040090
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/09003040090

Am DONNERSTAG war diese Nummer NOCH NICHT in der Datenbank der BnetzA eingetragen!
Also hat die Eintragung wahrscheinlich der Netzbetreiber am Freitag gemacht.

08003301900 (Mehrwertnummernabfrage der Deutschen Telekom) sagt "Für die von Ihnen eingegebene Rufnummer liegen uns keine Informationen vor"
Im gesamten entsprechenden Block 090030400xx war am Freitag *noch keine einzige Nummer vergeben*
(genauer gesagt: Keine Nummer zwischen 0900-3034034 und 0900-3048667 - nur falls da noch mehr auftauchen)

Wie kommt diese Nummer plötzlich in die Datenbank?
Was treiben die da eigentlich?
Und: Wie lange dauert es dieses Mal, BNetzA, bis die unrechtmäßige Nutzung der Nummer erkannt und geahndet wird?

bitte umgehend mit Deinem Namen und Anschrift Meldung an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

___________________________________________________________________________________
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/s...=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=3040090&Suche=Absenden

C
C
Corso Palermo 123
10157 Turin
ITALIEN
Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: 
Wed Feb 6 07:50:18 UTC+0100 2008

[Via Arsenale 25/M-N,I-10121 TURIN]
--> "Azzurro Marketing, c/o Radolfzell am Bodensee"

Die Bundesnetzagentur (als Vertreter der Verbraucher) am Nasenring durch die Manege gezogen? Abzocker, die sich kaputtlachen über die Behörde? Abzocker, die seit *Ende August* ungestört agieren dürfen?

Soll man sich eigentlich noch darüber aufregen? Es ist lächerlich, was da abgeht.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hi habe soeben eine renault Twingo oder 10000 € in Bar gewonnen!!!!
brauche nur noch die Nr.09003040090 wählen.

Aber das lasse ich wohl besser!!!

Schöne Weihnachten


----------



## Angieiiiiii (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ja mir ist es auch heute passiert......habe ein kurzen anruf gekommen....dann habe ich angerufen und der typ hat über einen gewinn geredet....bla bla bla......voll die [ edit] .......[ edit ]........habe auch sofort über das internet nachgeuckt ob die nummer da steht dann kam ich auch uaf euch....


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Dezember 2008)

*Anruf bekommen am 18.12.2008*

Herr Kaiser hat mich angerufen. Ich hätte einen Renault Twingo gewonnen. Soll zurückrufen zwecks Datenabgleich --> 09003040090. Habe ich nicht gemacht, sondern eine Beschwerde-Email geschickt an die Bundesnetzagentur.
MfG


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



firefoxfan schrieb:


> 17.11.08 21:32 Ping auf meinem T-Mobile Handy zugunsten +49461662893176 (Flensburg)
> ...
> die wichtige nummer, die sie jetzt anrufen müssen,  lautet
> 09003369852
> ...



05.12.2008                      09003369852, 09003321456                       Spam Telefon                       *Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 10.12.2008, Verbot der         Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für 9003369852 ab         13.10.2008, für 9003321456 ab 05.10.2008       *

05.12.2008                       461662893000 bis 461662893999                       Spam Telefon                       Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 10.12.2008

Recht so. Besser spät als nie! Auch die _peers_ von "ihm" dürfen nicht alles 
Herzallerliebste Grüße an den FST-Vorstand P!
_no pasaran!_


----------



## firefoxfan (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

19.12.2008 gegen 13:15 Festnetzbereich 0911 :



> _Hallo und Herzlich willkommen_
> _Sie sind heute aufgrund ihrer Telefon-Endnummer 9969 ausgewählt worden, einen Tausend Euro Tankgutschein zu gewinnen ._
> _Alles was Sie machen müssen, ist die 1 auf Ihrer Telefon-Tastatur zu drücken._


Nach Drücken der 1:


> _Die Nummer, die Sie jetzt anrufen müssen, um Ihren Tankgutschein in Empfang zu nehmen, ist die 01377700024, ich wiederhole 01377700024 ..._


Beschwerde an BNetzA mit Bitte um Abschaltung und Rechnungslegeverbot ist raus. 

Nochmal bei der Telekom beschweren ?
Und bei wem dort ?


----------



## firefoxfan (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

heute 21.12.08 14:05 wieder:


> _Guten Tag und Herzlich willkommen, _
> _dürfen wir Sie nochmal erinnern, Ihren Tausend Euro Tank-Gutschein abzurufen ?_
> _Er steht nur noch heute für Sie bereit._
> _Alles, was Sie tun müssen, ist nur die 01377700028 für günstige 1 Euro pro minute anzurufen......_


Auch diese Nummer an die BNetza verpfiffen .


----------



## Vollmondgreis (27 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Betrugsversuch durch TELEWIN*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich bekam heute, am 02.08.2008 um 11.08h einen unerwünschten Werbeanruf im Namen der Firma TELEWIN mit unterdrückter Rufnummer und folgendem Inhalt:


Die Firma ist immer noch aktiv. Auf meinem Anrufbeantworter ging am 27.12.2008, 13:30 h, ein Anruf mit identischem Inhalt ein. Einzig die Rufnummer hat sich in 0900 3040090 geändert. Die Anschlussinhaberin sitzt immer noch in Turin, Italien unter der genannten Adresse.


----------



## Mondlaub (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre es spannend, zu wissen, was die einem schicken...




Hallöchen, 
ich hab heut meinen Rückumschlag zurückbekommen. UND: es war kein Twingo drin! :quaengel: 

"Da leider nur einer den Hauptpreis gewinnen kann, haben wir trotzdem für Sie speziell einen tollen sehr werthaltigen Reisegutschein im Wert von 111 € hier beigelegt." :abgelehnt:

Das alles ist auf einer Kopie (selbst die Unterschrift) und wahrscheinlich an all die Telefonopfer verschickt worden, die die Sache durchgezogen haben. Na wenigstens hat es mich nur mein Porto gekostet. Ich hab ja Gott sei's gedankt (oder soll ich lieber der bnetza danken) die Telefongebühren nicht zahlen müssen. :auslach:

Ich wünsche allen einen GUTEN RUTSCH und ein glückliches und betrugsfreies Jahr 2009! arty:


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Kannst Du mir den Gutschein zukommen lassen?
Wer ist der Anbieter des Gutscheins?
Ich melde mich bei Dir


----------



## EX-Taro (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo Ihrs

Vielleicht gehts mit dem Gutschein ja nach Turin?????

Bye EX-T


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Die Frage ist, ob der Gutschein etwas mit der Firma zu tun hat, zu der die Telemar auf ihrer Webseite azzurro-marketing.com verlinkt.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo
Hatte am 30.12.08 auch so einen Anruf. Ich soll einen Renault Twingo odereinen Preis bis zu 10000€ gewonnen haben, wenn ich die 09005323546 anrufe und meine Adressdaten angebe. 
Diese Rufnummer gehört aber nicht der C.. C.. aus Turin.
 MFG


----------



## webwatcher (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

auch nicht viel vertrauenerweckender und Betreiber "wohlbekannt"
"Grupo Almadraba" - Google-Suche


> 0900 - 5 - 323546
> Diensteanbieter:
> Grupo Almadraba 2007 S.L.
> C/Rei Ferran II. No 49
> ...


taucht hier schon auf:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ewonnen-ab-november-2007-a-31.html#post246177


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Wenn eine Firma diese Masche über fast ein Jahr betreiben kann, funktioniert die Regulierung/Kontrolle nicht. Wenn der Regulierer in seinen Presseerklärungen behauptet, dass die Kontrolle funktioniert, dann redet der Regulierer Unfug. Wenn dieser Unfug dazu beiträgt, dass die Regulierungsbedingungen nicht verändert werden, dann ist der Regulierer mitverantwortlich und daher bleibe ich auch 2009 bei meiner heftigen Kritik: *Die Bundesnetzagentur ist ein struktureller Mitstörer*. Die Bundesnetzagentur ist nicht ein Opfer der schlechten Regulierung, sondern ein Täter durch Unterlassen klarer Forderungen an den Gesetzgeber.

Beschwerden an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

PS: Wird die Ansage komplett von derselben Stimme gesprochen ("Heppenheim-Style", _Heinzi_) oder werden Wörter (z.B. die anzurufende 0900) mit einber anderen Stimme eingefügt ("Düsseldorf-Style")?

("Düsseldorf-Style" ist "Geldpreis bis 3000 Euro oder Sachpreis bis 1500 Euro")
Kennt jemand eine der Spamnummern? Dann würde ich mir das selbst anhören.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Etwas Geschichte...
Im Anhang ist ein 2008er-Anruf "Heppenheimstyle" von Heinzi ("Michael Kaiser"), ein Anruf für die 0900er einer "Flash Graphics Digitale" in Düsseldorf (gesprochen von Haldola, diese Nummer) (exakt vor einem Jahr) und ein noch junger Anruf für die "Worldwide Venture" in Hong Kong (ebenfalls Haldola und "Düsseldorf style")

PS: Kann das hier jmd bestätigen?


> Hat sich nicht gelohnt, geht auch ein Computer dran. *Interessant war, dass erst nach Kontonummer und Bank gefragt wurde, dann erst nach Name und Adresse!* Hu?!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2009)

*Namen!*

hallo! 

ich wurde heute auch angerufen, aber der anruf begann nicht mit " sie haben gewonnen " sondern ich wurde bei meinem nachnamen genannt. 2 mal. habe sofort aufgelegt. andere textmitschnitte (auch bei youtube zu finden) beginnen aber "noch" nicht damit.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,hab heute selber einen Anruf per Handy bekommen,wo mir mitgeteilt wurde ich habe einen Twingo gewonnen und soll 09003040090 anrufen.Die Handynummer war 015207658540
So eine Sauerei,wenn man nicht alle Handynummern im Kopf hat ruft man erst mal an.
MFG Dirk


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

die Ansprache mit dem Namen wäre eine neue Qualität. Ich bin leider kein Jurist, daher kann ich nicht sagen, ob sie dadurch etwas ändert.
Weiterhin gilt: Mail mit Namen und Anschrift an Rufnummernmissbrauch[@]bnetza.de

Danke für die Handynummer


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

So, der "Heinzi" alias _Herr K* von der Firma Telewin_ alias _The Voice of Heppenheim _sagt dieses Mal seinen Namen nicht, dafür besteht er nachdrücklich darauf, man möge vom Festnetz anrufen. Offenbar haben die Jungs eine neue Taktik. Aber ich verstehe es noch nicht so ganz... Wenn, wie hier zuvor beschrieben, die Spamansage eine namentliche Ansprache enthält und man so beharrlich darauf besteht, dass vom Festnetz aus angerufen wird, dann verfolgen die damit eine bestimmte Absicht. Nur: welche???

Ich habe deshalb, weil ich die Ansage so nicht kannte, mal wieder ein Hörbeispiel angehängt. Es ist immer noch der gute Heinzi, wie gehabt, der ja schon für Nachbarschaft und ein halbes Dutzend weiterer aus dem Ausland kommender Briefkastenfirmen aktiv war.

(aus technischen Gründen habe ich Heinzi nicht im Original angehängt, hier ist aber der komplette Text:


			
				The Voice of Heppenheim aka Codename Heinzi schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, dass wir sie doch noch erreicht haben. Die Nummer ihres Telefonanschlusses wurde heute ausgelost und sie sind der glückliche Gewinner eines Renault Twingo im Wert von 10.000 € oder eines Geldpreises in bis zu gleicher Höhe. Ist das eine tolle Überraschung? sie haben das absolut richtig verstanden. Ihre Telefonnummer wurde ausgewählt und für die Zustellung ihres Gewinns benötigen wir jetzt lediglich noch einige Angaben. Sie erhalten deshalb jetzt gleich die Telefonnummer von unserem Callcenter. Dort wartet man bereits auf Ihren Rückruf. Noch etwas ganz wichtiges: Rufen Sie bitte von zuhause aus an von ihrem Festnetztelefon. Nur so können wir sicherstellen, dass ihre ausgewählte Festnetz Nummer identisch ist mit dem zugeteilten Gewinncode. Bitte nicht zurückrufen aus dem Mobilfunknetz, sondern von ihrem Festnetztelefon, also von zuhause aus. Haben Sie etwas zu schreiben? Also, jetzt erst einmal die Telefonnummer: bitte notieren 09003040090. Ich wiederhole: 09003040090. Wie gesagt ohne die fehlenden Angaben und den Anruf von zuhause aus, von ihrem Festnetztelefon, können wir Ihnen den Gewinn leider nicht zu stellen und damit ihr Anspruch nicht verfällt, rufen Sie bitte sofort von zuhause aus, ihren Festnetzanschluss, in unserem Groll Center an. Dort können wir dann alles Weitere besprechen. So, jetzt nocheinmal zum Vergleich: 09003040090 Ende


http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/s...=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=3040090&Suche=Absenden

C.C., Turin

*Bitte unbedingt den Vorfall unter Angabe von Namen & Anschrift melden bei rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de*

PS: Der Handynummernblock tauchte bereits im November auf
015207658540 (damals 015207658470)

bei 60 geht eine Mailbox ran
bei 41 ebenso
bei 39 ebenso
bei 70 Freizeichen, dann Mailbox

ist alles Vodafone.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

guten abend ich wurde heute soeben auch von Azzurro Marketing und unter dieser adresse Casella Postale Signora [ edit] 
via Arsenale 25/M-N 
I-10121 Torino Italien
abgezockt

unter diese nummer 09003040090 
datum am 5.01.2009 um 23.00 uhr

ich denke das ich wenigstens so helfen kann das dieser abzocker endlich zu finden sind.
Mit freundlichen gruß


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob der Gutschein etwas mit der Firma zu tun hat, zu der die Telemar auf ihrer Webseite azzurro-marketing.com verlinkt.


Danke, der Gutschein ist mittlerweile hier angekommen. Es ist ein Gutschein des österreichischen Anbieters "Connex", vergleichbare Gutscheine gibt es von zahlreichen namhaften Firmen.

Falls noch jemand so einen Gutschein hat, bitte melden. Auf dem Gutschein steht eine Nummer: TMR ######
Haben andere auch diesen Code "TMR" auf dem Gutschein?
Solche Gutscheine gibt es z.B. von Debeka, dann steht da DEB vor der Nummer. Es gibt sie auch von Allianz-Dresdner Bank, dann steht ADB vor der Nummer. Es gibt sie auch von WMF, dann steht WMF vor der Nummer.
Hier steht TMR - das steht dann wohl für "Azzurro Marketing", oder? Ich werde mal in Radolfzell fragen, ob TMR nicht _zuuuuufällig_ für *T*ele*m*a*r* steht. Ich krieg das raus, verlasst Euch drauf  Damit die Verbraucherzentrale Bayern nicht wieder sagen kann, dass das alles Auslandsfirmen sind

PS: Der Brief ist übrigens abgestempelt in Villingen-Schwenningen. Das Briefzentrum 78 ist unter anderem zuständig für Radolfzell am Bodensee


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Heute, 13.Jan. 2009 gegen 19:57 Uhr rief die Computerstimme mit dem Twingo-Hauptgewinn an und der Aufforderung die 0900 304 00 90 Nummer zu wählen, was ich natürlich unterließ. Wäre mir schon recht, wenn man solchen Freunden das Handwerk legt.

Gruß  [ema***[/email]


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wäre mir schon recht, wenn man solchen Freunden das Handwerk legt.


...aber das erreichst Du nicht damit, dass Du Deine Maqiladresse hier postest :wall:

eher durch Beschreibung des Vorgangs und Mail an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich habe heute auch einen Anruf von dem lieben "Herrn Kaiser" bekommen, der angeblich im Namen der Telekom anrief.
Das Telefonat begann mit "Hallo, Ist das der Anschluss, der Familie Müller" (Name geändert  )...
Als ich von dem Gewinn eines Renault Twingos gehört habe wurde ich sofort misstrauisch und habe aufgelegt...


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo 
Meine Mutter ist auch darauf reingefallen und hat angeurfen!
Da sie sich nicht auskennt! Wirklich gar nicht habe ich ihr gesagt, dass ich ihr helfen werde.
Könnt ihr mir bitte schnellstens sagen was ich jetzt genau wohin schicken soll?
Der rechnungsbetrag wurde auf unserer telekomrechnung abgebucht, kann ich dagegen auch etwas tun?
danke schon im vorraus...

lg


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Der Betrag wurde von unserer Telekomrechnung abgebucht war das bei euch auch so?
Wir bekammen diese rechnug heute!! 
Wird der Betrag monatlich abgebucht?? (ich hoffe nicht)
Bitte antwortet schnelL! es ist wichtig ich muss wissen ob das monatlich abgebucht wird!
Was kann ich tun?!??????????

Danke


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hier steht alles wesentliche
Telefonrechnung zu hoch - Einspruch nach 0137 oder 0900-Betrug: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

wichtig: Meldung an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

- mit Eurem Namen/Anschrift
- evtl. mit der Rechnung
- mit einer Beschreibung des Vorfalls
- mit der Forderung, ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot zu verhängen (=dann darf kein Geld kassiert werden) (das geht auch rückwirkend)

um welche 0900-Nummer geht es? Vielleicht hat die Bundesnetzagentur dazu ja schon eine Entscheidung gefällt?

PS: Das ist eine einmalige Sache... Aboabrechnung über Mehrwertnummern gehören zwar zu den Wunschträumen der Mehrwertbauernfänger und ihrer Lobby - aber alles dürfen die auch nicht, solange wenigstens wir und ein paar andere da gut aufpassen


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> leider hat es mich mit der Nr. 09003050050 ebenfalls erwischt.


In einem anderen Thread habe ich gemutmaßt, dass etwa Anfang Dezember diese Nummer gesperrt werden würde.

Am 11.12.2008 schrieb ich



> Überblick über gesperrte Nummern der Azzurro Marketing
> (Datenbasis: Bundesnetzagentur, eigene Aufarbeitung, ohne Gewähr)
> 
> RIV ab* --> 0900-Nummer--> Dauer** --> gesperrt ab
> ...



a.a.O. (am 4.12.08)

"Seit 15.11. mindestens ist die Nummer auffällig. Erfahrungsgemäß müsste also noch diese Woche [15.11. plus ca. 25 Tage abzüglich 5, also etwa 5.12. - dann wohl eher Anfang nächster Woche] eine entsprechende Veröffentlichung kommen, wenn die Bundesnetzagentur wenigstens ihr Durchschnitsstempo einhalten kann. *Bis es so weit ist, dürfen diese Mehrwertmafiosi also diese Nummer seelenruhig weiter verwenden - und neue Nummern sind ja bereits verfügbar, sodass es auch ja keine Unterbrechung des Geschäftsmodells geben muß*."

Lesezeichen: *Strukturelle Mitstörung*

BNetzA von heute:

_wir können Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Bundesnetzagentur tätig geworden ist und die in der Anlage aufgeführte Rufnummer, die im Netz der Firma SNT Multiconnect GmbH & Co. KG, Wilhelm-Hale-Str. 50, 80639 München, geschaltet war, bereits am 11.12.08 abgeschaltet worden ist._

_Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über diese Rufnummer, eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen, sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu inkassieren. Den Zeitpunkt für den Beginn des Verbots für die Rufnummer können Sie der Anlage entnehmen. (=13.11.08)_

also:

ab 15.11. --> 09003050050 --> ?? Tage --> ??.??.
=
13.11. --> 09003050050 --> 28 Tage --> 11.12.

Leute, die die Nummer so um den 13.-20. herum angerufen haben, dürften das möglicherweise schon auf der Rechnung gehabt haben.
Wie viele von denen werden von dem rückwirkend verhängten Inkassoverbot erfahren? 1%??? 3%??? 5%???


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wie viele von denen werden von dem rückwirkend verhängten Inkassoverbot erfahren? 1%??? 3%??? 5%???


denke das es eher im Bereich Homöopathie  anzusiedeln ist...

d6-7  oder so...


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo!
Ich hatte mich schon mal am 24.11 2008 gemeldet. Ich hatte die Nummer 0900 3 050050 angerufen.Nach dem ich mich hier im Forum informiert habe, gleich die telekom angerufen.Sie konnten erst was unternehmen nach in Kostenstellung des Betrages.Sie waren bereit den Betrag für drei Monate zurück zu stellen .Also bis Ende Februar .Hatte mich auch bei dern Bundesnetzagentur geneldet und Gestern die bastätigung bekommen, daß die Nummer seit dem 11.12.2008 abgeschaltet worden ist und das Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab dem 13.11.2008 gilt.Werde am Montag die Telekom anrufen und bescheid sagen. Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## sascha (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich hatte mich schon mal am 24.11 2008 gemeldet. Ich hatte die Nummer 0900 3 050050 angerufen.Nach dem ich mich hier im Forum informiert habe, gleich die telekom angerufen.Sie konnten erst was unternehmen nach in Kostenstellung des Betrages.Sie waren bereit den Betrag für drei Monate zurück zu stellen .Also bis Ende Februar .Hatte mich auch bei dern Bundesnetzagentur geneldet und Gestern die bastätigung bekommen, daß die Nummer seit dem 11.12.2008 abgeschaltet worden ist und das Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab dem 13.11.2008 gilt.Werde am Montag die Telekom anrufen und bescheid sagen. Vielen Dank!!!



Gut so. Nicht abzocken lassen und vor allem konsequent durchziehen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Sehr gut! Nur: das müsste jeder Betroffene machen, damit die kein Geld kriegen - das ist das Problem dabei. Wer das Forum hier oder andere Informationsquellen nicht zur Verfügung hat oder sich beschafft, zahlt einen Betrag, den er nach dem Gesetz nie hätte zahlen müssen. Das ist ein Irrsinn und es ist mir völlig unverständlich, dass die Politik das in Ordnung findet.
Einzelne Betroffene, die diesen Weg gehen, haben vielleicht den Eindruck, dass alles ok ist - es stimmt halt nur nicht. Nichts ist in Ordnung.


----------



## Siggi-51 (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,
gestern hatte ich wieder mal einen netten "Twingo-Gewinn-Anruf" von dem lieben "Michael Kaiser".  
Neu war allerdings der Einführungssatz: Hallo spreche ich mit Familie XXXX (unser Name!!!)?
Wir stehen freilich im Telefonbuch, aber den Aufwand, das abzugrasen und die potentiellen Opfer persönlich anzusprechen, hätte ich den (edit) nicht zugetraut.
Beworbene Nummer (immer noch!!!): 0900 5323546. Wann wird denn endlich die Abschaltung angeordnet?!
Meldung an die BNA ist raus.

Gruß Siggi-51


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Alte Bekannte
Reg TP - Regulierungsbehrde fr Telekommunikation und Post

09005323546     
0900 5323546     

Grupo Almadraba 2007 S.L.
C/Rei Ferran II. No 49
Kings Park Apt 48
07180 Santa Ponsa, Mallorca
SPANIEN

Man darf sich nicht ärgern...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Heute, 28,1.09 hat sich wohl die Tel.Nr geändert. Mein "Twingo-Gewinn" ist unter 
0900 133 544 0 angekündigt.
Habe an rufnummermissbrauch(at)bnetza.de gemailt.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Betrugsversuch durch TELEWIN*

Hallo habe gestern am 27.01.2009 den selben anruf bekommen nur die 0900-er nr. ist jetzt 09001335440 mir wurde das selbe versprochen (Renault twingo 10.000€ ... )  und der gewinn wurde mir über die 0900er nr. versichert was soll ich jetzt tun


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Betrugsversuch durch TELEWIN*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> was soll ich jetzt tun



Falls du an den Gewinn glaubst, etwas gegen Fieber nehmen.
Ansonsten das tun, was dein Vorposter getan hat


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Betrugsversuch durch TELEWIN*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> der gewinn wurde mir über die 0900er nr. versichert was soll ich jetzt tun


Schick denen ein Kuvert und berichte mir, was drin war. Aber verändere deine Anschrift so, dass Du im Nachhinein sagen kannst, an welche Werbefirmen die verkauft wird 
wie war der Anruf? Berichte mal...
Und: wende dich an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de - dann kriegst Du den Gewinn, ohne die 0900-Gebühren zahlen zu müssen :stumm:
Man nennt das in der Szene "einen Gewinn heppenheimern"

PS:
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/s...=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=1335440&Suche=Absenden


Diensteanbieter:
W.T. Consulting Telephon-In
formationsgmbH & Co KG
Schottenring 16
1010 Wien
OESTERREICH

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=195170&highlight=consulting+wien#post195170



			
				Sirius schrieb:
			
		

> Der Betreiber A. R. K. der [WHOIS]innopro.at[/WHOIS] ist der Ex-Geschäftsführer der *Call Base GmbH* [...]
> 
> Gesucht: Geschädigte von Telefonbetrug!
> "Gewonnen" 0900 3101484 Ratingen
> ...



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...post255234.html?highlight=ratingen#post255234
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...haft-rufen-sie-01377130045-an.html#post222870


----------



## Siggi-51 (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,
der liebe "Michael Kaiser" will mich anscheinend mit Twingos zuschütten. Gestern ein Anruf auf meiner Firmennummer im Nachbarort ebenfalls mit der Einleitung "Spreche ich mit Familie XXXX". Dieses Mal wurde die Nummer 0900 1335440 beworben.
Nun bekommt die BNA die zweite Meldung in dieser Woche von mir. 
Nach dem tollen Interview in der Akte-Sendung möchte ich eigentlich die BNA bitten, nach der Abschaltung zeitnah neue Nummern zuzuteilen, damit den Gaunern keinerlei Verluste entstehen. Nach Meinung des Sprechers ist ja nicht auszuschließen, daß diese dann zu ehrlichen Zwecken verwendet wird. --->Bananenrepublik Deutschland!
Also gebt jedem geschnappten Bankräuber seine Pistole zurück! Es ist ja nicht sicher, daß er wieder eine Bank überfällt - vielleicht will er nur auf Spatzen schießen!

Kopfschüttelnd   Siggi-51


----------



## Dominik136 (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

0900 - 1 - 335440  	

Diensteanbieter:


W.T. Consulting Telephon-In
formationsgmbH & Co KG

Schottenring 16
1010 Wien

OESTERREICH


Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
27.2.2008 ; 13:24 Uhr

hab heute morgen um 9:00 uhr diesen anruf mit twingo und so weiter bekommen... das ist ne frechheit ich hab urlaub. würd gerne mal wissen wo die die nummer her haben diese nummer ist erst seit nem monat wieder aktiv....  zum schnellen überblick das datum heute ist der 30.01.2009


----------



## Dominik136 (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

hab der BNA schon ne e-mail geschickt...
das ist schon krass das diese armen schweine nicht anders ihr geld verdienen können und ehrliche leute abzocken müssen mit soner billigen masche auch noch


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Dominik136 schrieb:


> 0900 - 1 - 335440
> 
> Diensteanbieter:
> 
> ...




Die haben schon im Juli 2008 ihre Lockanrufe gestartet.
Das habe ich der Bnetza bereits im Juli 2008 gemeldet.
mfg


----------



## unangemeldet (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

hier kam eben um 19 Uhr der Anruf, auch twingo etc..
Rufnummer zum Anrufen..die schon bekannte 0900 -1335440


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hi Folks, heute ist der 31.01.2009 - und ich habe auch mit dem Herrn [.......] Telefonieren dürfen...(statt meiner 95 jährige Oma)
sonst ist ja wenigstens ein richtiger Mensch am telefon, der einen nervt, 
aber sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt...
immer noch derRenault und 10.000 Euronen - danke, liebes Österreich...


	0900 - 1 - 335440 	

Diensteanbieter:


W.T. Consulting Telephon-In
formationsgmbH & Co KG

Schottenring 16
1010 Wien

OESTERREICH


Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
27.2.2008 ; 13:24 Uhr

Müsste man da nicht sich irgendwo in Austria beschweren? 
(sorry, hab nicht jeden Bericht hier gelesen...vielleicht habt ihrs ja auch schon erklärt)

liebe GRüsse von der HeXe


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

...hatte heute auch den spruch auf meinen festnetz-ab:
war wohl die nummer: 09001009991

bisher kein link über google; aber unter 
Bundesnetzagentur | Die Bundesnetzagentur
findet man eine suchmaschine für 0900er-nrn wenn man erst über "nummernverwaltung" und "(0)900 premium rate-dienste" geht...

finde auch man sollte die twingos mal alle einklagen 

vg, stefan


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hurra! Super! Habe heute bei "Unbekannt" einen Renault, alternativ 10.000 €, gewonnen! Brauche nur die Nr. 09001009991 anrufen, wegen meiner Daten! So einfach geht das. Der Herr "Kaiser" hat so viele Leute zu beschenken, dass er mich nur per Sprechautomat informieren konnte, da er es persönlich nicht geschafft hätte....
Solchen Leuten gehörte wirklich das Handwerk gelegt!

Mit Gruß
Barbara B.


----------



## Kontur (20 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo zusammen,

habe soeben auch die Mitteilung auf meinem SIP Telefon (Festnetzrufnummer) erhalten, ich wundere mich darüber, da ich SIPGate eigentlich nie verwende (Kostenlose passive Rufnummer zum auf dem Handy per WLAN angerufen werden). Ich habe gedacht Twingo hin oder her, ich google mal... und bin hier gelandet. Das hat mich dazu bewogen folgendes zu schreiben:

###########################
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Wie mir die Bundesnetzagentur mitteilte gehört die Rufnummer 0900-1009991 zu Ihrem zugewiesenen Rufnummern. Mit den Worten ich hätte gewonnen wird mir suggeriert
ein Auto gewonnen zu haben mit der Bitte mich u.g. Rufnummer zu melden. Google verrät hier bereits in ettlichen Erfahrungsberichten, dass hier Lockanrufe getätigt werden.
Des Weiteren Rufen Sie ohne Rufnummerübermittlung auf Festnetznummern an, was hierzulande unzulässig/strafbar ist.

Ich erwarte eine Stellungnahme und Auskunft, wie sie an meine Rufnummer gelangt sind. In Folge sehe ich von einem Strafantrag bei der hiesigen Staatsanwaltschaft ab,
die von Amtswegen dazu verpflichtet ist, der Sache bei begründetem Verdacht nach zu gehen, auch länderübergreifend, im Falle einer mehrfachen Sammelklageschrift durch mehrere Betroffene.
Abschließend ermahne ich Sie, meine persönlichen Daten sowie meine Rufnummer aus Ihrer Datenbank sofort zu löschen und sie keinesfalls an Dritte weiter zugeben!

Strafantrag wegen Verdacht des Betruges im gewerblichen Sinne ist gültig nach §263 StGB


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Txxx Cxxxx

Deutschland.

Bundesnetzagentur:
0900-1009991;W.T. Consulting Telephon-InformationsgmbH & Co KG;Schottenring 16;1010 Wien;OESTERREICH;Thu Mar 27 13:24:04 UTC+0100 2008

Quelle: Reg TP - Regulierungsbehrde fr Telekommunikation und Post
##################################

Würden sich Leute bereiterklären einer Sammelklage bei der Staatsanwaltschaft anzuschließen? Diese ermittelt den Gesellschafter und der Weg ist frei für die zivile Einklage der ganzen Renaults  Ich meine das nun vollkommen im ernst, ich habe die Nase gestrichen voll, von solchen Spinnern. Jetzt wird ausgeholzt. 

Grüssle,
Kontur


----------



## Kontur (20 März 2009)

*AW: Betrugsversuch durch TELEWIN*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich bekam heute, am 02.08.2008 um 11.08h einen
> Am Freitag habe ich einen Termin bei meinem Anwalt.
> Wer schließt sich für eine Sammelklage mit an und will Schadenersatz erstreiten?
> 
> ...



Mail Addy hab ich hier leider nicht, Schadensersatz wäre auch nix, ich bin persönlich nicht reingefallen, aber der Staatsanwalt sollte doch inzwischen ein dickes Bündel Strafanträge auf dem Tischen haben, ich sage nur vereintes Europa, auch auf dem Dienstweg. Hat Dein Anwalt sich dazu geäußert, ob man auf dem strafrechtlichen Weg an die Strohmänner rankomment? (in Italien/Spanien).

Gruß,
Kontur


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Selber anruf vor 10min. Sip-Gate Rufnummer


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Derselbe Anruf, heute morgen auf meinem Festnetz-AB. Auch ich habe einen Renault-Twingo gewonnen. Supi...


----------



## Frank-Bremen (20 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

löööööööööööl

ich auch heute so gegen 13 uhr auf meinem AB.

gerade vor 5 min abgehört. ich hatte auch die nummer 0900-1009991.

echt eine frechheit sowas.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Kontur schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe soeben auch die Mitteilung auf meinem SIP Telefon (Festnetzrufnummer) erhalten, ich wundere mich darüber, da ich SIPGate eigentlich nie verwende (Kostenlose passive Rufnummer zum auf dem Handy per WLAN angerufen werden). Ich habe gedacht Twingo hin oder her, ich google mal... und bin hier gelandet. Das hat mich dazu bewogen folgendes zu schreiben:
> 
> ...



Vorsicht! Ganz genau hinhören! 

Ich hatte heute auch (inzw. zum 2. mal!) einen dieser Anrufe auf meinem AB. Sie verprechen Euch einen Twingo oder einen Geldpreis VON BIS ZU (!!!!!) 10.000 Euro.
Das ist wie bei der Webung von DLS-Anbietern. Man bekommt eine Leitung von BIS ZU 6MBit. Das kann aber auch weniger sein ...

Da ich diese Nummer nicht zurükgerufen habe (und auch nicht werde!) weiß ich leider nicht, was ein solcher Anruf für ein Ergebniss bringen würde. Selbst wenn sie Euch nur 1 Cent überweisen, haben Sie Ihr Gewinnversprechen eingehalten!

Ganz davon ab ist gerade das Fax an die Bundesnetzagentur raus .. 

Meine Nummern wurde nie veröffentlicht, daher gehe ich mal verstärkt davon aus, dass die einfach Nummernkreise durchwählen lassen, ohne verifizierte Listen zu haben .. 

In diesem Sinne: Ne schönne Jroos us Kölle! J.Z.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hey Ihr,

habe auch gerade Gekd oder ein Auto bei X  gewonen, wenn ich mich bei 09001009991 melde.

Der Anschluss war eine Sipgate Nummer.

Verbindung wird gehalten. 

MfG


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Bei mir genau das selbe. 

Habe eben AB abgehört und diese Nachricht gehabt, die um 12:31 reinkam. 

Ich wohne in Berlin und meine Nummer ist nirgendwo registriert, weil ich mir genau diesen Quatsch ersparen wollte. 

Elende [ edit] ; ich hoffe die werden irgendwie belangt.

Schönes Wochenende ohne bescheuerte Anrufe wünsche ich allen,
Grüße, HEB


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

dito, wohne auch in berlin - eben den anruf bekommen - [......]


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo zusammen,
auch wir hatten gerade einen solchen Anruft (Twingo bzw. 10.000,-€).
Meine Frau hatte schon angerufen, zum Glück hat Netcologne die 0900ter Nummer von hause aus gesperrt. Habe gegoogelt und auch ich bin hier gelandet.

Meine Nummer ist ebenfalls nirgendswo bekannt (2. Rufnummer) hätte daher auch gerne gewust woher Sie diese Nummer haben.

Sammelklage ?! warum nicht!! Damit solchen Spinnern das Handwerk gelegt wird.

Wünsche allen ein schönes 0900ter freies Wochenende.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

ja super sache, grad der freundliche herr kaiser dran gewesen...
nr 09001009991 sollte ich anrufen...

"ich werd'n teufel tun"

echt blöd das man die leute nicht mal irgendwo zum "gespräch" zitieren kann...

schönes we!


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hab ebenfalls vor 3 Minuten den Anruf bekommen.
Herr Kaiser war wieder nur vom Band zu hören.
Direkt mal google angeschmissen und schon war ich hier.
Schön das das Internet einem sowas ermöglicht.
Nur woher zum geier kriegen die unsere telefonnummern?
Wählen die einfach blind irgendwelche Nummern?


----------



## webwatcher (20 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nur woher zum geier kriegen die unsere telefonnummern?
> Wählen die einfach blind irgendwelche Nummern?


Es werden ganze Nummernblöcke vollautomatsch abgegrast, oder glaubst 
du allen Ernstes, dass das manuell geschieht?


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo, habe heute ebenfalls einen Anruf auf meinem Anrufbeantwortet gehabt...
Ich hoffe nur, dass mir keine Kosten dafür entstehen, es gibt doch die seltsamen Anrufe, die uns später in Rechnung gestellt werden... Deswegen belasse ich erstmal diese Nachricht auf meinem AB...falls ich eine hohe Rechnung/Gebühr für diese Ansage bekommen sollte... Selbstverständlich rufe ich dort nicht zurück, besonders nach all dem was ich hier auch gelesen habe... Frage mich nur, woher diese Leute unsere Nummern so einfach her haben?!... Obwohl in unserer Zeit/Krise - ist es kein Wunder mehr, dass die Leute egal mit welchen Mitteln, an das Geld anderer kommen möchten... Was ich aber persönlich für eine Schweinerei halte und auch finde, dass solche Firmen bestraft werden müssen... Nicht um sonst, gibt es bei uns Gesetze und Menschenrechte...


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Kann mir jemand den Mitschnitt des Anrufs zukommen lassen? (Evtl hier über die Mods/Admins oder ggf PN?)
Danke

Diensteanbieter:


W.T. Consulting Telephon-In
formationsgmbH & Co KG

Schottenring 16
1010 Wien

OESTERREICH


Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
27.2.2008 ; 13:24 Uhr


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Verantwortlich ist ein gewisser Herr T*, neulich träumte mir, der würde vor ein deutsches Gericht gestellt und sähe sich einer Justitia gegenüber, der nicht die Augen verbunden sind.
In Osnabrück gibt es eine solche 

W.T. Consulting Telephon- Informationsgesellschaft m.b.H. & Co KG, Wien, Wien - FirmenABC.at

Inhaber der Firma ist übrigens zu >98% eine gewisse
*Manhattan Financial and Business Consultants Inc.*

Wer schon etwas länger hier dabei ist, der wird sich evtl. erinnern, dass es da mal eine Firma in Heppenheim gab, die mehrheitlich derselben Firma gehört hat, die man hier findet:
https://esos.state.nv.us/SOSService...ails.aspx?lx8nvq=96gn125XYoxKw9JGt3LYLg%3d%3d

_Good Lines, Bad Lines, and the song remains the same... _

(Man hat im ersten Geschäftsjahr 28 Mio Umsatz gemacht, kein Wunder, bei so _liquiden Kunden...)_
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=goodlines+heppenheim&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


interessant: Gebt hier mal den Namen dieses Txxx's vom Naschmarkt ein
https://esos.state.nv.us/SOSServices/AnonymousAccess/CorpSearch/CorpSearch.aspx

Diese Gewinnanrufsmafia verarscht die Betroffenen ebenso ungestört wie die Bundesnetzagentur. Deren Tatenlosigkeit gehört zum Problem dazu. Ich freue mich auf Osnabrück und träume weiter, dass man denen dort ordentlich den A... a...


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Darf man die Wahrheit schreiben?


> Gesellschafter der am 11. Dezember 2000 gegründeten GoodLines AG sind zu zehn Prozent der Vorstand R*** W*** und zu 90 Prozent die Manhattan Financial Inc., Las Vegas, USA.


Eine Manhattan Financial Inc gibt es nicht - gemeint ist obige Firma*.
Und der hier erwähnte Herr R*** W*** war wiederum Geschäftsführer einer österreichischen Firma, die sich im Besitz jener Firma befand, die vor der WT Consulting mutmasslich (ich hoffe, dies bald belegen zu können) mit derselben Telefonansage dieselbe Masche durchgezogen hat.

Das ist mafiös - und das ist keine Wertung, sondern deskriptiv: Die immer gleichen Akteure in immer wieder neuen Konstellationen - und kein einzelner Betroffener wird ahnen, was dahinter steckt.

*


> Übrigens, die Stadtverwaltung Las Vegas hat mir mitgeteilt, dass Manhattan Financials vollständige Daten folgende sind:
> 
> Manhattan Financial and Business Consultants, Inc.
> W[] T[], Pres
> ...


WT = WT
"wato" 1999


----------



## Unregistriert (21 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben einen Twingo gewonnen" im März 2009*

Habe am 20.03.2009 ebenfalls den Anruf von 09001009991 an meine unveröffentlichte Sipgate-Nummer bekommen und sogleich das Fax der Bundesnetzagentur ausgefüllt. Der Werbetext bei mir lautete:

"Mein Name ist Michael Kaiser. Ich rufe im Auftrag der Firma ... ["Teledin"] (? - unverständlich)... an. Die Nummer Ihres Telefonanschlusses wurde heute ausgelost und Sie sind der glückliche Gewinner eines Renault Twingo im Wert von 10.000,- Euro oder eines Geldpreises in bis zu gleicher Höhe. Ist das eine tolle Überraschung? Sie haben das absolut richtig verstanden! Ihre Telefonnummer wurde ausgewählt, und für die Zustellung Ihres Gewinns benötigen wir jetzt lediglich noch einige Angaben. Sie erhalten deshalb gleich die Telefonnummer von unserem Callcenter, dort wartet man bereits auf Ihren Rückruf.
Haben Sie etwas zum Schreiben? Also, jetzt erst einmal die Telefonnummer. Bitte notieren Sie: 09-001-00-99-91. Ich wiederhole: 09-001-00-99-91. Wie gesagt, ohne die fehlenden Angaben können wir Ihnen den Gewinn leider nicht zustellen. Und damit Ihr Anspruch nicht verfällt, rufen Sie bitte SOFORT in unserem Callcenter an, dort können Sie dann alles weitere Besprechen.
So, jetzt noch einmal zum Vergleich: 09-001-00-99-91. Okay. Die Nummer vom Callcenter haben Sie. Ich darf mich dann an dieser Stelle verabschieden und wünsche Ihnen schon jetzt viel Freude mit Ihrem Gewinn."

Dauer der Ansage: ca. 3 Minuten.

Falls der Text bei Euch derselbe war, könnt Ihr ihn nun von hier bequem in Euer Fax an die Bundesnetzagentur kopieren...   
Wenn jederR ein Fax schickt, wird die Angelegenheit hoffentlich nicht vergessen werden!

Gruß, Tomix


----------



## Unregistriert (21 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

hi leute 

werd jetzt seid 2 tagen auch damit bombadiert das ich einen twingo gewonnen hätt..
auch der herr kaiser 
tel (die bitte KEINER anruft !!) :09001009991 (kost bestimmt nicht die welt  ) 
werde mich montag morgen auch mal direkt bei der bundesnetzargentur melden damit 
diesem telefonterror (für ein paar tage)  mal das leben schwerer gemacht wird 
ja , ich weis ... die machen an anderer stelle eh wieder neu auf und nerfen weiter
aber wenn keiner was tut wird sich nie was ändern ... also :
beschwerd euch, nerft die leute bei der bna ... 
es ist deren job sich um sowas zu kümmern !!!
einer alleine kann nichts ändern - aber die masse kann etwas bewirken !!

in dem sinne

mfg michel


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben einen Twingo gewonnen" im März 2009*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ..."Mein Name ist Michael Kaiser. Ich rufe im Auftrag der Firma ... ["Teledin"] (? - unverständlich)... an.
> ...
> Gruß, Tomix


Danke. Es ist dieselbe Ansage wie zuvor. Die Heppenheimer halt. Seit Jahren lässt man die ungehindert abzocken. Wenn mal wieder jemand Kontakt zu den Medien hat, bei der Firma WT Consulting steht ja der Name direkt drin - da braucht man nicht einmal teure Reisespesen nach Mallorca - es reicht ein Besuch im Naschmarkt.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

moin,

bin am schönen samstag morgen von dem netten herren mit dem twingo überrascht worden)))....klasse kann ich den auch wegen dem schönen wetter als cabrio haben???:-pppp....immer diese unterdrückten rufnummern...nenene,bin auch beim googlen,zwecks überprüfung der nummer bei euch gelandet.


----------



## webwatcher (21 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben einen Twingo gewonnen" im März 2009*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Danke. Es ist dieselbe Ansage wie zuvor. Die Heppenheimer halt. Seit Jahren lässt man die ungehindert abzocken.


Fast im gesamten Bekanntenkreis aufgeschlagen. Bei mir nicht, dürfte daran 
liegen, dass ich eine ganz frische  Nummer habe, bei der der Nummernblock
  wohl noch nicht in den Quakautomaten eingespeichert ist.
 ( eine Ziffer mehr als die bisher üblichen Teilnehmernummern)
 Übrigens ziemlich schlechte Sprachqualität.

Typisch dass es immer zum Wochenende einsetzt. Ab Freitag 10 Uhr setzt ja bekanntlich das Beamtenwochenende ein


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe W.T. Consulting - kein Nachruf...*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ab Freitag 10 Uhr setzt ja bekanntlich das Beamtenwochenende ein


Diese Beschränkung könnten sich diese Mehrwertmafiosi eigentlich sparen, da der Unterschied im Aktivitätsniveau zwischen Wochenende und Wochentag bei der Bundesnetzagentur eigentlich nicht so gravierend erscheint.

Der Nummernblock des Nummernteufelchens vom Naschmarkt  ist schon seit Januar bekannt
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [2009] Sie haben gewonnen!

Lest mal hier:
0137-Lockanrufe an Weihnachten: Razzia in fünf Bundesländern: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de[pointer]=12



> Nach akribischer Kleinarbeit stießen die Ermittler auf Firmen in Wien, Darmstadt und Mannheim, die zunächst durchsucht wurden. Diese Woche dann der nächste Schlag: Zeitgleich durchsuchten Fahnder am Dienstag Firmensitze und Privatwohnungen in Frankfurt, Fürth, Friedrichshafen, Königswinter, Rüsselsheim, sowie bei Mainz. (...)
> ...dass zumindest einige der Verdächtigen auch andere dubiose Geschäfte mit teuren Premium-Nummern machten. Bei der Durchsuchung in *Darmstadt* wurden Hinweise entdeckt, die zu den dubiosen Gewinn-Anrufen mit 0900-Nummern im vergangenen Jahr führen.(...) Wie mehrfach berichtet, hatten damals tausende Telefonbesitzer Anrufe erhalten, in denen ihnen Geld- oder Sachpreise von bis zu 1500 oder 3000 Euro versprochen wurden. Diese Gewinne müssten über eine 0900-Nummer abgerufen werden. Wer darauf hereinfiel, wurde dann bis zu einer halben Stunde in der Leitung gehalten; zu Kosten von 1,99 Euro pro Minute. Über „glückliche Gewinner“ ist bis heute nur wenig bekannt.


Man hatte die Heppenheimer ja schon öfter im Visier, aber formal gesehen gelten sie korrekterweise als unschuldig, da sie nie angeklagt und schon gar nie verurteilt wurden. Angesichts der Häufigkeit der Nennung im Zusammenhang mit übler Abzocke darf man sie aber eventuell als betrügeraffin bezeichnen - oder zumindest die Betrüger als heppenheimaffin - was ja auch schon viel aussagt.

P.S.:
Wien: Studio Opera Handels- und Beteiligungs GmbH

Studio Opera Handels- und Beteiligungs GmbH
Geschäftsführer W* T*, geb. xx.x.1958, Gesellschafter W* T* S 5000. S 5000 *W.T. Consulting Telephon-Informations GmbH* S 495.000. S 495.000

Studio Opera - die haben eine gute Tradition, auch wenn das langsam verblasst. 

Bereits 2001 fiel die Firma in UK auf und bekam den warnenden Zeigefinger von der Regulierungsbehörde: 





> Studio Opera Gmbh were
> warned about their future conduct.



Das Geblubbere auf der Webseite, von wegen 





> We strongly believe, that honesty and trust are the two most important factors in the industry


 bezog sich wohl eher auf die Auszahlungsmoral als auf die Rechtmäßigkeit der Angebote (Rufnummernwiderrufungsverfahren in der Schweiz kriegt man ja schließlich auch nicht für reguläre Dialer, oder?). So wurde man damals mit Alife-acontis zum Global Player, spätestens nach der Begründung der Eurowebtainment. Ob die wenigen Beschwerden in Deutschland einen Zusammenhang damit haben, dass man selbst in der FST-Beschwerdestelle saß, kann ich nicht beurteilen...


Falls das hier jetzt alles wie ein Nachruf auf die Wiener klingt, muß ich leider sagen: Da wäre der Wunsch Vater des Gedanken.
Noch einmal: Das ist ein idealer Fall, um das wie-und-warum von Mehrwertabzocke medial aufzuarbeiten. An die Federn, Redakteure 


Unregistriert schrieb:


> der freundliche herr kaiser dran gewesen...
> nr 09001009991 sollte ich anrufen...
> "ich werd'n *teufel* tun"


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Stilblüte aus dem Heppenheimer Archiv des Grauens:


> In den Verträgen, die wir mit unseren Kunden schließen, wird jede Form rechtswidriger Werbung ausgeschlossen. Hält sich ein Kunde nicht an diese Vereinbarung, können wir logischerweise erst handeln, wenn wir Kenntnis von dem Missbrauch erhalten. Dann handeln wir sofort, nach erfolgloser Abmahnung, schalten wir die betroffene Rufnummer ab. Das heißt, wir setzen das stärkste, uns zur Verfügung stehende Mittel, ein. (...)
> 
> Als Konsequenz für den Wettbewerbsverstoß, haben wir den Vertrag mit dem betroffenen Kunden gekündigt. *Dies haben wir auch der Regulierungsbehörde mitgeteilt, mit der wir eine gute Zusammenarbeit pflegen.*(...)


Na also dann: auf weiterhin gute Zusammenarbeit.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo. Vor 2 Tagen haben ich ebenfalls einen Anruf vom Herrn Kaiser erhalten, der den Gewinn eines Twingo, oder von bis zu 10000 Euro suggeriert und um Rückruf auf 09001009991 bittet.

Es handelt sich bei mir ebenfalls um einen Sipgate-Anschluss, dessen Nummer kaum weitergegeben wurde. Den hohen Anteil an Nutzern von Sipgate finde ich schon bemerkenswert. Soweit vom Voicemail aufgenommen, kann man sich das Tonband hier anhören.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Sascha, danke für Deinen Newsbeitrag:
09001009991: Neue Abzocke mit teurer 0900-Nummer : computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Es sei darauf hingewiesen, dass folgende Nummern dieser Firma zugewiesen sind:

0900-1000633;W.T. Consulting Telephon-InformationsgmbH & Co KG;Schottenring 16;1010 Wien;OESTERREICH;Thu Mar 27 13:24:04 

0900-1009991
0900-1010009
0900-1010011
0900-1012340
0900-1201100
0900-1335440
0900-1456790
0900-1456799
0900-1800089
0900-1909110
0900-1911109
0900-1912344

09001000633
09001009991
09001010009
09001010011
09001012340
09001201100
09001335440
09001456790
09001456799
09001800089
09001909110
09001911109
09001912344


----------



## Unregistriert (22 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Mich haben se heute am "heiligen" Sonntag zur Mittagszeit behelligt...blöder Herr Kaiser...
und so aufdringlich!!!
Zum Glück steht schon genug über besagten [......] im www. somit habe ich direkt
ne Beschwerde zum Bundesnetz-dingsbums geschickt...aber scheinbar haben die soviele 
Rufnummern, dass die Sperrung einer Nummer für die wahrscheinlich nicht ins Gewicht fällt...naja...aber besser man versucht sich zu wehren, als nix zu tun, nicht wahr!
Na gut ich hoffe auf jeden Fall, dass diesen Verbrechern das Handwerk gelegt wird und die mal ordentlich verknackt werden!!! Und ausserdem hätte ich für diese Art der Belästigeng nen Mercedes und keinen Twingo verdient!!!
So long, Kirsten


----------



## Yoshi2001 (22 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich selber habe Heute um 15.32Uhr auf mein Festnetzanschluss der Telekom diesen besagten Anruf mit der bekannten Band ansage erhalten.

Nachricht an die BnetzA bereite ich gerade vor.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

EMail von der BNetzA:



> Ihre Nachricht vom: 28.01.2009
> 
> Unser Zeichen: EBnnnnnn
> 
> ...



Hervorhebung von mir. Kein weiterer Kommentar ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Noch hat der graue Engel vom Naschmarkt (Vorsicht, Link zu pdf-Download) mehr als genug toiflische Nummern.
Das Heppenheimer Imperium juckt das sowieso nicht. Die können weiter _guter Dingenssss_ abzocken.
http://www.123recht.net/forum_topic.asp?topic_id=148171&ccheck=1


----------



## unregistriert (22 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,
sehr informativ euer Forum, vielen Dank, dass man mal einen Einblick in die Machenschaften solcher Firmen bekommt und weiß was da hinter steckt.
Wir haben ebenfalls den Standardanruf vom lieben Herrn Kaiser erhalten.

Erstaunlicherweise kam der Anruf ebenfalls über eine Sipgatenummer, deren Weitergabe nur im engsten Freundeskreis statt fand. Bemerkenswert.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Für die Statistik: hier noch ein glücklicher Gewinner mit Sipgate-Telefon am Samstag, 21 März 2009 um 15:37:30.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sehr informativ euer Forum, vielen Dank, dass man mal einen Einblick in die Machenschaften solcher Firmen bekommt und weiß was da hinter steckt.
> Wir haben ebenfalls den Standardanruf vom lieben Herrn Kaiser erhalten.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, gut das es solche Bastionen noch gibt. 
Habe auch gerade eine solche Ansage von Herr Kaiser auf meinem AB gefunden (wobei meine Ansage seinen Namen geschluckt hat  ), muss auch vom Wochenende sein. Ist schon das zweite Mal, das erste Mal war vor ein paar Tagen. Beides Mal war es die 0900-1009991.

Habe sofort eine Email an die BNetzA geschickt, nachdem mich Google auf euere Site verwiesen hat.

Hoffentlich bringts was und hoffentlich dringt die Thematik mal wieder in die Medien durch, so dass vor solchen Praktiken effektiv gewarnt wird.

Schönen Tag noch, J.R.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Für die Statistik


Für die Statistik ist für'n Arsch! Bitte dringend Meldung machen: Namen, Anschrift und Beschreibung des Vorfalls an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de


----------



## Unregistriert (24 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hab heute um 21.00 Uhr nen "Renault oder 10000 Euro gewonnen". Gut das ich diese Seite hier gefunden hab. kam mir gleich Spanisch vor. Hab schon an Wunder geglaubt.

Danke


----------



## Mondlaub (25 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bringts was und hoffentlich dringt die Thematik mal wieder in die Medien durch, so dass vor solchen Praktiken effektiv gewarnt wird.



Ich hab eine Mail bekommen von Akte09. Man will mich zu besagtem Thema befragen, da eine Sendung darüber geplant ist. Die sind durch das Forum auf mich gekommen. Haben sicher noch ein paar Betroffene angeschrieben.

Soviel zu den Medien.

Aber eigentlich hab ich keine Lust, dass alles nochmal durchzukauen. 
Ich hab ja auch alle Unterlagen (Gutscheine und Schriftwechsel) die ich hatte vernichtet.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Mittlerweile sind sie im Raum 49477 Ibbenbüren mit dem Quatsch angekommen.

Der Computer hinterlässt aber diesmal keine Handynummer, sondern die Nummer wird unterdrückt.

Twingo oder Bargeld

und auch diese 09001 er nummer


----------



## Unregistriert (25 März 2009)

*09001009991*

seit ein paar tagen sehe ich eine unbekannte nummer hat angerufen. Heute war ich zu hause und habe ich gehört, dass ich gewonnen hätte. was? Was wohl? Renault twingo, oder 10000 euro. ich muss nur anrufen 09001009991. habe ich aber nicht.
Wo hann ich mich beschweren?
Gruß an Alle
Anna


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Mondlaub schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Mail bekommen von Akte09.


Tatsächlich besteht Kontakt zu Akte09. Das ist auch gut so... Betroffene kann ich nur ermutigen, sich dort zu melden - allerdings befürchte ich, dass man sehr schwer Leute hier im Forum findet, die so richtig reingefallen sind...

Dass nie jemand macht, was ich sage, ist wohl Pädagogenschicksal 

Aber zum Glück sind Pädagogen hartnäckig. Und wenn ich mein Chaos noch in den Griff kriege, finde ich auch den Gutschein noch


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Manchmal bin ich über mich selbst verblüfft.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Lockanruf für 09001009991:
Hier ist der Text Sprachnachricht auf der Mailbox: 
"Ich rufe im Auftrag der Firma Telewin an. Die Nummer ihres Telefonanschlusses wurde heute ausgelost. Und Sie sind der glückliche Gewinner eines Renault Twingo im Wert von 10000 Euro, oder eines Geldpreises in bis zu gleicher Höhe.
Ist das eine tolle Überraschung? Sie haben das absolut richtig verstanden. Ihre Telefonnummer wurde ausgewählt und 
für die Zustellung Ihres Gewinns benötigen wir jetzt lediglich noch einige Angaben. Sie erhalten deshalb gleich die Telefonnummer von unserem Call-Center. Dort wartet man bereits auf Ihren Rückruf. Haben Sie etwas zum Schreiben? Also, jetzt erst einmal die Telefonnummer. Bitte notieren Sie: 09 001 00 99 91, ich wiederhole: 09 001 00 99 91. Wie gesagt, ohne die fehlenden Angaben können wir Ihnen den Gewinn leider nicht zustellen. Und damit ihr Anspruch nicht 
verfällt, rufen Sie bitte sofort in unserem Call-Center an. Dort können Sie dann alles weitere besprechen. So, jetzt noch einmal zum Vergleich: 09 001 00 99 91. Ok, die Nummer vom Call-Center haben Sie. Ich darf mich dann an dieser Stelle verabschieden und wünsche Ihnen schon jetzt viel Freude mit Ihrem Gewinn."


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

kannst du dich anmelden und mir das zukommen lassen? Oder es irgendwo hochladen?
Ich bräuchte dringend einen aktuellen Anruf, da ich von dieser Firma noch keinen habe.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Mich interessiert, ob es wieder "Codename Heinzi" ist - "The Voice of Heppenheim"
im Anhang ein Mitschnitt von Codename Heinzi. Ich bräuchte aber diese Ansage mit der toiflischen Nummer. Spricht derselbe Sprecher die Nummer oder wird die Nummer von einer anderen Computerstimme gesprochen?


----------



## Unregistriert (25 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen", neu: 0900100991*

Habe ich heute mittag um 13:00 auch erhalten und werde mich an die Bundesnetzagentur wenden:


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

[edit wegen unklaren Hintergrunds des Links]
einen Mitschnitt habe ich - es ist Heinzi, Heppenheims Stimme der Wahl...


----------



## Unregistriert (25 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Habe die Nachricht komplett. Ist dieselbe Computerstimme. Wozu brauchst du das und wie kann ich es dir zukommen lassen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du das und wie kann ich es dir zukommen lassen?


für mich persönlich reicht der nicht vollständige Mitschnitt, den ich habe. Wenn, beispielsweise für einen TV-Beitrag, ein ganzer Mitschnitt gesucht werden würde, hätte ich gerne einen. Das sind aber etwas viele Konjunktive, um deswegen Aufwand zu betreiben.
Insofern: Danke, passt schon 
Du sagst, dass es "Heinzi" ist und auf dem Teilmitschnitt ist es auch "Heinzi". "Heinzi" macht das schon seit Jahren - für immer neue (Schein?)-Kunden derselben Firmen/Personen...

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="codename+heinzi"&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## Unregistriert (25 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hier war es heute 18:14 Uhr ein etwas anderer Text:

"Guten Tag, spreche ich mit der Familie (krrchz)? Ich bin Manfred Kaiser von Telewin..."

Welche Familie man sprechen wollte, war natürlich nicht zu verstehen, eben nur ein Störgeräusch.

Wird aber wohl dieselbe Masche aein, allerdings klang der anders als der Mitschnitt hier weiter oben.

Dummerweise hab´ ich zu früh aufgelegt, aber es scheint ja dieses Mal um diese Nummer 0900100991 zu gehen.

Werd das trotzdem al an die BNA schicken


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

den hab ich zB noch gar nicht... falls also jmd eine solche Aufnahme hätte, bitte mir zukommen lassen.

Früher hatte "Heinzi" eine Zwillingsschwester ("Codename Susi"). Vermutlich ist die in Mutterschutz 
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="codename+susi"+0900&btnG=Suche&meta=
"Heinzi" ist auch als Sprecher von Abzockseitenwerbung auffällig geworden.
Sachdienliche Hinweise zur Identität von Heinzi oder Susi sind stets willkommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

@Aka-Aka: Falls es übersehen wurde, mache ich gern nochmal auf meinen Post aufmerksam. Da hat es eine Aufnahme des Anrufs von Teledin/Telewin, über den angeblichen Twingo und bis zu 10000€, drin.

Oder direkt hier.

Ist halt leider nicht komplett vollständig, Nennung der Nummer ist aber mit dabei. Wurde direkt vom Sipgate-Voicemail abgegriffen. Es werden halt nur 90 Sekunden aufgezeichnet und meine Mailboxansage kommt noch davor...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,

wirklich ne Frechheit.........Habe letzte Woche und heute erneut einen Anruf bekommen......Also, Vorsicht die sind weiter unterwegs und auch noch hartnäckig..........ACHTUNG!


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> @Aka-Aka: Falls es übersehen wurde, mache ich gern nochmal auf meinen Post aufmerksam.


Danke! Ich hatte das mit dem Originaldateinamen gespeichert und konnte es nicht mehr zuordnen. Jajaja 





> ohne die fehlenden Angaben können sie nicht gewinnen


Warum gibt es nur keinen Staatsanwalt, der darin eine betrugstatbestandswürdige Täuschung sieht? Zum Toifel aber auch.


----------



## Ein Sipgate Kunde (26 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo zusammen,

bin sipgate-Kunde und bei mir hat eben auch "Herr Kaiser" angerufen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (26 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe auch gerade den dreisten Robo-Anruf bekommen, der einen bittet die Rufnummer 09001009991 zu wählen damit man den 10.000 € Gewinn bekommt. 

Auch bei mir kam anstelle des Familiennamens so ein "krschz" geräusch und auch bei mir war die Rufnummer des Anrufers unterdrückt. 

Was für eine dreiste Frechheit!

Man stelle sich vor jeder würde versuchen mittels solcher Methoden aan Geld zu kommen - man könnte das Telefon gleich abschaffen. 

Ich werde mich ebenfalls beschweren. 

Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (26 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich habe ein mp3 des Anrufs. Kann es auf Anfrage zur Verfügung stellen (mailadresse aus Sicherheitsgründen anonymisiert): *******@arcor.de


----------



## Unregistriert (27 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich habe gerade auch diesen anruf bekommen das finde ich echt eine freuchheit einfach eine abzocke *pfff* naja da ich im Fernsehn schon öfter davon gehört habe wollte ich vor dem anruf erkundigen siehe da ich habe mir etliches geld erspart glück das ich nicht angerufen habe


----------



## jupp11 (27 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> wollte ich vor dem anruf erkundigen siehe da ich habe mir etliches geld erspart glück das ich nicht angerufen habe


Um zu wissen, dass es betrügerische  Lockanrufe sind, braucht man lediglich Hirn 1.0 einzuschalten.
Wie kann jemand allen Ernstes glauben, dass jemand anruft, um das Füllhorn auszuschütten.
Leider setzt bei vielen Menschen bei den Reizwörtern  Gewinn, kostenlos, gratis  usw 
jegliche Gehirntätigkeit aus und die nackte Gier übernimmt die totale Kontrolle.

Betrug gehört bestraft ohne jede Frage, aber mein Mitleid mit den [ beliebiger Ausdruck für reduziertes  Denkvermögen ] ,  die dort anrufen, hält sich  in sehr engen Grenzen


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Betrug gehört bestraft ohne jede Frage, aber mein Mitleid mit den [ beliebiger Ausdruck für reduziertes  Denkvermögen ] ,  die dort anrufen, hält sich  in sehr engen Grenzen


Dummheit ist immer entschuldbarer als betrügerische Absicht, insofern spielt es doch keine Rolle, ob man die Betrugsabsicht erkennen kann oder nicht.


			
				LG Hildesheim in re 0190-Rückruftricks schrieb:
			
		

> *Für die Tatbestandsmäßigkeit spielt es jedoch keine Rolle, ob die Getäuschten bei sorgfältiger Prüfung die Täuschung hätten erkennen können, denn selbst leichtfertige Opfer werden durch das Strafrecht geschützt.*



Das gilt also auch juristisch - moralisch sowieso.


----------



## jupp11 (27 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Du musst schon genauer lesen. Bist doch sonst so ein pingliger Rechercheur, der jede Silbe 
auf die Goldwaage legt.
 Ich sprach weder von Recht noch von Moral , sondern von *meinem* Mitleid 
und  das habe ich nun mal nicht mit den Betroffenen. Punkt


----------



## Erich Lindhorst (27 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Auch bei mir gab es einen Anruf von Herrn Michael Kaiser, der sich im Auftrag der Fa. Teledin ?? bei mir meldete und auf Band sprach. Er teilte mit, dass ich ein Auto im Wert von 10.000,- Euro oder einen Bargewinn in Höhe von bis zu 10.000,- Euro gewonnen hätte. (Es kann vermutlich auch nur 1 Euro sein.) Die Rückrufnummer lautet: 0900 1009991.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich habe auch soeben einen anruf von herrn kaiser erhalten an meine ebenfalls unveröffentlichte sipgate-nr. mit genau dem hier veröffentlichten text.
Was mir gleich seltsam vorkam war, daß herr kaiser sich so unglaublich viel zeit läßt mit seinem ansagetext, die telefonnummer mehrmals durchgab, ausgesprochen langsam sprach. Meine assoziation: hier stimmt was nicht! Und drum habe ich auch aufgelegt. Mein sipgate-account teilte mir mit, daß dieser anruf von unbekannt 1 minute dauerte.

Mich interessiert, ob im callback-verfahren bei solchen anrufen kosten entstehen können, denn es ist ja bedauerlicherweise nicht möglich, die telefonnummer des anrufers zu verifizieren.
Viele grüße aus Osnabrück


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

[nicht direkt themenbezogene Anmerkung] 


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Viele grüße aus Osnabrück


Wenn Du aus Osnabrück kommst, hast Du vielleicht irgendwann einmal Gelegenheit, Leute kennenzulernen, die solche Sachen machen 
(Obwohl ich irgendwie das Gefühl habe, dass man darauf evtl. leider vergeblich wartet, was gerade im aktuellen Fall teuflisch bedauerlich wäre)


----------



## Unregistriert (27 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hatte soeben auch diesen ominösen Anruf von Herr Kaiser.
Bei mir ist allerdings das interressante, dass der Anruf auf einem Firmenanschluss bei mir zu Hause ankam. Es ist ein Telekomanschluss an dem sich nur ein Telefon und ein Fax befinden und dieser Anschluss wird nur zur internen Kommunikation zwischen mir (wohne in Niedersachsen) und meiner Firma (Sitz in Baden Würtenberg) benutzt. Diese Telefonnummer ist also keinem weiter bekannt. Ich vermute, hier wird ein Wahlcomputer verwendet, der wahllos Nummernkombinationen ausprobiert.
Hoffe diesen Abzockern kann das Handwerk gelegt werden.
Toll das es ein solches Forum gibt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hoffe diesen Abzockern kann das Handwerk gelegt werden.Toll das es ein solches Forum gibt.


Wir können hier aber nur assistieren, tätig werden müssen die Betroffenen selbst:

Meldung unter Angabe deiner Personalien an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

sonst passiert nichts.

und wenn Du Dich betrogen fühlst, kannst Du Dich gerne an die Staatsanwaltschaft wenden. Immerhin könnte man "uns fehlen nur noch ein paar Daten" als Täuschung auffassen, wenn die Abfrage dieser "paar Daten" 15 Minuten dauert.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich hab auch gerade eine Anruf bekommen, doch die Computerstimme hat mich mit unserem Familiennamen angesprochen." Guten Tag, spreche ich mit Fam. ...."
Ich werde auch die Bundesnetzargentur anschreiben, doch da ich ja noch nicht geschädigt wurde, wird da wohl nichts passieren.
Ach ja, ich wurde auch nur mißtrauisch, da der Herr "Kaiser" die Kosten für den Anruf nicht genannt hat.

Gruß an alle im Forum


----------



## Unregistriert (28 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich habe die 0900er-Nachricht heute und vor 4 Tagen bekommen; ebenfalls die Nummer mit dem Twingo. Frechheit! Danke computerbetrug.de für die Tipps (Gott sei Dank so hoch in Google zu finden!) 

Ich werde mich bei der Bundesnetzagentur beschweren: http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/12083.pdf


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich werde auch die Bundesnetzargentur anschreiben, doch da ich ja noch nicht geschädigt wurde, wird da wohl nichts passieren.


Doch. Jede Beschwerde ist wichtig und ein Schaden ist keine nötige Voraussetzung für eine Konsequenz.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Habt ihr zu viel Freizeit?

65 Seiten bla blub über diese [ edit ]  von Telewin?
Traurig, dass es immer noch Leute gibt, die eine 0900er Nummer anrufen!

Einfach auflegen und schon ist wieder Ruhe im Haus...

Mich haben die auch angerufen und aus lauter Langeweile hab ich dann mal gegoogelt und nur vergesse ich das wieder!
Solltet ihr vielleicht auch... dann bleibt mehr Zeit für wichtiges....

Ist übrigens jetzt ne 0900-1009991
Sitz in Österreich.

Schönen Tag noch und nicht so viel Ärgern.... geht nur auf die Pumpe


----------



## EX-Taro (30 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo an alle in die Runde, besonders an dich den letzten als Unregistriert! ! ! !

Gut das du dich hier nicht registrieren musst, dir extra die Zeit nimmst diese echt tollen Zeilen in den Rechner tippst und erstmal pauschal stänkerst. Bin mal gespannt, wann du hier wieder (unregistriert) auftauchst und den Alten Hasen im Felde die Ohren volljammerst: "Buhää....der hat mich betrogen...der Schuft... bringt den mir.....Buhää..."
Vielleicht bist du ja das Klevere Kerlchen deiner Familie und nur alle anderen sind so blöde auf eine solche Nummer reinzufallen, bis es dann mal deine Kinder oder Enkel erwischt...
-------Gedankenstriche, die ich hier nicht schreiben darf, da mir sonst Redeverbot erteilt werden könnte------

Gruß

EX-T

(Nur so eine Frage: Benutzt doch wohl nicht illegalerweise den Firmenrechner, oder was bringt dich um die Uhrzeit ins Netz?)


----------



## Unregistriert (31 März 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

es gehr weiter... auch sigate.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe auch soeben einen anruf von herrn kaiser erhalten an meine ebenfalls unveröffentlichte sipgate-nr. mit genau dem hier veröffentlichten text.
> Was mir gleich seltsam vorkam war, daß herr kaiser sich so unglaublich viel zeit läßt mit seinem ansagetext, die telefonnummer mehrmals durchgab, ausgesprochen langsam sprach. Meine assoziation: hier stimmt was nicht! Und drum habe ich auch aufgelegt. Mein sipgate-account teilte mir mit, daß dieser anruf von unbekannt 1 minute dauerte.
> 
> Mich interessiert, ob im callback-verfahren bei solchen anrufen kosten entstehen können, denn es ist ja bedauerlicherweise nicht möglich, die telefonnummer des anrufers zu verifizieren.
> Viele grüße aus Osnabrück



Schau dir doch mal diesen beitrag des BR an. 
Der teure Telefontaste, da geht es um die Firma W.T. Consulting in Wien. (vom 19.02.09)
Link
Kontrovers: Willkür, Wahnwitz, Wurstigkeit: WAHNSINN! | Kontrovers | Bayerisches Fernsehen | BR
Viele Grüße


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Solche Beiträge scheinen inzwischen langsam zu einem Umdenken bei der Bundesnetzagentur zu führen. Zumindest kann man heute diesen Eindruck gewinnen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...raeumt-probleme-mit-mehrwertdiensten-ein.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste man ja bald eine andere Firma einsetzen. Wenn ich hier spekulieren dürfte, hätte ich ein paar Tipps.
> 
> 1.. ***, Funchal, Spanien
> 2. ***, Bratislava, Slowakei
> ...


oder nicht?



> Sperrung folkgender Nummern wegen Telefonspam
> 
> 09003555002
> 09003555004
> ...



ob es sich dabei wirklich um eine andere Baustelle handelt? Es gibt Gründe, daran zu zweifeln. Der T*l steckt im Detail.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,
auch ich bin heute auf meiner fast unbekannten Sipgate-Nummer angerufen worden.
Das sieht mir nicht nach zufälligem durchprobieren von Nummernblöcken aus. Dafür sind hier zu viele Sipgate-Teilnehmer im Thread.
Für mich lautet die Konsequenz: Guthaben abtelefonieren und anderen Telefon-Anbieter suchen. Wenn ich eins hasse, dann dass meine Rufnummer verkauft wird.

Gruss
Jochen


----------



## gewinnertyp142009 (2 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

anruf von 
09001010009
ich hab gewonnen


----------



## Edel (3 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Wurde heute am Freitag,den 3.4.09 mit der anzuwählenden Tel.Nr. 09001010009 belästigt.
Ich hätte einen Renault Twingo gewonnen. Alles LÜGE. Bitte niemals zurückrufen!


----------



## webwatcher (3 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Edel schrieb:


> Wurde heute am Freitag,den 3.4.09 mit der anzuwählenden Tel.Nr. 09001010009 belästigt.
> Ich hätte einen Renault Twingo gewonnen. Alles LÜGE. Bitte niemals zurückrufen!


Wow, das war uns aber völlig  neu. Dabei glauben wir doch so fest an den 
Osterhasen und  Weihnachtsmann


----------



## chianti (4 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Edel schrieb:


> Wurde heute am Freitag,den 3.4.09 mit der anzuwählenden Tel.Nr. 09001010009 belästigt.
> Ich hätte einen Renault Twingo gewonnen. Alles LÜGE. Bitte niemals zurückrufen!


hatte auch vorhin das "Vergnügen" ... besonders schön die Formulierung "Geldgewinn in _bis zu_ gleicher Höhe. Nummer ebenfalls 0900 1010009 bzw. 09001 010009. BNetzA per E-Mail informiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,
OK , hiermit oute ich mich jetzt mal als Super-Dööfchen.
Hab heute morgen besagten Anruf bekommen und im Call-Center unter 09001010009 angerufen. Ich dachte mir noch, falls mir gesagt würde " Sie nehmen an einer weiteren Verlosung teil" etc, kann ich ja immer noch schnell auflegen. Kleiner Verlust hin oder her.
Aber die nette Frau sagte mir EINDEUTIG , dass ich gewonnen hätte. Ich habe mehrere Male nachgefragt und sie sagte: "Ja, das haben Sie richtig verstanden. Sie haben bereits einen Twingo oder 10000,- € in bar gewonnen." OK, komisch kam mir schon vor, dass sie versuchte das Gespräch möglichst lange aufrecht zu erhalten, aber Sie meinte das bisschen Geld , dass ich nun für das Telefongespräch ausgeben werde stände ja in keinem Vergleich zu dem was ich bereits gewonnen hätte. Ich muss gestehen ich bin voll reingefallen. Hab nämlich 19 Minuten telefoniert für 1,99€/min. Der Gedanke zu googeln kam mir leider erst später. Das war wirklich professionelle Abzocke. Wenn ich einen frankierten Rückumschlag nach Österreich schicke, bekomme ich in ca 12 Wochen (!) bescheid. Und der Gewinn wird mir dann unter Anwesenheit eines Notars überreicht werden. 
Fühl mich jetzt richtig beschissen ( sorry, aber ist so).
Freu mich auf die nächste Telefonrechnung.
Also, bin bei jeder Sammelklage dabei. 
****@freenet.de


----------



## webwatcher (4 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Also, bin bei jeder Sammelklage dabei.


Es gibt in Deutschland keine  Sammelklage 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen frankierten Rückumschlag nach Österreich schicke


wohin genau?

an diese Adresse?
diagonal inkasso gmbh
w t consulting
Schottenring 16
1010 Wien


PS: Beschwerde bei rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de, ein paar Wochen warten, hier noch einmal nachfragen, ob es ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot gibt - und schwupps musst Du nicht zahlen.


----------



## EX-Taro (4 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Nabend uns Hallo

Es ist schon gut, das ich von meinem Festnetzanschluß keine 0900er Nummern anrufen kann. Ebenso habe ich vor zwei Jahren diese Belöstigungsanrufe 8844 (?) R-CALL und ähnliche als eingehende Anrufe gesperrt.

Leider haben es diese Firmen geschafft mich auch auf beiden Handys zu erreichen. Nach jedem Anruf habe ich einen Beschwerdebrief an die Bundesnetzagentur geschickt und die angezeigte Nummer und die 0900 Nummer gemeldet. 
Natürlich habe ich das Porto vergessen und meine Adresse auf dem Umschlag auch. Dennoch habe ich jedesmal einen netten Brief von denen bekommen, das eine Sperrung erfolgt sein.
Ach ja, ich habe der Bundesnetzagentur auch noch geschrieben, das die sich doch bitte das Strafporto von den Tätern zurückholen sollen , für mich wäre das zu teuer geworden.

Nun ist schon einige jahre Ruhe, auf allen vier Telefonnummern.

Gruß EX-T


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Edel schrieb:


> Wurde heute am Freitag,den 3.4.09 mit der anzuwählenden Tel.Nr. 09001010009 belästigt.
> Ich hätte einen Renault Twingo gewonnen. Alles LÜGE. Bitte niemals zurückrufen!



Gestern in Berlin: 0900 1010009

Renault Twingo im Wert von 10 000 € oder Cash bis zu 10 000 €

Scheint also gerade jemand mit einer Daten-CD fleißig Anruffbeantworter zu füllen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

21.3.
09001009991: Neue Abzocke mit teurer 0900-Nummer : computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

im Laufe der nächsten Woche dürfte die Nummer gesperrt und ein Rechnungslöegungs- und Inkassoverbot verhängt werden. Das dauert nämlich meist so ca. 14-200 Tage. Eben gerade so viel, dass die ersten Rechnungen rausgeschickt werden können, *bevor* es ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot gibt.
Ein Schelm, wer da *irgendjemandem  *Böses unterstellen wollte. Zum Beispiel den strukturellen Mitstörern mit den Wattestäbchen...

Es grüßt
der Schelm


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

09001009991: Neue Abzocke mit teurer 0900-Nummer : computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Du bist nicht allein!!! Habe heute um 19.10 den gleichen Abzockeanruf erhalten. Die sind offenbar auf fette Beute aus.  Niemand hat etwas zu verschenken in dieser Zeit, also achtsam sein, nicht zurückrufen!!! Eine Berlinerin


----------



## Unregistriert Arven (6 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Wurde heute auch von so einer Atomatenstimme unter der Tele.-Nr.: 09001010009 angerufen. Ich hätte einen Renault twingo im Wert von 10.000€ oder den Wert in bar gewonnen.
Ich frage mich woher diese Abzockerfirmen eigentlich die Telefonnummer her bekommen. Ich bin nämlich in keinem Telefonverzeichnis regestriert!
Zum Glück bin ich gegenüber Gewinnspielen in allgemeinen an denen ich mich nicht erinnern kann teilgenommen zu haben sehr skeptisch eingestellt.


----------



## webwatcher (6 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert Arven schrieb:


> Ich frage mich woher diese Abzockerfirmen eigentlich die Telefonnummer her bekommen.


 Überhaupt nicht von irgendwoher. Es werden  Nummerblöcke von Anrufautomaten abgegrast.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,

habe auch den bekannten Anruf auf meinem AB gehabt. Ich habe ihn komplett  (126 sec.) aufgezeichnet. Sollte diese Aufzeichnung benötigt werden schreibt mir dorch einfach per ICQ 125931240 (André).

Hoffe diese  Abzocker werden erwischt.

aktuelle Nummer: 09 001 01 00 09

0900 - 1 - 010009   

Diensteanbieter: 


W.T. Consulting Telephon-In
formationsgmbH & Co KG

Schottenring 16
1010 Wien

OESTERREICH


Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: 
27.2.2008 ; 13:24 Uhr 


Gruß


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

ich habe kein ICQ. Von welcher Nummer aus wurdest Du angerufen? (falls verfügbar)
wenn die Ansage anders ist als hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/274747-post655.html
dann hätte ich sie gerne.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Nein ist die selbe ansage. Die Nummer ist unterdrückt nur die 0900er Nummer ist die andere, wie im Post beschreiben. Habe diese auch weitergeleitet an die BnetzA. Wusste nicht das es den mitschnitt schon gibt  Dann hat sich das erledigt


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wusste nicht das es den mitschnitt schon gibt Dann hat sich das erledigt


Macht nichts, vielleicht beim nächsten Mal. Jedenfalls vielen Dank, auch für die Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Edel schrieb:


> Wurde heute am Freitag,den 3.4.09 mit der anzuwählenden Tel.Nr. 09001010009 belästigt.
> Ich hätte einen Renault Twingo gewonnen. Alles LÜGE. Bitte niemals zurückrufen!



Ich bin heute belästigt worden am 07.04 ,da dachte ich ans Internet zum nachschauen.Siehe da
ich bin fündig geworden.Danke ,da werd ich indemfall nicht zurückrufen.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> wohin genau?
> 
> an diese Adresse?
> diagonal inkasso gmbh
> ...




Hallo,
Den frankierten Rückumschlag hab ich gestern an folgende Adresse geschickt:
WT-Consulting
z.H. Herr F. O.
Postfach 42
A-2700 Wiener Neustadt

Ich dachte die 1,10€ machen den Braten jetzt auch nicht mehr fett.
Vielleicht kommt ja irgendwas zurück. Ich denke da weniger an den Renault. Aber vielleicht irgend eine Rechtfertigung weshalb das mit dem Gewinn nicht klappt. Oder vielleicht auch gar nichts und das Porto wird anderweitig genutzt. Weiss der Henker....
Bin immernoch sehr frustriert wegen meiner anstehenden Telefonrechnung.
Hab eine Beschwerde an [email protected] geschickt. Danke für den Tipp!
Bis jetzt kam noch keine Antwort.

Gruß, Bianca ( "Super-Dööfchen")


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bin immernoch sehr frustriert wegen meiner anstehenden Telefonrechnung.
> Hab eine Beschwerde an [email protected] geschickt. Danke für den Tipp!


Schau hier wieder rein, ich erwarte bald nmach Ostern ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot

*Und wenn Du einen Gutschein aus Wien kriegst, will ich den bitte sehen *


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> 21.3.
> 09001009991: Neue Abzocke mit teurer 0900-Nummer : computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
> 
> im Laufe der nächsten Woche dürfte die Nummer gesperrt und ein Rechnungslöegungs- und Inkassoverbot verhängt werden. Das dauert nämlich meist so ca. 14-200 Tage. Eben gerade so viel, dass die ersten Rechnungen rausgeschickt werden können, bevor es ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot gibt.
> ...


31.03.2009
09001009991
Grund: Preisangabe [???]
Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 03.04.2009, Verbot der         Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 17.03.2009

Sorry, die Wattestäbchen waren da wohl besonders spitz!

Direkt nach der Abschlatung ging es ohne Unterbrechung mit der nächsten Nummer weiter und mit derselben Ansage.
Warum in Gottes Namen wird die nicht *sofort* abgeschaltet? Es ist doch der komplett gleiche Fall?

Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, könnten die Wattestäbchen direkt als realsatirische Komikkombo durchgehen.

Wie es jetzt weiter geht, wissen wir ja schon (rote Nummern: abgeschaltet mit RIV)



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Sascha, danke für Deinen Newsbeitrag:
> 09001009991: Neue Abzocke mit teurer 0900-Nummer : computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
> 
> Es sei darauf hingewiesen, dass folgende Nummern dieser Firma zugewiesen sind:
> ...



19.03.2009  	 9001010011  	 Spam Telefon  	 Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 21.03.2009, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 02.03.2009


----------



## Unregistriert (8 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

kann man den nichts gegen diese [......] machen


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die haben schon im Juli 2008 ihre Lockanrufe gestartet.
> Das habe ich der Bnetza bereits im Juli 2008 gemeldet.
> mfg



Hallo,

heute 15.04.09 erhielt ich auch besagten Twingo Anruf. Die Telefonnummer zum Rückruf lautet jetzt 09001010009.

Man nimmt dort die Daten auf. Erteilt eine Code-nummer mit dem Hinweis diese müsse man an folgende Adresse: 

WT-Consulting 
z.Hd. Herrn [ edit] 
Postfach 42

A-2700 Wiener Neustadt 

zusätzlich eines bereits frankierten Rückumschlages (€ 1,25) mit der eigenen Adresse senden. Ausserdem möge man bitte die Codenummer weiterhin aufbewahren. 

Frage, was würde denn passieren wenn man diesem Telefonfutzi glauben schenken würde und sich entsprechend verhalten würde. 

Dies angebliche Firma... Existiert diese eigentlich und wenn ja gibt es mittlerweile juristische Wege dieser beizukommen. 

Der Heini behauptet doch eiskalt man könne sich darauf verlassen gewonnen zu haben!


----------



## Unregistriert (16 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

na eben gerade hatte ich auch diese ERSChEINUNG via 09001010009

mittlerweile bin ich jedoch so abgehärtet und informiert, dass ich sofort betrug wittere und erst mal im i-net nachschaue

danke an alle fleißigen "sofort-informierer" 

lg kati


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Man nimmt dort die Daten auf. Erteilt eine Code-nummer


wie lautet diese Codenummer? Ist das noch die achtstellige Nummer, in der Uhrzeit und Datum des Anrufs drinstehen? (also 15xx04xx oder xx15xx04)?



> WT-Consulting
> z.Hd. Herrn [ edit]
> Postfach 42
> A-2700 Wiener Neustadt
> (...) Frage, was würde denn passieren wenn man diesem Telefonfutzi glauben schenken würde und sich entsprechend verhalten würde.


...dann würdest Du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Gutschein bekommen. Das spannende daran wäre die Frage, wo der Gutschein herkommt... Aus Wien oder aus Villingen-Schwenningen bzw. Radolfzell z.B. 
Ich würde ja zu gerne selbst da anrufen und einen Code hinschicken, aber ich fürchte, ich bin dort bereits bekannt 


> Dies angebliche Firma... Existiert diese eigentlich


Natürlich. Es ist also keine "angebliche" Firma...
Sie gehört einem engelsgleich dreinblickenden T***l, der seit vielen Jahren in der Szene der "innovativen Geschäftsleute" ebenso gut bekannt ist wie in der Szene derer, die manche dieser "notorischen Regelbeuger und -brecher" viel öfter als das bezeichnen würden, was sie sind. Möge Justititia es offenen Auges ermöglichen, dass man es in diesem Fall hier bald mal darf...


> und wenn ja gibt es mittlerweile juristische Wege dieser beizukommen.


zivilrechtlich ja: Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur --> Rechnungslegungs- und INkassoverbot (nicht etwa wegen der Täuschung, sondern wegen wettbewerblicher Verfehlungen, siehe dazu diesen Beitrag von federico)

strafrechtlich nein: Da kein Staatsanwalt in der Aussage, man möge dort für teuer Geld anrufen, _um mit ein paar Angaben die Abwicklung zu ermöglichen_ eine Täuschung sieht, wenn das in Wahrheit eine ganze Litamnei sinnloser Fragen sind, die nur der Bereicherung der Initiatoren dient, wird es keine Ermittlungen geben. Also: Finde diesen Staatsanwalt und schick ihn hier vorbei. Ich würde Dir die Füße küssen 

bitte hierzu auch das lesen



> Der Heini behauptet doch eiskalt man könne sich darauf verlassen gewonnen zu haben!


Nicht Heini, Heinzi


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

PS:
[noparse]http://twingo-gewinn-2009.com/[/noparse]



> Vielen Dank für die Teilnahme an unserer Marketingumfrage.
> 
> Den Reisegutschein in Höhe von € 100,-- können sie bei den folgenden gängigsten Reiseveranstaltern einlösen:
> 
> ...



twingo-gewinn-2009.com - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records

WEBTAINMENT INC.
[edit]

Grüße nach Wien:
_Der Krug geht so lange zum Brunnen, bis er zerbrochen wird_
:devil:

*Ich möchte dringend darum bitten, dass sich jemnand einen solchen Gutschein besorgt. Insbesondere würde mich interessieren, was für ein Code auf dem Gutschein steht...* (TMR stand bei Azzurro Marketing)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ewonnen-ab-november-2007-a-12.html#post262587

4x25-Euro dieser Gutscheine kosten bei Ebay 10 Euro per Sofortkauf

Bei t-online gibt es diesen Gutschein als Werbegeschenk


Der Herausgeber der Gutscheine wurde bereits darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass seine Gutscheine hier für diese Masche verwendet werden. Nochmaliges Nachfragen schadet sicher nicht:
[noparse]connexgroup.net[/noparse]

So. Jetzt könnte auch mal wieder so ein Medienmensch hier reinstolpern, die Geschichte steht ja hier quasi zum Abtippen parat... Spenden bitte an das Team von Computerbetrug


----------



## Unregistriert (16 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

...und noch einmal...
Auch ich hatte heute das Vergnügen mit der Automatischen Stimme des Herrn Kaiser...
www und Google sei Dank - die letzte Rettung für naive Menschen wie mich


----------



## Unregistriert (17 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ist mir gegangen wie "Edel": fand nach Heimkehr auf Band den Anruf einer kaum verständlichen Firma - wahrscheinlich W.T.Consulting Telephon-Information - (Männerstimme), ich hätte den Renault Twingo gewonnen oder 10.000 Euro, müsse nur sofort für persönliche Angaben 09001010009 anrufen. Habe diese Nummer gegoogelt und zahlreiche Netzseiten gefunden, aus denen sich ergibt, um was es sich handelt. Offensichtlich betreibt W.T.Consulting Telephon-Informations GmbH & Co. KG dies Geschäft seit Jahren. Der Skandal dabei ist m.E. weniger dieser offenkundige [......], sondern daß diese Firma in Wien ordnungsgemäß gemeldet ist, mit den Namen eines Geschäftsführers und eines Kommanditisten, daß aber weder in Deutschland noch in Österreich noch wo sie sonst ihr Geschäft betreiben mag die Staatsanwaltschaften ihr das Handwerk gelegt und die beiden Herren und wer sonst moch beteiligt sein mag vor Gericht gebracht hat. 

Ferner: Vom Strafrecht abgesehen handelt es sich hier um einen "Rufnummernmißbrauch" nach § 49o des deutschen TKG, und den müßte die deutsche Bundesnetzagentur nach § 126 TKG unterbinden; warum tut sie's nicht?

Sicherlich haben schon andere Betroffene sich an Staatsanwaltschaften und Bundesnetzagentur gewandt. Da die Geschichte schon seit Jahren läuft, scheint dabei nichts herauszukommen. Also sollte man mal seine Abgeordneten - in Bundestag und Europaparlament - bitten, diesen Behörden auf die Sprünge zu helfen.

FM


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Wer diesen Anruf erhält, dem wird mitgeteilt, dass man
1. gewonnen habe 
2. kurz im Callcenter anrufen muß, um einige Angaben zu m,achen, die nötig sind, um den Gewinn zustellen zu können

Wer diese Nummer anruft, muß Fragen beantworten (ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn jemand dazu genauere Angaben machen könnte), die nichts mit der Zustellung zu tun haben. Dann erhält man einen Gewinncode (von dem nie die Rede war) und muß diesen nach Wien schicken (wovon vorher nie die Rede war). Auf twingo-gewinn-2009.com wird daraus plötzlich eine Belohnung für die Teilnahme an einer Marketingumfrage... Und der Gewinn wird erst noch ausgelost. man hat also noch gar nicht gewonnen, sondern nur die Möglichkeit auf einen Gewinn (es hieß aber: sie haben gewonnen)

Man macht also durch den teuren Anruf eine "Vermögensverfügung" zugunster der WT und dadurch entsteht einem ein Vermögensschaden.

Dieser Vermögensschaden entsteht, weil man bewusst getäuscht wurde. Das ist Betrug und ich sehe keinen Grund, nicht Strafanzeige zu erstatten.

Wichtig wäre dazu noch eine brauchbare Dokumentation dessen, was passiert, wenn man die 0900 anruft...

Zum Verständnis: Der Betrug ist bereits vollständig, bevor es überhaupt zur Verlosung kommt. Das ist völlig unerheblich, da bereits zu diesem Zeitpunkt ein Betrug vorliegt und eine Vermögensschädigung. Selbst wenn man den Twingo gewinnt, wurde man betrogen. Denn man hatte ihn ja laut der Ansage bereits gewonnen (siehe blaue Hervorhebung) 

Man muß nun die 0900 anrufen, damit der Gewinn zugestellt werden kann (grüne Hervorhebung). Dann wird noch nachgeschoben, dass sonst "der [also bereits bestehende] Anspruch entfällt" (rot).

Damit wird durch eine bewusste Irreführung eine Vermögensverfügung und eine Vermögensschädigung ausgelöst. Denn am Ende der Ansage hat man den versprochenen Gewinn immer noch nicht: Man muß dann nämlich erst einmal ein Kuvert und einen frankierten Umschlag nach Wien schicken. 

Es ist also eine Irreführung auf verschiedene Weise, doppelt und dreifach. Und wenn man denn den Twingo gewonnen hätte, würde der ja kaum in einem Briefkuvert zugestellt werden, ebensowenig wie ein Bargewinn in Höhe von bis zu 10000 Euro. Man könnte also fast behaupten, dass diese Briefkuvertgeschichte nur dafür da ist, dass die den Gutschein schicken können.

Das passt auch zur twingo-gewinn-2009.com - da wird der Gutschein plötzlich zur Belohnung für die Teilnahme an der Marketingumfrage und *darüber hinaus* hat man die Chance auf Twingo oder Geld. Somit wird noch deutlicher, dass es bereits dann ein vollendeter Betrug ist - eghal, was danach passiert. Und was da passiert (Geld? Twingo?) ist ja immer noch nicht sicher - also wurde keineswegs schon "gewonnen", wie es in der Absicht behauptet wurde, zum Rückruf zu animieren.

Weil das so ist, würde ich als Betroffener sofort Strafanzeige erstatten.   


> Mein Name ist Michael Kaiser. Ich rufe im Auftrag der Firma Telewin an. Die Nummer ihres Telefonanschlusses wurde heute ausgelost und *sie sind der glückliche Gewinner eines Renault Twingo im Wert von 10000 Euro oder eines Geldpreises in bis zu gleicher Höhe.* Ist das eine tolle Überraschung? Sie haben das absolut richtig verstanden: Ihre Telefonnummer wurde ausgewählt und *für die Zustellung ihres Gewinns benötigen wir jetzt lediglich noch einige Angaben.* Sie erhalten deshalb gleich die Telefonnummer von unserem Callcenter. Dort wartet man bereits auf ihren Rückruf. Haben sie etwas zum Schreiben? Also, jetzt erst einmal die Telefonnummer. Bitte notieren sie: 09 001 01 00 09, ich wiederhole 09 001 01 00 09. Wie gesagt, *ohne die fehlenden Angaben können wir ihnen den Gewinn leider nicht zustellen.* *Damit ihr Anspruch nicht verfällt, rufen sie bitte sofort in unserem Callcenter an.* Dort können wir dann alles weitere besprechen. So, jetzt noch einmal zum Vergleich 09 001 01 00 09. Ok, die Nummer vom Callcenter haben sie. Ich darf mich dann an dieser Stelle verabschieden und wünsche ihnen schon jetzt viel Freude mit ihrem Gewinn


ich habe leider eine 0900-Sperre, sonst würde ich gerne mal wieder die Zeit investieren, einen Anruf dort zu dokumentieren... Betroffene können gerne ein Gedächtnisprotokoll hier veröffentlichen oder die alte Gewinnansage lesen, um sagen zu könne, ob es immer noch so läuft...

http://www.augsblog.de/2006/08/11/sie-haben-gewonnen-das-protokoll-einer-zeitlosen-abzocke/

netzbetreiber der 0900 ist übrigens (immer noch) 01039 call by call gmbh (Quelle: 08003301900) - diese Firma gibt es gar nicht mehr, sie heißt inzwischen "First Communication GmbH" und gehört zur Düsseldorfer Net-Mobile.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Auch ich hatte heute das Vergnügen die nette Stimme im Telefon zu haben. zum Glück glaube ich nicht daran, dass ich so viel glück haben könnte, wenn ich nirgends Mitgespielt habe. Außerdem fand ich es komisch, dass ich die zurückrufen soll. Was ist das für ein Schwachsinn. Hab daher erst mal die Nummer Gegoogelt und mein Verdacht hat sich auch Prompt bestätigt.

Mfg Skyhunter


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Edel schrieb:


> Wurde heute am Freitag,den 3.4.09 mit der anzuwählenden Tel.Nr. 09001010009 belästigt.
> Ich hätte einen Renault Twingo gewonnen. Alles LÜGE. Bitte niemals zurückrufen!



lol wie kann man auch so doof sein und darauf antworten jeder weis das solche anrufe ein fake sind und erst recht das 0900er nummern total überteuert sind.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> jeder wei*s* da*s* solche anrufe ein fake sind


tja, wären alle so weise, wüssten auch alle, dass man "dass" mit zwei s schreibt, wenn das dass nicht ein das ist, das man dann mit einem s schriebt. Aber wer weiß [s*s*], vielleicht wirst Du ja auch noch wei*s*e. Und den anderen wünscht man das ja sowieso.
Krieg ich jetzt eine rote Karte wegen verbaler Tätlichkeit?


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Sie haben gewonnen - und zwar Ermittlungen | Augsblog.de



> Studie: Gewinnanrufe sind Betrug
> 
> Und die Staatsanwaltschaft müsste wohl wegen Betrugs gegen die Täter ermitteln. Zu diesem Schluss kommt jedenfalls eine Studie, die sich im Auftrag der Bundesregierung mit dem Missbrauch von Mehrwertdienste-Nummern beschäftigte. Darin überprüften Strafrechtler auch Gewinnanrufen wie im vorliegenden Fall. Ihr Schluss zu dieser Masche: Es handle sich um irreführende Werbung, „weil die einzige Absicht des Betreibers dieser Maßnahme das Bewerben dieser Rufnummern ist.“ Und: „Schließlich ist sie strafrechtlich als Betrug (§ 263 StGB) relevant, denn sie soll den Angerufenen zu einer Vermögensverfügung, dem Begründen der Mehrwertdiensteforderung, veranlassen, indem diesem vorgespiegelt wird, er müsse nur den Gewinn, also etwas für ihn Positives, abrufen.“



Das sag also nicht nur ich 
BMELV Übersichtsseite Telekommunikation und Neue Medien
Und unregistrierten Schlaumeiern muß man mit dem LG Hildesheim antworten:


> Für die Tatbestandsmäßigkeit spielt es jedoch keine Rolle, ob die Getäuschten bei sorgfältiger Prüfung die Täuschung hätten erkennen können, denn selbst leichtfertige Opfer werden durch das Strafrecht geschützt (BGH NStZ 2003, 313, 314; BGHSt 34, 199, 201). Jede andere Betrachtung liefe auf eine dem Strafrecht fremde Bewertung eines auch sonst nicht tatbestandsausschließend wirkenden Mitverschuldens hinaus.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/200225-post127.html


----------



## webwatcher (18 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Krieg ich jetzt eine rote Karte wegen verbaler Tätlichkeit?


Nö, hab volles Verständnis,   wenn wieder und wieder wider besseres Wissen  
der Widerruf so geschrieben wird, als ob es ein Wiedehopf sei


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo Graphiker!

Wir würden uns einer Sammelklage anschließen. Was hat denn dein Anwalt dazu gesagt?
Wir haben am 17.04. ebenfalls einen Twingo "gewonnen" und meine Mutter möchte  dagegen vorgehen.
Es wäre gut, wenn du mir vielleicht eine Kontaktmöglichkeiten bieten würdest.
Mfg
Mila


----------



## webwatcher (18 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wir würden uns einer Sammelklage anschließen.


Es gibt keine Hammelplage in D
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Graphiker!
> Wir würden uns einer Sammelklage anschließen. Was hat denn dein Anwalt dazu gesagt?


Wer was tun will, kann doch Strafanzeige/Strafantrag stellen. Argumente dazu stehen hier - z.B. in meinem letzten Beitrag. Damit der Staatsanwalt nicht meint, es handle sich um einige wenige Fälle, kann ein Link hierher nützlich sein.

Hier findest Du Deinen zuständigen Staatsanwalt
Orts- u. Gerichtsverzeichnis


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo Aus Frankfurt .

Hab so eben ein anruf bekommen von : 09001010009 ( Renaut Clio ) der rest von der Story gennt Ihr schon . also vorsicht .


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hmm, scheinbar ist jetzt Frankfurt an der Reihe. Wurde heute ebenfalls mit besagter Nachricht auf dem AB beglückt.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich habe am 21.04.2009 einen Renault Twingo gewonnen.....aber nicht angerufen, sondern erstmal hier im Netz nachgeschaut....

Bei mir war die Telefon-Nr. 09001010009

Diese Nummer ist auch hier registriert:
W.T. Consulting Telephon-In
formationsgmbH & Co KG

Schottenring 16
1010 Wien

OESTERREICH


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hey Leutz.
Ich habe auch so einen Anruf bekommen. Naja ich hab erstmal gegooglt und die vielen  Einträge gesehen. Man gut dass ich da nicht angerufen habe. Ich habe ( und das kann ich jedem anderen auch nur raten) Anzeige bei der Polizei wegen Betrug gemacht. Laut Polzei gibt es schon etliche Anzeigen gegen diese Firma.

Glaube zwar nicht dass was bei rumkommt aber wenn dann will ich mit dafür sorgen dass diese Firma verschwindet.


So long


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Scheint zu Ende zu sein, mir der Nummer 
Ich habe heute folgendes Schreiben von der Bundesnetzagentur als Antwort 
auf meine Beschwerde erhalten:



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> Sie hatten sich an die Bundesnetzagentur gewandt, da Sie einen Anruf mit einer Gewinnmitteilung über einen Renault Twingo im Wert von 10.000 Euro oder einen Geldpreis in bis zu gleicher Höhe erhalten hatten. In diesem Anruf wurde die Rufnummer 0900 1 009 991 beworben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yoshi2001 (23 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Heute habe ich ebenfalls eine E_mailantwort von der BNetzA bekommen mit folgenden Inhalt:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Yoshi2001 (Real namen durch Pseudonym ersetzt)
> 
> Sie hatten sich an die Bundesnetzagentur gewandt, da Sie einen Anruf mit einer Gewinnmitteilung über einen Renault Twingo im Wert von 10.000 Euro oder einen Geldpreis in bis zu gleicher Höhe erhalten hatten. In diesem Anruf wurde die Rufnummer 0900 1 009 991 beworben.
> 
> ...



Aber so wie ich das hier gerade lese treibt diese Firma das Spielchen mit einer anderen 0900 Nummer weiter.
Also auch hier wieder fleißig die neue Nummer bei der BnetzA melden !


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Heute morgen ein Anruf mit diesem Gewinnversprechen:
Renault Twingo oder 10 000  Euro in bar. 
Bitte Rückruf an " unser Callcenter " 

Telefon :  09001010009 !!!!!!!

Also,  aufgepasst  !!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

:-D auch mir wurde soeben von Hr.Kaisers Computersklaven die tolle Callcenternr. mitgeteilt*weglach*
...solange es aber immer noch Dummis gibt die auf solche Machenschaften reinfallen, ist es kein Wunder das weiterhin fröhlich abgezockt wird....

...oder glaubt denn wirklich jemand das man einfach so etwas geschenkt bekommt? 
Ich mache mir da eher sorgen bezüglich des Datenschutzes, der nicht mehr in unserem Staat zu funktionieren scheint....

Eine Sammelklage ist eine nette Idee, aber effektiv? Es gibt auch Briefkastenfirmen die nach Schneeballsystem vorgehen....denen ist in der Regel nur sehr schwer oder garnicht das Handwerk zu legen :-(


----------



## webwatcher (26 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Eine Sammelklage ist eine nette Idee, aber


Utopie > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hey hooo

ich hab gerade eben den gleichen "renault-twingo" anruf bekommen.... danke, dass ihr euch hier über diese nummer auslasst, sonst hätte ich´s wahrscheinlich nochmal probiert. Eben war besetzt, also dachtre ich google die nummer(09001010009) vorsichtshalber mal.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo ich wurde heute am 29.04.2009 um 14:10 Uhr angerufen hätte ein Renault gewonnen oder 19.000€ und soll a die 0900 nummer anrufen werde darauf nicht reagieren da sind die Tele kosten höher als der nicht vorhandene Gewinn


----------



## webwatcher (29 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Eben war besetzt, also dachtre ich google die nummer(09001010009) vorsichtshalber mal.




Bei 0900er Nummern sollten gundsätzlich immer die Alarmglocken klingeln


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo hatte gestern Abend von der Wt-consulting einen Anruf bekommen und die haben meine Daten... angeblich habe ich einen Renault Twingo gewonnen und eine Frau Schuhmann am App. gehabt... was kann ich jetzt machen das meine Daten bei dieser Abzockgesellschaft gelöscht werden...

Info:             WT-consulting
                    Herr [ edit] 
                    Postfach 42
                    A 2700 Wiener Neustadt
                    ÖSTEREICH

Finde es echt zum kotzen, das das von Vater Staat nicht unterbunden wird und diese Abzocker noch weiterhin ihr Spiel treiben können...
Was erwartet mich jetzt??????????
Wie gesagt meine Daten haben sie, allerdings wurde ich aufgefordert einen Rücksendeumschlag zuzuschicken, dessen Aufforderung kam ich nicht nach... Bitte um Antwort wie ich weiter verfahren soll... (bin Rechtschutzversichert)... Ich danke Euch für jede Antwort


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 April 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Welche Daten haben die von Dir? Erzähl mal, wie der Anruf abgelaufen ist. War das eine echte Anruferin? Was bedeutet, die "haben deine Daten"?
Ansonsten würde ich der Firma einen "T5F" schicken:
T5F, auch TFFFFF - Antispam Wiki

Spreche die Firma aber direkt an mit dem Namen des Verantwortlichen. Du darfst ihn auch falsch schreiben :devil:

und wenn Du ihm schreibst, richte ihm bitte liebe Grüße vom Forum aus, wir freuen uns, den "g*** Engel" demnächst in Osnabrück _leibhaftig_ zu sehen...


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Na ich habe heute um 17:00 Uhr (auf einem Feiertag) auch so einen Anruf bekommen:
Sie haben einen renault twingo gewonnen.....

Ich sollte auch diese Rufnummer anrufen 09001010009

Das muss doch irgendwann mal ein ende haben ........?


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Anruf auf dem AB (schlecht zusammengestückelte Computerstimme):
Sie haben einen Renault Twingo gewonnen...

lt. Bundesnetzagentur (Reg TP - Regulierungsbehrde fr Telekommunikation und Post)
auf W.T. Consulting - Telephon-InformationsgmbH & Co KG - Schottenring 16 - 1010 Wien registriert

habe gleich mal eine Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur gemacht:
rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

ich hoffe, das hilft


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Anruf auf dem AB (*schlecht zusammengestückelte Computerstimme*)


echt? dann hätte ich die Aufnahme gerne... Kannst Du das irgendwie machen? (zB hier anmelden)


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ja diese Nachricht haben wir heute auch bekommen aber wir haben dieses unseriöse Unternehmen unter Googel endeckt und man kann nur die Leute vor solche Verbrecher warnen. Bloß niemal zurück rufen.
Es gibt aber eine Art diese zu verhindern,in den man in seiner Fritzbox sei den man besitzt eine , eine Anrufsperre für Unbekannte Anrufer eingibt, dann wird man nicht mehr belästigt.Aber alle bekannte von euch wo die Nr.nicht freigegeben ist können auch nicht mehr bei euch anrufen.
Gruss:
kathrin


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Noch einmal die Frage: ist das eine (aufgenommene) gesprochene Ansage von dem "Codename Heinzi" genannten Sprecher ("Herr Michael Kaiser" heißt der sicher nicht) (wie hier) oder neuerdings eine zusammengestückelte Ansage? Kann mir die Aufnahme jemand zur Verfügung stellen?

PS


> Stand vom 31.03. ist:
> Das Beschwerdeverfahren ist noch nicht abgeschlossen und evtl. ist eine Anhörung notwendig. Es gibt viele Beschwerden zu dieser Nummer.
> Alle Beschwerden werden anhand der Rufnummer 09001009991 gesammelt in die Akte eingetragen. Nach Abschluss des Beschwerdeverfahren bekommen die Beschwerdeführer ein abschließendes Schreiben (vermtl. per Email) über den Ausgang.


Quelle

Ich frage mich nur, was genau dort eigentlich geprüft wird. Die Ansagen und die Bewerbung sind doch eigentlich immer gleich - wie kommt es dann manchmal zu den großen Unterschieden, was die Reaktionszeit der Behörde angeht?

_Damit es keine Verwirrung gibt: Die obige Aussage war schon am 31.3. veraltet, denn am 31.3. erging ein Beschluß der Bundesnetzagentur

*Abschaltung der Rufnummer [09001009991] zum 03.04.2009, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 17.03.2009* - also nur 14 Tage nach den ersten Beschwerden.
Dass die (neue Nummer des W*T*), die 09001010009, ebenfalls zum Mißbrauch verwendet werden würde, war ja schon am 22.3.09 vermutet worden:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ewonnen-ab-november-2007-a-13.html#post274116

Diese Nummer tauchte dann erwartungsgemäß nach der Abschaltung der anderen Nummer auf:
Hier erstmals am 2.4.09: (s.a. whocallsme)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ewonnen-ab-november-2007-a-14.html#post275710

[noch eine Anmerkung dazu: In England hat man inzwischen übrigens eine Regelung gefunden, wonach Firmen, die immer wieder auffällig werden, alle Nummern entzogen kriegen können - davon können wir in Deutschland weiterhin nur träumen] 

Das ist nun vier Wochen her und bisher ist kein Beschluß der Bundesnetzagentur gegen diese Nummer bekannt. Ich verstehe es einfach nicht... Eine Zeitlang habe ich vermutet, dass die Nummern *dann* binnen zwei Wochen gesperrt werden, wenn sie *in der zweiten Monatshälfte* erstmals auffällig werden - dann würden nämlich zwei Wochen reichen, damit es bei den Betroffenen auf der Rechnung erscheint. Vermutlich ist es ja das Kalkül der Initiatoren, dass solche Rechnungen bezahlt werden - auch ohne Rechtsgrundlage... *DAS* ist ja das Problem bei der Sache... Gesperrt werden die Nummern alle irgendwann - nur: wer dort angerufen hat, wird zu einem sehr großen Teil nie davon erfahren, dass der Anruf "rückwirkend kostenfrei" gewesen ist..._


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Noch einmal die Frage: ist das eine (aufgenommene) gesprochene Ansage von dem "Codename Heinzi" genannten Sprecher ("Herr Michael Kaiser" heißt der sicher nicht) (wie hier) oder neuerdings eine zusammengestückelte Ansage? Kann mir die Aufnahme jemand zur Verfügung stellen?



Ich hab die neue Ansage (von heute, 3.5. 13:15, Computerstimme ohne Name, Tel. 09001010009) komplett auf meinem AB. Aber wie kann ich die dir am besten zur Verfügung stellen? Ich könnte versuchen, das per Sprachaufnahme mit dem Handy aufzunehmen, ob ich das so vielleicht weiterschicken kann, weiß ich aber auch noch nicht genau... 

Bucky


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

wenn es die bekannte Ansage ist (neuerdings heißt es wohl nur noch "Ich rufe im Auftrag der Firma Telewin an" und nicht mehr "Mein Name ist Michael Kaiser, ich rufe..."), dann lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht. Hier stand nur was, dass es eine zusammen gestückelte Ansage gibt. Das wäre ungewöhnlich für diese Art Ansagen ("Heppenheimer Stil").
Das ist aber nur für (Chaos-)Experten interessant


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bekomme auch seid zwei Tagen die anrufe von einem Herrn Michael Kaiser der Firma Telewin. Ich werde merkwürdigerweise jeden Tag neu ausgelost! Ich soll ebenfalls die Rufnummer 09001010009 anrufen.
Habe es schon der Polizei gemeldet und werde morgen bei der Verbraucherzentrale anrufen.
Kann mir einer etwas über die Firma Telewin erzählen? Würde mich mal interessieren wer da hinter steckt.
Kann ich rechtlich etwas gegen diese Anrufe unternehmen? Langsam nervt es nämlich.

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Den Renault Twingo gibt es jetzt unter der Rufnummer 09001201100.
Wie immer ohne eine Preisangabe für die 0900-Rufnummer.
Anruf mit unterdrückter Rufnummer am 08.05.2009 um 16:10 Uhr.
Rufnummer der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet.
MFG


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich auch.  Hat mir 2:05 Minuten auf Band gesprochen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Den Renault Twingo gibt es jetzt unter der Rufnummer 09001201100.


Dann hat man offenbar wieder versucht, den Teufel mit dem Wattestäbchen auszutreiben...
Aber Heppenheimer Teufel haben mehr Köpfe, als die Bundesnetzagentur Wattestäbchen,
The show must go on, W.T.

Betroffene könnten meiner Argumentation folgen und Strafanzeige/Strafantrag erstatten/stellen, zumal ja inzwischen eine "Anleitung" eines Callcenters vorliegt, wie der Rückruf unter der 0900 abzuwickeln ist. Die Hintergründe sind bekannt, auch bei Staatsanwälten... nur will keiner einen Betrug darin sehen. Entweder, weil es keiner ist, oder, weil das Ermitteln zu viel Arbeitsstreß bedeutet. 

Und die Behörde packt die seit Jahren gleichen Betrieber weiter in Watte.


> 1000 Haushalte in Deutschland haben nur heute die Möglichkeit Ihren Gewinn anzufordern, *was Sie hirmit tun.* Sie haben garantiert einen fantastischen Preis gewonnen und dabei gibt es keinen Haken. Wir garantieren Ihnen, dass die Auslösung unter notarieller Aufsicht erfolgt.
> *Damit wir sicherstellen können, dass Sie auch tatsächlich zu einem ausgewählten Haushalt gehören*, benötige ich jetzt lediglich einige wenige Angaben von Ihnen


Die von den Betreibern beabsichtigte und zur eigenen Bereicherung zum Schaden des irregeführten Anrufers ausgelöste Täuschung wird *auch bei dem 0900-Rückruf *aufrecht erhalten. Für mich ist es ein Betrug - selbst wenn die Chance besteht, tatsächlich einen Twingo zu gewinnen. Der Twingo spielt keine Rolle, der Betrug ist längst passiert. Wie man das anders sehen kann, ist mir nicht klar - Grüße nach Osnabrück, München, Düsseldorf und Bonn


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

tja...offensichtlich hat sich daran nichts geändert. Habe soeben einen Anruf des netten Herrn Kaiser bekommen, welcher mir den Gewinn eines Twingos zusagte, wenn ich denn die Nummer 09001 201100 anrufe.
UNGLAUBLICH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich wurde vor 3 Tage angerufen mit diesem angebot. Hab nur zugehört un telefon nummer aufgeschieben und jetzt mal ins internet gesucht, mir war sofort klar das da was faul war.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Auch wir (Raum Osnabrück) wurden am 09.Mai.2009 angerufen und mit einem Twingo gelockt! Zum Glück habe ich erst über Internet die Lage gecheckt und bin somit auf diese Seite gestoßen! Also Leute aufgepasst!


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Auch wir (Raum *Osnabrück*) wurden am 09.Mai.2009 angerufen und mit einem Twingo gelockt!


Ach, es wäre doch mal wieder Zeit, die Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück zu bitten, sich die 0900-Abzocke anzusehen, ob nicht doch ein Betrug vorliegt...


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Betroffene könnten meiner Argumentation folgen und Strafanzeige/Strafantrag erstatten/stellen, zumal ja inzwischen eine "Anleitung" eines Callcenters vorliegt, wie der Rückruf unter der 0900 abzuwickeln ist. (...)
> Die von den Betreibern beabsichtigte und zur eigenen Bereicherung zum Schaden des irregeführten Anrufers ausgelöste Täuschung wird auch bei dem 0900-Rückruf aufrecht erhalten. Für mich ist es ein Betrug - selbst wenn die Chance besteht, tatsächlich einen Twingo zu gewinnen.


(viele Staatsanwälte gehen davon aus, dass kein Betrug vorliegt, wenn tatsächlich irgend jemand den Twingo gewinnt. Daher liegen auch die Erkenntnisse zu den Hintergründen dieser Anrufe, die von der StA Osnabrück im Rahmen von Hausdurchsuchungen gewonnen wurden, in Osnabrück und verstauben. Zum Teufel...)

Strafanzeige/Strafantrag kannst Du per Mail machen an
poststelle(at)sta-os.niedersachsen.de


----------



## 09001-Kaiser_SPAM (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo miteinander,

bisher scheinen Klagen gegen diese Abzocke noch nicht gewirkt zu haben.

Auch ich bekam gerade eben 11. Mai 2009 : 08:50 Uhr diesen Anruf.

Interessant auch bei mir - meine VoIP Rufnummer habe ich nirgendwo veröffentlicht oder bekanntgegeben.


Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Diese Nachricht habe ich auch gerade bekommen. Unbekannter Anrufer!
Habe mir aber auch gleich gedacht...Abzocke...und darum einmal diese Nr. gegooglt.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Auch ich habe gerade einen solchen Anruf erhalten. Auf einer Nummer, die eigentlich nur mein Telefonanbieter (1&1) kennt. Wie kommt denn so was? Hier muss doch einer Daten weiter gegeben haben oder selbst abzocken wollen...


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

welche Anbieter habt ihr denn ? vielleicht sollten wir mal  untereinander klären  ob es sich dabei um die selben Betreiber bzw um deren Tochter gesellschaften handet


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Auch bei mir hat's der Automat versucht und ist ohne übermittelte Nummer im Call-Filter hängen geblieben. Hier kann man eine Nachricht hinterlassen (was nur diejenigen tun, deren  Namen und Telefonnummer für mich kein Geheimnis sein sollen) und prompt hat auch dieser 'Blechdepp' losgesabbelt. Das Ergebnis bekam ich wie üblich per eMail als wav-file jund hab's unter [noparse]kostenlos Dateien hochladen bei File Upload X[/noparse] abgelegt. Vielleicht hilft's ja etwas


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Alle Betroffen sollen *unbedingt* die Bundesnetzagentur informieren. Dazu reicht eine Beschreibung dessen, was passiert ist (wurde am... angerufen von... (unterdrückte Rufnummer?)... beworben wurde 0900xxx ...) mit Namen & Anschrift (und evtl. der Bitte, diese Daten nicht an die Firma WT consulting weiter zu geben, das passiert nämlich sonst, so unglaublich das ist... es sieht so aus, als würde die Bundesnetzagentur diesen Abzockern zwangsweise sogar noch die Personendaten zu den Nummern dazu liefern, eigentlich eine geniale Methode der Adressgenerierung. Ach ja übrigens: da sollte man die Bundesnetzagentur mal befragen...) (mir ist übrigens nicht bekannt, dass Beschwerden nicht bearbeitet würden, wenn die Adressangaben nicht korrekt sind)

Bitte die Beschwerde richten an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

Wer meiner Argumentation folgen kann, soll auch Strafanzeige wegen Betrug stellen.


PS: Warum gibt es heute plötzlich so viele Meldungen? Heppenheimer Endspurt? Na, hoffentlich kann der Österreicher so gut rennen wie feiern. Grüße an den Naschmarkt


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Auch in NRW sind sie nun angekommen ... um 18:15 klingelte das Telefon und der Computer-Kaiser wollte mir seinen Twingo schenken. Ich möchte mal wissen, wer auf so eine alte Nummer noch reinfällt! 
Aber abstellen sollte man die nervige Computer-Stimme trotzdem ...


----------



## webwatcher (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal wissen, wer auf so eine alte Nummer noch reinfällt! ..


Leider genug, um die Nummer immer wieder neu aufzulegen


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich habe auch einen Anruf in 48308 Senden 12.05.2009. [........] das ist klar  Aufpassen !!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Jawohl! Beim mir wurde auch ein twingo vom band versprochen!
Brauchen wir aber nicht haben erst einen verkauf(Baujahr 2001)!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

12:00 Uhr in Nürnberg/Bayern - Twingo - 10.000 Euro...

Die Tel.Nr. 09001201100

dieselben Jungs aus Österreich - Consulting blablabla...

ich will meinen Twingo - jetzt! *gg*


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2009)

*Renault Twingo 09001201100*

Auch wir (Raum Schaumburg) wurden am 12.Mai.2009 angerufen und mit einem Twingo gelockt! Zum Glück habe ich erst über Internet die Lage gecheckt und bin somit auf diese Seite gestoßen! Also Leute aufgepasst!
Der Gesetzgeber tut nichts. Die machen munter weiter.
So macht man eben heutzutage Geschäfte!
La La La Last Euch nicht verarschen....


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Meldung an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de und Strafanzeige erwägen

Da die Meldungen an die Bundesnetzagentur erkennbar nicht ausreichen, sollte man Strafanzeigen machen. Es ist ja keine völlig abartige Argumentation - also wenn da viele Anzeigen gestellt werden, vielleicht kann man ja doch mal den Initiatoren ernsthaft weh tun.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich habe auch gerade einen Anruf von diesem Herrn Kaiser bekommen. Habe sofort die Nummer gegoogelt und diese Seite gefunden. Ich bin in Berlin.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Habe gerade einen Anruf bekommen. Herr Kaiser 09001201100 bat um sofortigen Rückruf wegen dem Gewinn!
Bin sofort ins Internet und fand die Nummer hier.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich muß hier mal wieder etwas mehr Disziplin einfordern... Dass jemand hier postet, auch angerufen worden zu sein, ist ganz nett - bringt aber gar nichts!!!
Zumindest müssten alle Betroffenen Meldung machen unter rufnummernmissbrauch(at)netza.de - unter Angabe der Kontaktdaten.
Dann könnten besonders eifrige Zeitgenossen auch noch Strafanzeige stellen

Sonst kann die Bundesnetzagentur nicht reagieren und diejenigen, die nicht hier landen oder sogar zurück rufen, sind die Gelackmeierten. Also: Schön, dass ihr hierher gefunden habt. Aber diese Seite veröffentlicht solche Sachen nicht aus Jux und Dollerei - also: ein bisschen EWngagement ist gefragt. Und wer ERST die BnetzA informiert und DANN hier postet, soll das bitte auch schreiben (BNetzA wurde informiert) - dann kann man nämlich im Nachhinein belegen, dass die Bundesnetzagentur Kenntnis hatte.

Schönen Abend
aka


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Nach jedem Anruf dieser Fa. habe ich bisher die Bundesnetzagentur informiert.
E-Mail: [email protected]
Die antwortet auch immer fleißig mit Aktenzeichen, aber bewirkt nichts. 
Wozu brauchen wir Papiertiger ?


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nach jedem Anruf dieser Fa. habe ich bisher die Bundesnetzagentur informiert.
> E-Mail: [email protected]
> Die antwortet auch immer fleißig mit Aktenzeichen, aber bewirkt nichts.
> Wozu brauchen wir Papiertiger ?



Die BNetzA hat folgende Rufnummern der Firma W.T. Consulting angeschaltet:

9001010009, 9001012340, 9001456790, 9001456799, 9001666560, 9001800089, 9001909110, 9001911109, 9001912344 

Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 08.05.2009, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für 9001010009 ab 02.04.2009 

Nur die 09001201100 ist nicht mit dabei.

mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

so, reihe mich auch ein...unterbricht mich der nette Herr Kaiser am neu beziehen meiner Astra-Sitze xD den Twingo brauch ich also sowieso nicht^^
war auch die 09001201100
wohne in Bielefeld


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich auch....bin im Raum Bad Kreuznach.
Habe soeben auch einen Anruf bekommen.
Die gleiche Nr.wie bereits oben angegeben:09001201100.
Habe auch einen Twingo gewonnen oder Bargeld in Werthöhe.*muss lachen*
Ich gleich gegoogelt und kam hier auf die Seite.....(es lebe das große www*fg*)
Ein Anruf bei der Polizei ergab das man bei Anruf auf eine endlos Schleife kommt wo die min.mehrere € kostet.(er konnte mir aus dem stehgreif die genaue Summe nicht nennen)
Dadurch das betroffene ja denken das sie etwas gewonnen haben "harren"sie verdammt lange aus und rufen sogar mehrmals an.
Es besteht bisher ein Betrug im 5 stelligen bereich-finde ich schon sehr hart.
Man kann Strafanzeige machen aber es ist wahrscheinlich das diese "Firma"im Ausland ist und da sehen sie die Chancen eher gering.
Finger weg -miese Machenschaften!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

anscheinend grasen die das ganze Bundesland ab. Hab gerade einen Anruf bekommen und wohne in Cottbus!


----------



## blubb (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

habe auch gerade einen anruf vom herrn kaiser bekommen. bin in münchen .


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Juhuuu, wohne in Bonn und habe auch gerade einen Twingo gewonnen .... . Die Bundesnetzagentur freut sich bestimmt mit mir.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,

grad wurde auch bei mir angerufen...

... Braunschweig ...


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo allerseits  
ich bin aus Oberfranken und habe vor ca. 30 Min. auch einen Anruf dieses netten Herrn Kaisers bekommen - natürlich war die Rufnummer unterdrückt - das lieb ich besonders, hier der Inhalt zum Vergleich:

Mein Name ist Michael Kaiser. Ich rufe im Auftrag der Firma Telewin an. Die Nummer ihres Telefonanschlusses wurde heute ausgelost und sie sind der glückliche Gewinner eines Renault Twingo im Wert von 10000 Euro oder eines Geldpreises in bis zu gleicher Höhe. Ist das eine tolle Überraschung? Sie haben das absolut richtig verstanden: Ihre Telefonnummer wurde ausgewählt und für die Zustellung ihres Gewinns benötigen wir jetzt lediglich noch einige Angaben. Sie erhalten deshalb gleich die Telefonnummer von unserem Callcenter. Dort wartet man bereits auf ihren Rückruf. Haben sie etwas zum Schreiben? Also, jetzt erst einmal die Telefonnummer. Bitte notieren sie: 09 001 20 11 00, ich wiederhole 09 001 20 11 00. Wie gesagt, ohne die fehlenden Angaben können wir ihnen den Gewinn leider nicht zustellen. Damit ihr Anspruch nicht verfällt, rufen sie bitte sofort in unserem Callcenter an. Dort können wir dann alles weitere besprechen. So, jetzt noch einmal zum Vergleich 09 001 20 11 00. 
Ok, die Nummer vom Callcenter haben sie. Ich darf mich dann an dieser Stelle verabschieden und wünsche ihnen schon jetzt viel Freude mit ihrem Gewinn.

Bin ich froh das ich Internet habe 

Laut Bundesnetzagentur : für Tel.Nr. 0900 - 1 - 201100   

Diensteanbieter: 

W.T. Consulting Telephon-In
formationsgmbH & Co KG
Schottenring 16
1010 Wien / OESTERREICH

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: 
27.2.2008 ; 13:24 Uhr 

Ich habe eine Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur geschrieben und bin mal gespannt.

LG
Sonja


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo, 
na wieviele renault-twingos im wert von 10.000 Euro die wohl verlosen??? 
auch meine nummer (in würzburg) ist zufällig ausgewählt worden.
naja, renault ist eh nicht so die automarke auf die ich so stehe...


----------



## webwatcher (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> na wieviele renault-twingos im wert von 10.000 Euro die wohl verlosen???


Schon mal was von Homöopathie gelesen/gehört 
Kapitel: "Potenzierung als Verdünnung in Dezimalschritten" 

schätze zwischen D20-D23 ...


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Mahlzeit!

13.05.09 Schorndorf!

Tja, Google hat auch seine guten Seiten....  

Twingo sucks!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

auch in Bad Kreuznach!
Mein Bruder hat mich auch vor kurzem informiert, er wurde auch vor halbe Stunde angerufen und er soll dringend unter Tel-Nr:09001201100 zurückrufen......


----------



## --schmuck-- (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

morgens...
jo gleicher anruf gleiche nummer gleiche verarsche...
man zum glück gibt es diese foren in denen man alles nachlesen kann...
irgendwann finde ich diese addresse raus von der nummer...
und dann will ich mal sehen ob es nur bei dem einen twingo bleibt den er mir geben will...
nee nee jungs und mädels lasst euch nicht über den tisch ziehen heut zu tage gibt es nichts mehr geschenkt jeder will nur noch kohle sehen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



> ...sie sind der glückliche Gewinner eines Renault Twingo im Wert von 10000 Euro oder eines Geldpreises in bis zu gleicher Höhe...


Also: man hat gewonnen.


> Ihre *Telefonnummer* wurde ausgewählt und *für die Zustellung ihres Gewinns *benötigen wir jetzt lediglich *noch einige Angaben.* Sie erhalten *deshalb *gleich die Telefonnummer von unserem Callcenter....
> *ohne die fehlenden Angaben können wir ihnen den Gewinn leider nicht zustellen.*


Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur unter rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de ist gut.

Aber es reicht nicht: Man hat Dir vorgegaukelt, dass Du gewonnen hast und nur noch einige Angaben machen musst - da man ja deine *Telefonnummer* ausgewählt hast. Klar. Also hat man versucht, Dich zu einem Rückruf zu verleiten unter Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen. Denn dass beim Rückruf eine Marketingumfrage beantwortet werden muß, ist inzwischen bekannt und die Anleitung für die Callcenter-Mitarbeiter wurde im Forum Antispam veröffentlicht.

Damit liegt hier ein Betrugsversuch vor. Ich würde Strafanzeige stellen, siehe hier

twingo-gewinn-2009.com ist mittlerweile vom Netz genommen worden. Man hat wohl bemerkt, dass man sich hier verplappert hat... ("als Dank für die Teilnahme an unserer Marketingumfrage...")


> Außerdem *haben Sie die Chance*, bei der Hauptgewinn-Verlosung am 30. Juni 2009, die unter notarieller Aufsicht stattfinden wird, zusätzlich einen Renault Twingo oder einen Geldpreis zu gewinnen. Wir wünschen Ihnen, dass Sie auch hier zu den glücklichen Gewinnern zählen.
> Ab dem 1.Juli 2009 können Sie unter dieser Webseite die Gewinner einsehen. Aus rechtlichen Gründen können wir nur den Vornamen und den Wohnort bekannt geben. Wenn Sie gewonnen haben werden Sie selbstverständlich von uns direkt benachrichtigt.


man wird sehen, ob auf der Webseite ab 1. Juli tatsächlich die Gewinner stehen...

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat übrigens fast alle (bis auf die aktuell verwendete) Nummern der Firma gesperrt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/280202-post15.html


----------



## ghandi99 (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Wer hat meinen Beitrag editiert?
Was war falsch?


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



ghandi99 schrieb:


> Was war falsch?


War alles ok, wie per PN erklärt. Erstatte Strafanzeige/Strafantrag. Danke.
[ 09001201100 ]


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

habe auch so einen Anruf auf meinem AB. Habe den allerdings nicht gelöscht und auch nicht zurück gerufen, denn ich falle auf so einen Schwachsinn nicht herein. Aber eigentlich sind die doch verpflichtet zu zahlen oder? denn ich habe ja eindeutig auf meinem Ab gespeichert wie die sagen: Twingo verlangen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich habe ja eindeutig auf meinem Ab gespeichert wie die sagen: Twingo verlangen.


was sagen die? Niemand verspricht Dir einen Twingo... 

Vergleiche mal hiermit


> Mein Name ist Michael Kaiser. Ich rufe im Auftrag der Firma Telewin an. Die Nummer ihres Telefonanschlusses wurde heute ausgelost und *sie sind der glückliche Gewinner eines Renault Twingo im Wert von 10000 Euro oder eines Geldpreises in bis zu gleicher Höhe.*


Also: Es muß kein Twingo sein, es darf aber auch kein Gutscheinheft sein, da dies kein Geldpreis wäre. Es ist aber wohl doch ein Gutscheinheft... Das ist aber alles ziemlich wurscht, da es eine zivilrechtliche Angelegenheit ist. Wenn man einen Geldpreis einklagen würde, könnte der auch 3 ct betragen. Auch wenn er - dem Text nach - bereits *jetzt* festgelegt sein müsste (wobei die Frage entstünde, wie das gemacht wird... Die Firma müsste darüber eigentlich Auskunft geben... wenn also jmd seinen Gewinn einklagen will, im Wissen, dass nichts dabei rauskommt, könnte man evtl. über die Akteneinsicht spannende Dinge erfahren. Mir wäre das durchaus das Geld wert - nur leider ruft mich ja keiner an)

*Strafrechtlich* ist es - würde man meiner Argumentation folgen - ganz egal, was es für einen Gewinn gibt, da der Betrug (nach meiner Konstruktion) davon unabhängig ist und es gar nicht um den Gewinn geht. 


weiter:


> Ist das eine tolle Überraschung? Sie haben das absolut richtig verstanden: Ihre Telefonnummer wurde ausgewählt und *für die Zustellung ihres Gewinns benötigen wir jetzt lediglich noch einige Angaben.* Sie erhalten *deshalb* gleich die Telefonnummer von unserem Callcenter(*). Dort wartet man bereits auf ihren Rückruf. Haben sie etwas zum Schreiben? Also, jetzt erst einmal die Telefonnummer. Bitte notieren sie: 09 001 20 11 00, ich wiederhole 09 001 20 11 00. Wie gesagt, *ohne die fehlenden Angaben können wir ihnen den Gewinn leider nicht zustellen.* Damit ihr Anspruch nicht verfällt, rufen sie bitte sofort in unserem Callcenter an. Dort können wir dann alles weitere besprechen. So, jetzt noch einmal zum Vergleich 09 001 20 11 00.
> Ok, die Nummer vom Callcenter haben sie. Ich darf mich dann an dieser Stelle verabschieden und wünsche ihnen schon jetzt viel Freude mit ihrem Gewinn.


Hier wird nach meiner Einschätzung klar in die Irre geführt, was den Sinn und Zweck des Rückrufs angeht - bei diesem Rückruf ist nämlich die Abfrage der fehlenden Daten nur Beiwerk zu einer umfangreichen und teuren Marketingumfrage. Von dieser Marketingumfrage wird aber nichts gesagt. Man wird als Angerufener also durch eine Täuschung dazu gebracht, die Nummer anzurufen, was den Initiatroen zugute kommt - *das ist klarer Betrug*

also: Strafanzeige stellen, direkt bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft, die man hier  herausfinden kann.

*Und bei Schreiben an die Bundesnetzagentur verlangen, dass die Bundesnetzagentur den Vorfall an die Staatsanwaltschgaft weiter gibt zur Überprüfung - gemäß §67 TKG ist die Bundesnetzagentur dazu verpflichtet*

und teile mit, falls bei deiner Ansage Unterschiede bestehen und welche das sind. Möglicherweise hätte ich dann gerne deine Ansage 


(*) "Telefonnummer von unserem Callcenter" = Telefonnummer der WT Consulting? Nein. Das Callcenter kann offenbar irgendwo sein - und organisiert wird das Ganze, soweit mir bekannt, von einer Firma aus Mainz. Wenn es einen Staatsanwalt gibt, der Lust hat, meiner Argumentation zu folgen, muß er die vorhandenen Ermittlungsergebnisse eigentlich nur noch per copy&paste zusammen fassen und dann kann er loslegen mit einem Hausbesuch beim Callcenter. Die Callagents müssten sich dann warm anziehen - *sie* wären nämlich dummerweise die Täter und die teuflischen Hintermänner blieben erst einmal unbehelligt. Wenn den _armen und unschuldigen und bedauernswerten_ CCAs diese Sachlage nicht passt, müssen sie sich eben entsprechend verhalten, indem sie z.B. Belege sichern, aus denen hervorgeht, was sie warum wie und auf wessen Geheiß gemacht haben... 
*Dies prophylaktisch zu tun, kann nicht schaden... *Deutlich genug?


----------



## blowfish (20 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich dachte immer der Herr Kaiser ist eine Bandansage?
Ich glaube kaum, dass da ein Staatsanwalt auf diesen klapprigen Zug aufspringt.
Wo ist denn der anzunehmende Tatort?


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



blowfish schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer der Herr Kaiser ist eine Bandansage?
> Ich glaube kaum, dass da ein Staatsanwalt auf diesen klapprigen Zug aufspringt.
> Wo ist denn der anzunehmende Tatort?


Der Anruf von Herrn kaiser ist eine Bandansage, - und das ist ja die Täuschungshandlung. Insofern hast Du völlig recht. Die Callagents brauchen nichts zu befürchten, sie betrügen ja nicht - das macht der Herr Kaiser.
Solange aber keiner Strafanzeige/Strafantrag stellt, wird es nie geklärt werden, ob dieser Zug einem Staatsanwalt zu klapprig ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Also weiterhin: Wer von WT Consulting angerufen wird und wem erklärt wird, er habe gewonnen *und solle zur Ergänzung von Daten und damit man den Gewinn kriegt* beim Callcenter anrufen, zB unter 09001201100 - der soll Strafanzeige/Strafantrag stellen

siehe hier


----------



## Mondlaub (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Manchmal bin ich über mich selbst verblüfft.



Nur das Genie beherrscht das Chaos.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich frage mich, wieso die BNA es zuläßt, daß diese Firma (deren Name und Anschrift sich bis jetzt nicht ändert), immer wieder neue Nummern bekommen kann.
Vielleicht sollte man an ganz anderer Stelle vorstellig werden...


----------



## webwatcher (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wieso die BNA es zuläßt, daß diese Firma (deren Name und Anschrift sich bis jetzt nicht ändert), immer wieder neue Nummern bekommen kann.


die Wattestäbchenarmeee glaubt unverdrossen an das Gute im Menschen


----------



## christianmicha (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



webwatcher schrieb:


> die Wattestäbchenarmeee glaubt unverdrossen an das Gute im Menschen



...oder sollte nicht doch noch eine neue Bundesbehörde gegründet werden, die die BNA anleitet/kontrolliert/überwacht?
Das wäre auch gut für die angeschlagene, in Schieflage geratene weil krisengeschüttelte, gebeutelte (womöglich sogar arg gebeutelte!) Bürosessel-Industrie!


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man an ganz anderer Stelle vorstellig werden...


Die BNetzA untersteht dem BMWi 
Bundesnetzagentur - Definitionen - vBulletin-Lexikon - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de


> Die Agentur untersteht insbesondere dem Bundeswirtschaftsministeriums, die Abteilung 7 (Schiene) untersteht fachlich der Aufsicht des Bundesverkehrsministeriums.


----------



## Siggi-51 (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,
hatte gerade einen Anruf mit Bandansage von "Petra Bauer". 
Es geht um einen "Gewinn" von 1750.- Euro. 
Wegen der nötigen Daten will man mich in den nächsten Tagen anrufen.
Durch drücken der Taste "1" sollte ich meine Zustimmung zu diesem Anruf und weiteren "Informationen über Gewinnspiele und ähnlichem" geben.
Obwohl ich nichts gedrückt habe sagte die gute Petra nach einigen Sekunden "Vielen Dank für Ihre Zustimmung! Sie hören in den nächsten Tagen von uns!".
Ist das eine neue Masche unserer "Freunde" oder versucht man Telefonnummern für künftigen Spam zu sammeln? 
Bin ja mal gespannt, wie die Geschichte weitergeht und wer dahinter steckt.
Die Trillerpfeife liegt neben dem Telefon - liebe Callcenter-Nerver nehmt Ohropax!

Gruß von Siggi-51


----------



## webwatcher (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Siggi-51 schrieb:


> Die Trillerpfeife liegt neben dem Telefon - liebe Callcenter-Nerver nehmt Ohropax!


So sehr wir deinen Ärger verstehen können, aber das geht nicht, da es eindeutig  unter Körperverletzung fällt.
Strafbare Handlungen werden hier nicht befürwortet.
 :dagegen:


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Schreib gleich mal ein Gedächtnisprotokoll und warte ab.
Und lies mal die angefügte pdf zur Inspiration (Danke an den Erfinder, M.E. xs4all.nl/~egbg/duits.html )


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=223919&postcount=242

Für Tante Gurgel:
0900 303 0120
09003 03 0120
0900-3030120
09003030120


----------



## dvill (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Betrugsmasche: <br>78-jährige Hoferin von Telefoncomputer betrogen - Radio Plassenburg > Lesen > Lokalnachrichten > Region


> In der Hoffnung auf den Gewinn verkannte die Dame die Kostenfalle und teilte all ihre Daten mit. Auf diese Art wurde sie eine Stunde lang in der Leitung gehalten. Die Telefonrechnung für das Gespräch endete mit einer Belastung von 180 Euro. Von einem Gewinn war am Ende nicht mehr die Rede.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Je nach Ansage geht es nicht um die "Hoffnung auf den Gewinn", sondern darum, was einem gesagt wird, warum man anrufen soll: Nämlich um "einige Daten anzugeben, *damit der Gewinn zugestellt werden kann*".

Wenn dann aber beimn Anruf etrwas ganz anderes passiert, wurde man mit einer falschen Tatsachendarstellung zum Rückruf bewegt. Dann ist das Betrug, sonst nichts.

Aber alle StA, die ich kenne, sehen schon dann keinen Betrug, wenn irgendwann einmal irgendjemand das Auto oder den Gewinn kriegt. Ich verstehe das nicht, bin aber auch kein Jurist.


----------



## webwatcher (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Aber alle StA, die ich kenne, sehen schon dann keinen Betrug, wenn irgendwann einmal irgendjemand das Auto oder den Gewinn kriegt.


Anmerkung: Ersetze "kriegt" durch "kriegen könnte". [ir]Der Glaube an das Gute im Menschen ist eben bei Stas unerschütterlich [/ir]


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Nein, die Gewinne werden tatsächlich ausgeschüttet! Das ist jedenfalls mein Kenntnisstand. Nur: Es spielt meines Erachtens keine Rolle, da man über die Bedingungen getäuscht wurde, die man erfüllen muß, um den Gewinn gewinnen zu können. Das ist für mich ein erfüllter Betrugstatbestand - Gewinn hin oder her. Wir sollten uns nicht auf die Argumentation der StA'en einlassen, wonach es eben *dann schon kein Betrug ist, wenn es den Gewinn gibt.
--> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ewonnen-ab-november-2007-a-16.html#post280717


*By the way: Wer hat eigentlich den Twingo des Teufelchens gewonnen?
Ein Herr Wolfgang P. aus Memmingen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
twingo-gewinn-2009.com/

Wolfgang P. hat aber den Twingo nicht gewonnen, weil er zufällig ausgelost wurde und kurz im Callcenter angerufen hat, um die Daten zu ergänzen, damit der Gewinn zugestellt werden kann. Nein! Wolfgang P hat gewonnen, weil er für ein Heidengeld sinnlose Fragen einer Marketingumfrage beantwortet und ein Kuvert nach Wien geschickt hat. Wolfgang P. wurde betrogen, so wie alle anderen, besonders diejenigen, die nach 10 Minuten 0900-Geplauder entnervt aufgelegt haben, weil sie eben nicht "ihre Daten ergänzen" durften, wie es versprochen wurde, sondern endlose Fragen zur Handynutzung beantworten mußten - zum Gewinn der Initiatoren des Betruges.

Frech gibt der Wiener das auch noch zu:


			
				twingo-gewinn-2009.com schrieb:
			
		

> Der Gewinner des Renault Twingo *aus unserer Marketingumfrage* ist Hr. Wolfgang P., D-87700 Memmingen, Deutschland.
> 
> Der Gewinner wurde bereits von unserem Notar verständigt und werden wir die Fotos der Übergabe des Renault Twingo in den nächsten Wochen online stellen sobald dieser geliefert wird.



Das ist Betrug vor aller Augen, insbesondere vor den Augen der Wattestäbchenarmee und einiger hierüber informierter Staatsanwälte. Eigentlich wäre das auch eine News-Meldung wert!



Im betrügerischen Lockanruf hieß es:


> Mein Name ist Michael Kaiser. Ich rufe im Auftrag der Firma Telewin an. Die Nummer ihres Telefonanschlusses wurde heute ausgelost und *sie sind der glückliche Gewinner eines Renault Twingo im Wert von 10000 Euro oder eines Geldpreises in bis zu gleicher Höhe.*





> Ist das eine tolle Überraschung? Sie haben das absolut richtig verstanden: *Ihre Telefonnummer wurde ausgewählt* und für die Zustellung ihres Gewinns benötigen wir jetzt lediglich noch einige Angaben. Sie erhalten deshalb gleich die Telefonnummer von unserem Callcenter(*). Dort wartet man bereits auf ihren Rückruf. Haben sie etwas zum Schreiben? Also, jetzt erst einmal die Telefonnummer. Bitte notieren sie: 09 001 20 11 00, ich wiederhole 09 001 20 11 00. Wie gesagt, ohne die fehlenden Angaben können wir ihnen den Gewinn leider nicht zustellen. *Damit ihr Anspruch nicht verfällt, rufen sie bitte sofort in unserem Callcenter an.* Dort können wir dann alles weitere besprechen. So, jetzt noch einmal zum Vergleich 09 001 20 11 00.


Kein Wort von Marketingumfrage, ergo: klarer Betrug.
Und wenn es noch einer hier erleben wird, dass der Herr W*T* in Osnabrück im Landgericht der Justitia, die keine Augenbinde trägt, gegenüber tritt, dann sollte man ihm genau das sagen. Das wäre eigentlich der Job des ermittelnden Staatsanwalts.


----------



## steffi569 (16 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo aus Monheim (bei Düsseldorf), 

heute bekam ich auch einen anruf, gegen 12 Uhr mit weiblicher Bandansage (Namen hab ich mir nicht gemerkt), 
da ich die von der Frau angegebene Rufnummer

*09003 101331*

hier (nach durchlesen von fast allen postings) nicht gefunden habe und  scheinbar wieder eine neue Nummer im Umlauf ist lasse ich euch daran teilhaben:-p .

Zurückgerufen habe ich natürlich nicht 

Habe den Rat befolgt und zuerst einmal an [email protected] eine Mail geschickt mit den Angaben. 
Mal schauen was nun geschieht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

für google
*09003 101331
**09003101331
**0900 3101331*
09003101331 - Zauberhaft
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/09003101331

PS: Es gibt noch eine interessante Fundstelle, nämlich hier:
http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...ayfa=13+09003101331&cd=10&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de

Der türkische Name, der da steht, ist identisch mit dem eines türkischen GF eines besonders in-telegenten Nummernliefernaten aus Köln, den wir hier ja alle gut kennen. Vielleicht war das früher mal eine im in-teligenten Netz geschaltete Nummer...

Laut 08003301900 ist der aktuelle Netzbetreiber die allseits bekannte und seit mehr als zwei Jahren bei Betr*** ihren Kunden beliebte
01039 call by call GmbH (alias First Communication --> net-mobile Düsseldorf)

Also quasi bei Dir zu Hause 
Schade, dass man sich seitens der Staatsanwaltschaft München nur für SMS-Chats aus Düsseldorf interessiert...


----------



## gatortail (18 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

*Rufnummernmissbrauch: Bei Rückruf Abzocke*

        		  		Derzeit häufen sich die Abzockanrufe mit Gewinnversprechen. Ihre Rufnummer wurde ausgelost – auch wenn Sie an keinem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen haben. Den Gewinn erhält man angeblich, wenn man zurückruft und die fehlenden Daten ergänzt, doch die 0900er Nummer ist teuer.


Weitere Informationen unter:
_[Werbung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



steffi569 schrieb:


> Hallo aus Monheim (bei Düsseldorf),
> 
> heute bekam ich auch einen anruf, gegen 12 Uhr mit weiblicher Bandansage (Namen hab ich mir nicht gemerkt),
> da ich die von der Frau angegebene Rufnummer
> ...



ist mit heute auch passiert, identische Rufnummer wie o.g,habe die Netzagentur per mail informiert, mal sehen wie schnell die sind Gruß Gast aus Mönchengladbach


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



gatortail schrieb:


> Den Gewinn erhält man angeblich, wenn man zurückruft und die fehlenden Daten ergänzt, doch die 0900er Nummer ist teuer.


Wer durch die Falschaussage, es müssten nur einige Daten ergänzt werden, zu einem Rückruf verlockt wird (werden soll), sollte Anzeige wegen Betrug(sversuch) erstatten.


----------



## dvill (1 August 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Bundesnetzagentur | Pressemitteilungen


> Für die aktuellen Gewinnanrufe sind drei Unternehmen verantwortlich, von denen zwei ihren Firmensitz im Ausland haben. Für das Vorgehen der Bundesnetzagentur gegen diese Art des Rufnummern-Spam ist dies unerheblich, da sich die behördlichen Maßnahmen vorrangig gegen die deutschen Netzbetreiber bzw. die Rechnungsersteller richten. Alle beanstandeten Rufnummern sind bei demselben Netzbetreiber geschaltet gewesen.
> 
> Von den Maßnahmen der Bundesnetzagentur – Rufnummernabschaltung sowie Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot – sind bislang die folgenden Rufnummern betroffen:
> 
> ...


Zu gut deutsch: Die Banditen behalten das Geld und haben genügend frische Nummern im Speicher. Der Netzbetreiber verdient freudig mit.

Unsere Behörden schauen zu.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



dvill schrieb:


> Unsere Behörden schauen zu.


...und sind damit direkt daran *beteiligt*, den Betrug an deutschen Verbrauchern weiter zu ermöglichen. *Das ist strukturelle Mitstörung* und falsch verstandene "Regulierung" - eine Regulierung, die für die Betrüger das Geschäft regelt - und genau deshalb muß das oberste Wattestäbchen auch noch einmal ganz deutlich sagen


> "Die Bundesnetzagentur steht an der Seite der Verbraucher."


Missbrauch: Bundesnetzagentur schaltet 0900-Rufnummern ab - teltarif.de News

Diese Selbstverständlichkeit (soll denn die Behörde an der Seite der Banditen stehen???) muß offenbar deshalb noch einmal extra gesagt werden, weil man sonst daran zweifeln müsste. Zweifeln am _Bemühen oder an der Motivation_, die Verbraucher zu schützen. Denn wenn es um die Beurteilung der _Wirksamkeit_ geht, ist jede Diskussion unnötig: Da ist die "Leistung" der Behörde ohne Zweifel seit Jahren konstant indiskutabel.

Diese Presseerklärung bestätigt die Strategie der Bundesnetzagentur: Effektivität vorgaukeln, hartes Vorgehen simulieren, den Eindruck von "Kontrollfähigkeit" vermitteln - mithin: Die Lage schönen und damit die Notwendigkeit eines effektiveren Verbraucherschutzes vertuschen. Das ist und bleibt mehr als Unterlassung der Aufgaben. 

Die Contenance verbietet es, deutlichere Worte zu schreiben. Schöner als der Geldwäscheexperte Jeffrey Robinson es über die britischen Regulierer getan hat, kann man es ohnehin nicht formulieren: 





> (they should be) taken out back and horse whipped because they're full of crap.


Übersetzen muß ich das ja nicht.


----------



## steffi569 (2 September 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Steffi schrieb am 16.07.2009


> *AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November 2007*
> Hallo aus Monheim (bei Düsseldorf),
> 
> heute bekam ich auch einen anruf, gegen 12 Uhr mit weiblicher Bandansage (Namen hab ich mir nicht gemerkt),
> ...


 

*Hallo zusammen , *

*wollt nur eben schnell mitteilen das ich bescheid bekommen habe von der Bundesnetzagentur. *

*Folgende Mail bekam ich am 01.09.2009 zugeschickt auf meine Missbrauchsmeldung vom 16.07.2009*



Sehr geehrte Frau XXXXXXX,

wir können Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Bundesnetzagentur umgehend tätig geworden ist und die in der Anlage aufgeführte Rufnummer, die im Netz der Firma First Communication GmbH, Lyoner Strasse 15, 60528 Frankfurt, geschaltet war, bereits am 22.07.2009 abgeschaltet worden ist. 

Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über diese Rufnummer, eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen, sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu inkassieren. Den Zeitpunkt für den Beginn des Verbots für die Rufnummer können Sie der Anlage entnehmen.

Bitte melden Sie sich, wenn nach dem angegebenen Zeitpunkt diese Gespräche trotzdem auf Ihrer nächsten Telefonrechnung erscheinen sollten und schicken Sie uns eine Kopie der betreffenden Rechnung mit, aus der der Zeitpunkt des Anrufs und die Rufnummer erkennbar sind.

Die Rufnummern sind der Firma Alvimada Marek Malinowski, Zam. Czernica 102, 58521 Jezow Sudecki, Polen, zugeteilt.

Wir hoffen, Ihnen mit dieser Information weitergeholfen zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Ihre Bundesnetzagentur

mailto: [email protected]
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de
fon 0291/9955-206
fax 0291/9955-180

Bundesnetzagentur
Außenstelle 
MeschedePostfach 11 51 
59851 Meschede




*Ich denke mal daran sieht man doch das die Bundesnetzagentur nicht lange fackelt und reagiert auf solche Mitteilungen. *
*Darum macht es auch alle wie es HIER oft erwähnt wird. *

*Gruß*
*Steffi aus Monheim *


----------



## Captain Picard (2 September 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



steffi569 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal daran sieht man doch das die Bundesnetzagentur nicht lange fackelt und reagiert auf solche Mitteilungen.


Gott erhalte dir deinen Kinderglauben. In aller Regel liegen schon jede Menge ältere Beschwerden vor. 
Für jede abgeschaltete Nummer liegen von denselben Betreibern Dutzende/Hunderte  auf Reserve.
Anstatt auffällig gewordene Betreiber ganz zu sperren glaubt die Wattestäbchenagentur 
unbeirrt an das Gute im Menschen und  spendiert immer wieder neue Nummern 

Wir kennen  die BNetzA schon seit den Tagen als sie noch RegTP hieß und  sich "Rekorde"  der 
Schnelligkeit beim Sperren von Dialern leistete...

Frag mal Aka-Aka,  was er davon hält


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hoffentlich fragt mich keiner, denn wenn ich ehrlich antworte, ...
Beamtenbeleidigung ? Wikipedia

Wer noch irgendwelche Illusionen hat, dass die Bundesnetzagentur *irgendetwas* unternimmt, um diese seit Jahren bekannte Masche zu stoppen, dem sei die Lektüre dieses Beitrags empfohlen

Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [2009] Sie haben gewonnen!

Die Bundesnetzagentur - so weit lasse ich mich auf eine Würdigung ein - ist strukturell dafür mitverantwortlich, dass diese Masche so erfolgreich läuft, weil sie weder die Möglichkeiten ausschöpft, die sie hat (siehe TKG)*, noch darauf hinweist, welche Kompetenzen sie noch bräuchte, um noch effektiver dagegen vorzugehen.

Stattdessen gibt es alle paar Monate sinnarme Pressemeldungen über Maßnahmen, die nichts bringen und nichts bewirken, außer der Öffentlichkeit eine Wirksamkeit der Behörde vorzugaukeln.

*


> Die Bundesnetzagentur kann im Rahmen der Nummernverwaltung Anordnungen und andere geeignete Maßnahmen treffen, um die Einhaltung gesetzlicher Vorschriften und der von ihr erteilten Bedingungen über die Zuteilung von Nummern sicherzustellen.


Das ist quasi ein Blankoscheck. Man könnte also durchaus sinnvolle Bedingungen einführen (z.B.: hohe Kautionen als Bedingung für Nummernvergabe, Regelungen für den Umgang mit Netzbetreibern wie aktuell "First Communication" (net-mobile), die ständig Nummern an dubiose Kunden vergeben, klare Verantwortungsregelung, wenn trotz Rechnungslegungsverbot 0900-Rechnungen erstellt werden, Zwang zu einer klar geregelten "due diligence", wie derzeit in UK diskutiert, öffentliche Nennung der Firmen, die in Nummernmißbrauch verwickelt sind, Geldstrafen und Nummernsperren gegen Firmen, die Nummernmißbrauch betreiben, usw. usf.) - in anderen Ländern gibt es solche Bedingungen und Möglichkeiten oder sie werden dort zumindest ernsthaft diskutiert - aber die Bundesnetzagentur tut nichts, außer zu erklären, dass man doch tut, was man kann).

*Die Leistung der Bundesnetzagentur auf dem Gebiet des Verbraucherschutzes ist seit Jahren ungenügend*

---

ganz klar ist aber auch: ohne Meldungen an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de geht gar nichts.


----------



## regenmann (3 September 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

schaut auch mal da nach,

http://whocallsme.com/


----------



## dvill (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Bei Anruf Betrug - Tübingen - Schwbisches Tagblatt Tbingen


> *Bei Anruf Betrug*
> 
> Da war er an der richtigen Adresse: Am Montag versuchte ein Telefon-Betrüger sein Glück ausgerechnet beim Polizeirevier Tübingen.
> 
> Tübingen. „Sie sind der glückliche Gewinner eines Audi-Cabriolets im Wert von 25 000 Euro. Sie haben das absolut richtig verstanden. Ihre Telefonnummer wurde ausgewählt, und für die Zustellung Ihres Gewinns benötigen wir jetzt lediglich noch einige Angaben. Sie erhalten deshalb gleich die Telefonnummer von unserem Call-Center. Dort wartet man bereits auf Ihren Rückruf. Damit Ihr Anspruch nicht verfällt, rufen Sie bitte sofort in unserem Call-Center an.“


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



> Ihre Telefonnummer wurde ausgewählt, und *für die Zustellung Ihres Gewinns* benötigen wir jetzt lediglich noch einige Angaben.


Das ist eine Falschbehauptung, denn man muß nicht nur bei dem Anruf eine längere Umfrage über sich ergehen lassen, sondern muß dann auch noch ein Kuvert mit Rückpüorto einschicken - also wurde man getäuscht, also ist das Betrug. Dafür ist dann nicht die Bundesnetzagentur zuständig (nuja, eigentlich nach TKG §67 schon, aber das schert die Wattestäbchen nicht) - sondern: die Polizei, z.B. in Tübingen.


----------



## Siggi-51 (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Mich hat heute die gleiche glückliche Nachricht wie die Tübinger Polizisten erreicht. 
Vielleicht können wir gemeinsam die "gewonnenen" Audis einklagen 
Denen sind wohl die Twingos ausgegangen?
Beworbene Rufnummer war übrigens die 09 003 123410.

Werde morgen mal den mutigen Jedi-Rittern und unerschrockenen Kämpfern für Gerechtigkeit bei der Bundesnetzagentur das ausgefüllte Formular faxen und gleichzeitig darum bitten, den Gaunern und ihren Helfershelfern umgehend reichlich neue Nummern zuzuteilen, da doch die o,oooo1 %-ige Chance besteht, daß diese nicht für neue Betrugsversuche verwendet werden!
Bananenrepublik Deutschland..........


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 November 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Siggi-51 schrieb:


> Werde morgen mal den mutigen Jedi-Rittern und unerschrockenen Kämpfern für Gerechtigkeit bei der Bundesnetzagentur das ausgefüllte Formular faxen


unerschrockene Kämpfer gibt es nur hier, bei der BnetzA gibt's nur Wattestäbchen 

für google
09003123410
0900-3123410. 

Das sind die Kanarendeutschen
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/s...=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=3123410&Suche=Absenden

war die Stimme ein Mann? Heinzi?


----------



## mokafan (4 November 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hatte gerade ein kurzes "anklingeln" von 04218967520
Leider muß ich auch auf unbekannte Nummern reagieren.
Beim kurzen Ruckruf lief eine Gewinnansage die natürlich nur unter 
0900 3101943 einzulösen sei.

Das Geld habe ich mir natürlich gespart und Euer super Formular an die
Bundesnetzagentur gefaxt. - Danke!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 November 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

angeblich hat die Flensburger Firma die "Servicenummern abgeschaltet". Kann das jemand verifizieren?


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 November 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> angeblich hat die Flensburger Firma die "Servicenummern abgeschaltet". Kann das jemand verifizieren?


Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Offenbar wurde die Nummer nur "ausgetauscht". Aber wir prüfen das noch nach.
[edit: Mit meinem alten Schrotthandy kommt da "Bedingt weitergeleitet, Anruf beendet"]

Nach dem Stand vom September hatte die Firma Worldwide Venture Limited folgende 0900er-Nummern

09001000622
09003081580
09003101941
09003101942
09003101943
09003101944
09003101945
09003101951
09003101952
09003101953
09003101954
09003101955
09003101956
09003101957
09003101958
09003123654
09003124578
09003147258
09003321456
09003369852
09003471123
09003741258
09003875421
(Quelle: privat)


09003123410
ist andere Baustelle

worldwide venture, siehe: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...sperrt-nummern-der-worldwide-venture-ltd.html


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ich habe gestern auch einen solchen anruf bekommen und natürlich nich die nummer angerufen es war die 09003101943. Daraufhin habe ich bei der Bundesnetzagentur angerufen die sagten das die Numer in Bearbetung sei. Konnen mir ber nich sagen wie meine Nummer in den verteiler kam da ich nie meine Hnadynummer angegeben habe....


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 November 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Konnten mir aber nicht sagen wie meine Nummer in den verteiler kam da ich nie meine Hnadynummer angegeben habe....


Oft werden automatisch ganze Rufnummernblocks angerufen und dann nützt auch eine Geheimnummer nichts. Nach 017x1234567 wird halt 017x1234568 angerufen. Egal, wem die Nummer gehört.
Davon sollte die Bundesnetzagentur eigentlich schon 'mal gehört haben...

PS: Die Bundesnetzagentur weiß also nicht, dass die Nummer bereits gesperrt wurde? Au weia.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 November 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Wir schreiben den 25. November 2009. Und bei mir kam auch dieser
Anruf bei dem mir allein schon bei der Computerstimme die ALARM-
Glocken angehen. 
TELEWIN, allerdings geht es nun nicht mehr um einen Twingo, sondern
um einen BMW oder 50000 Euro.
Vllt hat der Twingo nicht genug Opfer mobilisiert? Und von BMW verspricht
man sich mehr ? Nervig, dreist, verbrecherisch. Könnten wenigstens
callcenter-Mitarbeiter beschäftigen die man zusammenfalten kann, 
sonst kann ich mir auch gleich ein Hörbuch kaufen 

Tipp an alle: Wenn so ein Anruf kommt, Lautsprecher an, aufnehmen und
mitschneiden. Ich hab leider bei den Zahlen 0900- aufgelegt. Sonst hätt 
ich jetzt Beweise in der Hand. Und je mehr Leute diese Beweise haben,
umso stärker das öffentliche Interesse, und umso herber kriegen sie von
"Akte" auf den Deckel.


----------



## Tinchen02 (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,
ich habe heute auch einen Anruf von *Winnerstar 24* erhalten.
Ich war nicht zu Hause und habe den Anruf auf meinem AB abgehört. Eine männliche Stimme die von Band kommt, beglückwünschte mich, dass meine Festnetznummer als Gewinner auserwählt wurde. 
Ich habe einen BMW Coupe im Wert von 30.000 € oder einen Geldgewinn in gleicher Höhe gewonnen:roll:. Um Anspruch auf den Gewinn zu haben soll ich unbedingt die *09005 739751* anrufen, die Call Center Mitarbeiter würden die noch fehlenden Daten aufnehmen :wall:
Natürlich habe ich nicht zurückgerufen und werde es auch nicht tun.
Solch Anruf kann locker 30 € kosten.

Meine Eltern aus dem Land Brandenburg haben auch vor ein paar Tagen den selben Anruf bekommen, ob wohl sie eine Geheim-Nr. haben. Nur gute Bekannte oder z.B.der Heizöllieferant haben die Tel.-Nr. Da scheint es dann wohl einen zugeben, der die Nummer weitergegen oder verkauft hat.

Inzwischen sind die dann auch zu mir in Niedersachsen durchgedrungen



mokafan schrieb:


> Hatte gerade ein kurzes "anklingeln" von 04218967520
> Leider muß ich auch auf unbekannte Nummern reagieren.
> Beim kurzen Ruckruf lief eine Gewinnansage die natürlich nur unter
> 0900 3101943 einzulösen sei.
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Tinchen02 schrieb:


> . Da scheint es dann wohl einen zugeben, der die Nummer weitergegen oder verkauft hat.


Nicht unbedingt. Es werden in der Regel automatisiert ganze Nummernblöcke angerufen, 
ohne  Rücksicht darauf ob die Nummern, bekannt oder tatsächlich 
"belegt" sind. Im Zeitalter der flat-rates spielt das überhaupt keine Rolle


----------



## mokafan (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern auch einen solchen anruf bekommen und natürlich nich die nummer angerufen es war die 09003101943. Daraufhin habe ich bei der Bundesnetzagentur angerufen die sagten das die Numer in Bearbetung sei. Konnen mir ber nich sagen wie meine Nummer in den verteiler kam da ich nie meine Hnadynummer angegeben habe....



Ich habe Antwort von der Bundesnetzagentur.
Die Rufnummer 09003101943 wurde abgeschaltet  und was noch besser ist:
"Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 09.10.2009 "

Danke an alle, die mitgeholfen haben!


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Habe eben einen Anruf bekommen von der Nummer 0175 1474..... und habe zurückgerufen. Und habe den hier schon oft zitierten Satz gehört.... Ihre Nummer wurde ausgelost....bla bla sie haben gewonnen! usw. habe sofort aufgelegt...
Also gibt es diese Anrufe noch! 
Was wird mich das gekostet haben????   Kann ich irgendwie dagegen vorgehen???
LG


----------



## jalex2000 (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



> Habe eben einen Anruf bekommen .... habe sofort aufgelegt...


 
Grundsätzlich gibt es hier KEINE RECHTSBERATUNG, deshalb sind es Überlegungen:
- Was heißt sofort, wie viele Min. waren es und was sollte es kosten (max
  3,--€
- Bundesnetzagentur mit Datum Uhrzeit informieren
- ggf Anzeige wegen Betrugs
- wenn es um ein Handyvertrag geht,  Rechnung stornieren innerhalb   
  kurzer Zeit, ggf schon vorher ankündigen 
- Bei Festnetzanschluß einfach abziehen, fertig...
-und den Petitionsausschuß anschreiben :-D
Gruß
Jalex2000


----------



## steffi569 (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo zusammen,

nach ein paar Monaten Ruhe (immerhin von Juli bis jetzt**gg)  bekam ich heute erneut einen Anruf diesmal mit der Rückrufnummer 

*09005 590030* 

und einem BMW als Gewinn

Hab den Weg gewählt den ich im Juli auch gemacht habe und es per mail [email protected] mitgeteilt. 

Da ich diese Nummer hier bei euch nicht gefunden habe teile ich sie mal mit. 

Gruß
Steffi


----------



## webwatcher (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



steffi569 schrieb:


> Da ich diese Nummer hier bei euch nicht gefunden habe teile ich sie mal mit.


ist bekannt im Nachbarforum
[2010] Sie haben gewonnen! - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2010)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,

hatte Mittag heute 16 Anrufe. Ich soll 1500€ gewonnen haben und dafür die Rufnummer 090031133125 zurückrufen. Diese Rufnummer ist nicht in der Datenbank der Bundesnetzagentur aufgeführt. Wenn man diese Rufnummer zurückruft wird ein Preis von 1,99€ pro Minute genannt.
Ich habe diese Rufnummer der Bundesnetzagetur gemeldet.

LG Frank


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 April 2010)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Ihre Sucheingabe war zu lang. Die gesuchte Rufnummer wurde auf 7  Stellen gekürzt.
							0900 - 3 - 113312      						 						 						


*Diensteanbieter:* 


							Euro EBS Marketing UG
(haftungsbeschränkt)
Buchholzen 106        

42929 Wermelskirchen 						 						 						


*Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: *
3.März.2010 ;  10:2 Uhr


Amtsgericht Köln Aktenzeichen: HRB 68502
18.02.2010 22:00 Uhr
Neueintragungen 16.02.2010

Euro EBS Marketing UG (haftungsbeschränkt), Wermelskirchen, Buchholzen 106, 42929 Wermelskirchen.Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung. Gesellschaftsvertrag vom 20.01.2010. Geschäftsanschrift: Buchholzen 106, 42929 Wermelskirchen. Gegenstand: die Werbung und das Direktmarketing mittels sämtlicher Medien, der Vertrieb von Reisegutscheinen und alle artverwandten Tätigkeiten. *Stammkapital: 500,00 EUR.* Allgemeine Vertretungsregelung: Ist nur ein Geschäftsführer bestellt, so vertritt er die Gesellschaft allein. Sind mehrere Geschäftsführer bestellt, so wird die Gesellschaft durch die Geschäftsführer gemeinsam vertreten. Geschäftsführer: E..., St..., Wermelskirchen, *xx.xx.1969, mit der Befugnis im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen.

www.stayfriends.de/Personen/Wermelskirchen/St****-Ern*****-P-62A8A-P


----------



## webwatcher (9 April 2010)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ihre Sucheingabe war zu lang. Die gesuchte Rufnummer wurde auf 7  Stellen gekürzt.


Der Eintrag  muß "taufrisch"  sein. Hatte  kurz nach dem Posting  die Abfrage gestartet   
und ebenfalls (noch) kein Ergebnis bekommen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 April 2010)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Hatte  kurz nach dem Posting  die Abfrage gestartet   und ebenfalls (noch) kein Ergebnis bekommen.


Wenn Du die BNetzA fragen würdest, würde man Dir etwas von "temporärem Datenbankproblem" erzählen... Niemals nicht liegt ein Fehler vor. Als es früher 'mal ähnliche Probleme gab, äußerte man sich dort verwundert. Aber ich konnte der BNetzA ja schlecht sagen, warum ich mir so sicher war, dass es kein Datenbankproblem sein _konnte_ :stumm:


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 April 2010)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hatte Mittag heute 16 Anrufe. Ich soll 1500€ gewonnen haben und dafür die Rufnummer 090031133125 zurückrufen.


Könntest Du Dich bitte hier anmelden? Ich möchte Dir ein paar Informationen weiter geben, die ich gerade bekommen habe - die kann ich hier nicht öffentlich posten ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 April 2010)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Für alle: Ratingen!

09003113312
09003242802
09003301015
09003301034
09003508091
09003510523
09003511520
09003802061
09003903904

Netzbetreiber DTMS (Merkbefreitheitsfaktor: sehr hoch)

Wie sagte Oberwattestäbchen Kurth? Man kann binnen eines Tages sperren? Und proaktiv? Na dann müssten die Nummern ja spätestens Dienstag gesperrt sein, oder?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2010)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Hallo,
seit dem 19.04.10 wird der Telefonanschluß meine Mutter von der Rufnummer 08005890539 und 08005890540 angerufen. Teilweise waren bis zu 6 Anrufe am Tag in der Anrufliste. Für einen 1877€ Gewinn soll man die Rufnummer 090031018795 für 2,99€ pro Minute zurückrufen. Die letzte Ziffer ändert sich aber mit jedem 2. Anruf.  
Gestern war es die 090031018796

Wenn mann die 08005890539 und 08005890540 zurückruft kommt der Hinweis das die Rufnummern nicht geschaltet sind. Danach werden 0900 Rufnummer ohne eine Preisangabe angesagt, oder es kommt ein Besetztzeichen. Habe mehrmals angerufen.

Wie kannes denn sein , dass eine Rufnummer die nicht geschaltet ist anruft?

Habe heute die Bundesnetzagentur informiert. Werde gleich noch die Daten per Post nach Meschede senden. Die wollten umbedingt eine Unterschrift haben.

LG Ulli


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2010)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Link zur Datenbank der Bundesnetzagentur
09003101875: http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/s...=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=3101875&Suche=Absenden
09003101876: http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/s...=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=3101876&Suche=Absenden

09003101877: http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/s...=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=3101877&Suche=Absenden

09003101878: http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/s...=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=3101878&Suche=Absenden

09003101879: http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/s...=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=3101879&Suche=Absenden


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2010)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Beschwerde an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de



0900 - 3 - 101875      						 						 						
*Diensteanbieter:* 
Premium Service 4 You S.L.
Calle Marti Costa 6 1       
07013  Palma de Mallorca
SPANIEN
*Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: *
13.Januar.2009 ;  8:7 Uhr


PREMIUM SERVICE 4 YOU S.L.
C.I.F.: B57510067
Domicilio Social: CALLE MARTI COSTA, 6 - PLT 1,
Localidad: 07013 PALMA (BALEARES)
Forma Jurídica: SOCIEDAD LIMITADA
Fecha Constitución: 26/06/2007
Capital Social: 3.100 EUROS
Actividad: 1861000 - Alquiler bienes inmuebles: urbanos
CNAE: 7000 - Actividades inmobiliarias.
Objeto Social: LA PROMOCION, CONSTRUCCION, COMPRA-VENTA, ARRENDAMIENTO, ADMINISTRACION Y CUALQUIER OTRA FORMA DE EXPLOTACION DE INMUEBLES, ASI COMO LA ACTIVIDAD INMOBILIARIA EN GENERAL


ADMINISTRADOR UNICO H... A... C... 18/03/2009 [ihr Name ist im Handelsregister falsch geschrieben]
EX-ADMINISTRADOR UNICO L... A... 18/03/2009
EX-ADMINISTRADOR L... A... 23/12/2008
EX-ADMINISTRADOR K... SV.. 23/12/2008 [sein Name ist im Handelsregister falsch geschrieben]
EX-APODERADO K... SV.. 18/03/2009

*Accionistas: MAXIMAL TRAVEL S.A. 100%*

Eine altbekannte Bande...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...e-und-dialer/38440-kreuzfahrt-schiffahrt.html
("Ratinger Abzockbande")

09003101875
09003101876
09003101877
09003101878
09003101879
09003101880
09003101881
09003101882
09003101883
09003101884
09003101885
09003101886
09003101887
09003101889
09003101890
09003101891
09003101892
09003101893
09003101894
09003101895

alle Nummern:
Premium Service 4 You S.L.
Calle Marti Costa 6 1
07013 Palma de Mallorca


bitte auch diese Nummern an die Bundesnetzagentur weiter geben.

*MATTHIAS KURTH HAT BEI JOHANNES B KERNER ÖFFENTLICH ERKLÄRT, MAN KÖNNE "BEI BEKANNTEN FIRMEN" BINNEN EINES TAGES ALLE NUMMERN SPERREN. DANN SOLL ER DAS MACHEN, WENN ER NICHT ALS LÜGNER DASTEHEN WILL*

...entschlossen vorgehen... blablabla...


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...-0900-5099400-09005099400-a-2.html#post311203


Johannes B Kerner:
Das heißt, wenn die erste Beschwerde eingeht bei der Bundesnetzagentur eingeht wird sofort überprüft und dann zack, raus damit

Matthias Kurth:
*Gerade bei diesen Firmen, die wir schon kennen, schaffen wir das in einem Tag, ja.*
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Sturm auf die mallorquinischen Fincas! 


> Länderübergreifende Razzia wegen „Telefonabzocke“: Fahnder haben in Deutschland, Frankreich, Österreich, der Schweiz und Spanien 33 Gebäude durchsucht und fünf Verdächtige festgenommen.



Quelle: http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2576305&newsfeed=rss


----------



## technofreak (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November  2007*

Sollte die Plage damit ( erstmal )  ein Ende gefunden haben?

Schon mal aufgefallen, dass es seitdem keine einzige Meldung mehr gegeben hat?


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Dezember 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> *AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November 2007*
> 
> Verantwortlich ist ein gewisser Herr T*, neulich träumte mir, der würde vor ein deutsches Gericht gestellt und sähe sich einer Justitia gegenüber, der nicht die Augen verbunden sind.
> In Osnabrück gibt es eine solche


Das wurde inzwischen Wahrheit. Ob Herr W.T. aus Weitersfeld versuchen wird, auch die Justitia im Landgericht Osnabrück mit einer Zigarre zu penetrieren, wie man es halt so macht in seinen Kreisen - das ist nicht bekannt.


> W.T. Consulting Telephon- Informationsgesellschaft m.b.H. & Co KG, Wien, Wien - FirmenABC.at
> Inhaber der Firma ist übrigens zu >98% eine gewisse
> *Manhattan Financial and Business Consultants Inc.*
> 
> ...


 
Inzwischen besteht übrigens Verwechslungsgefahr - und da insbesondere der Herr R.W. in dieser Hinsicht sensibel zu sein scheint, möchte ich Verwechslungsgefahren gleich einmal minimieren:

Die Goodlines AG ist nicht zu verwechseln mit der Goodlines GmbH:

Letztere entstand durch Umbenennung der *11859 - Auskunftsdienste GmbH: *



> Amtsgericht Darmstadt Aktenzeichen: HRB 90515 Bekannt gemacht am: 22.11.2011 12:00 Uhr
> [...]
> Neueintragungen
> [...]
> GoodLines GmbH, Fürth, Am Bächlein 10, 64658 Fürth. Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung. Gesellschaftsvertrag vom 28.05.2009 mit Änderung vom 02.02.2010. Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 21.09.2011 hat die *Änderung des Gesellschaftsvertrages in § 1 (Firma, bisher: 11859 - Auskunftsdienste GmbH, und Sitz)* [...]beschlossen. [...] *Bestellt als Geschäftsführer: W*, R*, Fürth/Odw., *xx.xx.1960*, einzelvertretungsberechtigt.


 
Die "11859 - Auskunftsdienste GmbH" wird häufig als "dem Telomax-Clan zuzuordnen" eingestuft - was spätestens dann falsch wird, wenn der "Oberclanchef" persönlich dort wieder das Sagen hat.
Schade, dass R.W. zu seinen aktuellen Geschäftsbeziehungen zu den Personen, die man mindestens noch 96 Stunden nicht als Betrüger bezeichnen darf, nicht von der Justitia in Osnabrück befragt werden kann...

Dann gab es eben die Goodlines AG (HRB 25307 AG Darmstadt). Diese wurde 2006 umbenannt in Activefon AG


> 21.08.2006
> *GoodLines Aktiengesellschaft*, Heppenheim (Bergstraße) (Benzstraße 2, 64646 Heppenheim (Bergstraße).
> . Die Hauptversammlung vom 04.04.2006 hat eine Änderung der Firma und mit ihr eine Änderung der Satzung in § 1 Ziffer 1 (Firma und Sitz) sowie die Änderung der Satzung in § 5 (Inhaberaktien) beschlossen. Neue Firma: *activeFON AG*.


Ich habe hier ein Dokument vorliegen, aus dem hervorgeht, dass ein Rechtsanwalt W. aus Frankfurt am 26.4.2006 einen Antrag auf Markenschutz für die Marke "Activefon" gestellt hat. Und zwar im Auftrag der *Europe Holding AG*, Zug, Schweiz.

Am 27.06.2007 (!) schied der Vorstand R.W. aus - und ein paar andere bekannte Namen ebenfalls: M*B* und z.B. U* Sch*, dessen "Semi Gmbh" man von anderen Pingbetrugswellen kennt.

Auch aus diesen Tatsachen ergeben sich interessante Fragestellungen, die weit über das hier im Blick stehende 0900-Gewinnbetrugsthema hinausgehen!

Die ActiveFON AG wiederum taucht an erstaunlichen Stellen und in erstaunlichen Zusammenhängen auf, die hier nicht vollständig zu erörtern sind... U.a. im (zugegebenermaßen vagen) Zusammenhang mit einem Projekt eines aktuell wegen Steuerhinterziehung angeklagten FDP-Jungpolitikers aus Mainz, dann auf einer höchst interessanten Referenzliste zusammen mit äußerst interessanten Firmen, die u.a. im Dezember 2006 eine Votingseite betrieben haben dürften - damit sind wir in medias res, was den 0137-Betrugsprozess in Osnabrück angeht (Namen nenne ich keine, da ich die Zusammenhänge nicht im Detail belegen möchte, was nicht heißen soll, dass man dies nicht mit hoher Erfolgsaussicht versuchen könnte)

Die ActiveFon AG wurde dann auch umbenannt und als ActiveCashCard AG nach Mannheim verlegt (HRB 703490). Im Juli 2007 tauchte als Vorstand plötzlich der umtriebige J*K* auf:


> Bestellt als Vorstand: Krxxx, Jxxx, Benzenschwil/Schweiz, *xx.xx.1955.


Dieser J*K* war u.a. Director einer "IFK AG" aus Cheyenne, Wyomimg. Das ist nicht die einzige Spur, die direkt zur aktuellen Abzocke um die NTT/Winfinder führt. Und zu weiteren Pingbetrügern.

Inzwischen ist die Activecashcard und damit die Goodlines AG Geschichte.


> 21.05.2010
> 
> Das Gericht beabsichtigt, nachfolgende Gesellschaften wegen Vermögenslosigkeit im Handelsregister von Amts wegen nach § 394 FamFG zu löschen. Die Frist zur Geltendmachung eines Widerspruchs gegen die beabsichtigte Löschung ist auf einen Monat ab Veröffentlichung bestimmt.
> 
> ActiveCashCard AG, Mannheim, c/o AIDA Wirtschaftsdienste GmbH, Kufürstenstr. 79, 10787 Berlin.


 
Heppenheim ist eine der Zentralen eines unglaublichen Netzwerks, das an einem entscheidenden Teil *aller Telefonbetrügereien der letzten Jahre* "irgendwie" beteiligt war - und sei es nur, wie im Falle R.W. - durch "Hintergrundarbeit":


> Bezüglich des Angeschuldigten W. hat das Landgericht die Eröffnung des Hauptverfahrens im Ergebnis zu Recht abgelehnt.
> Ein hinreichender T atverdacht gegen den Angeschuldigten W. besteht nicht. Zwar war der Angeschuldigte nach den Ermittlungen der Staatsanwaltschaft an früheren Werbeaktionen
> beteiligt. Auch war er auf einigen EMails der Angeschuldigten R. als Empfänger aufgeführt (vgl. Bd. VI I I , Bl. 98, 100, 104, 108, 110). Diese Umstände vermögen zwar einen Anfangsverdacht zu
> begründen. Sie sind aber nicht geeignet, eine Verurteilung wegen täterschaftlicher Beteiligung oder einer Beteiligung als sonstiger T eilnehmer hinreichend wahrscheinlich erscheinen lassen. Ein
> ...


Er kann also weiter seine Lebkuchen verkaufen und seine E-Zigaretten - aber mit dem Himmelreich, lieber Herr W. - das wird nichts mehr... und wenn ich persönlich die Tür zuhalten muß!

_wichtiger Hinweis:_
Dieser Beitrag ist keinesfalls als Beweis für irgendwelche Zusammenhänge anzusehen - derart komplexe Recherchen sind auch gefährlich, weil man leicht "false positives" kreiert. Genausogut könnte man aus dem hierfür verwendeten Material auch ganz andere Schlüsse ziehen: Die erwähnte Designagentur mit der netten Referenzliste hat sich inzwischen auch weiter entwickelt. Zu den aktuellen Referenzen gehört dann z.B. ein Benediktinerkloster im bayrischen E* - dort gab es eine Geschichte mit sexuellem Mißbrauch und die wird aufgearbeitet mit Unterstützung eines Rechtsanwaltes, der nebenbei auch... 
usw usf
Aber all diese Fakten (und es sind Fakten) zeigen doch sehr deutlich, was aufzuzeigen Sinn des Ganzen war und ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Dezember 2011)

> Die ActiveCashCard AG ist seit dem Jahr 2000 erfolgreich im Payment-Markt tätig. Sitz der ActiveCashCard AG ist Mannheim. Das erfahrene und kompetente Team genießt bei Banken und Großkunden großes Vertrauen


Na prima!
Ein Schmankerl:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=0WsTqpsg-Kk#t=231s


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Dezember 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Na prima!
> Ein Schmankerl:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=0WsTqpsg-Kk#t=231s





> Giftige Substanzen
> Gesundheitsbehörde warnt vor E-Zigaretten





> Die Bundeszentrale für gesundheitliche Aufklärung warnt nun vor den Risiken des Nikotindampfs, in dem auch krebserregende Substanzen nachgewiesen wurden.


Quelle: SPON
Gehts womöglich deshalb back to the roots?


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Dezember 2011)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/warnung-vor-e-zigaretten.37268/

(was sind denn die "roots"? Lebkuchen?)
(Vielleicht verkauft der PBS von der EBS/CK/WC ja auch bald wieder Strümpfe)

[_Spekulationen gelöscht_]


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> *AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab November 2007*
> 
> PREMIUM SERVICE 4 YOU S.L.
> C.I.F.: B57510067
> ...


 
dazu:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...%28GB-E%29-Competence-Center-Bratislava-s.r.o

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/offe...egen-betrueger-aus-der-ortenau--57325058.html



> Senioren abgezockt: Harte Strafen gegen Betrüger aus der Ortenau
> Sie haben Senioren mit fingierten Gewinnversprechen zu Anrufen auf eine teure Hotline gelockt – und erbeuteten so 1,9 Millionen Euro. Jetzt wurde die Betrügerband aus der Ortenau teilweise zu Haftstrafen verurteilt.
> (...)
> Als Ideengeber galt dem Gericht der 52-jährige Ortenauer Kaufmann Michael H., der seit 2003 auf Mallorca lebt und dort einen aufwändigen Lebensstil pflegte. Er war wie sein 57-jähriger Mittäter Klaus Z., ein studierter Elektrotechniker, 2010 auf der Ferieninsel festgenommen und an Deutschland ausgeliefert worden. Beide erhielten die höchsten Strafen. Michael H. muss sieben Jahre und vier Monate hinter Gitter, Klaus Z. fünfeinhalb Jahre.


 
Bei einem anderen Prozess gab es auch schon Probleme
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/offenburg/der-geldregen-blieb-aus--33344783.html

Das ist eine der ältesten Telefondiebesbanden

s.a.
http://antiabzockenet.blogspot.de/2013/04/vorl-sicherungsma-gegen-gewinnspielbetr.html

siehe dazu auch
http://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread_6670p1



> Nachfolgend der Beschluss der vorläufigen Sicherungsmaßnahme der Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim. Etwaige Geschädigte erhalten somit einen Überblick von beschlagnahmten bzw. unter dinglichen Arrest gestellten Vermögen der Täter. Geschädigte erhalten somit die Möglichkeit entsprechende Pfändungsmaßnahmen einzuleiten.
> Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim
> 603 Js 30736/09
> In einem Ermittlungsverfahren wegen Verdacht des gewerbs- und bandenmäßigen Betruges und Verdacht gegen das UWG konnten aufgrund dinglicher Arreste des Amtsgerichts Mannheim zur Sicherung der den Verletzten aus den Straftaten erwachsenen zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche Vermögenswerte gesichert werden.
> ...


 
http://www.orsr.sk/vypis.asp?lan=en&ID=159864&SID=2&P=1
http://www.orsr.sk/vypis.asp?lan=en&ID=176463&SID=2&P=1

Kann es sein, dass diese Firma von Personen liquidiert wurde, deren Firmengründeraktivitäten besonders auf Mallorca schon öfter auf das Interesse derer stieß, die Geldwäschern und Betrügern hinterherforschen?


----------

